#ubuntu-za 2011-06-13
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
 * nuvolari tips hat
<nuvolari> *beanie
<nuvolari> :P
<sakhi> morning
<sakhi> http://beagleboard.org/
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Kilos> did you win with your pc superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> Kilos: no, I'm sending the motherboard back in tomorrow (hopefully)
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> hope they replace without lotsa hassles
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<Kilos> lo Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi
<kbmonkey> g'day y'all
<nuvolari> lo lo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari :)
<superfly> Maaz_: tell Kilos I'm dropping the motherboard off tomorrow for them to look at.
<Maaz> superfly: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<nlsthzn-work> Salute
<superfly> Hi nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: Hey :) ... all well?
<superfly> Sorta...
<superfly> Arranged to send my pc motherboard in tomorrow and then it suddenly this evening it works
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: So your not sure if this is a good or bad thing?
<superfly> Well, i'll probably still take it in tomorrow
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: better safe than sorry
<nuvolari> sounds like the PC at church
<nuvolari> thet it works, then it doesnt :P
<nuvolari> at least I think it's more stable now
<Symmetria> *HRM*
<Symmetria> so like, dar es salaam airport
<Symmetria> is kinda screwed up
<Squirm> lol
<Symmetria> heh seriously
<Symmetria> they tried to take my house keys off me
<Symmetria> because they were "to sharp"
<Symmetria> ?!?!?!
<Symmetria> like, u gotta be kidding me
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-14
<Kilos> afternoon superfly  and others too also as well
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> 3ks of overhead power cables stolen at 3 am this morning and just replaced
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> time they make copper an illegal substance to sell or buy
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty man
<Maaz> Kilos: Sorry...
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: making copper "illegal" won't help
<superfly> they try to make guns illegal, and then the only ones who have guns are the criminals
<Kilos> not even if they make it like gold and diamonds superfly 
<superfly> as soon as you make something a scarcity, people want it, because they can sell it
<Kilos> not much gold and diamond theft
<superfly> Kilos: that you hear of
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> Kilos: but gold needs to go through a long refinement process, as do diamons
<superfly> *diamonds
<superfly> to get copper you just need to dig
<Kilos> eish what a pain it is though
<Kilos> 3rd time now in 4 months
<queery> Maaz, bye
<Maaz> kbye queery
<queery> bye all
<kbmonkey> hello all
 * nlsthzn waves
<Symmetria> http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/06/13/time-is-san-franciscos-circumcision-ban-an-attack-on-religious-freedom/
<Symmetria> w...t...f....
<Symmetria> thats seriously whack
<kbmonkey> I installed 11.04 on my second partition to have a looksie
<kbmonkey> wireless card not picking up network oops
<Symmetria> heh havent played with 11.04 yet
 * Symmetria sticks to LTS releases
<kbmonkey> my disks have usually 8 or 9 partitions for different OS's :p
 * nlsthzn is back on Natty... again...
<Kerbero> where can one find a sim card holder?
<nuvolari> before I'm leaving, kbmonkey I need your help sometime
 * nuvolari rephrases: before leaving I have to ask whether you can help me in a future time
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: where are you going?
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: hitting the hay
<nuvolari> ok, tried to do that 20 minutes ago
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: why? what did the hay do to you?
<nlsthzn> :p
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: it's because of what it doesn't do
<nuvolari> getting me to sleep
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: Insomnia... I can't get no sleep...
 * nlsthzn now has that song stuck in his head!
<nuvolari> ergh. I think I'm butchering the english lanquage tonight. My apologies
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: now I have a different song in my head...
<nuvolari> let me find a sample
<nuvolari> nlsthzn: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4mH8rqaGOA
<nuvolari> but you need to listen to it with nice headphones
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: @work so no tubes for me tonight, sorry
<nuvolari> noooooo! :-/
<nuvolari> oh well
<kbmonkey> hey
<kbmonkey> sure thing nuvolari
<kbmonkey> nite all think im going for the nap 
 * nlsthzn lurks
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-15
<kodez> good morning everyone
<nlsthzn> kodez: alo
<nlsthzn> Cheers all...
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else
<Kilos> vodacom gone really bad here in the last weeks
<Kilos> I need to get their CEO's mail address so I can make waves from the top down
<Kilos> useless from the custommercare via cellfone
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry before we lose signal again
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> Sorry Kilos I only have Romany Creams today
<Kilos> Maaz, buy rusks
<Maaz> *sigh Kilos You guys gobble them up like sweets
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<superfly> afternoon Kilos
<Kilos> aw sorry
<Kilos> afternoon all
<inetpro> good morning
 * nlsthzn waves
<superfly> Evening nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> superfly: hey... all well?
<superfly> Well, that's debatable... I am with PC for at least a week...
<superfly> Which is right before a release of one of my open source projects, which is rather inconvenient
<nlsthzn> superfly: I don't follow?
<froztbyte> do you lead?
<nlsthzn> froztbyte: not helping
<inetpro> fp
 * nlsthzn looks suspiciously at inetpro and backs away... slowly...
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-16
<superfly> Good morning #ubuntu-za
<roryy> yello
<superfly> Everyone else must be sleeping in :-)
<roryy> can't blame them - it's damn cold
<superfly> roryy: whereabouts are you?
<roryy> joburg
<superfly>  Ah... It's not that cold in cape town... Just very very wet
<roryy> i grew up in ct
<roryy> think i prefer wet to cold
<superfly> we had quite the storm last night... Lightning, thunder and hail... not normal for cape town
<Kilos> hiya superfly  and everyone else
<nuvolari> o/ hallo oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  hoe gaan dit seun
<nuvolari> goed dankie en met oom?
<Kilos> ubuntu-za kinda shrunk again
 * Kilos sighs
<nuvolari> rus nie juis vandag nie maar doen alles wat ek nie andersins tyd voor het nie
<nuvolari> :/ ja nee ek sien ook daai ding 
<Kilos> time for another argument
<Kilos> o ja dis vakansie dag nê
 * nuvolari skil 'n naartjie
<nuvolari> ja oom
<nuvolari> het ek eers eergister uitgevind
<Kilos> nuvolari, ek het uitgevind hoe om daai 9300i te format
<nuvolari> Kilos: ah! nou het oom dit probeer, of nog nie?
<Kilos> en dis sommer baie vinniger maar wat n job om dit weer te kry om te browse
<Kilos> ya dis sommer baie vinniger
 * nuvolari skop sy modem. vodacom is deur die k, er, kiwivrug vandag
<Kilos> maar al die settings was weg
<Kilos> vodacom is laaste ruk sleg hier
<nuvolari> hmm, ja dit is nou een ding gewoontlik
<Kilos> baie baie
<nuvolari> maar vodacom het darm nie baie settings nodig nie
<Kilos> gister hele middag aff
<nuvolari> party fone se settings kop ek nie. maak bogerol sin.
<Kilos> as ek bel se hulle hulle het n probleem om settings te stuur
<nuvolari> lol, ek tweet en vra of ons weer 'n son-uitbarsting gehad het toe tweet Vodacom111 my en vra of hulle kan help
<Kilos> gelukkig is daar n default wat jy kan herstel maar net op gprs
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> se vir hulle my toring het versleg
<Kilos> dit was vol hsdpa en nou sukkel om gprs constant te hou
<Kilos> lo Vhata 
<nuvolari> Kilos: oom ,ek is nou terug, moet gou gou klaarmaak want ek moet 17:00 by die kerk wees vir audio-check
<Kilos> ok
<nuvolari> my tone dink nie die kou is snaaks nie
<nuvolari> ek was vroeg op toe later kry my voete so koud ek moes weer in die bed gaan klim :P
<Kilos> lol ek doen dit elke nou en dan. dis vrek koud hier bo
<Kilos> nuvolari, kerm hier oor voda customercare@vodacom.co.za
<Kilos> hoe meer mense kerm hoe beter
<superfly> Meh. I missed oom Kilos
<queery> you can leave him a message via Maaz
<superfly> I know
<superfly> I don't need to leave him a message, I wanted to interact with him
<queery> oh ok
<queery> Maaz, seen Maia
<Maaz> queery: I don't know who Maia is
<queery> Maaz, seen Maiag
<Maaz> queery: I don't know who Maiag is
<queery> hmm
<queery> Maaz, seen Maiatoday
<Maaz> queery: Maiatoday was last seen 3 days, 13 hours, 48 minutes and 15 seconds ago in private on freenode [2011-06-13 08:29:02 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2011-06-15 17:34:01 SAST
<queery> Maaz, seen Maiatoday1
<Maaz> queery: Maiatoday1 has been offline on freenode since 2011-06-13 13:03:18 SAST
<kbmonkey> eve
<queery> sup
<kbmonkey> just popping in :)
<queery> hehe happy poping
<kbmonkey> you well queery ?
<queery> im tired but alive
<kbmonkey> i hurt my hand so cant erally type well spend time in front of a keyboard. ouch :/
<queery> shame man
<queery> my hands are income....
<kbmonkey> this where we need cortex implants to control pc :)
 * kbmonkey wonders how to mod  a lcd to touchscreen
<queery> haha
<queery> well im a biochemist, your a IT guy
<queery> anything is posib;e
<kbmonkey> that can work, i can interface that! bet we can use an Ardunio board!
<kbmonkey> no way queery, http://www.braingate2.org \
<queery> I knew I was in the wrong lab
<queery> I would totally vol for the clinical trial
<kbmonkey> to be part cyborg, of course!
<kbmonkey> nite queery,sweet dreamz :) 
<queery> nite kbmonkey 
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-17
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<superfly> morning nuvolari
<Kerbero> bug 798747
<Kerbero> bug 798757
<Kerbero> Please select "i'm affected" if you are
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Symmetria> froztbyte LOL Im ordering half the shirts on there
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-18
 * nlsthzn waves
<roryy> morning
<roryy> eh.  is it just me, or is grub2 config hard?
<nlsthzn> roryy: Not sure, never done it before... but AFAIK it is still striaght forward enough... (but like I said, I don't really know :p)
<roryy> ag, it wasn't too bad
<roryy> i didn't know where to look for what menu entry was what
<roryy> it's in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<roryy> however, there are about 100 files there
<nlsthzn> Oh cool... glad you got it sorted :)
<n8wulf> good morning to you all from the Coldest palce in South Africa
<n8wulf> *place
<nlsthzn> n8wulf: Good afternoon from some place much much mucy warmer...
<n8wulf> jealous
<n8wulf> where you from then?
<nlsthzn> n8wulf: Not really jealous... and where I am from isn't the question... where am I now is... hello from the sunny UAE ;)
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<n8wulf> good morning
<Kilos> whats news on the mb superfly 
<Kilos> lo n8wulf 
<n8wulf> UAE is the choice for being warm today
<Kilos> yip definitely.
<n8wulf> Vanderbijlpark is not though... we had the coldest Low in the whole of SA
<n8wulf> any of you play Torchlight?
<Kilos> yeah the whole highveld kinda suckin lately
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> Enjoy Kilos
<nuvolari> o/ morning everyone
<Maaz> nuvolari: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell nuvolari please try get the vodacom CEO's email address from that vodacom111 on twitter for me. I have been reporting this faulty tower or data connection for three weeks now by phone and mail and todays it is the worst it has been. dankie seun" 15 hours, 27 minutes and 14 seconds ago
<nuvolari> roryy, nlsthzn, n8wulf, Kerbero, Maaz 
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<Squirm> morning
<nuvolari> Maaz: it's okay
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> morning Squirm!
<nuvolari> how're you?
<Squirm> its nuvolari :O
<Squirm> im good :)
<Squirm> you?
<nuvolari> excused Maaz 
<nuvolari> I'm good
<nuvolari> learning the ropes
<Squirm> I dont know if I should be talking to you
<nuvolari> with git
<Squirm> cause you've disappeared
<nuvolari> :/
<nuvolari> fine!
<Squirm> fine!
<Squirm> you still in Balitto?
<nlsthzn> n8wulf: I have the game... played it a little bit... ran out of time :)
<nlsthzn> nuvolari: alo :)
<nuvolari> Squirm: I moved
<Squirm> ooh, where to?
<nuvolari> 2 streets up the road :P
<Squirm> oh
<Squirm> ^^
<nuvolari> wait, make it 3
<Squirm> I was trying to organise an interview in Balitto. dunno if it's gonna happen though
<nuvolari> Squirm: what interview?
<Squirm> Desktop Support and Infrastructure Technician
<nuvolari> ooh, sounds nice!
<Squirm> yeah, but arent living costs there a bit high?
<Squirm> or is it the same
<nuvolari> ye, it's tough :-/
<nuvolari> everytime it's holiday the prices go up and never come down
<Squirm> I guess that happens in party central 
<Squirm> I'm installing Dungeon Keeper 2 :D
<Squirm> should run properly with wine
<Squirm> Min Requirements, 2MB PCI GFX, 32Mb ram, 300mb hdd space, P-166Mhz, DirectX6.1
<Squirm> ....
<nuvolari> wow lol
<nuvolari> rather try minecraft
<Squirm> costs
<Squirm> dont really feeel like spending money on a game
<nuvolari> Squirm: well, free updates
<Squirm> I have to crack DK2 for it to work with wine
<Squirm> it installed perfectly off the cd, but wont run
<Squirm> (yes it is the original, before anyone asks)
 * nuvolari upgrades minecraft
<nuvolari> I'm quite lost in minecraft still
<Squirm> im upgrading DK2, so I can crack it
<Squirm> 25mb to go
<roryy> i swear it's getting colder
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in sydney australia
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't seem to agree with me
 * nlsthzn waves at Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, hello
<Kilos> uh oh
<Maaz> Howzit Kilos
<Kilos> maaz is sick
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<nlsthzn> 13degC - Clear 
<Kilos> hehe he is drunk
<nlsthzn> Humidity 58%
<nlsthzn> looks like fair winter weather
<nlsthzn> Maaz: tea please
<Maaz> Everybody here drinks coffee or goes thirsty
<nlsthzn> :/
<Kilos> nlsthzn, where that?
<Kilos> Maaz, howzit
<Maaz> hoe lyk it
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> Kilos: Sydney
<Kilos> oh ty nlsthzn  maaz be very sick
<nlsthzn> np
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<afrodeity> maaz: make some coffee please
<Maaz> afrodeity: Go get it yourself!
<afrodeity> maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<afrodeity> anybody using btrfs?
<kbmonkey> hi afrodeity 
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for afrodeity!
<kbmonkey> no I dont use btrfs, 
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos hi. Don't have a PC at the moment, so chatting ferom my phone
<Maaz> superfly: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> roryy: you should no longer edit stuff in /boot/grub
<inetpro> you should rather edit /etc/default/grub
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> these flight cancellations better stop soon
<Symmetria> else my life is gonna be a pain in the ass
<drubin> superfly: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=1026 :) nice work
#ubuntu-za 2011-06-19
<Kilos> aw sorry superfly . hope they hurry with your mb
<Kilos> hi everyone
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<drubin> So I just got a phone call from a importer of laptops in Paarl that pretty much wants to ship them out with ubuntu
<drubin> but he needs help.... any one know where I can point him to?
<Kilos> that sounds good drubin 
<drubin> Kilos: :) it does in theory... just making it happen is harder..
<Kilos> yip. put your ideas to our lists as well
<Kilos> lotsa peeps dont come here but read the mails
<superfly> Kilos: yeah, me too, I need it for next weekend
<drubin> marcog: You scheduled the meeting for tomorrow is this still happening
<marcog> drubin: maia scheduled that
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-11
<charlvn> good morning all
<inetpro> morning charlvn, etc
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<superfly> o/
<Kilos> morning superfly maiatoday and everyone else
<Kilos> lurkers too
<superfly> hey Kilos
<charlvn> hi Kilos, superfly 
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<inetpro> heh Kilos, you managed to get unfrozen?
<inetpro> wb
<Kilos> hahaha inetpro ty. im still shivering but had other major pc probs that kept me off
<Kilos> tried boot-repair for a small old drive and let boot-repair get its update and when all done and it said repair succesful i couldnt get back again. disk utility from 6g drive showed many bad sectors on my 80g
<Kilos> did a clean install without formatting /home and spent days install with gdebi but i think it was a bad install. lotsa things are unhappy
<Kilos> maybe it was a bad aptoncd too
<Kilos> lo nuvolari queery 
<queery> hi oom Kilos
<Kerbero> a queery \o/
<queery> hi Kerbero
<Kilos> hi Kerbero 
<Kerbero> hi :)
<HawkiesZA> Morning ya'll
<Kilos> morning HawkiesZA 
<queery> hi HawkiesZA
<Guest4068> siyanobona good morning
<Kilos> sapele Guest4068 
<virsto> hwzt kilos?
<Kilos> good ty and you virsto . are you new here?
<virsto> yes im 
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<bakuman> Welcpme to ubuntu-za Oom Kilos
<virsto> thnx man is this a chart rum?
<Kilos> hehe hiya bakuman 
<Kilos> virsto, this is the ubuntu / linux help channel
<charlvn> a chart rum ?!
<virsto> ok kilos 
<Kilos> yeah what is a chart rum?
<charlvn> i have made some charts and drank some rum but never heard of a chart rum before
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> read charts and drank lotsa rum many years ago.
<charlvn> rum tastes good in cake
<Kilos> i dont think his english is very good, or else he is a spinchat guy
<charlvn> spinchat?
<virsto> molweni 
<charlvn> virsto: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/096/044/trollface.jpg?1296494117
<Kilos> virsto, ??
<Kilos> Maaz, define molweni
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> molweni afaik means good morning
<Kilos> ha chatmosphere
<charlvn> some noob stuff
<Kilos> its a chat client where most of them look for romance methinks
<Kilos> lotsa blackberry peeps get here with it
<Symmetria> sup
<Symmetria> wheee we went hunting for snow to play in yesterday :P finally found some as well, found LOTS :)
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<goar> could i ask someone for help please?
<charlvn> hi goar 
<charlvn> yes of course, throw the question
<charlvn> Symmetria: where is that, the snow?
<goar> hey
<goar> i want to share my internet connection in ubuntu
<goar> i have 2 pcs in the following setup:
<goar> internet --> BoxA(eth0)
<goar> boxA (eth1) --> local switch
<goar> local switch -- > BoxB
<goar> BoxB (eth0)
<goar> understand?
<goar> ok so obviously BoxA has 2 NICs and BoxB has 1 nic
<charlvn> ok
<charlvn> just setup nat routing
<charlvn> should do teh trick
<goar> nat routing
<charlvn> on any linux distro you can just do it using iptables
<goar> ok will google it
<charlvn> there are a bunch of help pages on this topic on the ubuntu wiki
<charlvn> community.ubuntu.com
<goar> right
<charlvn> there are some easier tools that will do the hard work fr you
<charlvn> but even if you do it manually by configuring iptables directly, it is not difficult
<charlvn> i always do it manually
<charlvn> just because then i have more control over it
<goar> yes i anyway want to learn, so im going to try it manually
<charlvn> it's literally two or three commands and there are tons of howtos on the internet
<charlvn> good idea
<charlvn> you have to keep one thing in mind
<charlvn> if you do configure iptables and you reboot the machine, your iptables config will be lost
<charlvn> you can save and restore your iptables config but just go and google that as well
<goar> ok thanks charlvn
<charlvn> np
<charlvn> glad to help
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> I found my icelandic tshirts yay
<Symmetria> I have one that says "WHAT PART OF EYJAFJALLAJöKULL DO YOU NOT UNDERSTAND?!" 
<Symmetria> lol
<charlvn> oh you're in iceland? strange that it's snowing today, it's the middle of summer
<Kerbero> lol
<charlvn> hi Kerbero 
<Kilos> afternoon guys. nearly home time 
<Kilos> hi goar 
<goar> hi?
<Kilos> you new here?
<goar> yes im new
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<goar> thankyou Kilos
<Kilos> yw, are you usoing ubuntu?
<goar> how long have you been here?
<Kilos> using
<Kilos> 3 years i think
<goar> i only started this year
<goar> late last year
<goar> mostly for programming/development
<Kilos> great, are you happy?
<goar> ooh very hapy indeed
<goar> :)
<Kilos> ah you one of the clever guys
<Kilos> ubuntu rocks
<goar> hehe. im always willing to learn
<goar> yes i love ubuntu.
<goar> everything is so ... causal
<Kilos> its only the stupid peeps that arent willing to learn
<Kilos> thats also why they are stupid
<goar> lol
<Kilos> have you met the other guys here yet?
<goar> mayb their just scared
<Kilos> yeah i was too but with the guys here helping me i have managed to trash windows
<goar> havent really met anyone yet. charlvn gave me a pointer on how to set up my internet connection sharing
<goar> oh ok. good for you. 
<Kilos> most of them are all busy at work most of the time but if you ask for help and wait patiently someone will always give a hand
<goar> i just keep windows laying around for if i want to play a game
<goar> ok thanks
<Kilos> lol thats all its good for
<goar> yeah
<goar> 'scuse me, i was playing around with setting up a local dhcp/dns server for my flat
<Kilos> we are having our monthly meeting on the 18th at 19.30 try join us
<goar> ok.
<goar> will try
<goar> is it on here?
<Kilos> yip right here
<goar> ok cool. Is there any website associated with this channel maybe?
<Kilos> yeah a few
<Kilos> maiatoday, how busy are you?
<Kilos> i never remember things
<goar> oh
<goar> hehe
<Kilos> sometimes our bot keeps info
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu-za sites
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> grr
<goar> ubuntu-za.org?
<Kilos> that could be one
<Kilos> there are a few
<maiatoday> Kilos?
<Kilos> maiatoday, can you please give goar our sites links
<maiatoday> goar: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
<maiatoday> that site has links to lots of our comms channels
<maiatoday> also ubuntu-za.org
<goar> i see.
<goar> thanks
<Kilos> ty  maiatoday 
<maiatoday> then we have a page on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam but that site only has meeting minutes and reports
<maiatoday> also if you are into facebook we have a group there
<maiatoday> we tweet with hashtag #ubuntu-za like this channel
<goar> ok i,ll take note of it
<maiatoday> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/
<maiatoday> if you want to edit on loco.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com you should probably join the launchpad group too 
<maiatoday> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<maiatoday> so it sounds like a lot of sites but really they have different functions
<goar> yeah. hehe. I'll have a look around
<goar> thanks again maia
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu-za sites
<Maaz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam  https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> thnks maiatoday maaz has the info too now
<maiatoday> ta Kilos, could you add http://ubuntu-za.org too please
<goar> ok guys
<Kilos> will do maiatoday 
<goar> i,ll be back later
<Kilos> later goar 
<goar> chz
<maiatoday> bye goar
<goar> bye maiatoday
<maiatoday> hey Kilos I am _still_ waiting for results, it is driving me crazy
<Kilos> shame that sucks maiatoday 
<maiatoday> their deadline was like end of last month
<maiatoday> sigh
<Kilos> dont they give a date or anything?
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> new sa
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu-za sites
<Maaz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam  https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za   http://ubuntu-za.org 
<Kilos> hi psydroid all well?
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> yeah, everything is ok
<Kilos> good
<psydroid> and with you?
<Kilos> just cold. -3°c last night
<psydroid> hi maiatoday
<psydroid> hi goar
<maiatoday> hi psydroid
<psydroid> freezing cold
<psydroid> don't you have any heating?
<Kilos> yeah poor sheep couldnt drink till 11am
<Kilos> yeah bath and bed
<Kilos> lol
<psydroid> oh
<psydroid> I usually don't put the heating on too much even in winter
<Kilos> whew , you thick skinned?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> na your young thats why
<superfly> Hi maiatoday
<maiatoday> hey superfly how are things
<superfly> maiatoday: apart from some electrical problems with my car, all good thanks
<maiatoday> goo
<maiatoday> good
 * superfly had to break out the soldering iron at work the other day
<superfly> Loving my job :-)
<maiatoday> haha soldering one of your super powers?
<maiatoday> I can solder but I suck at it
<superfly> maiatoday: it used to be, I haven't had much practice recently though
<charlvn> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/broadband/51427-broadband-speeds-sa-vs-the-world.html
<charlvn> "Net Index ranks South Africa at number 109 when it comes to download speed, well below countries such as Angola, Kenya, Ghana and Ethiopia."
<superfly> still got it though, it seems
<charlvn> wtfbbq
<charlvn> hi superfly, maiatoday 
<superfly> Yo charlvn
<psydroid> Kilos, I'm not that young actually, just cold-blooded
<Kilos> lol
<HawkiesZA1> charlvn: Yeah, our Interwebs is awesome in SA, haven't you heard from Telkom? ;P
<superfly> psydroid: everyone is young compared to Kilos :-P
<charlvn> HawkiesZA1: shit never realised
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<psydroid> and that for someone of Indian descent
<psydroid> hi superfly and charlvn
<superfly> charlvn: watch the language in this channel please
<charlvn> hi psydroid 
<charlvn> superfly: language?
<superfly> charlvn: yup
<charlvn> what do you mean? i'm speaking english
<HawkiesZA> lol
<charlvn> yeah, for a change :P
<HawkiesZA> As pure as it gets too
<superfly> charlvn: the 4 letter words
<charlvn> four letter words? four is a four letter word
<HawkiesZA> poop
<Kilos> worst one is that wtf
<Kilos> not nice
<Kilos> ladies around
<charlvn> ???
<Kilos> and old ballies
<HawkiesZA> Apologies
<charlvn> ballies haha
<HawkiesZA> Probably gave someone a heart attack
<HawkiesZA> How do we feel about 7-letter words?
<Kilos> as long as they arent swear words they fine HawkiesZA 
<charlvn> hawkies is a 7-letter word, whatever that means
<Kilos> we are gentle peeps
<HawkiesZA> I'd guess that it's a group of small hawks :P
<superfly> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct says
<superfly> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which governs this channel, says that we should endeavour to be polite at all times
<charlvn> superfly: i think we are pretty polite over here
<superfly> People have been banned from this channel for contravening the CoC
<HawkiesZA> I wonder if he was being polite....
<charlvn> amd helpful!
<HawkiesZA> I prefer Intel
<charlvn> lol nice HawkiesZA 
<charlvn> *and
<Kilos> hehe
<HawkiesZA> :P
<superfly> charlvn: swaer words are not regarded as polite in most cultures, so we try to keep swearing to a minimum in here.
<charlvn> superfly: that's fine by me, i don't do any swearing anyway
<superfly> meh, phone typing FTL
<charlvn> yeah it's pesky
<superfly> charlvn: except the s-word you used earlier
<charlvn> s-word?
<superfly> charlvn: yes, the one that means faeces
<HawkiesZA> POOP!
<charlvn> oh the str-something word, i never used that word in this channel
 * superfly wonders if HawkiesZA misses kindergarten
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> charlvn: no, the sh-something word
<HawkiesZA> superfly: Some days yes. It was a simpler time
<charlvn> superfly: not following you, shell is not a curse
<charlvn> i use bash every day, and that isn't a threat of violence, it's just a shell implementation
<charlvn> i'm quite strictly a pacifist
<superfly> charlvn: you're following me perfectly, you just are trying to string me on.
<charlvn> :P
<Kilos> hehe
 * HawkiesZA thinks charlvn should write a fishing book: The art of trolling
<Kilos> superfly, not everyone has kids already
<charlvn> http://i.imgur.com/MsDvu.jpg
<superfly> Kilos: indeed, some are still kids
<Kilos> haha to me anyone ians age is still a kid
<HawkiesZA> charlvn: clicked for the trollface. Was not disappointed :P
<charlvn> HawkiesZA: http://i.imgur.com/Ij6X0.png
<HawkiesZA> That one always freaks me out :/
<charlvn> lol
<charlvn> me gusta is a troll on its own
<charlvn> bbl
<Kilos> k
<superfly> heh. Lady on the train next to me is reading the full page Nandos advert of their advert....
<superfly> The pro-diversity
<Banlam> nanception
<Kilos> superfly, where you going onna train?
<superfly> Kilos: going home
<Kilos> wow that brings back memories
<superfly> Kilos: Cape Town to Muizenberg
<Kilos> 30 years ago i rode train to work and back for a year
<Kilos> then bought a bike
<HawkiesZA> superfly: Gautrain?
<Kilos> no HawkiesZA he is inj capetown
<superfly> HawkiesZA: unlikely, that's a few thousand K's away
<Kilos> at least with modernj cells you take the internet with you
<HawkiesZA> ah
<HawkiesZA> Sorry, my psychic powers aren't what they used to be
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> HawkiesZA: I did tell Kilos that I am travelling to Muizenberg from Cape Town, thought you'd read that
<HawkiesZA> I must have ignored that one because of the name tag :P
<HawkiesZA> My baaaaaad
<Kilos> HawkiesZA, you'r forgiven
<HawkiesZA> Guess the room couldn't find him
<Kilos> aw i missed him
<Kilos> he is one of us but in arab land
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you lurking or sleeping
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> was eating some dinner
<Kilos> how you nlsthzn long time no see
<nlsthzn> fine thanks uncle Kilos ... you?
<Kilos> fine ty nlsthzn just winter here with a vengeance
<nlsthzn> I heard... 
<Kilos> hehe
 * nlsthzn will bbl ... need to do the 3 s's
<Kilos> and your postal service takes forever to get some heat here
<Kilos> k
<nlsthzn> postal service here doesn't work :/
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz, hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari  how are you laddy
<nuvolari> I'm good and you oom?
<nuvolari> it's freezing here
<Kilos> stay in durbs , its freezing up here
<nuvolari> well, still a lot warmer than there...
<Kilos> freezing in durbs??
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> ya oom! I got used to the heat
<Kilos> lol freezing in durbs is 10°c
<nuvolari> exactly!
<Kilos> will tell you now whats tonight forcast
<Kilos> forecast
<Kilos> 15 mins to wait then we hear what the idiot box says
<Kilos> wb goar 
<goar> hey Kilos
<nuvolari> heh, anyhow, did you have a good day oom Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes ty nuvolari and you?
<Kilos> meet new ubuntu guy goar 
<nuvolari> besides the cold, nothing out of the ordinary
<goar> hiiiii
<nuvolari> hi hello goar 
<nuvolari> welcome :)
<Kilos> goar, where are you?
<goar> hey. stellenbosch
<nuvolari> he's right there oom Kilos 
 * nuvolari points
<goar> where r you?
<Kilos> hee hee
<Kilos> oh goar there lotsa ubuntu peeps there
<Kilos> pretoria
<goar> yes its the university's supported ubuntu distro
<goar> we have a local repo mirror here
<Kilos> you studying?
<goar> yes. Electronic Engineering. Im almost finished
<Kilos> sounds good
<goar> Yeah im into machine learning stuff.
<Kerbero> which uni?
<Kerbero> o
<Kerbero> stell
<goar> Stellenbosch
<Kerbero> proxy0.sun...
<Kerbero> lol
<goar> what do you guys do? Jobs, studying etc
<goar> lol
<Kerbero> study electroninc engineering
<bakuman> study electroninc engineering
<goar> cool
<Kerbero> lol
<Kerbero> @ spelling error
<Kilos> hehe i loaf on my sisters plot
<goar> lol
<Kerbero> well done for you kilos
<Kilos> look after sheep etc
<goar> sounds chill :)
<Kerbero> goar: i am at your service if you need any help
<Kilos> hehe
<goar> ok thanks Kerbero
<Kerbero> dit is scary dat ek en bakuman die selfde  IP het
<bakuman> vreeslik scary
<Kilos> wow 
<goar> Im currently trying to set up a local dhcp server for my flat
<Kerbero> en banlam
<Kilos> hoe kan dit wees
<Kerbero> en koiositfy
<goar> want julle is in dieselfde huis?
 * bakuman is in Brackenfell op die oomblik
<Kerbero> nee ons share 'n irc bouncer
<Kilos> oh
<Banlam> magic
<Kerbero> moar magic
 * Banlam is in PE
<Kilos> windy city
 * Kerbero is in ...
<Kerbero> uhm
<Kerbero> coetzenburg
<Kilos> Kerbero, wheres that?
<bakuman> lol, kyk net hoe probeer Kerbero ver klink deur nie te se Stellenbosch noe
<Kerbero> (stellenbosch, maar moenie vir almal se^ nie) :P
<Banlam> haha
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kerbero> goar: so jy is in die koshuis?
<Kilos> sien goar hulle wemel daar
<Banlam> goar, watse koshuis?
<goar> moenie maak asof jy nie weet nie jpm
<Kerbero> eendrag ek se^
<Banlam> \o/
<Kerbero> alle E&E's is altyd in eendrag until proven otherwise
<Banlam> lol
<goar> ok fine
<Kerbero> lol @ goar wat rooihub main chat check
<goar> baie snaaks ne?
<Kerbero> baie magic
 * bakuman join gou main chat
<Kerbero> ahh
<Kerbero> ek sien
<Kerbero> ai, nou is ons hele lab weer op irc
<Kilos> lol
<goar> n regte klomp nerds :P
<goar> so, wie gaan my help om n local dhcp server op te stel in my kamer?
<Kerbero> hoekom wil jy dit doen?
<Kerbero> en dis nie so moeilik nie
<goar> ag makliker maak om internet sharing te doen
<goar> as ek reg verstaan maak dit dit makliker as jy dit eers reg het
<Kerbero> ok
<Kerbero> ek sou net ip's force
<Kerbero> maar dis seker makliker vir plug&play
<Kilos> oh my nuvolari it is winter in durbs
<Kilos> 7°c tonight 25°c tomorrow
 * nuvolari dies
<nuvolari> help oom Kilos! hoe bly 'n mens warm hier?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> heaters 
<Kilos> of vroeg bed toe
<nuvolari> dis 'n ding wat ons nie hier te koop kry nie
<Kilos> ja kry ma om een saam te bring volgende besoek
<Kilos> warm bad dan bed toe
<nuvolari> heh, hulle is nou eers in Aus oom
<Kilos> a
<Kilos> miskien kry jy een by game nuvolari 
<Kilos> lol of vra walter
<Kilos> confluency, why you so quiet ?
<nlsthzn> nag almal... bly warm...
<Kilos> night nlsthzn sleep tight
<zeref> herro
<zeref> any tried installing ubuntu-server from usb?
<Kilos> yo zeref 
<zeref> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> zeref, you battling?
<zeref> yeah, seems like ubuntu-server installation keeps looking for cdrom
<charlvn> good evening all
<zeref> hi charlvn 
<charlvn> hi zeref, how's it gonig
<charlvn> *going, too late for good typing
<superfly> zeref: did you remove it from your sources.list?
<charlvn> i always install ubuntu desktop from usb but never tried installing server from usb
<charlvn> usually when i install server i install inside a virtual machine
<superfly> zeref: oh, you're installing from USB but it keeps on looking for CDROM instead of USB?
<zeref> yebo
<charlvn> interesting, and this is specific to ubuntu server?
<zeref> there are many articles, with different solutions
<zeref> sigh, looking for a detailed conprehensive one
<charlvn> zeref: how did you make the usb stick? using the ubuntu startup creator tool?
<charlvn> usb key startup or whatever it is called
<zeref> used Unetbootin
<charlvn> ah
<charlvn> i have not had very good result with that thing
<zeref> debian works, but i guess debian does not have a *server edition
<charlvn> i always create my keys manually by mounting the iso and the usb key, rsync'ing the files, and installing syslinux
<zeref> hmmm: http://www.7loop.com/content/install-ubuntu-server-usb-without-cd
<charlvn> perhaps an alternative method would be using grub2 and configuring it to run the iso directly?
<zeref> yeah, thats an option as well
<charlvn> i have had pretty good luck with that myself
<charlvn> the only problem i had with grub2 on a usb stick is on my macbook pro
<charlvn> for some reason, after booting from the usb stick on grub2, i can't boot from my hard drive anymore
<charlvn> but that has to do with the EFI boot loader and i don't think the grub2 efi support is really good yet
<charlvn> but if you use traditional bios obviously that is not of concern for you
<charlvn> wb psydroid 
<psydroid> ty charlvn
<charlvn> you know what gets on my nerves... gnome-terminal uses alt+1, alt+2 etc to navigate between tabs
<charlvn> irssi uses the same keyboard combination to navigate between channels
<psydroid> I always redefine the keyboard shortcuts so those of irssi work
<psydroid> so alt+shift+1 instead of alt+1 etc.
<psydroid> and shift+left arrow to go back
<psydroid> and shift+right arrow to go to the next window
<psydroid> I also disable alt+b combo's somewhere in the settings
<charlvn> sounds like a good idea psydroid 
<zeref> charlvn: why not use terminator(multiple terminals in one window) then you can user alt+1 etc :D
<charlvn> zeref: sorry i don't completely understand?
<charlvn> gnome-terminal has multiple terminals inside one window
<charlvn> they appear as tabs at the top
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight and warm
<Kerbero> nag
<Kerbero> 8.4 nou al hier
<Kilos> dis te koud hier by pc
<Kilos> sien julle more as die son skyn
<charlvn> wb inetpro 
<zeref> charlvn: i meant: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/terminator-multiple-gnome-terminals-in-one-window.html
<inetpro> charlvn: hmm... thanks
<zeref> charlvn: http://i.imgur.com/LqMvG.jpg
<inetpro> why would I suddenly see thick white borders around dropdown menus on Ubuntu 11.10
<inetpro> I've seen it before and a reboot normally resolves it but I hate that as a solution
<magespawn> Evening all.
<superfly> Is that not part of Gnome Terminal? wow... Konsole has had that feature for years
<inetpro> superfly: I guess your'e referring to zeref's links?
<superfly> inetpro: yes
 * inetpro needs to load kubuntu back onto this laptop asap
<inetpro> can't even do simple things like screen prints properly the way I'm used to on kubuntu
<inetpro> no option for delayed screen prints
<inetpro> or even for own selection
<magespawn> Sounds a bit odd that it happens without you changing anything.
<charlvn> inetpro: which desktop are you using at the moment? gnome-screenshot can also do all that
<inetpro> charlvn: unity
<charlvn> inetpro: ah ok, interesting, haven't used unity much recently
<charlvn> am using gnome3 atm
<inetpro> charlvn: I just have simple options for save screenshot and copy screenshot
<charlvn> inetpro: sounds like the old gnome-screenshot to me
<charlvn> zeref: nice background :) me gusta
<inetpro> not even an option to take another screenshot
<charlvn> zeref: that's quite interesting, it looks a bit like a tiling window manager
<charlvn> for some reason, never been a big fan of tiling window managers or splitting the screen
<charlvn> i like to have one thing open at a time, dunno
<inetpro> anyway, I'm back to normal after a logout and login but as I said I hate doing it this way
<inetpro> don't wanna waste time on it though
<charlvn> i had so much crap with unity i stopped using it altogether, too many bugs
<inetpro> funny enough I couldn't find anyone else having that same issue with a quick search
<charlvn> brb
<zeref> :D
 * superfly lives in ignorant bliss in KDE land
<magespawn> Have not upgraded yet
<zeref> o0o0: lol'd when i saw this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/nsfw-adult-lens-and-porn-scope-ready-for-testing
<zeref> :whistle:
<magespawn> Is that for real?
<charlvn> zeref: i picture you already: http://i.imgur.com/Ij6X0.png
<zeref> LOL @ charlvn 
<magespawn> And half of the rest of the net.
<charlvn> :D
<Kerbero> :D
<charlvn> i'm curious to hear superfly's comments on this
<magespawn>  Brb switching to the phone
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-12
<Kilos> morning clever people
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<charlvn> good morning all
<Kilos> yo charlvn 
<charlvn> hin Kilos 
<charlvn> *hi
<superfly> o/
<charlvn> hi superfly 
<superfly> hi charlvn
 * superfly has a good chuckle and the current events surrounding The Oatmeal
<zeref> :YaawwN:
<Kilos> yo superfly and other geeky types
<Kilos> hi charlise
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> Herro, has anybody had problems with vlc with *buntu 12.04?
<Kilos> hi zeref did you ask maaz?
<Kilos> Maaz, google problems with VLC on ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "Install VLC 2.0.1 on Ubuntu 12.04 Precise/11.10 Oneiric/Linux Mint ..." http://www.noobslab.com/2012/03/install-vlc-201-on-ubuntu-1204.html :: "The VideoLAN Forums • View topic - VLC crashing on Ubuntu 12.04 ..." http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=99037 :: "12.04 - Vaio VGN-SZ71WN - Ubuntu 12.04LTS/64 - VLC freezes or ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/140840/vaio-vgn-sz71wn-ubuntu-12-04lts-64-vlc-freezes-or-reboots-w
<Kilos> what kinda probs are you having
<zeref> keep getting no suitable decoder module when playing any vid
<Kilos> maybe there are some extensions or plugins you need to get still
<Kilos> look in synaptic whats installed and what else is available
<Kilos> oh i dunno if 12.04 has synaptic still
<zeref> all the plugs are installed, sounds plays, no video
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> what kinda video format is it zeref or do all the different types do the same
<Kilos> i had some i got of my boets win7 lappy i had to convert before they would work
<zeref> normal vids: .avi .mkv .mp4
<Kilos> wow all of them?
<zeref> yebo
<Kilos> try sudo aptitude reinstall vlc
<Kilos> maybe its not a good install
<Kilos> if you dont have aptitude use apt-get install vlc --reinstall
<zeref> been there, done that :(
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> hiya nlsthzn you found now
<Kilos> Maaz, google vlc no video on ubuntu 12.04
<Maaz> Kilos: "[ubuntu] No digital passthrough with VLC 2.01 on 12.04 - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1972705 :: "11.10 - Can't change global default video player to VLC? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/119244/cant-change-global-default-video-player-to-vlc :: "Black screen when playing a movie in VLC player in Kubuntu 12.04 ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/124578/black-screen-when-playing-a-movie-in-vlc-pl
<Kilos> zeref,  join #videolan
<Kilos> someone there should know
<Kilos> and there are lotsa peeps there
<Kilos> maybe its one of those gstreamer thingies
 * Kilos peers at the lurkers
<charlvn> hi kilos
<Kilos> hi charlvn 
<superfly> zeref: do you have VLC installed from a PPA?
<zeref> nope
<Kilos> superfly, does vlc also use those gstreamer good bad ugly files?
<superfly> Kilos: no, it uses it's own codecs
<Kilos> ah ty
<superfly> zeref: http://pastebin.com/qY8qiJ2s
<nuvolari_> o/ aloha
<Kilos> yo nuvolari_ 
<nuvolari_> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari_> hmm
<nuvolari> there, not dragging myself on the ground
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Kilos: did you solve that video issue oom?
<Kilos> nope its zeref
<Kilos> my vlc works kiff
<nuvolari> I had a similar issue where mplayer did not play video
<nuvolari> it turns out that by default the wrong video codec was selected
<Kilos> his vlc cant play any videos
<Kilos> audio only
<charlvn> yeah i can't say i have had that issue either
<charlvn> if you ask me you people are playing weird pirated stuff :)
<Kilos> hehe
<zeref> lol
<Kilos> zeref, what does the default media player do with them vids?
<Kilos> mplayer or so
<Kilos> wb nlsthzn 
<zeref> totem works fine
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> if you look at vlc in synaptic and right click it does it show other files recommended
<zeref> nope
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> must be a simple thing missing
<zeref> yeah
<Kilos> vlc-plugin-sdl
<Kilos> normally vlc works right away
<Kilos> are mthe vids on dvd or files in your pc?
<Kilos> *the
<zeref> ?
<Kilos> sdl video and audio output for vlc
<Kilos> apt-get install vlc-plugin-sdl
<Kilos> where are all the clever guys
<zeref> nope, sigh
<Kilos> eeish
<Kilos> you looked in all the settings hey?
<Kilos> maybe vids turned ofgf
<Kilos> off
<zeref> what are you video settings for vlc, specifically the output?
<zeref> is it set to default?
<Kilos> normally yes
<Kilos> tools video
<Kilos> maybe is not enabled
<Kilos> tools preferences
<Kilos> Banlam, bakuman help us
<bakuman> mine just works
<Kilos> weird hey? vlc normally just works
<Kilos> zeref, did you look in tools preferences video?
<Kilos> enable video must be ticked
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hi Kilos 
<smile> :D
<smile> keyboard working again ;)
<smile> missed you :o
<smile> & sorry for smileys. you don't like them?
<Kilos> lol not a prob
<smile> hug!
<Kilos> was your keyboard giving probs?
<smile> yes.. udev problems
 * Banlam still uses 10.04
<Kilos> ouch
<Banlam> and vlc just works
<Kilos> banlam im on 10.10 and vlc just works
<smile> Similar @ me: " To get my keyboard and my mouse under X server, I must unplug them and plug them back.
<smile> This issue appeared after upgrading udev to 167-1."
<Kilos> thats why its hard to help guys with 12.04
<smile> Kilos: just deleted some folders & it works
<smile> I had to reboot times to fix all errors
<Kilos> would sudo dpkg --configure -a not have worked
<smile> no, because it's not possible to downgrade :s
<Kilos> or that fixbroken command
<Kilos> eina
<smile> it was not broken, there was a bug in the package udev
<Kilos> how did you know what to delete
<smile> Kilos: after searching for an hour I picked up some commands :)
<Kilos> hehe
<smile> (on windows :s )
<Kilos> smile, are you using 12.04?
<Kilos> eeek
<smile> Kilos: no. ;)
<smile> i'm using linux mint debian
<Kilos> windows is a swear word here
<smile> rolling release (with debian unstable enabled, which was the cause of my problem)
<smile> Kilos: sorry
<smile> won't say it again.
<Kilos> lol just joking man
<smile> we'll say "glass" OS :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yo psydroid 
<smile> Kilos: of windhoos! :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i call it winsucks
<Kilos> and microstinks
<smile> xD
<smile> I have one problem left :s
<smile> numbers are not working
<Kilos> haha is there a channel #windows
<smile> yes. and we won't join. ;)
<Kilos> oh my there really is one
<Kilos> thats where all the irc bugs come from
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> zeref, whats happening
<Kilos> hi sflr 
<zeref> nothing :-(, i'll deal with it later
<sflr> good evening Kilos
<sflr> and everybody
<sflr> freezing tonight!
<Kilos> zeref, join #videolan if anyone has an idea they should have
<Kilos> yeah very cold
<Kilos> zeref, theres over 200 guys there
<Kilos> sflr, are you new here?
<Kilos> where are you
<sflr> yes, still virgin. from cape town.
<Kilos> sflr, welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself
<sflr> thanks guys!
<sflr> i moved from windows to ubuntu few months ago.
<sflr> would like to contribute to the project :)
<sflr> 20+ years in IT, dev
<sflr> Steven is my real name
<Kilos> thats great, it is nice to have new guys join
<Kilos> hi steven im miles
<sflr> anybody following the myqsl/maria db sec flow? CVE-2012-2122
<sflr> A Tragically Comedic Security Flaw in MySQL https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2012/06/11/cve-2012-2122-a-tragically-comedic-security-flaw-in-mysql
<Kilos> inetpro, yoohoo
<sflr> Nice to meet you Miles. I'm a security guy too.
<zeref> Kilos: for a sec i read, hi steven i'm les...
<sflr> hi zeref
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> I spent a day on launchpad, but its too overwhelming. On what things do you guys work on?
<Kilos> yeah im lazy with caps and all the other things
<zeref> hi sflr  :D
<Kilos> sflr, this is mainly a help channel for guys with probs
<Kilos> got some big brains here
<sflr> thats cool :) majority always users.
<Kilos> but this is also our ubuntu family channel
<Kilos> community channel
<sflr> took 2 weeks to set up my ubuntu 12.04. mostly nvidia problems and multiple monitors
<sflr> that is great! :) Nice to be part of it
<Kilos> there are many ubuntu guys in CT and stellies
<sflr> that's great. I saw most events are in GP
<smile> bye, Kilos 
<smile> and others
<smile> good night & dream good :)
<Kilos> cheers smile sleep tight
<Kilos> ty you too
<sflr> cheers
<Kilos> na sflr the guys down there rock
<smile> Kilos: thanks :)
<sflr> haha. hope to catch some here too
<sflr> are you in IT Kilos?
<Kilos> be here on the 18th at 1930 for our monthly meeting
<Kilos> lol no sflr im an ex mechanic / farmer
<sflr> the meeting on irc this chanel?
<Kilos> i came here for help when winsucks drove me mad for help to get 8.10 going and its become home to me
<sflr> awesome! :)
<Kilos> yes we meet here monthly
<Kilos> here are some links to our sites etc
<Kilos> Maaz, loco
<Maaz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
<sflr> ok, i'll  be here. monday night
<Kilos> not just monday night man
<Kilos> often
<sflr> thanks. will look around
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu-za sites
<Maaz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam  https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za   http://ubuntu-za.org 
<sflr> i meant i will  be here for the 'meeting' :)
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> thank for the links!
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> our bot makes coffee too
<sflr> Miles coffee
<sflr> ?
<sflr> lol
<nuvolari> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> nuvolari: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<nuvolari> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<sflr> haha. classic.
<nuvolari> ok, now I really crave for coffee
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<Kilos> clever bot we got
<Kilos> daarsy nuvolari nog n nuwe man
<nuvolari> I don't have a bot, so I need to go put on my own coffee
<nuvolari> waar oom Kilos?
<nuvolari> sflr?
<Kilos> sflr, say hi to nuvolari in durbs
<sflr> lol nuvolari
<nuvolari> hi sflr, welcome :)
<sflr> howzit nuvolari!
<sflr> did the rugby finish?
<Kilos> ?
<sflr> durbs. niiiice.
<nuvolari> eh? what rugby?
 * nuvolari is not a rugby fan
<sflr> england-boks?
<nuvolari> oh, dunno
<nuvolari> Maaz: did the boks win?
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry...
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and nuvolari!
<nuvolari> Maaz: are you sure?
<Maaz> nuvolari: *blink*
<sflr> sorry. juniors
<nuvolari> thanks Maaz 
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<nuvolari> oh? maaz is becoming a polyglot eh?
<sflr> this bot is clever. i like
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<inetpro> I'm here
<inetpro> now
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hi inetpro say hi to sflr 
<inetpro> what's up doc?
<nuvolari> oom Kilos, wanneer laas het oom waatlemoen-stukke gehad?
<inetpro> hi sflr, welcome at #ubuntu-za
 * nuvolari is nou baie lus daarvoor
<Kilos> colder than normal. hows things with you and family
<sflr> howzit inetpro, thanks! :)
<Kilos> in konfyt nuvolari 
<Kilos> inetpro, organise your life so you dont miss the meet on monday hey
<Kilos> sflr, have you joined our mailing list?
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<sflr> not yet. i do it now. tx
<Kilos> charlvn, why so quiet?
<nuvolari> sjoe, sal 'n tannie gister aand op my afgaan oor die mailing list vir die foto klub
<nuvolari> just be cause she never learned what email filters are used for :P
<Kilos> lmga hoekom?
<Kilos> i dunno either
<nuvolari> Kilos: well, you don't complain about anything going on on the mailing list
<inetpro> Kilos: have you thought about Mondays Agenda yet?
<Kilos> thats where i learn without having to bug you guys
<inetpro> Kilos: what you gonna be talking about?
<Kilos> inetpro, ME?
<sflr> ok, i got on the mail list
<inetpro> Kilos: yep you
<sflr> Kilos, are you running the meeting? :) Snacks please
<Kilos> nuvolari, and maiatoday are doing it if kbmonkey is sick
<inetpro> Kilos: ek soek 'n onderwerp van jou!
<inetpro> nuvolari: and you to
<Kilos> oh ill come up with something by then im sure
<inetpro> and sflr you're also welcome to add an item to the agenda
 * inetpro is just not sure where our Agenda is listed this time around
<Kilos> inetpro, in one of these i think
<Kilos> Maaz, ubuntu-za sites
<Maaz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam  https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntuza/  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za   http://ubuntu-za.org 
<Kilos> or 
<Kilos> Maaz, loco
<Maaz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za
<inetpro> superfly: and I guess you must be preoccupied with supersmallfly but you may still have something to talk about on the agenda as well?
<superfly> inetpro: not really (to both of those)
<Kilos> supergrub
<Kilos> or supermaggot
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> we can't keep going to these meetings without having prepared somethig!?
<Kilos> sflr, we will have coffee and rusks
<Kilos> yeah maybe we need to push maiatoday a bit
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> yo magespawn you still alive?
 * superfly is not sure what agenda items he should have
<magespawn> Somewhat. Is the meeting tonight?
<Kilos> monday night magespawn 
<Kilos> 1930hrs
<inetpro> magespawn: we still have enough time to think about items
<inetpro> magespawn: meeting is on Monday
<magespawn> Thats good thought I had missed it.
<inetpro> Mon, 18 June @ 19:30 
<inetpro> There are currently no meetings for ubuntu-za :( 
<inetpro> according to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/meetings
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> update it then inetpro 
 * inetpro trying to figure how to do just that
<sflr> hi megaspawn
<Kilos> add that to the agenda. announce next meet date as well
<inetpro> guess I should login
<Kilos> sflr, what irc client are you using?
<sflr> xchat
<Kilos> yay
<sflr> is that good?
<Kilos> use tab nick complete
<Kilos> yeah i use it too
<Kilos> the kubuntu guys use quassel
<sflr> thanks. yes, i use the tab . i'm on irc since 1990s
<Kilos> old man river
<sflr> but i dont know the nickserv is not responding. was trying to register my nick
<sflr> irc is a big beast, i was hanging out on other networks
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i battled to get registered in the beginning
<Kilos> inetpro, helped me
<Kilos> you can do it from here if he can help
<sflr> i'm happy with xchat. i use some other irc client on my phone. 
<inetpro> Kilos, maiatoday: who will chair the meeting on Monday?
<sflr> thanks. i think the server is just lagging. whenever inetpro comes back :)
<Kilos> maiatoday, /nuvolari
<Kilos> or you inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ok, we have a place to put the Agenda at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/436/detail/
<inetpro> feel free to suggest Items to add or just go theer and add yourself
<inetpro> there*
<inetpro> drussell: wb
<inetpro> sflr: why you waiting for me?
<drussell> inetpro: hey! 
 * drussell waves to inetpro from tokyo
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<inetpro> drussell: wow! What you up to today?
<drussell> Kilos: heya
<drussell> inetpro: visiting customers
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> wow inetpro thats a tiny login button
<sflr> inetpro, Kilos was saying that you might be able to help me with registering my nick. I tried with nickserv,but not responding
<inetpro> sflr: ahh
<inetpro> sflr: go to http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<sflr> thanks! i follow the guide
<inetpro> can't go wrong if you follow that guide :-)
<inetpro> Kilos: remnd me tomorrow to kick and scream at everyone to help setup a decent Agenda for Monday
<inetpro> remind*
<Kilos> ok will do if i remember to
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> when was our last meeting?
<Kilos> last month
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 28th i think
<inetpro> Kilos: 28 May?
<nuvolari> i'm off
<nuvolari> night eveyryone
<Kilos> toods nuvolari 
<inetpro> there was no Agenda?
<nuvolari> *everyone
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> nuvolari: good night
<nuvolari> you too thanks oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> night inetpro 
<Kilos> oh my blame the monkey
<Kilos> no nuvolari and maiatoday and monkey
<inetpro> hmm... no coconut for the monkey!
<Kilos> was a family affair
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> aw i cant see whats on the agenda already
<Kilos> is nothing there yet inetpro ??
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm still trying to setup a few simple points for the framework on my local side before I post
<inetpro> standing points
<Kilos> ah
<inetpro> like Review previous minutes
<inetpro> where do we get those?
<Kilos> on one of those sites
<inetpro> found it at: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.txt
<inetpro> any outstanding global jam feedback that anyone is aware of?
<Kilos> add it and ask monday
<Kilos> min peeps here
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you too fast inetpro 
<Kilos> sflr, you need to get a launchpad account too
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> or id i think
<sflr> i have an lp account. is that for the meeting?
<Kilos> thats to be able to add items to agendas etc
<sflr> cool. i am just reading now the last meeting's minutes.
<inetpro> Kilos: yikes! Guess I shall remove me item
<Kilos> meeting is just as you are here now
<Kilos> nope inetpro 
<inetpro> gone
<Kilos> mine is for visitors
<sflr> inetpro> got the nick registered thanks
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> sflr: nice
<sflr> I don't think I can add anything to the Agenda to be honest. I'm still too rooky. haha
<inetpro> sflr: just try it
<Kilos> sflr, do you use languages
<Kilos> programming that is
<Kilos> like python
<sflr> ok, i try it
<sflr> yes, i do. c, java, php, python, etc.
<sflr> c# on windows
<Kilos> great
<sflr> I can login to the loco portal 
<Kilos> good
<sflr> and add items, etc
<Kilos> we got a python expert here when work and time allows
<Kilos> even superdoom doesnt kill him
<Kilos> oh hi fly didnt see you lurking there
<sflr> haha lol
<sflr> i'm still working. 24/7 :)
<Kilos> geez when do you sleep
<Kilos> inetpro, are you winning
<sflr> i do sleep! i got up 9am this morning, worked til 3am
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, that Agenda has grown a bit already
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> sflr: working in reverse?
<sflr> he is busy. I see the Agenda is taking shape ;)
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> how do i see it without first going add agenda?
<sflr> inetpro, something like that. it is too cold and dark to wake up before the sun! lol
<inetpro> just go to http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/436/detail/
<inetpro> and refresh that pagina
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> ty
<sflr> Russia-Poland 1-0 half time #Euro2012
<sflr> seems like going to be a busy meeting :)
<Kilos> lol you not very geeky sflr 
<sflr> what do u mean? lol
<Kilos> first time i spoke about sport here i was told geeks dont do sport
<sflr> haha. thanks to supersport live ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> need to use my other screen for something...
<Kilos> you arent using mobile broadband hey?
<sflr> telkom adsl
<sflr> via afrihost
<inetpro> sflr: I guess I'll leave it at that
<inetpro> anybody is welcome to add more
<Kilos> yeah still time to add more as things come up
<sflr> I saw there was some talk about CD distribution in last meeting. Whats the status of that?
<Kilos> that will come from maiatoday sflr  she did all the hard work
<Kilos> inetpro, sent an early warning mail to lists
<inetpro> Kilos: cool, thanks
<Kilos> will send another on monday if you remind me
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> hah
<Kilos> us old fogies
<sflr> ok, thanks
<sflr> i'm thinking now to hire a new grad as intern, make him into an ubuntu evangelist or something
<Kilos> haha
<zeref> lol
<sflr> they always very enthusiast. get them while still young :)
<Kilos> sflr, are you using 12.04?
<sflr> yes. 12.04
<Kilos> unity?
<Kilos> or gnome
<sflr> yes. unity
<Kilos> thats good to know
<Kilos> lots of peeps dont like unity
<sflr> 3d when single screen. 2d when multiple screens.
<Kilos> great
<sflr> I like unity to be honest
<Kilos> zeref, you using unity too?
<zeref> nooit
<zeref> gnome-shell
<Kilos> lots of the gnome guys dont want to change
<zeref> :D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi AndChat|68096 
<Kilos> you need help with ubuntu/linux
<Kilos> ?
<sflr> lol zeref. what irc client do you use?
<sflr> hi AndChat|68096
<zeref> sflr: irssi
<AndChat|68096> Hey guys its me magespawn
<Kilos> ha ha ha how you became AndChat|68096 
<sflr> irssi: the client of the future! =)
<AndChat|68096> Got disconnected and auto reconnect
<Kilos> hard work that irssi
<zeref> indeed sflr 
<Kilos> xchat rocks
<Kilos> wb magespawn 
<inetpro> sflr: irssi is cool indeed
<Kilos> says the quassel man
<magespawn> ty Kilos
<Kilos> magespawn, stay at the shop monday
<Kilos> after work that is
<inetpro> Kilos: I've used irrsi long ago but used a nice GUI client ever since we had a stable Kubuntu
<sflr> cool, i will check irssi out
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya ya
<inetpro> I like resizing text when possible
<Kilos> i have to. cant see the tiny default text
<Kilos> i resize everything
<sflr> super size?
<inetpro> and when resizing me window the text must flow nicely inside it's perimeters
<Kilos> inetpro, have you tried xchat? how does it compare to quassel
 * inetpro prefers the super features as well as the look and feel of quassel
<Kilos> ya man but is it a similar kinda thing
<inetpro> while I still long for the days of Konversation
<inetpro> xchat is not bad
<inetpro> with Linux there are many choices
<sflr> is ubuntu-za on twitter?
<inetpro> and there's nothing wrong if you prefer something else
<Kilos> one day i will try quassel
<Kilos> needs to many K files
<inetpro> sflr: hmm... 
<sflr> yes, xchat is good for now. if i get frustrated with it, I will start looking at alternatives
<Kilos> it customises nicely
<sflr> I found you inetpro on twitter, because i searched for ubuntu-za :)
<inetpro> sflr: I'm not aware of a dedicated twitter account for ubuntu-za
<inetpro> eh
<Kilos> gtwitter
<inetpro> sflr: spying on me?
<sflr> ok
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<sflr> haha. no. public domain :P
<inetpro> sflr: you're welcome 
<sflr> i saw there is a facebook group, we should get a twitter too? 
<Kilos> night guys. hot water bottle time
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> see you's tomorrow
<inetpro> sflr: if you can get someone to sponsor regular bandwidth for Kilos we could make him the chief of that channel
<inetpro> the rest of us have a day job
<sflr> yes, i see. that's true.
<sflr> what do you mean by regular bandwith? 
<inetpro> sflr: he's on early retirement
<inetpro> due to an injury many years ago
<inetpro> no income
<sflr> I see, that's hard.
<inetpro> but he's still a bright as ever
<sflr> I speak to him then when he comes online again.
<inetpro> always friendly and always helful
<inetpro> helpful
<inetpro> despite lots of setbacks
<sflr> takes strong character to stand up and keep walking over and over again
<inetpro> for sure
<charlvn> hi al
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> charlvn: hi there
<charlvn> look at what i found in the shop today: http://i.imgur.com/JXIsh.jpg
<charlvn> beer in a champagne bottle
<inetpro> charlvn: what?!
<sflr> hi charlvn
<sflr> big ass beer bottle!
<charlvn> hi sflr 
<inetpro> that sure looks like champagne to me
<inetpro> charlvn: can you drink that stuff?
<charlvn> inetpro: it's good beer but way too much for me to drink on my own
<charlvn> duvel is quite strong (high alcohol percentage)
<inetpro> :-)
<charlvn> but i have to admit, when i saw that bottle i felt like this: http://i.imgur.com/hUCiW.png
<inetpro> arrange a party
<charlvn> yeah
<charlvn> unrelated, my mom bought these yesterday: http://i.imgur.com/NHUOY.jpg http://i.imgur.com/aSMlh.jpg http://i.imgur.com/CpTv0.jpg
<inetpro> sflr: what's you twitter handle?
<inetpro> charlvn: nice?
<inetpro> I needed those for my daughter today
<sflr> inetpro> https://twitter.com/#!/sfler
<inetpro> sflr: tks
<sflr> charlvn, those are adult toys :)
<charlvn> sflr: yeah feels like it
<inetpro> charlvn: http://thehometeacher.blogspot.com/2012/02/dont-be-angry-bird-lessons-on-anger.html
<charlvn> inetpro: that's an awesome post wow
<sflr> thanks for the follow inetpro :)
<inetpro> it sure works wonders
<sflr> I used the small angry bird toys to throw around. I found slippers to be old fashioned :)
<charlvn> this video in that post reminds me of the puppet shows my grandmother put on for me when i was a kid with stuffed toys
<charlvn> it was much funnier than this though
<inetpro> Maaz: seen tumbleweed
<Maaz> inetpro: tumbleweed was last seen 7 days, 23 hours, 12 minutes and 26 seconds ago in #ibid on atrum [2012-06-04 14:23:07 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-06-02 17:55:07 PDT
<inetpro> hmm... 
 * inetpro wonders where he is runnin around
<marcog_> inetpro: he's in europe
<inetpro> marcog: ahh
<inetpro> BTW, wb marcog
<inetpro> where you been and what's tumbleweed up to in Europe?
<marcog> i've been lurking
<marcog> tumbleweed's taking holiday time
<sflr> hi marcog
<charlvn> hi marcog 
<charlvn> good time for a holiday in europe, it's the middle of the summer atm, beautiful weather
<charlvn> do you know where in europe he's hiding out?
<marcog> i think he's out at sea around croatia iirc
<inetpro> marcog: nice for tumbleweed, he sure deserves it
<marcog> it's great weather here too :P
<charlvn> ah nice, croatia
<charlvn> never been there
<inetpro> marcog: but you lurking? :-)
<marcog> inetpro: i'm living in California
<inetpro> marcog: you sleeping at FB headquarters?
<marcog> inetpro: working for a mobile gaming startup now
<inetpro> hmm... on Opera?
<sflr> croatia is beautiful and affordable for holiday. the beach is the most popular in the last few years
<sflr> Angry Birds =)
<inetpro> marcog: sounds interesting
<marcog> inetpro: http://loki-studios.com/vision.html
<marcog> we just started working on a new game
<magespawn> Hey guys
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<inetpro> marcog: how big/small is your team of developers?
<magespawn>  ty inetpro
<marcog> inetpro: 5 devs, 1 ceo, 1 art (we ned more!), 1 user testing person
<inetpro> cool
<sflr> thats awesome marcog, just checked out the site. funding looks also good
<marcog> of the devs, 2 backend (me being one), 2 ios and 1 project manager
<magespawn> What is the website?
<inetpro> magespawn: 12/06 22:46:19 <marcog> inetpro: http://loki-studios.com/vision.html
<magespawn> Ty.
<inetpro> marcog: what's your role in the team?
<marcog> inetpro: primarily infrastructure, but as we're a small team the role's quite dynamic
<inetpro> nice
<magespawn> Looks pretty cool.
<inetpro> hmm... time running away with us again
 * inetpro needs some sleep
<inetpro> marcog: please hold the fort
<inetpro> and sflr do stick around here
<sflr> I will :) chat tomorrow. I'm also taking a break now..zzz...
<zeref> 0i 0i, peeps going to bed 0.o
<charlvn> ciao all
<magespawn> Night all
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-13
 * tumbleweed waves from a little cove on the Pakleni Islets
<sflr> morning y'all
<charlvn> good morning all
<Kilos> yo superfly and others
<Kilos> we just got power for the fdirst time today
<Kilos> hi deegee__ with a tail
<deegee__> Kilos: hehe too many disconnects today
 * drussell has to fly, have a good day all
<Kilos> lo dLimit Banlam charlvn nuvolari inetpro 
<Kilos> drubin, all well?
<Kilos> yo sflr 
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<sflr> hey Kilos, charlvn :)
<charlvn> hi sflr 
 * Kilos wonders if zeref got his vlc to show vids
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi there tweeter
<Kilos> kinda cold for a bike hey?
<inetpro> tumbleweed: what are you doing on the Pakleni Islets?
<Kilos> tumbling of course
<Kilos> oh for the tumbling tumbleweed 
<Kilos> there was a song about that long long ago
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you gonna talk at that workshop superfly ?
<inetpro> Kilos: hah, tumbleweed tumbling in the wind, could be a nice title for a song
<Kilos> inetpro, there is a song like that
<superfly> Kilos: No, I'm not good at presentations
<Kilos> aw superfly 
<Kilos> maybe you can team up with sflr and make him do the talking
<Kilos> hi Superhuman 
<Superhuman> hey Kilos
<Superhuman> How goes?
<Kilos> you well Superhuman ?
<Kilos> all fine here ty
<Superhuman> yeah, still going stong
<Kilos> hehe
<Superhuman> *strong
<Kilos> inetpro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbPPnCb3XJE
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumbling_Tumbleweeds
<inetpro> Kilos: I believe you :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> which presentation Kilos? on FoSS?
<Kilos> yes sflr its in our mailing list
<sflr> yeah, i saw that. it depends if its technical or marketing talk
<Kilos> answer his mail and ask for more info on what he wants
<sflr> haha, right. will do that.
<sflr> anyone here with Edge Side Includes (ESI) experience?
<charlvn> what? edge side includes?
<charlvn> reading on the wikipedia...
<charlvn> interesting, the namespacing is vague in the w3c spec
 * inetpro also acting surprised at hearing a new buzzword
<charlvn> it does make a lot of sense for something like this to exist
<inetpro> very interesting indeed
<charlvn> i'm concerned about the parsing though
<charlvn> and the w3c document is vague
<charlvn> http://www.w3.org/TR/esi-lang
<charlvn> it sounds extremely inefficient to send the entire document through an xml parser just to replace some content
<charlvn> besides, most (x)html on the web does not conform to xml requirements
<charlvn> i suspect it is parsed once and then cached in some way
<sflr> yeah, currently you can cache static content (images, scripts, etc) on Akamai Edge servers. The idea of ESI is to be able to cache some dynamic content as well
<sflr> but I was thinking what real advantage ESI has compared to Ajax, where the page gets assembled on the client side.
<Kilos> inetpro, i had to remind you about something, well im reminding you
<Kilos> can you member what it was?
<inetpro> Kilos: haha
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: you can do me the honors and talk to the people
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> oh here?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> Maaz, announce monthly meeting here on monday night all of you. BE THERE
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! monthly meeting here on monday night all of you. BE THERE
<Kilos> um here
 * inetpro lol
<inetpro> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> we can also add an attempt to revive the LPI classes
<sflr> maybe remove June 2 meeting from the title, then Monday meeting will be in front :)
<Kilos> yw inetpro 
<inetpro> obviously all of you are welcome to add more items to the agenda at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/436/detail/
<sflr> whats LPI classes?
<Kilos> linux professional institute methinks
<Kilos> Maaz, lpi manual
<Maaz> http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/lpi-study-manual
<sflr> ok. i thought Launch Pad Intro. haha
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> we started but our tutor got kinda busy
<sflr> Looks good. I am interested. 
<inetpro> drubin, tumbleweed, superfly: can you please edit the topic or give me op rights so we can remove the Rosebank event
<Kilos> there is a place to register and you will be recognised world wide once you pass the exam
<Kilos> also they give study stuff
<Kilos> be patient i will try find it
<inetpro> a short link for our agenda is: http://bit.ly/LYp5jY
<Kilos> inetpro, will it change every month or can that be a permanent link?
<inetpro> Kilos: unfortunately it will change every month
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> Kilos: at least it will help to keep us active in here
<Kilos> yeah, lets hope. too many guys are becoming lurkers
<Kilos> aw goosie it went to wrong place in agenda
<Kilos> should be 8. didnt know one had to tell it. stupid thing
<sflr> LPI Certification Level 1 manual: http://www.linuxcertification.co.za/sites/default/files/LPIManual_v_09.pdf
<Kilos> im looking tween other things sflr . there is a place to register too
<sflr> what did you add Kilos? I can't see 8 in Agenda
<Kilos> it went in on 2
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> we even have a channel for the classes
<Kilos> #linux_studies
<Kilos> ooo
<sflr> oh i see. thanks. I join
<Kilos> #linux-studies
<sflr>  A good report on how a certification has an impact on salary: http://www.lpi.org/blog/global-knowledge-2012-it-skills-and-salary-report
<Kilos> inetpro, can you edit agenda and move item 2 to end off queue
<sflr> I try.lol
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> Kilos: done... moved to number 6
<sflr> moved down to 6
<sflr> see if its ok
<Kilos> yay ty
<sflr> did u move it? lol. i thought was me. haha
<Kilos> not me
<Kilos> one of the lurkers
<inetpro> hmm.... 
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> guess we both did it
<sflr> its cool. I updated it, but then got overwritten.
<inetpro> :-)
<sflr> :) no prob
<sflr> I changed the title to capital. Revival
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, he can also do it and you could as well :-)
<Kilos> i dont see an edit button there inetpro , but refreshing all the time chews data
<inetpro> I just put the last item as order number 99 to keep it last
<sflr> yes Kilos. you just need to click on the title of the agenda item, then you get into the edit screen
<Kilos> oh ty will try member that next time
<Kilos> i thought of a few more things last night just before dozing off but they gone now
<sflr> haha lol
<sflr> I guess the dream was better :)
<Kilos> hehe too cold to dream
<Kilos> ha got it i think sflr 
<Kilos> http://linux-studies.za.net/index.php?title=Special:RequestAccount&action=confirmemail&wpEmailToken=c5b8354f5ee228b778eb62ee95eedf37
<sflr> that's true, too cold
<Kilos> aw wrong one methinks
<sflr> I think that is for your account registration
<Kilos> http://www.lpi.org/news/lpi-announces-linux-essentials-program
<Kilos> http://www.lpi.org/linux-certifications/introductory-programs/linux-essentials
<Kilos> one of them must be it
<Kilos> you register and they mail you a number
<zeref> huuurrrrmmm
<sflr> Thanks! I will sign up later. I need to prepare for a meeting now with a presentation.
<Kilos> lo zeref fixed vlc yet?
<zeref> mope
<Kilos> eish 
<zeref> using xine now
<Kilos> purge vlc and look in home for any conf files and delete them too then install again
<Kilos> nothing in home i see
<Kilos> bbl guys be good
<Kerbero> is daar dalk 'n henry botha op hierdie channel?
<Kilos> wow something is sick, what a struggle to get on here
<inetghost> sorry for the spam guys
<Kilos> hi there ghost
<Kilos> booo to you too
 * inetpro was just cycling through my nicks to make sure I still keep ownership
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<inetpro> guess I should have done it while not connected to a channel
<Kilos> not a prob old man , we all know you arent a spammer
<Kilos> by choice anyway
<Kilos> i blew your agenda again because i dont read properly
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> fixed i hope
<charlvn> inetpro: i see your troll and i hereby award with you: http://i.imgur.com/T80zN.png
<inetpro> E I S H !!
<sflr> yeah, there will be a database cleanup over the weekend
<sflr> KaBoom! All nicks unused for 150 days or more will be dropped from the database.
<bakuman> O_o
<charlvn> nice that is a good thing
<charlvn> but why have so many nicks.... feels a bit like domain squatting
<sflr> you can have different and group them together. mostly used when you get disconnected and reconnected, then you can use a _ nick. I also have an _away nick
<sflr> its meant to be used within reason, not to bring split personalities online :)
<charlvn> sflr: http://sackheads.org/~bnaylor/spew/away_msgs.html :)
<sflr> haha, yeah it used to be bad!
<charlvn> imho still is :)
<sflr> I prefer using _away, at least people know not to expect a reply any time soon
<sflr> haha, hope you not referring to inetpro's list above ;)
<inetpro> heh!
<charlvn> no i meant using _away in nicks etc
<sflr> okay. guess it is a habit then :)
<Banlam> one of those days when there's just not enough time
<inetpro> Banlam: welcome to my everyday world
<Banlam> that makes me sad
<sflr> ahoy locos!
<charlvn> yeah since when this not having enough time anything new in ict
<magespawn> Evening all
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey charlvn
<inetpro> charlvn: hmm... I thought you had lotsa time
<sflr> hi magespawn 
<charlvn> inetpro: i always think that, until it gets sucked away with random things..
<magespawn> Hi sflr
<Kilos> evening all
<Kilos> come on summer come on
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn , GC sick?
<Kilos> hi there cocooncrash all good there?
<Kilos> hi drubin you ok?
<magespawn> Was doing some update and sql installs and did not put the bot back up
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> did you forget or is it apartheid
<Kilos> yo superfly 
<magespawn> Nah just forgot, need to automate the bot so it starts on boot
<magespawn> Brb
<Kilos> lol that will be a good plan
<Kilos> yo sakhi 
<Kilos> Squirm[A], why so quiet?
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<magespawn> Back
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> no one saying anything tonight
<sflr> hey Kilos! :) I'm here, just working o_O
<Kilos> lol enjoy sflr 
<sflr> Kilos, did you read Michael's reply regarding the workshop? 
<Kilos> yeah
<sflr> need to present to academic staff and post grads
<Kilos> is that your level 
<sflr> not my cup of coffee. i like hacking things together.
<Kilos> you can say anything as long as you promote ubuntu as well
<sflr> they like theory and more theory
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<smile-busy> Kilos: ping :p
<Kilos> there are gonna be students too
<Kilos> inetpro, i need some clarification please
<inetpro> Kilos: clarification?
<Kilos> kinda mixed up with what install fests are etc
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, we haven't had that in many years
<Kilos> release parties too
<sflr> yes, I would rather do some UH at the university
<inetpro> Kilos: no, release parties we have had plenty
<Kilos> wasnt the plan to have release parties when cds arrived
<inetpro> Kilos: the cds are always late
<Kilos> sflr, you must get together with maia when she does her next UH
<Kilos> yes inetpro but the aim is to advertise and spread ubuntu isnt it?
<Kilos> so what is the party waits for cds to arrive
<Kilos> sflr, do you know all the sudo apt-get update and upgrade thigs
<Kilos> things
<sflr> I do use it Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: things change
<Kilos> good
<sflr> ok, I will chat to her then
<inetpro> these days most peeps just download the released version themselves
<sflr> party? I like parties ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you not so old hey, you like inetpro 's age
<sflr> Yes, I also prefer downloading
<sflr> young in spirit. haha
<sflr> here is an ubuntu/linux question: is it possible to do Adobe Flash development on Ubuntu? I need to recompile some source code into swf
<Kilos> ask maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu flash developement on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "actionscript - Flash development under Ubuntu - Programmers" http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/85302/flash-development-under-ubuntu :: "Flash development - Ubuntu Forums" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285056 :: "RestrictedFormats/Flash - Community Ubuntu Documentation" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash :: "Linux Today - Flash development in Ubuntu 10.04 with Eclipse and ..." http://ww
<Kilos> sflr, ^^
<sflr> haha, thanks. Kilos + Maaz = Genius!!
<Kilos> hehe yw
<Kilos> one only uses adobe if you got wine i think
<magespawn> Can use adobe air I think
<magespawn> Brb have to switch
<sflr> Found something useful Open@AdobeProjects http://sourceforge.net/adobe/wiki/Projects/
<sflr> FlexSDK
<inetpro> sflr: forget about flash
<inetpro> just do it in HTML5
<magespawn> howdy back again
<inetpro> sflr: have you seen this? http://browserquest.mozilla.org/
<inetpro> a massively multiplayer adventure game using just HTML5
<inetpro> afaiaa
<inetpro> ahh... "all done in glorious HTML5 and JavaScript"
<inetpro> see also: http://hacks.mozilla.org/2012/03/browserquest/
<Kilos> inetpro, you can tweet corrie and try convince him to come to the meeting. he cant be so busy he cant visit once in 6 months
<inetpro> Kilos: send him an email
<Kilos> haha he always says he is so busy
<Kilos> maybe he should take my mail addy
<Kilos> i will mail him anyway
<Kilos> aw ive lost his addy
<inetpro> Kilos: I think it's corrie206@gmail.com
<Kilos> ty
<sflr> thanks inetpro! its good stuff, I just need to recompile Flash source into swf :)
 * inetpro hates flash with a passion
<sflr> tell me about it. lol. somebody was so brilliant to create a facebook app in Flash! haha #fail
<sflr> Kilos are you on Twitter?
<Kilos> sflr, on and off. data restricts me somewhat
<Kilos> sharpeys
<Kilos> corrie206 mail4ed
<Kilos> mailed as well
<sflr> that's right. we were talking last night with inetpro to get ubuntu-za a Twitter account, and you to manage it. He mentioned you might need a data sponsorship with the title
<Kilos> ha ha ha he is so white at times
<sflr> I find Twitter good channel to get the word out quick
<Kilos> yeah twitter and facebook 
<Kilos> everything is there nowadays
<sflr> yeah, i got bored of FB few years ago already. haha
<Kilos> but fb is a major data hog
<Kilos> sflr, do you use other im goodies too
<sflr> Tweetdeck for Chrome is pretty slick. HTML5
<Kilos> i mean do you chat on them
<sflr> I use Gtalk, Skype, Google Hangouts. mostly for work
<Kilos> i have twitter in my pidgin but only look there now and again
<Kilos> do you use pidgin?
<sflr> what's your twitter handle?
<Kilos> can do all of them in one place
<Kilos> sharpeys
<sflr> no, i dont use pidgin. used it before though.
<sflr> found you :)
<sflr> I think mxit is also on pidgin
<Kilos> i use mxit and xmpp on pidgin for family
<smile-busy> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile
<Kilos> sleep tight
<sflr> cool! havent used mxit in long time
<smile-busy> Kilos: daag! :)
<smile-busy> knuffel :)
<smile-busy> = hug ;)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> funny guy
<Kilos> wb sflr 
<sflr_> timeout. lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> aw i lost twitter on my pidgin
 * Kilos cries
<sflr_> what do you mean you lost it?!
<Kilos> my drive got some bad sectors in the mbr last week and i had to start from scratch
<sflr> oh krap
<charlvn> happens
<Kilos> been trying to find a way to move the mbr but i dont think you can
<charlvn> very irritating
<charlvn> move the mbr?
<charlvn> in principle you should be able to reinstall the grub boot loader into the mbr
<charlvn> i have tried to do it once or twice but that was on an efi boot loader system and i couldn't get it to work
<charlvn> but it's probably because i didn't spend enough time figuring it out
<Kilos> the mbr is the first 512k on the drive, i was hoping i could move it a bit
<charlvn> yeah i know but i don't think you can really "move" it
<Kilos> to like from 513k to 1024k
<charlvn> actually i'm not sure... if you have bad sectors, in principle it should be possible, but i never tried it
<charlvn> that's a tricky one
<Kilos> yeah moving the boot sector isnt a prob , but the mbr is serious
<charlvn> hmmm
<charlvn> yeah if you have other sectors that get damaged but if it's the master boot record it could get tricky
<Kilos> yeah
<charlvn> have any of you people played with the raspberry pi
<charlvn> i haven't either but i have been following the development
<charlvn> i am quite keen on this project ...
<charlvn> i am busy watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PaIjCLVmqXU - around 24:20 they have an interview with the founder
<inetpro> charlvn: I've been ignoring the buzz, what's it about?
<charlvn> inetpro: it's a small arm-based linux "computer" that you can use a bit like a fancy microcontroller
<inetpro> ahh
<charlvn> costs $25 - who could argue
<charlvn> about 20 euro or 210 zar
<charlvn> they are working on all kinds of expansions etc
<charlvn> could be handy for physical security monitoring or access control, robotics etc, besides just being a fancy toy :)
<inetpro> charlvn: have you seen the calxeda system?
<inetpro> YIKES!
<charlvn> it's an arm-based server right?
<inetpro> my 8ta connection is absolutely terrible this evening
<charlvn> heard about it but haven't been hands-on or anything
<inetpro> charlvn: arm based 
<inetpro> yes
<charlvn> i am quite positive about arm-based microprocessors
<charlvn> anything to challenge the x86 intel all-your-base
<charlvn> and it's efficient too
<inetpro> yep, looks like a new market with lots of potential indeed
<sflr> looks interesting. are you planning to buy one charlvn?
<sflr_> connection is krap
<Kilos> the whole internet is sick today
<charlvn> sflr_: i should definitely buy one although i don't really know what i really want to do with it yet
<inetpro> ahh, so it's not just me?
<Kilos> boys and their toys
<sflr_> the site says they built it for the kids to learn programming :)
<charlvn> yeah that's what the founder said during the interview i linked to above
<charlvn> although i think it can be just handy for a lot of things
<sflr_> but if you look at the specs is really hardcore. blueray quality graphics, ARM1176JZFS processor, usb, lan. all on a credit card sized board
<sflr_> Processor technical doc: http://infocenter.arm.com/help/topic/com.arm.doc.ddi0301h/DDI0301H_arm1176jzfs_r0p7_trm.pdf
<charlvn> yeah it
<charlvn> it's not half bad
<charlvn> education is good but i am looking for real world uses for it
<sflr_> 245 sec ping. haha. mutter! is there a freenode SA server?
<charlvn> nope unfortunately not
<Kilos> sflr_, inetpro do you's public timeline twitter
<sflr_> yes, i agree charlvn. I played with Arduino for home automation, but this look much better :)
<charlvn> yup and cheap
<inetpro> Kilos: huh?
<charlvn> more power for less i mean
<Kilos> gtwitter has a choice of public timeline or friends
<sflr_> yes, the small size is big advantage
<Kilos> if you got good eyes
<sflr_> almost scarry to think about it
<sflr_> Kilos, not sure. I use Tweetdeck, Android app and Twitter.com
<Kilos> do you see everybodys tweets?
<Kilos> or friends and followers only
<sflr_> Tweetdeck is good to manage multiple accounts, lists
<sflr_> I see tweets of who I follow
<Kilos> sec i check if maverick has tweetdeck
<charlvn> yeah the public timeline won't be too interesting, it's just a flood
<Kilos> na
<sflr_> there is a Tweetdeck for Chrome https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbdpomandigafcibbmofojjchbcdagbl
<sflr_> if you use Chrome. lol
<Kilos> lol 
<Kilos> maybe gtwitter is more thrifty
<Kilos> with luck it will use tcp not a browser
<charlvn> i think it just uses http requests in the background in any case
<charlvn> the twitter api is all http afaik
<sflr_> yes, that's correct
<charlvn> although, if it uses JSON, it's much more compact on data than say XML or especially normal HTML
<sflr_> what does it take to get an SA freenode server?
<Kilos> the thing is if you go publick timeline dont you then see everybodys tweets
* inetpro changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Next IRC meeting Mon, 18 June @ 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/LYp5jY || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za || Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.c
<Kilos> sflr_, speak to Symmetria 
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> Kilos: topic is changed
<charlvn> sflr_: there is also the twitter streaming api, i have used it a couple of times, but i don't know how many clients make use of it
<sflr_> I never came across any twitter timeline showing everybody's tweets. that is like thousands per second
<Kilos> i see inetpro . what did you change
<charlvn> sflr_: in principle it is supposed to be super efficient but i think most clients still use polling every x seconds
<Kilos> yeah it has a setting where you can change it, default is 5mins
 * inetpro called in for help with op rights from the highvoltage guru
<charlvn> inetpro: i think you can just use chanserv to set the topic of the channel directly, it's easier
<sflr_> i understand. most people still think of polling solution to dial the server
<sflr_> thanks inetpro for title update.
<charlvn> inetpro: sorry cancel that, apparenty not on freenode
<inetpro> charlvn: ahh, thanks
<Kilos> oh i see all the sites are there too
<inetpro> hmm... I'll try
<Kilos> well done inetpro 
<sflr> cut off at the end of title? -> Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.c
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Next IRC meeting Mon, 18 June @ 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/LYp5jY || Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam || Website: http://ubuntu-za.org/ || Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ || Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za || Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za || Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com
<inetpro> charlvn: it works
<inetpro> sflr: fixed
<sflr> kool. now it just needs some flashing neon light. haha
<charlvn> inetpro: oh wait sorry, i was looking under the wrong place, it's just /msg chanserv topic, not /msg chanserv set topic
<charlvn> inetpro: was looking under the wrong place, knew it was possible somehow lol
<inetpro> that topic is just so terribly long
<sflr> haha. thinking in code #getsetters
<charlvn> re hosting a freenode server: https://www.freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml
<charlvn> not unreasonable requirements imho
<inetpro> charlvn: cool
<inetpro> charlvn: how about setting up one on our local shores?
<inetpro> we used to beg Symmetria to setup a server for us when he was still at Tenet, but he never got around to do it
<sflr> it would be a big advantage for us, as I suspect most ubuntu-za citizens are from SA
<charlvn> yeah that would make sense
<charlvn> freenode is quite a major network
<charlvn> if i remember correctly, i spoke to Symmetria about this issue a long time ago
<sflr> it says 350Gig traffic per month, but I dont think anybody from northern hemisphere wants to connect to an SA server
<charlvn> and if i recall correctly, the reason they didn't want to do it at tenet is because freenode requires ssh access to the server
<charlvn> that is quite a strange requirement actually for joining an irc server to a network
<charlvn> most other networks don't have that requirement - irc.ac.za subsequently got linked to efnet instead
<charlvn> they are more relaxed on this issue i think
<sflr> yes, where would you put it? outside the datacenter :)
<sflr> I will find out, but who would do this setup? somebody from freenode?
<charlvn> my virtual server at hetzner has a 1TB per month soft cap and then i get shaped down to 10mbps (instead of 100mbps)
<charlvn> but that's hosted in germany, not .za
<sflr> Probably I can get a server sponsored locally, but I wont be able to set it up
<charlvn> sflr: it's a good question, but it doesn't look too tough to do it from a software perspective
<charlvn> i'm happy to help with this in any case, just saying
<inetpro> sflr: that sounds like a great offer
<sflr> yeah, that would be great!. It would be in Cape Town, if there are no objections. haha
 * inetpro is always willing to help as time allows
<charlvn> same here
<inetpro> charlvn: so what do we need, ubuntu server or *bsd?
<sflr> charlvn, do you think a Virtual server will do it?
<charlvn> inetpro: according to the site, anything running the linux 2.6 kernel is fine, so i'm sure ubuntu would do the trick just fine
<inetpro> cool
<sflr> the site says: FreeBSD 8+ or Linux 2.6
<charlvn> sflr: they seem to have a preference for a dedicated server but that's old-school, i think a virtual server with enough resources would be the way to go
<charlvn> yeah i guess it doesn't really matter, linux or bsd, for this instance
<inetpro> I think a VM is worth a try
<Kilos> inetpro, i sjoed you
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> hehe tweeted you sjoe with your 200 followers man
<sflr> Kilos, you must promote yourself on twitter from an egg ;)
 * inetpro lol
<Kilos> sflr, huh?
<sflr> Ok, I will try for a VM based on the specs
<charlvn> lol this conversation is turning weird
<sflr> Kilos, I am talking about your Twitter avatar
<charlvn> sflr: sounds good
<Kilos> hee hee
<charlvn> sorry i need to go as well
<sflr> charlvn, the only real problem I see is to find a place on it on the network. Open ports, etc
<charlvn> ciao all!
<Kilos> this will take a while man. 
<sflr> ok bye
<Kilos> cheers charlvn 
<Kilos> gtwitters prefs open opera browser here
<Kilos> inetpro, do you guys look at all of those tweets
<inetpro> Kilos: all those tweets?
<Kilos> yeah from eshistoria etc
<inetpro> hmm... I think twitter is oppiekoffie vandag
<sflr> Kilos, you need to follow more people :)
<Kilos> so then one just goes with friends and follows them only not everyone
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> but to follow you need to find who to follow first
<Kilos> sjoe
<sflr> you will get the hang of it. you follow interesting people, companies
<Kilos> sjoe
<sflr> yes, that takes time. you can look in trends, search for things. look at friends followers, etc
<sflr> I follow and unfollow lots of people, if I dont find them interesting anymore.
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> There are also lots of bots on twitter. sexy chicks following you :) then spam you to death
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: I only tweet like 3.1 times per day
<sflr> if you like somebody's tweet, then you just retweet it
<Kilos> whew now i get mail from twitter too
<inetpro> ahh... mobile twitter ftw! https://mobile.twitter.com/
<Kilos> ok first i go trends and go change hey?
<Kilos> or leave it at tailored friends
<Kilos> see tweets like  you are the toughest guy in your school will drive me nuts
<sflr> you get suggestions. you can set to show trends locally or internationally, etc
<sflr> inetpro, I hated mobile.twitter. But the Android app is pretty cool. Except the crashes. haha
<inetpro> sflr: somehow the normal twitter is extremely slow for me this evening, especially when trying to post something
<sflr> hmm.. that sounds like a big problemo
<inetpro> but I think it's an unstable connection from 8ta
<inetpro> very inconsistent and lot's of packet losses on and off
<sflr> in the twitter architecture, the write operation is quick, so you can see your own tweet (and make you think your friends see it too :))
<sflr> ok, that sounds like 8ta then
<sflr> my connection had problems earlier, but now its working. even the soccer is streaming properly
<Kilos> inetpro, can you go twitter with elinks
<Kilos> ?can one i mean
<Kilos> already 20m gone with a browser
<inetpro>  Kilos: hmm... not so sure
<inetpro> technically probably yes
<Kilos> ok i will try
<inetpro> just not sure how the authentication would work
<Kilos> oh ya
<sflr> you can try the mobile version, much lighter on resources https://mobile.twitter.com/
<sflr> user's backgrounds are big in size
<inetpro> Kilos: you could also turn off images in your browser
<inetpro> in Firefox select Preferences, click Content and uncheck Load images automatically
<Kilos> lol you forgot i purged firefox
<Kilos> have epiphany and opera
<inetpro> Kilos: you removed it entirely?
<Kilos> just some ubufox stuff still there methinks
<inetpro> hmm... well, you could do the same thing with Opera
<inetpro> what version of Opera>
<inetpro> ?
<inetpro> Apparently you click on View in your Opera menu, select the Images and Show images
<Kilos> sjoe slow down im still trying to find the version
<Kilos> mine doesnt show any images
<Kilos> 11.64.1403
<Kilos> must be a new one
<inetpro> but I must be honst, sites are looking terrible with images disabled these days
<Kilos> yeah but if you are uncapped then images are fine
<Kilos> maybe i should use gwibber like before hey?
<inetpro> web developers no longer consider the visually impaired
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> wow no wonder im falling of the chair
<Kilos> look at the time
<Kilos> the mobile twitter is more thrifty
<Kilos> night inetpro sflr see you tomorrow
<Kilos> night everyone else too
<inetpro> Kilos: good night
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-14
<tumbleweed> inetpro: sailing
<Kilos> cremora minora
<sflr> morning!
<Kilos> hiya sflr 
<Kilos> busy trying to get a ubuntu-za account on twitter
<sflr> Hey Kilos , busy bee bright and early :)
<Kilos> hehe stupid thing wants another mail addy
<Kilos> yo smiley
<Kilos> oh my
<sflr> hmm.. maybe a gmail addy? or ubuntu.com? not sure what is legally allowed
<Kilos> yo SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> Hi all
<Kilos> it says mine is already registered
<Kilos> grrr
<sflr> hi SmilyBorg 
<Kilos> hi Hodgestar 
<Kilos> mornin charlvn 
<charlvn> morning
<charlvn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi superfly need some info on legallities on opening a ubuntu-za gmail addy please
<Kilos> and the date of birth of ubuntu
<superfly> Kilos: what do you mean?
<Kilos> i wanna open a ubuntu-za account on twitter but need a mail addy as mine is already registered now i dunno if i can legally open a mail addy in ubuntu-za's name
<Kilos> so thought i would open a ubuntu-za@gmail.com too
<superfly> Kilos: well, there's nothing stopping you
<Kilos> oh you guys wont sue me
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Kilos: I don't see any legal problems with it either
<Kilos> then i just need ubuntu's birthdate
<Kilos> hope mark doesnt mind
<sflr> Something you can remember easily :) 1 Jan 1980
<Kilos> hehe i forget my own
<sflr> Ubuntu birthday: 20 October 2004 .
<Banlam> ubuntu's older than that surely
<Kilos> na
<Banlam> just check a wiki article
<sflr> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<Banlam> initial release
<Banlam> i see
<sflr> I got it from there :)
<Kilos> eish someone already has ubuntu.za and ubuntuza usernames
<Kilos> grrr
<sflr> Are you sure? It says "No people results for ubuntuza."
<Kilos> gmail tells me that
<sflr> oh gmail. sorry. I was checking twitter
<Kilos> lol 
<sflr> ubuntuza-loco@, ubuntuza-official@, ubuntusouthafrica@
<sflr> some ideas
<Kilos> ty busy trying them all
<sflr> we wouldnt use it for coummunication, we have the mailing list. so it doesnt really matter(?)
<Kilos> yes thats right
<Kilos> this brings back memories on how i battled to get my gmail account
<Kilos> looks like just about everything with ubuntu is used already
 * Kilos tries ubuntoooo
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> hate gmail
<Banlam> the email address doesn't matter atll if you're not goign to be using
<Banlam> it
<Banlam> if it's just for twitter
<Banlam> you can just use dfgg234534q@gmail.com
<Kilos> yay will try exactly that
<Banlam> :)
 * Banlam quickly creates account before kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> and i struggle to see them images
<Kilos> and everytime you go forward there is another one
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> ha ha ha ha  ha
<Kilos> now it says cant create an account im not old enough
<Kilos> rofl
<Banlam> lool
<Kilos> oh my got ubuntu-za twitter and it shows im already following lady gaga and some other funny animals
<Kilos> come on guys tweet to ubuntu-za so i can find peeps to follow
<sflr> haha, funny animals like lady gaga? lol
<Kilos> whew what a job
<charlvn> with gmail, you can add a + at the end of the address
<charlvn> for example, if my address is charlvn@gmail.com, i could make up addresses like charlvn+twitter@gmail.com
<charlvn> i will get all the mail routed to my mail account but technically they are separate addresses
<charlvn> so you can register multiple twitter accounts for example
<charlvn> but then because it's a valid mail account, i can confirm the registration (afaik that's necessary for twitter) and do password recovery
<Kilos> oh ty charlvn 
<charlvn> np Kilos 
<charlvn> there is one thing to keep in mind with this technique though - some email validation scripts don't see a mail address containing a + as a valid address
<charlvn> it is of course perfectly valid, but some scripts weren't written with the standards in mind
<charlvn> usually just a bad regular expression
<Kilos> i think i will try keep the ubuntu-za twitter apart from other stuff for now
<Kilos> who is gonna write a little bio for ubuntu-za to place in the twitter account
<charlvn> i guess a simple description like "South African Ubuntu User Community" is sufficient?
<charlvn> what exactly are you planning to do with the twitter account? use it for communication, announcements, etc?
<Kilos> this was sflr and inetpro 's idea
<inetpro> hmm....
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> i will monitor it and inform where possible
<charlvn> ah ok, i missed out on part of the conversation this morning :)
<Kilos> yo inetpro 
<charlvn> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> inetpro, you can tweet to ubuntu-za
 * inetpro be follower no1 
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuza/followers
<inetpro> charlvn: no worries, I think I also missed it
<charlvn> lol
<Kilos> lol this started day before yesterday not this morning
<charlvn> ah ok, yeah i totally missed it, been busy
<inetpro> not sure where I suggested that we have our own twitter channel but it sounds like a cool idea
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> Kilos: nou wat nou?
<Kilos> hehe you getting older than me
<Kilos> you and sflr started the whole thing
<Kilos> i even installed ff again
<charlvn> [6~
<charlvn> bah sorry :)
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> its working. handle is @ubuntuza, name is ubuntu-za
<sflr> Kilos, its all your hard work 
<sflr> follower no1. lulz
<sflr> Kilos, here you can get some related users to follow: https://twitter.com/#!/search/ubuntu
<Kilos> ty will check them
<inetpro> Kilos: you may just want to change that profile image to something with an Ubuntu logo
<inetpro> back in the days we used to have a logo with a SA flag integrated
<Kilos> ok i gotta get one somewqhere
<inetpro> our favicon still has it http://ubuntu-za.org/sites/default/files/LucidLoCo_favicon.ico
<inetpro> but it's a bit small
<inetpro> perhaps superfly knows where we can find the original
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> i have just srtolen one from that other site
<Kilos> stolen too
<Kilos> also as well
<Kilos> now gotta try find profile again
<inetpro> actually the one on launchpad might do it for you
<inetpro> see: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/7127918/UbuntuLogo-za_small.png
<Kilos> ok i go get it
 * inetpro noticed it at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ya thats a nice one
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> Kilos: wow, you already have 4 followers, now just follow them back 
<Kilos> oh my hi SmilyBorg_w 
<SmilyBorg_w> hey
<SmilyBorg_w> just lurking while at work
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> looks like sflr is lying down
<Kilos> must be very old
<sflr> haha, turn your screen :P
<Kilos> ha ha ha the others are right way up man
<sflr> there is a whole Ubuntu marketing material pack on the internet.
<sflr> It's twitter's fault, cant recognize orientation EXIF data. I will change it one day
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> I was looking for some sponsorship letters I can use to find sponsors for local freenode server. I didnt find anything, it is mostly marketing material for posters, graphics, cds
<Kilos> ai
<sflr> I like the logo. keep it
<Kilos> will do
<Kilos> tween us all it might turn out well
<Kilos> not good for the head though
<inetpro> Reminder: Next ubuntu-za LoCo monthly IRC meeting on Monday, 18 June at 19:30 SAST. Agenda at: http://t.co/i5BjNieK 
<inetpro> Kilos: please tweet that ^^ when you have time
<Kilos> will do sir
<Kilos> whats my username by twitter?
<Kilos> not ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Kilos: tweet that on ubuntuza
<Kilos> im trying to setup gwibber but somewhere username password is unhappy
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean the one for sharpeys?
<Kilos> using the fox for twitter has used 25m already this morning
<Kilos> no ubuntu-za
<sflr> @sharpeys
<inetpro> looks like you did it with the "-"
<inetpro> just ubuntuza
<Kilos> no not sharpeys
<Kilos> oh ty
<sflr> @ubuntuza
<Kilos> oh must you put the @ in?
<sflr> no
<sflr> are you trying to log in?
<Kilos> yeah gwibber is battling
<sflr> you can also try to log in with the email address, not username
<sflr> maybe the password is not correct
<Kilos> lol just asked for password reset
<Kilos> what a business
<Kilos> then it tells me i am already logged in
<sflr> nothing you cant master =)
<Kilos> look on another workspace and find a tiny gwibber open
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> when in doubt use a hammer. bigger the doubt bigger the hammer
<Kilos> brb
<Kilos> hahaha sflr you sat up
<sflr> yes, specially for you. hehe
<Kilos> hehe ty sir
<sflr> mweb.co.za down. server ran out of space. hehe http://i49.tinypic.com/2vmamhf.jpg
<sflr> Running Microsoft. We should pay them a visit =)
<charlvn> oh no that is hilarious, an asp.net error page
<SmilyBorg> lol
<charlvn> they even left debug mode on! oh my
<charlvn> you would think they would have at least gotten that right
<zerlgi> ehlo
<Kilos> yo zeref you well?
<Kilos> zerlgi, i mean
<inetpro> who ever uses the ZA forums linked in the topic?
 * inetpro thinking of cleaning up the topic
<inetpro> that mailing list URL is also way to long
<zerlgi> ta Kilos
<inetpro> superfly: would be nice if you could just setup a short url like http://ubuntu-za.org/mm
<charlvn> inetpro: in principle all this info should be on the website in any case so you just need to link to ubuntu-za.org right?
<charlvn> you could also link to the irc logs, that might be handy
<inetpro> charlvn: true
<Banlam> just use bitly links or something
<inetpro> is everyone ok with bitly links?
<charlvn> Banlam: it will help but imho the title is bloated in any case
<charlvn> inetpro: i don't mind, bitly is probably overall the best service for shortening
<zerlgi> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-za/436/detail/  shortened to http://goo.gl/BdP0f
<inetpro> charlvn: I do think it is worth having frequently changing events but I agree with you, it's way to bloated
<charlvn> inetpro: yeah i would rather have the links that are fairly static in any case removed and more dynamic announcement-type stuff
<charlvn> like the meetings etc
<inetpro> ok, here's my suggestion
<inetpro> Ubuntu South Africa LoCoTeam http://ubuntu-za.org || Mailing list: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || Pastebin: paste.ubuntu.com || Next IRC meeting Mon, 18 June @ 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/LYp5jY
<inetpro> still a bit long though
<inetpro> any other suggestions?
<charlvn> sounds good, but maybe still include a link to the irc logs?
<charlvn> that's always handy
<sflr> can we train Maaz to shorten links automagically? 
<inetpro> charlvn: hmm... the IRC logs URL varies by day http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/14/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<inetpro> or http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/14/%23ubuntu-za.html
<charlvn> sflr: afaik it can use tinyurl
<charlvn> Maaz: tinyurl shorten http://google.com/
<Maaz> charlvn: What?
<charlvn> Maaz: shorten http://google.com/
<Maaz> charlvn: That reduces to: http://is.gd/N05DMr
<inetpro> New suggestion: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 18 June @ 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/LYp5jY
<charlvn> inetpro: the dutch channel just links to the root of irclogs.ubuntu.com
<charlvn> yeah exactly
<sflr> wow, there you have it then :)
<charlvn> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 18 June @ 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/LYp5jY
<inetpro> ok, better?
<charlvn> nice
<sflr> what is pastebin for?
<charlvn> for pasting stuff ? :)
<charlvn> if you want to share a script or some log output or anything
<sflr> is it used so often?
<sflr> ok. i understand. it is important
<inetpro> sflr: yep, very often
<charlvn> not in this channel but it's quite a handy thing ti have
<inetpro> we have not used it recently, but often yes
<charlvn> overall on irc it's a necessity
<Symmetria> wooot
<Symmetria> I just got me a new camera
<Symmetria> <3
<charlvn> according to me you can just use whatever pastebin implementation you want but some channels have preference for some implementation or the other
<Symmetria> been waiting a while and tossing around buying one, finally went out, closed my eyes and handed over the credit card lol
<Banlam> Symmetria, nice, what model?
<sflr> good for you Symmetria. which camera did you get?
<charlvn> Symmetria: well it's not like you can claim to not have the money to spend on one right :P
<Symmetria> hehe, I got the canon 7D 
<sflr> was it your credit card? haha
<Banlam> :O
 * Banlam is jealous
<Banlam> lenses?
<Kilos> its handy when one needs to show info when you having probs and dont wanna spam the channel. but slexy.org is faster smoother and dont hang my pc
<Symmetria> got a 300 zoom, a 35-135 IS standard, and a wide angle 
<charlvn> ah nice, a dslr, good choice
<Banlam> the 300 zoom, standard 70-300?
<Symmetria> yeah
<Banlam> that 35-135 will be handy
<Symmetria> the 35-135 is the standard travel lense, its a very very nice lense
<Banlam> i've got a sigma 18-200, it's ncie, slightly heavy
<Banlam> but convenient
<Symmetria> but the thing I love about this camera is that it does 8fps 126 frame continuous shooting at 18 megapixel
<Symmetria> which is REALLY nice is you wanna shoot stuff like lightning etc 
<Banlam> nice
<inetpro> now we must just make sure we take care that stuffs dropped in the topic doesn't get lost
<Banlam> although if i was doing lightnign I'd do long exposure
<inetpro> Forum: http://za.ubuntuforums.org/ 
<inetpro> Join: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za 
<inetpro> Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-za 
<inetpro> Events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-za/events
<Symmetria> banlam even with long exposure, its still damn tricky
<Symmetria> I tried it at length with my old 450D 
<Banlam> for sure
<Symmetria> without huge success 
<Banlam> i would love to get a shot
<Banlam> but opportunity doesn't come around very often
<Symmetria> lol my dad is gonna be rather happy, he gets my 450D :p
<sflr> Symmetria: looking forward to see some of the pix!
<Symmetria> and he's wanted a camera forever 
<Banlam> haha
<Symmetria> sflr lol, me 2, Im waiting for the battery to charge goddammit :) hehe
<Banlam> i'm still struggling along with my 350d
<sflr> I have a 10D, still rocking for almost 10 years!
<Banlam> nice
<Symmetria> heh i wanted that 1D X 
<Symmetria> but lol @ R62.7k for the body :p
<sflr> yeah, rather buy a small car :P
<Banlam> worth is a funny thing
<Banlam> or value should i say
<sflr> if you are a professional yes, but as a recreational photographer I really dont need anything expensive
<sflr> plus paying insurance too :/
<sflr> Symmetria: what is the camera body made out of?
<Banlam> i should actually take my lenses and camera for a service
<Banlam> they need some tlc
<Banlam> which icertainly don't give htme
<charlvn> Kilos: just one bit of feedback over the ubuntuza twitter account - maybe the url in the profile should point to ubuntu-za.org instead of the facebook group? just a thought
<charlvn> for people that don't use facebook it's handier to have it go to the main site
<charlvn> and then from there they should also be able to make their way back to both the twitter and the facebook pages
<Kilos> ah thats an idea ty
<charlvn> sure thing
<Kilos> one of you shoulda done the thing
<charlvn> since we're talking about social networks and stuff, do we have any linkedin groups?
<charlvn> o
<charlvn> i'm not a big linkedin proponent but was just wondering
<Kilos> hehe
<charlvn> since we are on twitter and facebook now and all
<Kilos> can one login to twitter from 2 places?
<charlvn> afaik yes
<charlvn> but it's been a while since i used it
<sflr> there are ubuntu loco teams on Linkedin: http://www.linkedin.com/search-fe/group_search?pplSearchOrigin=GLHD&keywords=ubuntu+loco
<Banlam> yes you can
<Banlam> i'm logged in on two computers, celphone and tablet
<Kilos> lol now it tells me my password has been changed woo hoo
<Kilos> where do you point it to fb etc?
<Kilos> in accounts or profile
<charlvn> if i remember from long ago it was profile
<Kilos> yeah thats it
<Kilos> charlvn, is that http://ubuntu-za.org
<charlvn> Kilos: yup that's right
<Kilos> ah ty not the https
<charlvn> just checked but https doesn't seem to work on ubuntu-za.org
<charlvn> the port is open but it doesn't have a valid certificate and the site is just a holding page
<charlvn> brb
<sflr> certificate expired on the 15th last month. issued to soda.clug.org.za
<inetpro> I don't think we need https on the site
<Kilos> i gotta kill some tweeters
<Kilos> noah for one i think
<Kilos> and vodacom 
<Kilos> should we have it just for followers?
<inetpro> Kilos: it's your choice
<Kilos> friends i think is the option
<sflr> yeah, i dont think https needed
<inetpro> we don't really see what your followers of @ubuntuza are posting unless they are on our side as well
<sflr> with a twitter account, we could have a tweetroll on the site now :)
<inetpro> Kilos: in fact you don't really need to follow to many peeps
<Kilos> grrr its not my twitter
<inetpro> but it's a good way to get involved and to see what happens out there
<Kilos> its ours
<Kilos> you can have the password too
<inetpro> Kilos: the more you follow the more bandwidth it will consume for you
<Kilos> yeah but its for ubuntu followers not guys chatting about beating up a man and mucsic\\
<inetpro> so we will have to make plans for Kilos to have enough juice to get him through every month
<Kilos> music adds
<sflr> you don't need to follow many people. we would use it for announcements, etc
<Kilos> have been helped ty inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: cool, so far you're doing an excellent job
<Kilos> some dude inna cape was kind to me
<Kilos> looks like a young dude too, not a ballie
 * inetpro lol
<sflr> cant we move the events to ubuntu-za.org from loco.ubuntu.com? then we can share just one site
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa http://ubuntu-za.org || MMList: http://bit.ly/MCOujZ || PBin: http://paste.ubuntu.com || Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Next Meeting: Mon, 18 June @ 19:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/LYp5jY || Announcements: https://twitter.com/ubuntuza
<inetpro> ok, I just added a little more bloat just for now, while the twitter account is still new
<Kilos> hehe now i cant find where it said friends only
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> sflr: we should probably spend some time improving the site 
<sflr> who could add this to the site? http://drupal.org/project/twitter_profile_widget
<inetpro> sflr: I think superfly is the man, but he's quite busy
<sflr> ok. we should put some admin tasks in the Agenda to talk about, like website update. Announce the Twitter account,etc
<inetpro> sflr: I agree, can you do that please
<inetpro> I guess we could also get Maaz to link to the twitter account's RSS feed and let it post announcements in here
<Kilos> you not we
<Kilos> head thumpin
<Kilos> julle maak my oud
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries, we'll pull you through with this thing :-)
<Kilos> lmga
<inetpro> I doubt whether we'll have many announcements every day
<inetpro> anyways, /me has some more work todo
<Kilos> enjoy
<sflr> you mean to Maaz to tweet?
<Kilos> yeah sflr 
<inetpro> sflr: now there's an idea I hadn't thought of
<Kilos> just tell maaz so and so is <reply> link
<inetpro> not sure whether that is practical
<sflr> It should be restricted somehow, not everybody should be allowed to command Maazs to tweet. haha
<Kilos> he wont tweet
<inetpro> I thought the other way around
<sflr> It would save you bandwith Kilos  ;)
<Kilos> inetpro, whats the link to twitters ubuntu-za
<sflr> what do you mean other way around?
<Kilos>  old maaz does one command at a time im sure he wont tweet
<sflr> Kilos: what twitter link are you looking for?
<Kilos> the one you guys would use to get to ubuntu-za
<inetpro> The bot can monitor the RSS feed for ubuntuza at https://twitter.com/statuses/user_timeline/608002266.rss
<sflr> https://twitter.com/#!/ubuntuza
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> when a new items gets added it will post here
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> every tweet inetpro ?
<Kilos> guys will complain
<sflr> yes, i understand
<HawkiesZA> Only if the account is extremely active
<sflr> sounds good. it wont be channel spamming
<inetpro> Kilos: all depends on how many posts you put in there
<Kilos> at the moment its got vodacom and other stuff but i cant find where to make it only show friends or followers
<sflr> is it only tweet or includes mentions too?
<Kilos> oh only when i tweet
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> but it's just an idea
<Kilos> yo HawkiesZA 
<inetpro> and we certainly don't want to abuse the bot 
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: wb
<HawkiesZA> 'lo Kilos
<sflr> Kilos: i dont understand. I only see my timeline, tweets from people I follow
<HawkiesZA> fanks inetpro
<HawkiesZA> Been an interesting day
<sflr> hey HawkiesZA!
<inetpro> HawkiesZA: how so?
<HawkiesZA> sflr: Where? That guy owes me money!
<sflr> inetpro: i'm thinking that what we post on twitter first will be discussed and posted here?
<sflr> what guy? lol
<HawkiesZA> inetpro: Oh, just busy fixing what I didn't break
<Kilos> yay i killed trevor and vodacom
<HawkiesZA> That explains why my phone lost signal yesterday
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> they too busy promoting music
<Kilos> instead of making their signal better and more rteliable
<Kilos> reliable
<sflr> another thing I will add to agent the local irc server setup
<Kilos> good idea sflr 
<Kilos> gonna be a long meeting
<sflr> most of the items we can just propose and discuss/action it later
<Kilos> yeah good to just get the ball rolling on new things
<sflr> yes, to see who would be interested in getting involved
<Kilos> i think the main thing will be getting someone to sponsor a server. the setting up the guys will sort out
<sflr> yes, the setup will still take few weeks based on the doc https://www.freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> maybe Symmetria will help. thats his game
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> whats the question?
<Symmetria> oh, a freenode server
<Symmetria> the reason we never did that is because freenode wanted complete root access to the server and thats a major no no 
<Kilos> Symmetria, if we can get a server sponsored on those terms will you help set it up for us?
<Symmetria> kilos if you can get a server I dont mind helping set it up
<Symmetria> configuring ircds isnt hard :) 
<Kilos> ty Symmetria . will let you know
<Kilos> maybe you can give classes at the same time
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> heh its really not that hard
<Symmetria> 90% of an ircd config file is comments :)
<Kilos> sflr, you reading?
<Symmetria> basically though, the config file normally has Y lines, I lines, U lines, O lines and C/N lines that are really important 
<Symmetria> Y lines generally setup things like your text flood queues etc, though they can be set in your I lines as well
<Symmetria> U lines determine which servers can execute certain things
<Symmetria> O lines are your operator lines
<Symmetria> and C/N lines are your connect and network lines
<Symmetria> its different from ircd to ircd, but really, it aint hard
<Symmetria> oh, the I lines are the lines which set who you allow onto your server
<Kilos> lets hope we get one sponsored
<Symmetria> (I lines have also been replaced by auth blocks in some version)
<Symmetria> auth {
<Symmetria>         user = "*@::/0";
<Symmetria>         flags = need_ident;
<Symmetria>         class = "ipv6";
<Symmetria> };
<Symmetria> something like that 
<Symmetria> says let on any ipv6 user, so long as they are running ident
<sflr> i'm reading now :)
<sflr> Symmetria: when we get a server, would you assist to configure it? charlvn also volunteered to help out with the setup
<Symmetria> yeah I dont mind :)
<Symmetria> Ive been running ircds for more years than I can count :)
<Symmetria> lol one of these days I need to reboot my current irc server lol
<Symmetria> irc etc # uptime
<Symmetria>  5:32PM  up 1386 days,  7:51, 1 user, load averages: 0.01, 0.01, 0.00
 * Symmetria laughs
<sflr> hmm... your Zen server where you meditate and monologue :P
<sflr> that is awesome news though
<sflr> will a VM do it? or need physical?
<Symmetria> VM should be fine, ircd is typically very very light on resources
<Symmetria> ratbox   42294  0.0 15.9 165860 165284  ??  Ss   27May10 661:13.91 bin/ircd
<Symmetria> thats running with 400 users connected on a network with 40k users connected to the network
<sflr> ok. a local server shouldnt get much traffic. but will drop our lag times
<Symmetria> heh, with a gig of ram though and a box with a P2 cpu you could run a few thousand users
<Symmetria> heh, just be warned, irc server attract attacks
<Symmetria> there is nothing on the internet more likely to get ddos'ed than irc server
<Symmetria> :p
<sflr> yes, i thought so. any recommendations to mitigate that?
<sflr> ddos comes and goes, matter of time
<Symmetria> heh, we deroute the public v4 address internationally
<Symmetria> on irc.ac.za
<Symmetria> you can connect to irc.ac.za via v6 globally, and v4 locally, but v4 global it isnt even announced
<Symmetria> and has backup null routes all the way through the network just incase it ever does get announced
<Symmetria> :p
<sflr> that sounds like the right solution
<sflr> doesnt that conflicts with freenode terms, etc?
<Symmetria> dunno
<Symmetria> never run a server on freenode terms :)
<Symmetria> I didnt like their terms about access to the server and who controlled the actual server
<sflr> haha. ok, lets start with the obvious question :) do you think would be good to have a local freenode server?
<Symmetria> yeah, it would be good, *IF* you could find a host that has enough bandwidth and enough clue to weather the ddos
<Symmetria> basically, if the server keeps splitting, because of attacks etc, it doesnt help anything
<Symmetria> if the server stays linked and can weather the storms, then its useful
<Symmetria> now the question of if I think you can find a host that can weather that, thats another story :)
<Symmetria> in reality, you have 5 possible places that have the capacity to risk hosting something like this
<sflr> any suggestion for a place?
<Symmetria> a.) Telkom b.) Internet Solutions c.) MWEB d.) TENET and e.) MTN 
 * sflr all ears
<Symmetria> you stand less than no hope on a and e
<Symmetria> and very little hope with b 
<Symmetria> (b has suffered under 2 many irc related ddos attacks in the past)
<Symmetria> your most likely is convincing mweb its advantageous 
<sflr> ok, we can try mweb then. I wonder if they host irc servers already
<Symmetria> tenet wont host it, they already host irc.ac.za and even that is still run by me since I left, and as I said, the conditions around freenode servers when I was at tenet made it unattractive, I seriously doubt they will change that stance with me not there
<Symmetria> your best option is to contact someone like Jaco Muller at mweb 
<sflr> is it optinet mweb?
<Symmetria> yeah, optinet/mweb same thing :)
<Symmetria> if you convince mweb to agree, I will work with mweb if they want to setup proper protections 
<sflr> ok, thanks Symmetria! i must come up with some speech to sound convincing. hehe
<sflr> they do host game servers as i remember
<Symmetria> and I've done a LOT of work with mweb so they will know who I am ;p
<Symmetria> yes, they do, but thats for business reasons :)
<sflr> must I tell Jaco that Symmetria sent me? ;)
<Symmetria> the business case for irc is more difficult :P
<Symmetria> sflr no :) please dont do that :P 
<sflr> its for Ubuntu! 
<Symmetria> you can tell him that if they agree to it you have a team with experience who will help set it up and that includes Andrew Alston, but dont say I sent you, and dont say I endorse this thing :) I do neither, I am just willing to help if you get them convinced
<Symmetria> :p
<sflr> yes, that is correct.
<sflr> the convincing part also needs to include the free hosting :)
<sflr> so it will definetely not be a sales speech
<Symmetria> you'd have to convince them its in their interests and the interests of their clients :)
<sflr> but hey, we can give them free Cds!
<Symmetria> :P do you have any idea how many free cds you might be giving out if you offer mweb free ubuntu cds?
<Kilos> hehe
<Symmetria> I dont think you have that many cds to give :p
<Symmetria> or that many years to wait for them to burn :p
<sflr> haha, we can host iso at mweb. free download for mweb clients
<sflr> just kidding. I will sleep on it
<Symmetria> :P mweb clients already get free download from the official ubuntu mirror in .za
<Symmetria> :p
<sflr> is Jaco working at optinet cape town or in joburg?
<Symmetria> cape town
<sflr> awesome, will pay them a visit then
<Symmetria> and he's not just a techie, you may not find it all that easy to get in to see him :) 
<Symmetria> Jaco is *very* senior management 
<sflr> i hoped so. techies dont make decisions
<Symmetria> LOL techies make more decisions than you think :)
<sflr> business decisions
<Symmetria> heh, many more than you think :)
<sflr> dont want to bribe a techie to host it on a hidden VM
<Symmetria> I was CTO for TENET, I made most of their decisions :p 
<sflr> CTO is not techie in sense of workforce. its senior management
<Symmetria> :) just depends on the level of techie you are dealing with lol 
<Symmetria> hehe this is true I guess :)
<Symmetria> though peering managers are techies in teh sense of work force and they wield more power than you can imagine :)
<sflr> I will sleep on it and dream up the speech
<Kilos> sflr, be a diplomat
<Symmetria> ok supper time :p
<Kilos> Maaz, diplomat
<Maaz> A diplomat is a person who can tell others to go to hell in such a nice way that they look forward to the trip
<Kilos> ty Symmetria 
<sflr> thanks Symmetria . will keep you updated. hope you will be able to unleash your techie power on new irc server at mweb soon =)
<sflr> Kilos, hope you took notes. lol
<Kilos> hahaha thats your job
<Kilos> but get the server and andrew will help
<Kilos> just not when he is photgraphing lightning
<sflr> cool, will come up with the battle plan and lets see how it goes. failure is not an option
<Kilos> how are mweb gonna do something like this if there server is already too small
<Kilos> their
<sflr> need to go now. laterz
<Kilos> <sflr> mweb.co.za down. server ran out of space. hehe http://i49.tinypic.com/2vmamhf.jpg
<Kilos> <sflr> Running Microsoft. We should pay them a visit =)
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> you missed the fun today. we setup ubuntu-za on twitter
<Kilos> yo plustwo  why so quiet lately
<Kilos> you didnt answer sflr 
<sflr> hmmm.what was the question? im on mobile
<Kilos> how are mweb gonna do something like this if there server is already too small
<sflr> what do u mean too small?
<sflr> they have a datacenter. will ask them to get a server there
<Kilos> thats what you said they ran out of space
<sflr> oh. that was on their one server only
<sflr> where their website is running.
<sflr> if we get a server it will be a new one
<Kilos> ah , i still gotta learn how all this stuff works
<sflr> you know a lot already and always helpful :)
<Kilos> i thought a server was a few harddrives connected inna large box with the rest of a pc inside
<Kilos> wont bug you no more. it sucks using a mobile
<sflr> ok. will chat later!
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos whats up?
<Kilos> lol spent the day getting ubuntu-za working on twitter
<Kilos> but peeps are slow to follow
<magespawn> I will have a look
<magespawn> Who is running it? You?
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> Cool.
<Kilos> but i had lotsa help getting the thing going right
<Kilos> and working here on gwibber was another schlep
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... I'd say leave the conversational stuff for your personal account and stick to real ubuntu related announcements or retweets from interesting peeps on the official account
<inetpro> but that's just my opinion
<Kilos> i agree 
<Kilos> what official account?
<inetpro> let's take that example of the vodacom and the trevor dude, your ubuntuza followers would not even have realised that you followed them
<Kilos> i didnt know that, i thought you guys all saw it too
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> dunno how i became followers of them
<magespawn> Talk about having a split personality
<inetpro> Kilos: just be patient about followers following that account, they will come with time
<inetpro> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with what you posted, I would just say it's worth giving it some thought as to what it is that you want to achieve with the account
<Kilos> suggestions welcome
<inetpro> obviously there are many different aproaches to get to 100 or 1,000 or 1,000,000 followers and I don't have all the answers
<Kilos> personally i dunno what to do there when we have this channel here
<Kilos> basically maybe ubuntu followers only methinks
<inetpro> Kilos: twitter is very popular out there
<Kilos> if we 20 then we 20
<inetpro> something like 140 million active users 
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> lots of scope for us to spread the message :-)
<Kilos> most are kids and windows users though
<Kilos> and mobile users
<magespawn> I have few followers who would be interested.
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> don't underestimate the power of the RT
<magespawn> Indeed.
<Kilos> i see gwibber doesnt show that option here
<Kilos> just reply and menu
<Kilos> oh its in menu
 * Kilos hangs his head
<Kilos> could even run twitter from pidgin
<magespawn> No worries, learning a new system takes a little time.
<Kilos> magespawn, how are you plans going?
<Kilos> are you still doing tours through the park
<magespawn> Yes, the wireless ones have taken a bit of a back seat, I am busy working out the legalese to a commerce website
<Kilos> ah good luck
<inetpro> ahh... that conversation between Symmetria and sflr was rather interesting
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> hope we can get somewhere with that
<Kilos> heres hoping mweb bites
<Kilos> dunno how they gonna be convinced its too their advantage though
<inetpro> Kilos: good advertising if they deliver a good service 
<Kilos> from where inetpro 
<inetpro> they do maintain their own network and such on which this irc server will be runnind and if it's well managed and the server is well protected...
<inetpro> running*
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> can you just explain to me. andrew said a P2 cpu with 1g ram is good enough
<Kilos> isnt it then possible to run a server for freenode from a spare pc from someone with a good internet connection
<Kilos> why does it have to be hosted with the big guys
<inetpro> Kilos: heh you should know, Symmetria likes to  exaggerate
<magespawn> The speed of the internet could be an issue, and reliability of the machine.
<inetpro> and I say that with a huge lot of respect for the man
<Kilos> but lets say an old p4 with 2g ram should work shoudnt it
<Kilos> is the freenode bit just for here or for all of freenode
<inetpro> and magespawn is right
<inetpro> technically anybody can connect to any other freenode server out there
<inetpro> at least anyone of them that is publicly accessible 
<inetpro> but it just makes sense to connect to the closest server
<Kilos> i see his point about not wanting them to have total control of the server but if its on a home pc say then so what
<inetpro> Kilos: he didn't mention "a.) Telkom b.) Internet Solutions c.) MWEB d.) TENET and e.) MTN" for no reason
<Kilos> the maintenance man will still have ultimate say over what happens
<inetpro> Kilos: freenode's client servers should expect to sustain around 2-4Mbps of traffic, with much higher peaks
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> Total usage for client servers is usually around 320 gigabytes per month
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> thats not gonna be easy to get from mweb
<inetpro> freenode doesn't even consider home cable/DSL connections
<Kilos> oh thats bits/sec
<Kilos> ah they want like direct optics?
<inetpro> ah, and I must apologise to Symmetria 
<inetpro> Freenode's minimum requirenment is Pentium4 with 1GB RAM
<inetpro> so he didn't even just make that up
<Kilos> you looking at requirements
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> was too tiny for me to read
<Kilos> rsync let me down
<inetpro> I'm looking at http://freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml
<Kilos> wb sflr 
<sflr> hey guys
<charlvn> hi guys
<magespawn> Thats a fair amount of data just for chat.
<sflr> I solved my Flash problem from yesterday: rewrite the app in php. lulz
<magespawn> Hi sflr, charlvn
<magespawn> Hah
<charlvn> hi magespawn 
<sflr> ahoy charlvn, magespawn
<charlvn> re the ircd issue, isn't it possible to restrict the access to south african IP ranges?
<charlvn> on ircnet this is quite a common thing to do
<charlvn> for example if i connect directly i can only connect to a ircnet server in .nl while if i connect from my server i have to connect to an ircnet server in germany
<sflr> if you have access to earlier logs Symmetria was explaining how is done properly
<charlvn> this might not be a common thing to do on freenode though but maybe they will make an exemption considering the special circumstances (first server in africa)
<sflr> ipv4 only in SA, ipv6 overseas
<charlvn> sflr: ok lemme browse up a bit, i probably missed it
<sflr> it was all regarding getting a server setup at mweb
<magespawn> Kilos maybe things like this for the twitter account http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<sflr> "first server in Africa" thanks charlvn! that i include in my email to mweb. haha
<sflr> app showdown, wow! didnt know about it. are we doing anything? :)
<charlvn> ok i get the gist of it
<charlvn> yeah sounds like mweb is the best option
<charlvn> they are also behind the open routing thing
<charlvn> open peering i mean
<inetpro> charlvn: you read very quickly :-)
<charlvn> sflr: no i mean the first freenode server lol
<Kilos> ya he has 2 eyes
<Kilos> young ones
<charlvn> the only at the moment, maybe there were others previously
<Kilos> i think the guys spoke about us having one years ago with Symmetria  too i think hey inetpro ?
<inetpro> magespawn: nice one
<sflr> yes, lol. i also meant freenode server :) but we also need to promote Ubuntu with it...
<charlvn> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml <- there is literally only one server outside the usa and europe and that is in australia
<charlvn> inetpro: no i just mastered the art of skim/scan reading
<charlvn> a good skill to have for online :)
<sflr> charlvn, hope you dont see dead ppl too :P haha
<charlvn> heh
<magespawn> ty inetpro got it from google+ Ubuntu
<sflr> how is the Ubuntu use in sub-saharan africa? any stats?
<inetpro> G+ is really very very cool for staying up to date with news
<Kilos> magespawn, whatsin that link. opera cant get in?
<Kilos> or taking forever anyway
<magespawn> Welcome to the Ubuntu App Showdown, an exciting contest to create an app from scratch for Ubuntu in three weeks, and delivered in the Ubuntu Software Centre.
<sflr> The best apps will win some awesome prizes from System76 and Qt including a System76 Gazelle Professional laptop and Nokia N9 phone for the gold prize, a System76 Lemur Ultra laptop and Nokia N9 phone for the silver prize and a Nokia N9 phone for the bronze prize.
<sflr> priiizeeee :)
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> write guys write
<inetpro> Kilos: you may want to follow https://twitter.com/#!/Ubuntu_OS
<magespawn> Copy, paste.
<Kilos> no man write the prize winning app
<Kilos> ideas on how to tell gwibber to follow them will be appreciated
<Kilos> or must i go to twitter with a browser to do that inetpro ?
<Kilos> like is there a /j command or something
<inetpro> hmm... I don't really use gwibber
<Banlam> summary: 	- Follow a user
<Banlam> + Provide ability to Follow a user 
<Banlam> "To follow a person, just type "follow <Nick>", without the @, as if you would send a new tweet."
<Kilos> ty Banlam 
<Banlam> np, all hail google
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> without them " " things too hey
<Banlam> i would imagine so
<Banlam> and without the < >
<Banlam> follow Ubuntu_OS
<Kilos> ty did that but gwibber doesnt give you the option to see who you are following
<Kilos> so heres hoping
<Banlam> :P
<Banlam> surely there are better progams than gwibber?
<Banlam> it sounds kinda uselss
<inetpro> Banlam: it really is useless
<Banlam> :P
<Banlam> are you using it just for twitter Kilos?
<Kilos> maia uses it and got me using it a few years back. it can do adentica and fb and some others as well
<Kilos> yip just twitter ubuntu-za
<Banlam> what's adentica?
<inetpro> to be honest, I actually have it running in the background on my home Ubuntu system but I rather use the web interface
<Kilos> left my sharpeys out
<Kilos> oh my forgot the spelling
<Kilos> identica or something
<Banlam> what's identica?
<inetpro> ubuntu needs something that can compare with choqok
<Banlam> a canadian twitter it would seem
<inetpro> if I can find some time over the weekend I might wipe this Ubuntu and install Kubuntu again
<inetpro> long overdue
<Kilos> hehe you still on unity?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> well done. that was a long while
<Kilos> dig twitter identica friendfeed  buzz flicker
<Banlam> kilos according to twitter you are following ubuntu_os
<Kilos> lots like pidgin
<Kilos> ya ty Banlam it worked
<Kilos> yay not ya
<Banlam> :)
<Banlam> and you now have 8 followers
<Kilos> Banlam, are you following yet?
<Kilos> yay
<Banlam> i just started
<Kilos> ty
<Banlam> i'm starting to reach the point where i need to make lists :/
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> but i'm too lazy
<Banlam> and have real work to do
<Kilos> eish Banlam you follow and say nothing
<Kilos> sflr, you still on the fone
<Banlam> kilos, what do you mean?
<Kilos> i see niks from you there
<inetpro> Banlam: you from PE?
<Banlam> I am living in PE, but not from here
 * Banlam = gareth cawood
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> cool
<Banlam> yeah, nic eenough :)
<Banlam> don't know of any other ubuntuers in the area though
<Kilos> would be nice if i could make gwibber bloep
<inetpro> Banlam: that's why I like the idea of having this twitter account
<Banlam> yeah?
<inetpro> so many ubuntu locals out there that we still don't even know about
<Kilos> wasnt there someone in pe asking for cds the other day
<Kilos> in the lists
 * Banlam is not actually on the lists :/
<Kilos> wish maia would come visit 
 * Banlam isn't the most active ubuntu user
<inetpro> Kilos: have you even announced the account on the mailing list yet?
<Kilos> no inetpro  was hoping you would
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> too far to scroll back to that link you gave me
<Kilos> hands frozen
<Kilos> one thing about gwibber is it isnt as data hungry as using a browser
<inetpro> Kilos: that's good to know
<magespawn> How hungry is pidgin?
<Kilos> pidgin mxit uses nearly nothing but msn and aim run the data
<Kilos> mxit uses under 200kB the whole day
<Symmetria> heh any text communication uses virtually nothing
<magespawn> So the pidgin isn't hungry then,depending on the networks.
<Kilos> going online to twitter today for the setting up was around 40mB
<Symmetria> I think our efnet server averages around 20k/second :P
<Kilos> yeah pidgin is great
<Symmetria> and thats with like 400 users online on it
<Kilos> freenode eats 200kB per hour
<Kilos> methinks pidgin mxit only counts the text in and out not all the refreshing freenode does
<Symmetria> irc is actually a pretty efficient protocol 
<Symmetria> for example, a leaf server will not see traffic for channels/people that arent connected to it or though it
<Symmetria> so if you have 5 servers, all through a hub in a star topology, the hub will see it all, but if you have a channel of 10 people, 5 on server 1 and 5 on server 2, servers 3 4 and 5 will see nothing of that channel until someone joins it on one of them
<magespawn> That seems a better setup than the star setup
<magespawn> So thw traffic only goes to the servers that are active
<magespawn> Miss read that at first
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, I posted a message on the ML
<Kilos> ty inetpro just got the mail
<Kilos> you left you out
<magespawn> Hah
<inetpro> Kilos: heh I am part of we
 * Kilos wonders where maia is
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<Kilos> maybe the monkey will be here monday night as well
<Kilos> nuvolari, yoohoo
<inetpro> sflr: BTW, where are all those ideas that you wanted on the agenda?
<sflr> sorry guys a bit slow tonight. kids are high on hot chocolate and there is school tomorrow.
<inetpro> sflr: np, I understand everything
<inetpro> but it's time for them to go sleep now
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> sflr, ages?
<sflr> I wanted to add to agenda: twitter channel announcement (including people who will be able to post), and website updates ideas (ubuntu-za.org)
<sflr> inetpro, they supposed to be sleeping an hour ago already
<sflr> Kilos, 3 & 9
<Kilos> oh my goodness. you must be about ians age
<Kilos> or goosies on the outside
<inetpro> sflr: shall we put those under Ubuntu Experience?
<magespawn> Wow they are up late.
<superfly> sflr: we have an almost 3 year old - fun times
<inetpro> or rather let's make a standing point called Administrativia
<sflr> magespawn, they are high on hot chocolate. :( haha
<superfly> magespawn: btw, our sales lady is very please with me ;-)
<superfly> *pleased
<magespawn> Thats cool.
<sflr> inetpro> yes, administrativiakus
<Kilos> yay superfly what you sold
<superfly> Kilos: Ice, to an Eskimo
<sflr> superfly, yeah from there is all downhill. haha
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<magespawn> Hah
<Kilos> maaz define administrativiakus
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> how is the new camera? took any lightning photos? lol
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<sflr> maaz> error 500
<sflr> i meant some administrative agenda item, where we can add more items if need be.
<Maaz> sflr: *blink*
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> lol
<Kilos> i love maaz
<Kilos> wait till he tells you "You not the boss of me"
<superfly> Wow! Humble Indie Bundle V has hit $5 million!
<superfly> Just under 3 hours left to pay what you want for a bunch of games that run on Linux
<inetpro> sflr: I added the point with you as owner
<sflr> cool. guess I have to be here then :P
<inetpro> sflr: for sure :-)
<inetpro> and superfly as well
<inetpro> since he's the chief webmaster
<superfly> inetpro: I'll do what I can
<sflr> i only play xbox :) Battlefield3 lately
<superfly> sflr: apparently Psyconauts and Bastion are excellent... Braid is really good (I have it already)
<sflr> that's great. superfly, was thinking to add tweetroll to the site, now that we twitter account
<Banlam> finished bastion the other day
<Banlam> really fun game
<sflr> I must check them out
<superfly> sflr: 2.75 hours left, don't waste your time!
<zeref> hurrrmmmm
<sflr> is it GMT? lol
<Kilos> superfly, you the clever editor. help sflr  sort a plea to mweb
<inetpro> I just restructured the agenda a bit so we don't waste time jumping around
<sflr> which plea? for the server? yeah, if anyone has some input would be great. we can make a generic sponsorship plea letter to raise funds for ubuntuza activities
<Kilos> didnt you read the fly sold ice to an eskimo
<superfly> a plea to mweb? for what server? Kilos, are you getting your lines crossed again?
<Banlam> becomes difficult, when there's no ubuntu bank account, nad people are paying into random accounts
<Kilos> irc server
<Banlam> accountability becomes an issue
<Kilos> freenode sorry
<sflr> to get a server superfly, freenode
<superfly> pfff, mweb would sooner smoke their socks
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Could we set a bank account?
<sflr> Banlam, good point. we only take goods then.
<magespawn> Section 21 company stuff
<sflr> you need some trust or entity to open? 
<magespawn> Yes
<magespawn> Section 21 is a not for profit company
<sflr> if we want to organize some big event we need some funds
<Banlam> then you need a constitution
<Banlam> need accounts audited
<sflr> ok. what about tax?
<Banlam> major effort
<magespawn> Yes it is but could be worth it
<sflr> superfly, why do you think mweb wouldnt sponsor us with a server?
<magespawn> You pay much reduced tax.
<Banlam> you need some committed people, who're gonna be around for at least 5 years to make sure it gets going
<sflr> we can look at other loco teams world wide. I'm sure there is someone who can give advice
<magespawn> It would pay mweb in advertising alone I think.
<sflr> constitution can be tricky to put together
<magespawn> Sure we could find an example on the net.
<sflr> 5 year commitment? sounds like marriage. however we would need a structure
<sflr> then people can still come and go, as long as the roles are defined
<Kilos> easiest to just trust someone to look after the  money and shoot him if its short
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> that is true :)
<sflr> thanks Kilos. haha
<Banlam> just need to find someone to trust
<Banlam> sflr, it's often difficult to find people to fill those roles
<Banlam> it's easy to setup a structure
<Kilos> the fly for one
<Kilos> goosie for another
<Kilos> they past the skelm age
<Banlam> what if the goose eats the fly?
<Kilos> Banlam, you in pe hey?
<magespawn> Have elected posts.
<Banlam> this is correct
<sflr> the question is how many people see this viable to do? we need goals, visions, short/long term plans etc
<Kilos> vincent bullet and vijay something are there too and vijay is getting cds from maia
<magespawn> I will see what I can find out.
<Banlam> oh, cool
<Banlam> getting CDs isn't really an issue
<Banlam> if CDs are needed, i'm probably going to make it to stellies next month some time
<Kilos> no man just to let you know you arent alone there
<Banlam> :)
<Banlam> thanks
<charlvn> oh my goodness, i just saw a belgian video!
<charlvn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnGXcCPJr9E
<charlvn> my reaction: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/185/168/misc-jackie-chan-l.png
<Kilos> searched through over 1000 mails to get that
<sflr> UTAH loco team constitutions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtahTeam/Constitution
<Banlam> haha, to find the PE people?
<Banlam> we had a SULUG constitution
<Banlam> was very simple though
<Banlam> don't think it'd pass a NPO setup
<Kilos> ya i member some things and pe was one of them
<Kilos> just had to find it
<Banlam> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> now you gotta join the lists
<sflr> what's SULUG Banlam?
<Banlam> stellenbosch university linux users group
<Banlam> lol, just signed up to ubuntu za, emails go straight to Gmail's spam folder
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yeah i had to tell it they not spam a coupla times
<Kilos> i think if they see linux commands they start shaking
<Banlam> haha
<sflr> thanks Banlam
<Banlam> a couple times we considered joing the universities society's council. would have given us some benefits, but would have required a lot of work
<Banlam> and commitment was a problem
<Banlam> we have a much smaller active user base
<Banlam> trying to a committee was a challenge itself
<Banlam> * ..to fill a...
<magespawn> I would like to find out how to do it anyway, so I will do some research and we can look from there.
<Banlam> ewwww: http://www.npo.org.za/
<bakuman> And now there is not even a secretary, because he decided he had enough and packed his bags and left us
<Banlam> hahaha
<Banlam> you know it wasn't by choice
<Banlam> well, not my first choice
<sflr> hahaha. lol
<bakuman> haha
<Banlam> bakuman, dalk moes ek die jaar net afgevat, n BA gedoen en sommer in stellies geblyu
<sflr> i think NPO site is not the correct one
<sflr> looks, smells, tastes dodgy
<Banlam> i think it does have useful info on it
<Banlam> even if it's not the official government website
<Banlam> )(" %*	
<Banlam> &!		'	
<Banlam> (!		+
<Banlam> 	
<Banlam> ,'				-+	
<Banlam> o.O
 * Banlam curses PDFs
<Kilos> oh my
<Banlam> my bad
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> spam spam spam
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<bakuman> lol
<inetpro> eish!
<Banlam> basically, you fill in a form, write up a constitution and have a committee of at least 5 members
<Kilos> hee hee heeeeee
<sflr> very cool art. comes in colors?
<bakuman> so gaan een van julle vir ons n app code? http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<Banlam> then you wait 8-12months
<inetpro> you guys talk lots this evening?!
<Banlam> and register with SARS for tax emption
<bakuman> its because of the Bannn Lammmm
 * inetpro lol at Banlam "what if the goose eats the fly?"
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> you mean need to wait for a year? whats the benefit of registering? just for SARS?
<Banlam> no, that's just part of the process
<Banlam> the year is for the application to be processed
<sflr> i see. ok. have you done this before Banlam?
<sflr> bakuman, do you have any ideas for AppShowdown?
<Banlam> not specifically, i'm just looking around here, but my mom has formed and helepd run an NPO for the past 15years
<Kilos> i told you, use a private account and maybe even make it so 2 peeps must sign
<Banlam> kilos, yeah that will be the least hassle
<Banlam> just need to find the two people who live close to each other, and are willing
<sflr> ok, thats good news
<bakuman> nope sflr, nothing i have time for at least
<magespawn> And ppl you can trust
<sflr> trust with what magespawn? 
<sflr> the money part?
<magespawn> Yup
<sflr> whoever wants to make money off ubuntuza community will burn in hell (Judas 11:44) #truestory
<Banlam> :P
<sflr> it is reality though
<sflr> members who join must sign ubuntu code of conduct
<sflr> must be in the constitution
<magespawn> Most ppl who would steal money do not believe or care
<sflr> I know magespawn, we can raise money for events then.
<sflr> But we might also get a big sponsorship from a company for a year
<sflr> then they will also keep us accountable on where the money was spent etc
<Kilos> where is judas
<Kilos> is that afrikaans
<Banlam> it's unlikely that a company will give sponsorship unless we're registered as an NPO or some organisation
<sflr> judas priest?
<Banlam> too many people scamming these days
<sflr> yes Banlam, we are getting the NPO or some legal entity
<Banlam> then we also need to find a kindly soul or make sure we'er getting enough money to pay for auditers
<sflr> this is late night philosophy, but if we see a need to do it, then we should
<magespawn> Or sponership for auditors
<Banlam> yup
<sflr> Banlam, doesnt the state has auditors? we promote free software. 
<Banlam> sflr, if they do, I doubt they'll let us use them for free
<Kilos> arent the rules for a cc cheaper anmd less involved
<sflr> we must recruit then professionals from different disciplines into the community. then they can help us. I mean it in a good way.
<Banlam> you can no longer form CCs
<Kilos> whew
<sflr> CC is history
<Banlam> unfortunately :/
<Banlam> but CC won't give us the NPO status
<Banlam> which is what you want
<Banlam> to be tax exempt, and get donations from big companies
<Banlam> but yes, recruiting is essential
<magespawn> Yup with npo fund raising number etc.
<sflr> NPO it is then?
<sflr> should we raise issue on monday meeting? to go legal? lets see what other people think
<Kilos> ask in the lists if there is an auditor in our community
<magespawn> Yes lets add it to the agenda.
<sflr> Maaz> who is auditor in our community?
<Maaz> sflr: Not a clue, sorry
<Banlam> it will be a long process which cna be beneficial long term, lots to discuss, but you may as well get the ball rolling
<Banlam> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<sflr> I agree Banlam, it will take months and lots of discussions. As long as we have a clear goal and vision of why we doing it, we will make it
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep tight and warm
<sflr> Maaz> please recruit an auditor
<Maaz> sflr: Sorry...
<Kilos> haha
<sflr> I am also out for the day. Cheers
<inetpro> good night all
<magespawn> Bye Kilos sflr
<magespawn> Night all
<inetpro> Maaz: seen highvoltage
<Maaz> inetpro: highvoltage was last seen 21 days, 3 hours, 7 minutes and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-05-24 10:52:51 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2012-05-29 17:48:26 PDT
<inetpro> I hope that highvoltage and tumbleweed will be able to attend our meeting on Monday
<inetpro> will be nice to get feedback from the UDS event
<inetpro> marcog: any more ideas for the Agenda from your side?
<inetpro> Maaz: seen drubin
<Maaz> inetpro: drubin was last seen 20 days, 22 hours, 13 minutes and 25 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-05-24 15:49:27 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-06-02 17:55:07 PDT
<inetpro> drubin: you are way to quiet these days
<charlvn> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-15
<HawkiesZA> Mornin ya'll
<superfly> o/
<Squirm[A]> hello
<Kilos> morning superfly and all others
<sflr> morning all
<Kilos> yo sflr 
<Kilos> beet you
<Kilos> beat as well
<superfly> hi Kilos, sflr
<Kilos> aw SmilyBorg really sucks outa power hey?
<sflr> who did you beat Kilos?
<sflr> morning superfly
<Kilos> came on less than 1 min before you sflr 
<SmilyBorg> Kilos: yup. Woke up to the sound of my UPS at 2am. surviving on Red bull now
<Kilos> eish
<sflr> haha Kilos, you win
<SmilyBorg> phoned the electricity department at 5:30. still no power by 7:30 when I left home
<sflr> which city SmilyBorg?
<SmilyBorg> luckily our geyser is fairly well insulated so there was still hot water when we woke up
<SmilyBorg> Durban
<Kilos> aw i didnt know durbs has the same probs as us
<SmilyBorg> hehe, the whole country has power issues from time to time. thats life in ZA
<Kilos> normally its us maplotters that get pushed to the backseat
<Kilos> but good to know you in durbs, will start nagging the durbanites for an ubuntu hour soon
<sflr> wish Eskom website had a section to check for power outages
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> getting Durban to do anything is not easy. I tried to resurrect the local LUG last year but we are back to no meetings and a quiet mailing list again. At least we have a mailing list though. 
<sflr> Durban news: No blackouts despite cold: http://www.iol.co.za/dailynews/news/no-blackouts-despite-cold-1.1318962#.T9rgbbQtjyM
<superfly> SmilyBorg: which mailing list is that?
<Kilos> sflr, its quite amazing. a while back i went to the top of the local govt peeps because of power on offs and 5 mins at a rtime etc and got mails as they passed it down the line.
<SmilyBorg> though I'm looking to stir things up a bit in the next few months by opening my apartment to small groups once a month for training, hacking, learning, tinkering stuff
<Kilos> and near the end one mailed showed a pc printout of all the power offs in the area for a month
<SmilyBorg> http://dbnlug.co.za/  http://groups.google.com/group/dbnlug/
<sflr> thats a great initiative SmilyBorg!
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, have you joined our list?
<SmilyBorg> I think our power issues at the moment are hardware failure. that seems to be the usual thing
<SmilyBorg> which list?
<sflr> Kilos: new twitter user to follow: https://twitter.com/#!/DurbanLinux
<SmilyBorg> I'm on so many
<Kilos> ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> the most important one of course
<SmilyBorg> sflr: thanks. I'm kinda big on community. Been an isolated geek all my life and the world opened up to me once I went to my first LUG meeting back in 1999ish. So I'm big on trying to get like minded people together to teach and learn from. Sharing knowledge is good. And knowing that there are other like minded people around is a great way to not feel like some sort of freak
<SmilyBorg> Kilos: will double check that
<SmilyBorg> might be on it already
<SmilyBorg> yup, on the list
<superfly> SmilyBorg: what's your day job, if I may ask?
<Kilos> oh you were still in the lurking stage maybe
<SmilyBorg> just lurk most of the time though
<Kilos> hehe
<SmilyBorg> I'm a linux sysadmin/network admin/annoying bitch who tells techies that they are lazy and or stupid
<superfly> SmilyBorg: ah, OK
<Kilos> we have woken up a sleeping giant
<SmilyBorg> It's kind of a strange position that my co-workers respect my wide knowledge of stuff(well wider than most of them), but they don't like it when I get annoyed that they don't do things properly
<Kilos> lol human nature
<SmilyBorg> at least I've calmed down over the years. I worked with a bunch of them about 5 years back, and back then I would throw things at techies who asked stupid questions
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> patience is a virtue
<SmilyBorg> and I would tell techies to leave and never come back. One for example was working on an ISP helpdesk. I asked him for his PCs IP since someone was torrenting in the office. he asked how he should find that, so i told him to leave
<SmilyBorg> not that I have the power to fire anyone, but someone who does not know how to find the IP of a windows box should not be working on an ISP helpdesk
 * Kilos hides
<SmilyBorg> anyway, I like to think I've mellowed a bit in my "old age", and various changes in my life in the past year or 2 helped too
<sflr> lol @ SmilyBorg.
<sflr> www.whatismyipaddress.com comes handy sometimes :P
<Kilos> SmilyBorg, old age?
<sflr> do you work for an ISP SmilyBorg ?
<SmilyBorg> 31, thats ancient in internet time ;-)
<SmilyBorg> ya, small one
<Kilos> oh my, the young ones, darling they're the young ones
<SmilyBorg> sites like that only help if you have live IPs, not so much help behind NAT
<sflr> we were talking here last few days about getting a local irc server. Symmetria suggested to go and approach mweb. What do you think of a local ZA freenode irc server?
<SmilyBorg> sounds like a good idea
<sflr> please come to Monday's meeting http://bit.ly/LYp5jY there is lots to discuss.
<SmilyBorg> I wonder if it might makes sense to talk to the wug.za.net guys about IRC though. They run a server locally that is used by a few WUGS and it might just make sense to pool resources and expand it into the freenode network
<SmilyBorg> I'll try to make it. just been really busy lately sorting out moving into a new place.
<Kilos> good idea
<SmilyBorg> putting it on my callendar now
<sflr> ok, it is just one hour, but there are some serious items there.
<sflr> time is precious, we shouldnt be longer than 1 hour. if things run longer we can set up other meetings afterwards.
<SmilyBorg> oki. will do my best to make it
<sflr> I hate when at work people run out of time and keep you in meeting
<sflr> thanks SmilyBorg 
<SmilyBorg> power and telkom permitting ;-)
<sflr> haha, yeah
<sflr> SmilyBorg: Do you guys do website hosting or only ISP?
<SmilyBorg> there is some site hosting, on a windows server in the UK though. glad I dont have to touch that too much. mainly adsl and wireless internet access and VOIP services
<sflr> cool. thanks
<SmilyBorg> very small ISP ;-)
<SmilyBorg> been beating my co-workers over the head this morning for double NATing a wireless client
<sflr> as long as there are customers and making profit, size doesnt matter :)
<SmilyBorg> I so wish I could just switch everything to IPv6 now
<SmilyBorg> true. the bills get paid and that's the main thing
<sflr> haha, something to talk about later over a beer
<Kilos> bbl, just gotta go check fences
<sflr> ok Kilos, be safe!
<Kilos> ty sflr will do
<Kilos> the big man is on my side
<SmilyBorg> enjoy
<Kilos> inetpro, is gonna be shocked when he reads logs this morning
<sflr> SmilyBorg last night we talked about setting up an NPO to create a legal entity for this community, so we could get sponsorhips for events and spreading the good news
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> cool
<SmilyBorg> being an NPO can really open doors
<inetpro> hmm... who woke me up so early? Kilos, that you?
<inetpro> good morning gents
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<SmilyBorg> hi inetpro
<inetpro> we still don't have ladys in here, do we?
<Kilos> hi inetpro you got lotsa reading
<sflr> hi inetpro . did the alarm go off? hehe
<Kilos> later
<SmilyBorg> yes you do
<inetpro> hi SmilyBorg, nice to see some durbanites in here
<SmilyBorg> have ladies in there I mean
<SmilyBorg> thanks
<SmilyBorg> well, one at least I mean
<sflr> ladies?
<SmilyBorg> me
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: eh
<sflr> thought Maaz is a sex bomb!
<inetpro> hmm...
<SmilyBorg> what's wrong inetpro?
 * inetpro has some fleas to kill
<sflr> SmilyBorg: these are the requirements for freenode server hosting https://www.freenode.net/hosting_ircd.shtml
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: whether man or woman doesn't really matter, you're welcome regardless
<SmilyBorg> oh, on the subject of NPOs, one group I'm involved with was able to get free use of the "multi purpose" room at the local library because they are an NPO. Non NPOs have to pay like R60-80 an hour or something/
<sflr> where is fleas? dog?
<inetpro> sflr: fleas in the office, can't focus me attention in here
<SmilyBorg> Thanks inetpro. That's the way it should be. :-)
<sflr> SmilyBorg: tell us more about your NPO knowledge? :)
<sflr> at the office? oh no. gonna be a long day
<SmilyBorg> I don't know much, just the little bit that I heard from the guy who runs the group
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: so I guess I shall stick to just good morning everyone then :-)
 * inetpro wbb
<SmilyBorg> hehe, well "good morning people" works too
<SmilyBorg> ;-)
<SmilyBorg> wow, fairly basic requirements for an IRC server. guess bandwidth is the real killer though
<Symmetria> lol
<Symmetria> bandwidth is never a killer
<Symmetria> until you get attacked
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> ya
<Symmetria> bandwidth on irc servers is next to nothing 
 * Symmetria just asked his gardener to play with his pup so he could actually work :P
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<Symmetria> god puppy was being a nightmare, trying to work and she's getting all cross that Im not playing with her, so she jumps on my lap and tries to bite my hands while Im typing
<Symmetria> (and she weighs 30 kilograms)
<SmilyBorg> aww
<Symmetria> not to mention I have no socks to wear cause she stole them all! arghhhh
<Symmetria> hehe
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<Symmetria> she's cute just really full of energy
<SmilyBorg> one of my dad's neighbors used to have a cat who would come into our house and steal socks out of our cupboards
<SmilyBorg> strangest thing
<Symmetria> lol, we used a radar gun to see how fast my dog could run on the beach 
<Symmetria> she managed to hit 50 kilometers an hour :p
<SmilyBorg> wow
<Symmetria> and she never stops running
<Symmetria> lol, will show you a photo in a second, its uploading :P lol, good photo to, shows what my new toy can really do :)
<sflr> hey Symmetria!
<sflr> lol @ the cat stealing socks! haha
<Symmetria> http://valhalla.clue.be/~vort/doggie6.jpg
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> took that yesterday with the 7D 
<SmilyBorg> aww. cute puppy
<Symmetria> hehe the quality of that photo is just sick
<SmilyBorg> yeah
<Kilos> Maaz, google twitter commands
<Maaz> Kilos: "Twitter Help Center | Twitter SMS Commands" http://support.twitter.com/articles/14020-twitter-sms-commands :: "List of Twitter Commands [splitbrain.org]" http://www.splitbrain.org/blog/2008-01/22-list_of_twitter_commands :: "Twitter Syntax · Microformats Wiki" http://microformats.org/wiki/twitter-syntax :: "Top 7 Twitter Commands Everyone Should Know" http://cantondog.com/128/top-7-twitter-commands-everyone-should-know/ :: "36 Thin
<Kilos> sjoe inetpro die mense kan gesels ne
<inetpro> Kilos: eh, ja looks like we're in for some fun today
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: you sure sound like one of a kind 
<Kilos> great
<inetpro> I like that attitude
<Kilos> definitely
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<SmilyBorg> thanks
<Kilos> and maybe maia too
<Kilos> we do have chicks here
<Kilos> mrs_fly, good morning
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> confluency, 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> the world doesnt have enough geekchicks
<SmilyBorg> hehe, we exist, just many lurk in the shadows because too many buys make to much of a big deal about it
<SmilyBorg> guys
<SmilyBorg> that or people assume we don't know our stuff
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: true
<Kilos> is that why you lurked so long here?
<Kilos> this is the happiest friendliest irc channel around
<SmilyBorg> I don't  think my girlfriend went to more than 2 or 3 Lug meetings last year because of some of the highly abrasive and misogynistic  personalities, though she is still a very dedicated list admin
<SmilyBorg> most of the time I lurk because I'm busy with other stuff
<Symmetria> in general you wont find me anywhere near any lug meetings
<Symmetria> I got sick of the religion at those meetings 
<SmilyBorg> why not Symmetria?
<SmilyBorg> oh
<SmilyBorg> I guess it depends on the group
<Symmetria> SmilyBorg because everything out there has a purpose, if it didnt, it wouldnt exist, and instead of people taking about the virtues of X, they spent their time slagging on other things
 * SmilyBorg nods
<Banlam> religion? as in people being religious towards ubuntu? or actual religion?
<Symmetria> like it or not, windows has a place, just as linux has a place, just as qnx has a place, just as BSD has a place, its not a productive use of time to sit slagging on microsoft :)
<Banlam> right
<Symmetria> banlam as in "bow down and worship the linux kernel and all that is ubuntu, and everything else is of the devil and should burn in the fires of hell"
<Symmetria> :p
<Banlam> i agree with you there
<Kilos> hehe
<SmilyBorg> ya. I have my dig at the M$ stuff now and then, but it all has its place and to me its all about having the choices available to us. everyone is free to choose
<Symmetria> my biggest complaint is that linux users scream that opensource gives them choice, but they dont want choice, they want world domination :p
<Symmetria> lol
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> good point
<Symmetria> its like the ANC, ZOMG WE WANT DEMOCRACY! "Oh shit, we're losing some votes, quick, lets rig it" :p
<SmilyBorg> lol
<SmilyBorg> hehe, thats annother story. one of our LUG members became a DA councelor after being in linux/IT for 10 years or more
<Symmetria> heh, I use a combination of pretty much everything
<Symmetria> windows, linux, osx, qnx, bsd
<Symmetria> aint used solaris in a fair while but know my way around that as well 
<SmilyBorg> at the end of the day, the only thing I tend to get somewhat religeous about these days is open standards. as long as things interoperate, then I dont care what someone else uses, just don't expect me to fix it
<Symmetria> was actually really suprised to see QNX finally being used by for something productive
<Symmetria> SmilyBorg heh, Im pretty particular about open standards and implementations in the network gear I use
<Symmetria> I point blank refuse to use network protocols that are proprietary 
<SmilyBorg> oh? pleas tell me you don't mean for blackberry ;-)
<Symmetria> (eigrp for example)
<SmilyBorg> ^
<SmilyBorg> with you there
<Symmetria> then again, the network vendors cant seem to agree on anything yet
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<Symmetria> for the better part of 8 or 9 months, 100GE interfaces from one vendor wouldnt talk to another
<SmilyBorg> eek
<Symmetria> because IETF couldnt agree on the 100GE standard
<SmilyBorg> hehe, typical
<Symmetria> heh, ZR networking optics STILL arent standardized 
<Symmetria> (ZR being 80 kilometer single wavelength optics)
<SmilyBorg> gonna get fun with the competition between TRILL and SPB
<SmilyBorg> and the various forms of BGP origin validation stuff that is flying around
<Symmetria> heh, occasionally though, someone proposes an open standard that is so bizarre and dangerous that some of us stand up and scream
<Symmetria> SmilyBorg *RPKI NEEDS TO DIE*
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<Symmetria> I am probably the most vocal opponent of RPKI on the continent right now
<SmilyBorg> havnt delved into it yet. just herd about it the other day on the packetpushers.net podcast
<Symmetria> I had a huge go at afrinic for going down that path in gambia 3 weeks ago
<Symmetria> heh rpki is dangerous, more dangerous than I can even begin to explain 
<SmilyBorg> how so? because of the centralized root authority or something else?
<Symmetria> centralized root authority for one thing, and the risk of government interfearance 
 * SmilyBorg nods
<Symmetria> there is already enough bullshit going on out there with governments trying to take control
<SmilyBorg> true
<Symmetria> the DHS accidently revoked 80k domains a few months ago 
<Symmetria> verisign revoked a domain that was not even registered by a US company or a US citizen, under a US court order
<SmilyBorg> "accidentally"
<Symmetria> heh, the 80k thing was a royal screwup
<Symmetria> the second one was very deliberate
<Banlam> pirate bay or something?
<SmilyBorg> ya, thats ridiculous. the internet should not be under any form of government control in my opinion
<Symmetria> banlam heh, an online gambling site
<Symmetria> they said gambling was illegal in the particular state that granted the court order
<Banlam> oh, an american one?
<Symmetria> so they revoked the domain 
<Banlam> lol
<Symmetria> no, it was a canadian one :p
<Symmetria> load of b.s if you ask me :)
<Banlam> wow
<Banlam> is nothing sacred
<Banlam> what's your feeling on the new top level domains? I think it's a waste of time personally
<Symmetria> lo, its pure vanity
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> yeah
<Banlam> yeah, it just seems like it's going to complicate matters
<Banlam> unnecessarily
<SmilyBorg> gonna confuse people
<Symmetria> :P I still want co.ke though
<Banlam> is ke currently a tld?
<Banlam> kenya?
<Symmetria> then I can sell columbian.co.ke to some drug dealer for millions
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> yeah
<Banlam> lol
<Symmetria> I once tried very hard to get someone to make me piz.za :P
<SmilyBorg> we've spent the last 20 years teaching people to go to companyname.com. now they are gonna be screwed being told to go to docs.google or itunes.apple or something
<Symmetria> do you have any idea how much hut.piz.za would be worth?
<Banlam> a helluva lot
<SmilyBorg> hehe
<SmilyBorg> yum
<Banlam> do kenya also do the xyz.co.za
<Banlam> or just xyz.ke
<Banlam> .ke *
<Symmetria> or.ke etc 
<Symmetria> they have a second level there 
<Banlam> so same setup as SA
<Symmetria> yeah
<Symmetria> and most other countries 
<Banlam> i like the setup
<Symmetria> brb, I need a smoke :)
<Banlam> but it does prevent you playing wiht names
<Kerbero> more people with control
<Banlam> like i would get gare.th
<Banlam> if they weren't so damn expensive
<inetpro> Yikes! You guys sure are having fun in here today.
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch
<Maaz> inetpro: A bowl of miso soup and noodles
<Kerbero> that's a good thing
<inetpro> yuck
<Kilos> oh my
 * Kilos needs to make my scroll back remember more that 1400 lines i think
<Symmetria> holy shit
<Symmetria> I just saw the price of an underwater housing
<Symmetria> for my camera
<sflr> kenya is co.ke
<sflr> nigeria com.ng
<sflr> how much is the housing Symmetria ?
<sflr> Banlam: you can try to register via local isp
<Symmetria> sflr about 15 grand !
<Banlam> sflr, what do you mean? the price is still damn expensive, and they don't allow xyz.th domains, only a xyz.co.th
<Banlam> Symmetria, when i start work and get myself a new camera, I'm gonna try make myself a case for my 350D :)
<Banlam> I say "how hard can it be"
<Symmetria> *CHOKE*
<Symmetria> look at this:
<Symmetria> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nauticam-NA-7D-housing-Canon-camera/dp/B006UD93EA/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1339750701&sr=8-19
<Banlam> does it come with the camera :P
<sflr> I wonder if anybody bought it. there are no reviews. haha
<Banlam> if they've made the product, someones bought it
<Banlam> companies don't spend thousands-millions of dollars on product development if there's no market, generally in any case
<sflr> was just kidding. lol
<Banlam> damn sarcasm tags :P
<sflr> Banlam I see what you mean with the th domain being expensive :/
<Banlam> yeah, for the time being i'm quite happy with my R80pa .com
<sflr> what about Gar.et/h?
<Banlam> wtf is et? estonia or something?
<sflr> ethiopia :)
<Banlam> lulz
<Banlam> what do they gofor?
<sflr> top level not allowed I think, you can only use .com.et, etc
<Banlam> ai
<sflr> banl.am would work. Armenia
<Banlam> :P
<Kilos> Banlam, did you give me the follow command for twitter?
<Banlam> i did
<Kilos> is unfollow also one
<sflr> https://www.amnic.net/
<Banlam> try it :)
<Banlam> "Gwibber doess alllow follow/unfollow from the profile view, since about 3.1.6 or so."
<Banlam> what happens if you try to view the person's profile?
<sflr> isnt there a better twitter client alternative?
 * Banlam uses the browser or phone's client
<Kilos> i see no profile choice anywhere
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lemme try setup gtwitter and see whats there
 * inetpro uses choqok with an update interval of 30 minutes
<inetpro> the web interface unfortunately talks to much the whole time
<Kilos> is choqok inna repos inetpro ?
<sflr> just checked now gwibber. designed by developers. it is far from a true twitter user experience.
<Kilos> yeah gwibber is basic once you have setup online methinks
<inetpro> unfortunately, at least last time I tried, choqok didn't work so nicely in the normal Ubuntu interface
<inetpro> Kilos: but yes choqok is in the repos
<sflr> 5 linux twitter clients: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-linux-twitter-clients/
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: your power restored yet?
<SmilyBorg> dunno. I'm at work and the power issue was at home
<SmilyBorg> hopefully telkom will call soon about my new ADSL line install soon, will go check on it then
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> sjoe spanne k stuff to install
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: BTW, what desktop are you using, just for interest sake
<Kilos> betycha not kde
<SmilyBorg> um..lets see. using gnome 3 on my work and home desktops, and the gnome-no-frills-compatibility-crippled-version on my laptop since AMD/ATI stopped supporting my video chip
<SmilyBorg> actualy been contemplating trying kde again
<Kilos> the pro and the fly are kde fans
<SmilyBorg> gnome 3 is nice, but I miss the flexibility of gnome 2
<SmilyBorg> and the addons are just not doing it for me
<Kilos> you dont like unity?
<SmilyBorg> I didn't like it when it first came out. I should probably give the latest version a go
<SmilyBorg> it was way laggy on my old work pc though
<inetpro> I think Unity has come a very long way and is starting to look promising
<Kilos> there were some complaints in the lists about that but they sorted them
<SmilyBorg> it seems to have some nice ideas
<inetpro> but KDE is IMHO the most underestimated giant 
<inetpro> a default install is perhaps not the most inviting and that is where unity is winning the race for the everyday user
<Kilos> sflr, is happy with it
<SmilyBorg> ya. I used to use KDE for many years. I loved the integration between the mail and chat client, and so much of the 4.x rework did some cool stuff. I think the big change hurt them though, much like the change to gnome 3 has hurt gnome
<Kilos> i mean unity sorry
<inetpro> SmilyBorg: very true
<Kilos> eish now poqok setting up
 * Kilos hates setting stuff up
<Kilos> oh choqok sorry
<sflr> i'm running ubuntu desktop 12.04 using unity 3d. happy so far
<SmilyBorg> I'll probably give unity another look once my home PC is setup again. being in the middle of a move, it's currently unplugged
<SmilyBorg> and has no desk to sit on
<SmilyBorg> if telkom actualy arrive today, then maybe I can get it setup again this weekend
<Kilos> yeah then you can be at mondays meet
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<Kilos> hehe i love stirring
<SmilyBorg> guess I could allways try to participate from my phone or tablet if push came to shove
<Kilos> some of the guys do
<Kilos> oh you are a guy here hey
<Kilos> guy=person here
<SmilyBorg> hehe, ya, the non gendered version of guy
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> anyone else using choqok?
<Kilos> text so tiny i have to use reading glasses
<SmilyBorg> pidgin here
<Kilos> oh pidgin twitter?
<SmilyBorg> no. I use tweetdeck for twitter these days. I think pidgin can do twitter though. or at least it used to be able to
<Kilos> i have used pidgin twitter but then all the peeps came off the bottom of the screen
 * SmilyBorg nods
<Kilos> hehe
<SmilyBorg> hehe, twittering-mode for emacs. why am I not surprised?
<SmilyBorg> just did a search for twitter in synaptic
<SmilyBorg> other than IRC/IM I tend to use web apps and chrome pluggins for most stuff these days
<SmilyBorg> saves me having to sync stuff between PCs
<Kilos> yeah 
<SmilyBorg> also plugged fairly securely into the google/android ecosystem too
<Kilos> i try not use browser as much as possible
<Kilos> pidgin xchat and mail mainly
<sflr> i follow the same practice SmilyBorg. living in the cloud :) nowadays many apps were ported to Chrome which makes things convenient to use
<SmilyBorg> ya, especialy now that chrome syncs everything between systems :-)
<sflr> are you using the Chrome Tweetdeck SmilyBorg ?
<SmilyBorg> yup
<sflr> Thanks to the cloud, my switch from Windows to Ubuntu was a breeze
<SmilyBorg> :-)
<SmilyBorg> I dont think "the cloud" as it exists today was around when I switched
<SmilyBorg> well when I switched to Linux
<SmilyBorg> started playing with Linux back in 1996 and it has been my primary OS at home and work since 2001
<SmilyBorg> only use Windows for games
<HawkiesZA> With Humble Bundles, not even that much
<sflr> The corporate environment handed me Windows to work with. But now it is different. Thanks to dropbox, Google drive, etc
<sflr> what games do you play?
<HawkiesZA> Me?
<SmilyBorg> the humble bundles are nice, tried some of them a while back
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<sflr> I was Linux user at varsity
<SmilyBorg> mainly RPGs these days. Skyrim, Mass Effect, Dragon Age
<SmilyBorg> a bit of portal here and there
<HawkiesZA> I'll play almost anything. I've found indie games to be way more enjoyable than AAA titles because the indies are always trying something new.
<HawkiesZA> Still have to finish Witcher 2 though
<SmilyBorg> minecraft
<HawkiesZA> Bought the collectors ed and haven't finished it
 * HawkiesZA hangs head in shame
<HawkiesZA> Howdy Kilos
<SmilyBorg> been meaning to take a look at witcher. a friend had it and it looked good
<SmilyBorg> dont feel bad HawkiesZA, I still havnt finished most of the games I've started in the last year or 2, other than portal 
<HawkiesZA> It's really good. Sexy graphics, great story, excellent characters
<HawkiesZA> Too many games nowadays have poor characters that mean nothing to the player
<SmilyBorg> still part way through skyrim, dragon age 2, mass effect 3, Deus Ex: Human revolution, Alien vs Predator and Duke Nukem forever
<SmilyBorg> portal 1 I finished in 1 evening and portal 2 in 2 evenings for the single player bit
<HawkiesZA> SmilyBorg: I was so disappointed with DA2 and still haven't played further than the first mission in Deus Ex
<HawkiesZA> Hahahaha, yeah, I was about the same with Portal 2. Just. Could. Not. Stop. Playing.
<SmilyBorg> I quite liked DA2, though it became repetitive. ya, havnt got very far on Deus Ex either. think I'm on the first mission
<SmilyBorg> hehe, ya, me either. 
<SmilyBorg> girlfriend gave it(portal 2) to me for my birthday last year and she watched me play through most of it. 
<SmilyBorg> havnt been able to convince her to get it so we can play co-op though
<SmilyBorg> she doesnt like games where things try to kill her
<SmilyBorg> she liked minecraft though once I turned off the monsters
<Kilos> hehe
<HawkiesZA> What is Minecraft without the green wang monster?
<SmilyBorg> lol
<SmilyBorg> a sandbox
<HawkiesZA> No excitement
<SmilyBorg> we like to build things
<SmilyBorg> and not have them blown up
<HawkiesZA> Explosions are fun!
<SmilyBorg> its hard enough to keep chickens out of one's underground base
<HawkiesZA> haha, true
<SmilyBorg> true, but they are more fun when you want something to blow up rather than the intricate device you just spent 2 hours working on
<Kilos> Squirm[A], you still going lad?
<Kilos> yo Superhuman meeting monday night hey
<Symmetria> dammit!
<Symmetria> my puppy went and buried 13 of my socks
<Squirm[A]> Kilos: where to?
<SmilyBorg> lol
<Squirm[A]> Symmetria: lol
<Banlam> that's a lot of socks
<Symmetria> lol, every time I turn my back she's running outta the door with another one
<Symmetria> she figured out how to open my cupboard and she knows there are fun things in there to run off with
<Symmetria> not as bad as when I was packing my suitcase for another trip and turned around for 5 minutes and found half the contents of my suitcase on the way out the door
<Kilos> lol @ Squirm  maintaining
<Kilos> surviving, winning
<Squirm> haha
<Squirm> still very well :)
<Squirm> yourself?
<Kilos> good ty
<Squirm> life's good so far
<Squirm> good work, good people and for once, good boss
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> do you tweet Squirm ?
<Squirm> I have an account. but I don't really use it.
<Squirm> meh, even facebook is boring
<Kilos> ah cause we got ubuntu-za there now
<Squirm> cool
<inetpro> Symmetria: now here's one for you
<inetpro> A Skype call in Ethiopia will now get you 15 years in prison http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/14/ethiopia-skype-illegal/
<sflr> facebook is boring Squirm  :)
<sflr> inetpro - article says that VOIP is a security risk. It just confirms that telephone conversations are being monitored. lulz
<Kilos> hmm all the tummy's full now almost asleep
<Squirm> speaking of which
<Squirm> I need to go and fetch my biltong
<Kilos> ooo
<inetpro> would be so nice if we could have irc clients connect to twitter to keep communication in a single application
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> all this graphic bloat is so unnecessary
<Kilos> mind you with so many workspaces and popup windows to show messages we survive quite well
<inetpro> and boticelli seems to have that two way integration into twitter over a bot specific twitter account http://code.google.com/p/boticelli/
<Kilos> actually dunno if i want twitter mixed up in my xchat
<Kilos> this is where guys talk about important things
<Kilos> sometimes.....hehe
<Kilos> oh inetpro how do i get text bigger in choqok
<Kilos> before you start working
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> im cheeky hey?
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please\
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<inetpro> Kilos: sadly that is one thing that is just not perfect yet about choqok
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> there are settings for changing the appearance though
<Kilos> yeah but i just need to be able to read it without changes glasses tween the screen and keyboard everytime
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to increase text size in choqok
<Maaz> Kilos: "PortableLinuxApps • View topic - Choqok and Blogilo" http://portablelinuxapps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=58 :: "ncb000gt/choqok-bitly · GitHub" https://github.com/ncb000gt/choqok-bitly :: "Choqok User Survey Available - Softpedia" http://news.softpedia.com/news/Choqok-User-Survey-Available-255322.shtml :: "Salix OS • View topic - Choqok crashes when authenticating Twitter ..." http://www.salixos.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=328
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried changing font size?
<Kilos> Maaz, thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure
<Kilos> on my pcs appearance yes i have it to 16 already
<inetpro> now what happened with SmilyBorg?
<Kilos> donwent home i suppose to see if telkom arrived
<Kilos> and see if power back on
<Kilos> yo zergi 
<Kilos> wheres the l
<inetpro> I like her idea of TweetDeck in the browser
<Kilos> someone else also uses that
<inetpro> I just don't really like the look and feel of it so much but will give it a test when I'm at home
<Kilos> sflr, methinks
<Kilos> nee man choqok is good enough
<zergi> lol Kilos
<Kilos> hahaha
<zerlgi> fixed
<Kilos> i always get it mixed up anyway
<sflr> in Chrome app
<Kilos> see it as zergli
<sflr> Tweetdeck new shiny HTML5 app
<zerlgi> i use hotot in browser
<zerlgi> (chromium extension)
<Kilos> inetpro, do one of maaz's links tell you how to increase text size
<inetpro> what I really like about choqok is that it shows the unread items very clearly
<inetpro> until you close the window
<Kilos> lol if you can read them ya
<Kilos> ian is using kubuntu11.10 hey
<Kilos> he is still happy with kde
<inetpro> Kilos: my default text size on choqok is very readable 
<Kilos> 1mm?
<inetpro> but I would like it slightly bigger
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried changing font size?
<Kilos> oh maybe your eyes are a bit younger
<Kilos> font size in choqok?
<inetpro> Kilos: Settings | Configure | Appearance
<Kilos> the ones in appearance do nothing to choqok
<inetpro> then use custom appearance
<Kilos> custom colours?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nothing about fonts
<inetpro> nothing about Post Fonts?
<inetpro> sounds like you have a very old version
<inetpro> I have version 1.2
<Kilos> its the one in maverick
<Kilos> will upgrade choqok work
<Kilos> or must i get the ppa
<inetpro> your maverick is getting old now
<Kilos> ya man but to install 11.04 is gonna use too much data
<Kilos> i have 11.04 on my 6g drive
<Kilos> but also coupla 100 m short on updates
<inetpro> Kilos: you're becoming famous again
<sflr> what about 12.04? :) will post a CD
<inetpro> your tweet is even listed at http://choqok.gnufolks.org/
<Kilos> what now inetpro ?
<Kilos> sflr, pc cant handle unity
<Kilos> methinks graphics card too tiny
<Kilos> haha
<sflr> sjoe. what spec PC?
<inetpro> Adilson dos Santos Dantas has a Experimental Packages PPA with choqok 1.3
<Kilos> its a P4 1.7g clocked to 2g
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~adilson/+archive/experimental
<Kilos> but graphics card is only 32m memory
<Kilos> one of the first P4's methinks
<Kilos> still uses sda ram
<Kilos> sdr
<sflr> isnt there Ubuntu monochrome you can try? :)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> the pc works lekker man. can watch videos and everything
<Kilos> even dvds copied onto drive from boets pc
<Kilos> software sources list. can i do that from cli guys?
<Kilos> or must i go fiddle in update manager
<zerlgi> sudo add-apt-repository
<Kilos> ty zerlgi 
<zerlgi> specifically
<zerlgi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:adilson/experimental 
<zerlgi> and... sudo apt-get update for it to show up in known software 
<Kilos> thanks alot
<zerlgi> I just use hotot in chrome. I haven't found a desktop twitter client that I like. (hotot is also available as an app)
<zerlgi> alias ai = sudo apt-get install
<zerlgi> ... 
<zerlgi> ai hotot
<zerlgi> alias au = sudo apt-get update
<zerlgi> alias ac = apt-cache search
<zerlgi> ... makes it a little faster for the fingers()
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> do you tweet psydroid 
<Kilos> first thought only twits tweet but now see there are some serious dudes there
<psydroid> Kilos, I have an account but I didn't use it for the same reason as yours
<Kilos> lol do like me and only got to ubuntu-za
<psydroid> and so far my twitter career hasn't taken off yet
<psydroid> yeah, that's what I've been doing all along
<Kilos> not here man on twitter
<psydroid> haha
<psydroid> I know
<Kilos> oh you been lurking and looking on the sly hey
<Kilos> i been so busy i have missed some of you methinks
<psydroid> ok, I am following now
<Kilos> good lad. bbnn
<psydroid> I might as well add a few more channels at the same time
<psydroid> wb Kilos
<Kilos> ty psydroid 
<zerlgi> cheers peeps
<KilosQ> w00t
<KilosQ> cheers zerlgi
<Kilos> hi drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: hey! how's things?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Kilos> you havent joined ubuntu-za on twitter yet
<Kilos> or dont you tweet
<Kilos> inetpro, when you finished working and settled at home ping me
<Kilos> hey charl 
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> wheres the vn
<charl> i might as well just log in as charl
<Kilos> yeah, dont forget the meeting monday night hey
<charl> yeah i was in training the whole day today, will also be on monday
<charl> i will try t join in the evening
<charl> *to
<Kilos> please do its gonna be a good one
<Kilos> lotsa ideas coming in
<charl> sounds good
<Kilos> brb
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> evening magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> you shoulda been here this morning. channel was alive
<magespawn> Mmm, had to work unfortunately
<superfly> hey magespawn
<Kilos> hi superfly i need to pick your brains again please
<superfly> Kilos: what's up?
<Kilos> i have installed choqok and the text remains tiny no matter what. so install quassel to see what happens and exactly the same
<Kilos> is it a binding or hook or some integration witrh ubuntu thats upset
<Kilos> in the apps i make fonts bigger but it doesnt recognise the change
<superfly> Kilos: hrm
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<superfly> hey magespawn
<superfly> Kilos: I know *why* but I don't really know *how*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> because im trying kde stuff on gnome?
<superfly> Kilos: in essence, yes
<Kilos> ty superfly will try get kubuntu alternates to upgrade with
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hoi :D
<Kilos> hmm the geekchick must still have no power
<charl> Kilos: how do you mean? he/she/it is in #glug.za
<Kilos> she
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> we must bored her this morning
<charl> lol
<charl> you sure it's not an "it", the username is "bots@elegua.za.net"
<Kilos> no too cheeky
<Kilos> and too clever to be a preprogrammed bot
<charl> the owner of elegua.za.net is a Jean-Pierre Viljoen
<Kilos> are we talking about the same person?
<Kilos> smilyborg
<Kilos> i go see glug
<charl> no idea, don't know the guy
<Kilos> ha ha ha that geekchick is a bot
<Kilos> thats glugs bot
<charl> oh so there is more than one? :)
<charl> yeah i also thought so actually, that's why i was somewhat confused
<Kilos> hehehe no man smilyborg i was refering too
<charl> ah
<Kilos> werent you here this morning?
<charl> nope i was in training the whole day
<charl> i'll check the irc logs
<Kilos> ya lots
<Kilos> yo AndChat|68096 
<AndChat|68096> Kilos guess who?
<Kilos> magespawn, 
<AndChat|68096> Yup
<Kilos> bad connection you have there
<magespawn> Was not paying attention.
<Kilos> not a prob. will check if you got the same number everytime
<magespawn> Should do, I think that is the second choice in the list of nicks in the program settings.
<Kilos> ah the dont let you add what you want
<magespawn> They do, but I only changed the first one.
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> Did anyine bring up the idea of making a non profit orginisation again?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> yes the chick and sf??
<magespawn> And?
<Kilos> she will talk to her mom i think
<Kilos> somewhere someone has more experience
<magespawn> Indeed. I will spend sometime tomorrow to see what I can find out.
<Kilos> think she said her mom was involved or something
<Kilos> she seems clued up,
<Kilos> spose sysadmins gotta know what they are talking about
<magespawn> I think the benefits will be good for the community, a permanent structure.
<magespawn> Perhaps we could set up official training too.
<Kilos> no one has time magespawn 
<Kilos> thats why the LPI classes battled so
<magespawn> If there is a non profit they can pay salaries
<Kilos> dont forget someone still has to find the money to pay those salaries
<Kilos> and apart from being forgetful i would rather learn from peeeps like the guys here than go to classes
<Kilos> in classes they got a schedule and havent time to help those battling to click on
<Kilos> also we are all too far apart for something like that
<Kilos> hey magespawn you havent followed ubuntu-za on twitter yet
<magespawn> No not yet. Not classes just for us, but anyone, and people would pay for those classes.
<Kilos> then you need someone like mark shuttleworth to sponsor you. premises and all cost big bucks
<Kilos> hi never
<Kilos> never when?
<Kilos> hmm kubuntu user
<magespawn> Would have to see what would work. 
<Kilos> he gave up so quick
<Kilos> NeVeR, wb
<NeVeR> lol thx.. I dont own this nick :|
<Kilos> your first time here
<Kilos> and using kubuntu
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<smile> bye! :)
<Kilos> bye smile sleep tight
<Kilos> dont forget the meet monday night
<smile> Kilos: bye :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> sorry superfly do you think that installing kde-desktop might fix my choqok and quassel
<superfly> Kilos: I don't think so
<Kilos> ok ty
<KilosQ> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<Kilos> yoohoo i get 2 mugs of coffee
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> heh Kilos and charl, you really made me roflol with that geekchick discussion
<Kilos> hahaha ya i took a while to catch on
<inetpro> I guess charl is still reading those logs
<Kilos> anyway inetpro i installed quassel to see if font size would work and it is exactly the same as choqok
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for KilosQ and Kilos!
<Kilos> so asked the fly if there was some integration/bindings/hooks missing
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<KilosQ> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome KilosQ
<NeVeR_> I was here last week :>
<NeVeR_> trying a new IRC client
<inetpro> Kilos: can you increase the size on quassel with Ctrl++ ?
<Kilos> he agreed i think its because of kde app on ubuntu
<NeVeR_> using Quassel
<Kilos> sec i see
<KilosQ> ==
<KilosQ> ==
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> stays tiny
<inetpro> Ctrl+Shift++
<magespawn> NeVer_ a client only or are you connected to a core?
<KilosQ> yoohoo
<KilosQ> slimseun
<magespawn> Cool kilos
<inetpro> sadly I don't think that will work on choqok
<KilosQ> maybe that will work in choqok too
<NeVeR_> Ctrl + works for me
<NeVeR_> client only
<KilosQ> aw
<KilosQ> i try choqok
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> does quassel not go through freenode?
<Kilos> i had to use ctrl+shift++ NeVeR_ 
<superfly> Kilos: what do you mean?
<magespawn> It does but you can have a core installed on a server, then connect to that with the client.
<magespawn> The core stays connected to the channel.
<Kilos> sec superfly i gotta go look what i said
<NeVeR_> ooooh. so u only connect once with a core then can connect to the code with as many clients as you want?
<superfly> NeVeR_: indeed
<Kilos> oh sorry superfly i didnt finish what i was trying to tell him then he came up with ctrl++
<NeVeR_> whats the point of that though??
<magespawn> So you never miss anything
<NeVeR_> lol
<NeVeR_> in some channels it would be bad
<magespawn> The core would normally be on a hosted server or some such.
<magespawn> Too much chatter.
<superfly> NeVeR_: I can connect from my phone too :-)
<NeVeR_> lol cool
<NeVeR_> I used to connect from my phone yeaaaaaaaaaarrrs ago
<NeVeR_> havent really used IRC for the past few years though
<NeVeR_> just started last week
<NeVeR_> cos I hate my job :P
<Kilos> NeVeR_, are you new here?
<Kilos> or an old ubuntu-za guy
<Kilos> ty inetpro now just to get choqok fonts bigger then im good for anything
<inetpro> Kilos: eh, I'm struggling to get choqok running
<Kilos> hahaha why?
<inetpro> on unity
<inetpro> it starts but then goes missing 
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> goes missing from the panel
<inetpro> so I can't launch the app to change anything
<Kilos> reconfigure the thing
<Kilos> or reinstall it
<NeVeR_> Im new here, was here for the first time about 2 weeks ago
<NeVeR_> wanted to know if it was worth doing any certification
<NeVeR_> got told its a waste of time
<Kilos> well welcome to ubuntu-za NeVeR_  who told you that and did you ask him why?
<Kilos> there must be a reason
<NeVeR_> Can't remember who.. was someone in here.. they said experience is all that matters, and you won't get paid more based on having a certificate or not..
<NeVeR_> I wanted to do RHCE and ubuntu certified engineer exams
<Kilos> eish
<NeVeR_> but if I won't earn more then its wasting my time :P
<Kilos> qualifications are never a waste of time
<Kilos> were you on the same pc?
<NeVeR_> yea but I wanted to do them to earn more money now.. I dont intend to work for anyone in a few years so wanted something to do something that will help me earn more now so that I can save more and start my company sooner :P
<Kilos> as in can you scroll back and look it up
<NeVeR_> I was using the web based client
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> NeVeR_: certs help you attain a certain level of skill, but unless you practice those skills the certs will be useless
<Kilos> someone place a link here last night about what diffs qualifications make to salary
<superfly> experience trumps certificates any day
<Kilos> but dont know if i can scroll back far enough
<NeVeR_> lol
<NeVeR_> I been a system administrator for 5 years
<Kilos> yes superfly but without any certificates its hard to get in the front door
<NeVeR_> using mainly CentOS and gentoo.. started using ubuntu about 6 months ago
<magespawn> Certificates back up your skill claims
<magespawn> Lpi is based on centOS
<NeVeR_> ubuntu is the business :) debian ftw
<Kilos> NeVeR_, if you want to self study i can give you some links
<NeVeR_> its fine I dont want to study... hehe
<NeVeR_> I just wanted to do the exams, but if it won't help me earn more then I dont want to waste money
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> is it that expensive to write exams
<NeVeR_> I'm trying to save R200k so that I can take 2 years off work
<NeVeR_> to start a company
<Kilos> http://www.lpi.org/blog/global-knowledge-2012-it-skills-and-salary-report
<magespawn> Somewhat Kilos. What do you want to do NeVeR_ ?
<NeVeR_> I want to start as many companies as possible.. starting a TShirt printing company at the moment with my gf, starting a web dev / hosting company with another guy.. I can't really do web dev while I'm working because its conflict of interest, so I want to save as much money as quickly as possible
<NeVeR_> I thought a quick way to earn more was to do RHCE
<magespawn> Spend less, lol
<NeVeR_> because a friend of mine got offered 4x his salary with another company as soon as he finished his RHCE
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Use as little as possible of your own money when starting a business.
<NeVeR_> I dont spend allot.. mine and my gfs combined living / social costs are R10k a month... everything after that we save
<NeVeR_> Yes I don't want to use my money for the company :P I want to use my money to live off for a few years. if I can get 2 years without working for anyone, I'm pretty sure I'll get at least one company to work
<magespawn> A lot is relative, thats more than my wife and I earn combined
<NeVeR_> R10k is more than ur combined income? how? we have a tiny 1 bedroom place and the rent is R4k a month O_o
<magespawn> I live in Hluhluwe, so rent is cheaper, but we make domsome how.
<NeVeR_> my gf doesn't currently work... if our tshirt company takes off then I might be able to leave work soon soon
<NeVeR_> what work do u do magespawn?
<magespawn> Well I am always on the look out for new businesses, so if you want advice or just to chat you can fine me here.
<magespawn> I work as a field guide, but I also have a Internet cafe and pc shop.
<NeVeR_> nice :) all I really want is my own company(ies)
<NeVeR_> I dont work to work for anyone
<NeVeR_> so sick of it
<NeVeR_> My previous manager never ever told me what to do, then he became CIO, now he and my current manager always tell me what to do
<NeVeR_> just over it :P
<superfly> NeVeR_: working for others has the advantage of no worries of where your salary is coming from, and you don't work yourself into the ground
<superfly> being your own boss means always worrying about where the next bit of cash is coming from, and working yourself to death just to earn a few rands (especially in web dev)
 * superfly has done it, and doesn't want to go back there if he can help it
<magespawn> Mm, even when employed you can lose your salary, false sense of security. You take the path most suited to you, the world needs all types.
<NeVeR_> I dont mind working myself to death.. .I currently do that anyway. I work almost 300 hours a month as it is
<NeVeR_> I'm sick of corporate bs and poor management. I'd be happy to work for the company I currently worked for if I could work from home all the time and if they would never phone me
<Kilos> ouch dead isnt lekker, no girlfriends there
<magespawn> Lol
<NeVeR_> lol
<Kilos> inetpro, you winning?
 * superfly has a wife and family... they don't take lightly to a husband and father they never see
 * Kilos agrees
<NeVeR_> but if I work for myself, I'll always be at home, so my gf will be happy
<Kilos> NeVeR_, where are you?
<NeVeR_> she doesn't mind if I work allot at home, its when I'm at work and dont talk to her that she gets upset
<NeVeR_> JHB
<NeVeR_> Randburg
<Kilos> ah lotsa work there
<NeVeR_> yea where are you?
<Kilos> pta
<NeVeR_> lots of work there too?
<NeVeR_> or not really?
<Kilos> i dont work
<NeVeR_> howcome?
<Kilos> work on sisters nerves only
<NeVeR_> lol
<Kilos> and the guys here
<NeVeR_> why dont u work?
<Kilos> i kinda crashed
<magespawn> Kilos is the Oom of the group
<NeVeR_> crashed? O_o u retired?
<magespawn> Does enough here, me thinks.
<Kilos> no disabled kinda because of head injury
<Kilos> argued with a windmill
<magespawn> Reformed geek
<Kilos> haha
<NeVeR_> :|
<NeVeR_> sorry to hear :(
<Kilos> its fine now since i found ubuntu and ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> now i dont need brains, there are plenty here
<inetpro> Kilos: eh
<inetpro> sorry, had closed quassel
<Kilos> inetpro, whats happening
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> tried lotsa stuffs
<Kilos> did you google?
<superfly> NeVeR_: just because you're at home doesn't mean you'll be available... that's a common fallacy
<Kilos> google is your friend
<inetpro> choqok now working in my Unity interface but the icon in teh system tray is still missinhg
<Kilos> sjoe
<NeVeR_> :P Yes I know, but if I give her an hour each day, and maybe a few extra on a sunday, she'll be happy
<superfly> inetpro: it's because Unity doesn't support the SysTray standard
<superfly> NeVeR_: if you work from home she'll think you're always available
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-and-enable-more-icons-to-be-in-the-system-tray
<inetpro> superfly: I tried that ^^ but it still aint werking
<Kilos> is quassel always a cli starter
<magespawn> Indeed superfly, indeed. My work follows me home more than I want, getting called at 07:30 on Sunday for ex.
<Kilos> dont see it in internet goodies
<NeVeR_> she knows I work hard.. we've been living together for a year and a half. I work from home 2x a week so she knows how hard I work.
<inetpro> superfly: any other ideas?
<magespawn> Not as far as i know.
<superfly> inetpro: not the foggiest
<superfly> NeVeR_: doesn't matter, my wife and I have been married for almost 5 years, she still thought I was always available when I did some freelance work between jobs at the end of last year
<Kilos> hey psydroid whats your nick in twitter
<Kilos> you follow but dont say anything so i can see who you are
<NeVeR_> my gf is very busy too though.. she's an artist, so she's constantly paiting/drawing/writing poems/etc... she's going to have a crap load of work to do once the shirt printing company takes off... its allot of work
<Kilos> haha then you can bug her NeVeR_ 
<NeVeR_> :P indeed.. she's already saying I'm going to be in her spacethe whole time
<Kilos> lol
<NeVeR_> http://unroll.me/ <--- anyone tried this?
<NeVeR_> looks interesting
<Kilos> Banlam, why so quiet?
<Kilos> oh my all of a sardine quassel is in internet goodies
<KilosQ_> yay
<Banlam> kilos, i was being quiet?
<Kilos> ah lurking
<Banlam> well i mean i'm always on
<Banlam> whether i'm paying attention or not is another question
<Banlam> but flashing windows tend to change that
<Kilos> ah
<Banlam> :)
<Kilos> you dont get sounds
<Banlam> noo
<Kilos> lol i love the bloep when someone talks to me
<Banlam> my system alert sounds are pretty much muted
<inetpro> Kilos: moet jy nie slaap nie?
<inetpro> looks like you found a new life?
<Kilos> lol no man im sukkeling with quassel
<Kilos> trying to find alerts and nick list shows empty
<inetpro> Kilos: probeer konversation
<Kilos> is dit n ander im ding
<inetpro> hmm... dalk nie
<inetpro> te veel dependancies
<inetpro> quassel is lekker lig
<Kilos> quassel het baie gehad maar ek dink ek wen stadig. net als het ander name
<Kilos> lol dit was vir n rukkie als in japanese
 * inetpro installing konversation
<inetpro> amasing that it even depends on mysql
<Kilos> you giving up on quassel
<inetpro> Kilos: nee, ek eksperimenteer maar net
<Kilos> oh same here
<inetpro> wil eintlik ontslae raak van unity
<Kilos> quassel and xchat look lots alike
<inetpro> ok, that didn't go down well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> truth hurts
<inetpro> after installing and running (configuring) konversation compiz uses 100% cpu
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> that sucks
<inetpro> but I'll try again
<Kilos> ok then guys. sleep tight. see you tomorrow
<Kilos> good luck inetpro 
<hibana> hmm... he left?
<hibana> konversation still as nice as ever
<magespawn> Night all.
<inetpro> fp
<inetpro> I think I've found my twitter client of choice
<inetpro> it's on the web
<inetpro> Just perfect for me on Firefox https://web.tweetdeck.com/
<inetpro> or it just could be, will test over the next few days
<inetpro> now time for some sleep
<Banlam> oh
<Banlam> it's already tomorrow
<inetpro> Banlam: exactly
 * Banlam is going to do some work for a few hours
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-16
<Chat7211> molweni.Dumelang.
<sflr> happy youth day every one!
<NeVeR_> what a waste of a public holiday :( On a saturday ftl..
<charl> afternoon
<charl> father's day, mother's day, youth day, children's day, everyone needs a day
<charl> what about grandparent's day
<charl> and infants day
<NeVeR_> lol
<NeVeR_> or "My day"
<NeVeR_> or Young adults day
<NeVeR_> singles day
<NeVeR_> ubuntu day
<charl> yup
<charl> i srsly don't care for public holidays
<Banlam> NeVeR_, I'm sure if you actually do a search, most of those days exist
<Banlam> whether widely accepted or not
<NeVeR_> :P
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> yo Banlam charl
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro: ping
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> yo Tonberrymeeting monday night hey
<Tonberry> oh
<Tonberry> ok
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> twitter is really lagging today
<Kilos> maybe its choqok
<charl> hi Kilos 
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> lo
<Kilos> yo nuvolari
<Kilos> nog nie bloeps uitgewerk in Konversation nie
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> maar vir hoekom gebruik oom Konversation?
<charl> konversation... dat is tog 'n instant messaging program?
<charl> meeste instant messaging programme ondersteun ook irc so dit kan wel
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl> danke schon
<inetpro> Konversation is a user-friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client built on the KDE Platform
<charl> ah... what was the KDE IM client called again...
<inetpro> http://konversation.kde.org/?about
<inetpro> charl: Kopete
<charl> oh wait, that was called kopete yes
<charl> sorry got the two mixed up
<charl> there was another programme called i think quassel
<charl> i really disliked that one
<charl> Kilos: please let us know how you find konversation to be... i think i should switch from xchat/irssi
<inetpro> charl: eh, it may not be as feature complete as konversation but it is brilliant when used together with quassel-core
<charl> oh wait quassel-core is a bnc right?
<charl> yeah ok never tried that
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl and Kilos!
<charl> i only have one problem with irssi... and that is there is no mention notification
<charl> i know you can hack it in with your own scripts though but that's an advantage of a gui client
<Kilos> charl: havent got sound in konveration yet but very like xchat
<Kilos> maqybe xchat better
<charl> ah ok
<Kilos> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Charl> Maaz: danke schon
<Maaz> Charl: *blink*
<Charl> Maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> Yay, at last someone thinks about me as well
<Kilos> xchat is more user friendly if you are gnome oriented
<inetpro> Kilos: go to Configure | Notifications
<Kilos> yo inetpro
<inetpro> Kilos: oops, go to Settings | Configure Notifications
<Kilos> got it ty inetpro
<Kilos> takes a bit of getting used to the different names for things
<inetpro> you can set all kinds of sounds for multiple events
<Kilos> also inetpro i had to /msg nickserv to say its me
<inetpro> something like 17 different events
<Kilos> oh and its going via ubuntu irc not freenode. is that ok?
<inetpro> Kilos: it's easier than falling off a tree, just go figure
<Kilos> hahaha ya man i spent hours with it
<Kilos> xchat is easier for ordinary peeps
<inetpro> you can change the defaults and connect to chat.freenode.net on port 7070 in stead
<Kilos> whats the diffs?
<inetpro> Kilos: just because you are used to it?
<Kilos> will it get here easier
<inetpro> it's the same all over
<inetpro> it's just another one of many many irc clients
<Kilos> ah then its ok
<inetpro> the important issues to learn is where to connect to and what your nickname is
<Kilos> oh and with xchat i see more info next to nicks like IP etc
<Kilos> is that also another thing i must go figure?
<Kilos> and i gotta start from cli, nothing in internet goodies
<inetpro> gotta start from cli?
<Kilos> so we gonna be off anyway for a while
<Kilos> have to start it in terminal
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Kilos: nee man
<Kilos> lol what am i missing
<inetpro> anyways, me has to go now
 * inetpro wanna try and upgrade some machines today
<Kilos> ok see yous when freenode revives
<Kilos> im on ubuntu irc so it wont bug me
<Kilos> only you freenode guys
<Kilos> oh nuvolari also if i can get used to kde maybe my pc will handle 12.04 without getting another graphics card
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Kilos> ah only chanserv quit
<nuvolari> superfly: ping
<nuvolari> (or anyone python-savvy)
<zeref> nuvolari: i know a bit of python
<nuvolari> zeref: do you know how to remove something that has been installed using setuptools?
<zeref> ummm
<zeref> setuptools has the easy install module right?
<nuvolari> yeah, that's about all I know :P
<zeref> if yes then easy_install -mxN PackageName
<zeref> i used to use this guide: http://peak.telecommunity.com/DevCenter/EasyInstall
<nuvolari> zeref: thanks
<Kilos> inetpro, when you dumping unity?
<magespawn> Evening all
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> Whats up?
<Kilos> not much. too cold to think up here
<Kilos> hi sflr 
<sflr> hi Kilos!
<magespawn> Hah you guys should really come here for winter.
<magespawn> Hi sflr
<Kilos> yeah i agree. tvl no good in winter
<sflr> hi magespawn
<sflr> what is there in winter?
<Kilos> northern natal
<magespawn> Hluhluwe
<Charl> i would melt there
<Charl> i visited my uncle in nelspruit a few times
<sflr> haha, is it nice and warm there?
<Kilos> lol lekker for ballies
<Charl> yup
<magespawn> Hluhluwe has two seasons, summer which is now and hell which is the rest of the year
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> even summer ther is good man
<Kilos> worked there in summer
<Kilos> gets warm at times
<Kilos> 40°c
<magespawn> 90% humidity
<sflr> hectic. is it close to the beach at least?
<Kilos> humidity is good
<Kilos> no lung probs
<magespawn> No not really about 100km drive.
<sflr> there must be a reason there is a city there. agriculture?
<Kilos> farmers
<sflr> ok
<Kilos> somewhere there are big pineapple farms too i think
<Kilos> and the game reserve is right there
<magespawn> Biggest pineapple farms in SA, sokething like 80 - 90% os SA total.
<magespawn> Something
<magespawn> Not a city small town / village.
<Kilos> dorpie
<sflr> pineapple must be cheap there!
<magespawn> Yup
<magespawn> And yup.
<sflr> yes, i looked on the map now
<Kilos> big queen pines if i member right
<Kilos> and canning factory near by
<magespawn> And some small ones, no canning factory here.
<Kilos> oh is it bit north
<Kilos> i cant member 30 years back
<magespawn> There is no factory here now.
<Kilos> it wasnt in hluhluwe it was onna farm somewhere
<Kilos> north
<Kilos> tween you and that big dam
<sflr> how is the internet connection there?
<magespawn> There is a drying factory, I think that used to be canning. Most of the pineapples are userd for fresh export.
<Banlam> dried pineapple?
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> In the town cell 3g and adsl, outside gprs.
<magespawn> Yes Banlam.
<Banlam> how do i not know about this
<Kilos> just so you can say everyday i learn something new
<magespawn> Indeed.
<Kilos> yo smile 
<smile> hi! :D
<magespawn> Western cqpe is where most of the canning pineapples come from now.
<magespawn> Cape
<sflr> there is a soccer and rugby field :) looking at it in google earth. and 3 traffic circles. lol
 * Banlam hasn't seen pineapples in WC before
<magespawn> Yup thats us.
<sflr> magespawn, is there lagoons or dams? I see lots of water towards the ocean
<smile> Kilos: how are you? :)à
<magespawn> If you search G&C Net, Hluhluwe, it should show my shop.
<Kilos> good ty smile 
<Kilos> and you?
<magespawn> That would be Lake St Lucia and False Bay.
<magespawn> Part of the Isimangaliso world heritage site.
<sflr> i see the shop. big white house with trees, in middle of a big plot. 
<magespawn> Do not quote me on the spelling of that. 
<magespawn> Thats it sflr.
<smile> Kilos: tired, but fine :)
<Kilos> ah smile  cure for tired is sleep
<sflr> hey smile
<smile> sflr: hi :)
<smile> Kilos: yes I know :p but no time to sleep :p
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> You know if you do not sleep you lose your memory and go mad.
<smile> magespawn: yes. :p
<smile> But I will sleep. But not now
<sflr> smile is taking the Limitless tablets ;)
<smile> :o
<smile> in 4 hours i'll sleep :)
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> Anybody know the score?
<Banlam> 36027 to us
<Kilos> whew
<Banlam> 36-27 to us
<magespawn> Ty Banlam.
<Banlam> np
<sflr> I didnt expect anything less 
<magespawn> Why in 4 hours smile?
<sflr> watching 24 hours Le Mans race?  lol
<smile> magespawn: because then it's 21:50 here :)
<Kilos> hehe i love motor racing
<Banlam> le mans is gonna be on for a lot longer than another 4 hours :P
<sflr> Kilos, Le Mans is on now
<Kilos> if you have dstv ya
<Banlam> 36-27 final score
<sflr> smile, where are you?
<magespawn> Somewhere in our time zone.
<Kilos> europe methinks
<sflr> magespawn, he said he sleeps in 4 hours time @ 10pm. in our time zone in 4 hours time will be 11pm. that's why I was wondering. hehe
<smile> sflr: GMT +1 (but in summer GMT +2)
<smile> :)
<sflr> ok. Northern hemi
<Banlam> whose summer? :P
<magespawn> We are GMT +2 all the time.
<magespawn> Aren't we?
<Kilos> lol yeah we dont daylight save
<magespawn> In SA we don't save much.
<smile> magespawn: ^^
<Kilos> aus is 8 hours ahead in theiur summer and 9 in winter
<Kilos> lol @ magespawn 
<magespawn> Brb going to bath fish2.
<Kilos> k
<smile> :DD
<smile> The preload attribute is supported in all major browsers, except Internet Explorer and Opera. :o
<Kilos> all good sflr ?
<magespawn> Back.
<smile> brb. :)
<magespawn> I did not think IE was A major browser
<magespawn> http://www.jpl.nasa.gov/m/news/index.cfm?release=2012-177 from Jonathan Carter in G+
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<smile> Kilos: hiiiii :DD
<Kilos> hiiiii smile <3
<smile> :DD
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol dunno what that is here but on aim its a heart
<psydroid> hoi smile
<psydroid> I am just awake now
<psydroid> hello magespawn
<magespawn> Hey psydroid
<smile> psydroid: :o :o
<smile> Kilos: lol :p
<Kilos> too much work to try remember what all the text smiles are
<psydroid> smile, I had a headache so I decided to lie down for a few hours, I'm feeling better now
<Kilos> good psydroid headaches suck
<smile> psydroid: good. :)
<smile> Kilos: :o is surprised, :p is the normal with the tongue. and :) is a happy one. :D is even happier and :DD the happiest :)
<psydroid> yeah
<Kilos> lol ya thats fine if you can remember them
<Kilos> where does the <3 come from
<Kilos> my daughter uses it all the time
<miles_> grrr
<magespawn> http://christianoss.org/blog/2012/06/15/understanding-open-source-movement  recommended by one of our community, written by another.
<smile> grr :p
<magespawn> From google plus
<miles_> grrr
<smile> grr. :p
<miles_> sukkeling to make Konversation use my nick
<miles_> :|
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> betcha it forgets again
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> superfly: advice please. will kubuntu 12.04 not want to see a better graphics card?
<Kilos> like unity
<psydroid> it will, Kilos
<psydroid> something is definitely not ok in 12.04
<Kilos> will it also want a better graphics card?
<psydroid> it feels slower than the previous 
<psydroid> yes, I think so
<psydroid> the previous LTS release
<Kilos> eish i thought is was just gnome3 and unity that did that
<psydroid> I think it's something with xorg
<psydroid> no, I think the problem lies deeper
<Kilos> grrr
<psydroid> I'm not completely sure, but this is what I have noticed on a few systems where kubuntu is slow while ubuntu 10.04 flies
<psydroid> kubuntu 12.04, that is
<Kilos> maybe then i will try get kubuntu11.10
<psydroid> but it's funny that 12.04 prereleases and even 11.10 were faster
<psydroid> I had stability problems with 11.1/
<psydroid> 11.10*
<Kilos> lol murphy says if you can struggle you will
<psydroid> and the 12.10 daily I recently installed on a machine seemed to be broken too so I couldn't update
<Kilos> ouch
<psydroid> so I keep waiting for a kubuntu release that is actually usable, until that time ubuntu 10.04.4 serves me well
<Kilos> my son is using 11.04 upgraded online to 11.10 and is happy with it
<Kilos> kubuntu that is
<Kilos> maybe each pc has its own prefs
<magespawn> My laptop is on 10.04 ubuntu, and two pc in the shop are on 11.10 ubuntu and kubuntu, one each. No problems with any so far.
<Kilos> my pc loves 10.10. worked better and faster than 10.04
<Kilos> maverick rocks but no more security updates
<Kilos> sigh
<psydroid> yes, neither the oldest nor the newest is the best for each machine
<psydroid> that's why I have several releases installed at the same time
<Kilos> 10.04 just needed tweeking to make it use pidgin mxit and a few other things which were working right off in maverick
<Kilos> hi bmg505
<bmg505> lo
<bmg505> vity powa sucks
<bmg505> *city
<Kilos> meeting monday night hey
<bmg505> what time?
<Kilos> lol try being on a plot
<Kilos> meet here at 19.30
<bmg505> my brain has been frozen for at least a week now
<bmg505> time for summer
<Kilos> yeah join the family
<Kilos> freezing in the tvl
<bmg505> I enjoy complaining about rain and heat much more than complaining about this fridge
<Kilos> i tried singing the mtn song a few times. it didnt help
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<bmg505> probably because you do not have enough airtime :)
<Kilos> dont complain about rain. rain keeps everything growing
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> no rain no food for sheep and other grass eaters
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> excuse me if i mess around some guys, im trying to get Konversation configured without much luck
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> sleep tight smile
<Kilos> sjoe
<superfly> Kilos: no, KDE has a "2D" mode
<Kilos> yay superflyso i can use it then
<superfly> yup
<Kilos> ty
<magespawn> Superfly I have foundnthe hardware requirements are quite low compared to the other os choices
<Kilos> sflr: you still here?
<Kilos> hmmm maybe the 24 hour was too long and he fell off his stool
<Kilos-> hmm
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Kilos: Bye
<magespawn> Night all.
#ubuntu-za 2012-06-17
<husle-bunny> morning lvly ppl of mzansi
<Kilos-> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> morning all
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos-!
<Kilos-> Maaz: ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos-
<Kilos-> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz: hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<charl> konichiwa, ojama shimas
<Kilos> guten tag mein herr's
<Kilos> dunno how to sat that> herritjies
<charl> Kilos: herren
<charl> anyway, how's it going?
<Kilos> ah ty
<Kilos> well ty and you charl 
<Kilos> i see Audi clean up at Le Mans again
<charl> not bad
<charl> my head hurts from studying though
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> mine hurts from not being able to study
<Kilos> are your eyes good lad?
<charl> hmm that's quite the opposite problem
<charl> for long distance i have glasses because i am near-sighted
<charl> but unless i am driving i don't wear them
<Kilos> ah i use here on the pc and stronger ones for reading books
<charl> actually quite a nice pair of glasses, they have the sun-protection layer as well so they double as sun glasses
<Kilos> thats nice
<charl> ah i see, no i'm fortunate in that i don't have to wear them for computer or books
<Kilos> haha and with choqok not being able to size fonts i need pc glasses to type and reading to follow choqok
<charl> ah i see, never used choqok
<charl> looks nice though, pity about the lack of font resizingt
<charl> that should become standard in all applications
<Kilos> its actually quite a nice twitter tool apart from not working as it should in gnome
<Kilos> better than gtwitter
<Kilos> imho
<charl> gtwitter sucks imho
<charl> or was that another tool i am thinking about....
<charl> there was gwibber or something too
<Kilos> gwibber isnt bad either but now i have twitter ubuntu-za in my pidgin then everything works
<charl> ah nice
<Kilos> having learned the follow and unfollow commands help
<Kilos> s
<charl> i friend of mine wrote a command-line twitter tool he maintained for some time
<charl> but i don't think he is still developing it
<Kilos> i see some in synaptic
<charl> yeah i'm sure there must be others as well
<Kilos> but now i will use pidgin where im at least at home
<Kilos> yo sflr howzit
<charl> hi sflr 
<Kilos> methinks the kde things arent too happy on gnome charl 
<Kilos> quassel and konversation dont have sound here either
<Kilos> but i see one can do quassel without kde dependancies 
<charl> i haven't had too many issues myself (outside of kde applications basically looking pretty crap) inside gnome
<charl> but then i haven't used many recently
<charl> i used kate as my primary code editor for quite some time
<Kilos> i think maybe its better to keep kde stuff on kde
<charl> yeah that is probably true
<charl> i have anyway mostly converted to using command line applications instead
<Kilos> but kate is needed for somethings on gnome as well. i have kate but it was needed for something else
<Kilos> or libkate at least
<sflr> hi Kilos, charl!
<charl> hmmm could be incorporated into any code editor i guess
<Kilos> hehe i dunno, it installed as a dependancy with something else i have always used on gnome
<inetpro> Good evening ladies & gents 
<Kilos> evening inetpro 
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> not entirely evening yet, one hour to go :)
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Hmm
<Kilos> inetpro, amoi one can get quassel without kde dependancies hey
<Kilos> quassel-qt4
 * inetpro waiting at the hospital for me youngster to get some stitches
<Kilos> oh my inetpro what happened
<inetpro> fell from a stool onto a wooden bench... Hurt the forearm.. 
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> but she'll be ok. At least it's not to bad. 
<inetpro> B
<inetpro> But stitches are needed 
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> tell her sterkte van ubuntu-za
<inetpro> looks like yet another tough weekend for me.... had a bad migraine yesterday afternoon 
<Kilos> ag nee man
<Kilos> inetpro, who is that tsomersault on our twitter
<Kilos> is dit die nuwe meisie
<inetpro> No idea 
<Kilos> sjoe. you are supposed to know everything man
<Kilos> oh thats charl 
<inetpro> At least I was still able to upgrade me wife's little acer to Precise yesterday 
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> unity precise?
<inetpro> Yep... Working perfectly so far. 
<Kilos> great
<charl> nice
<charl> i still have various servers that need upgrading but desktop-wise i am fully over to 12.04
<Kilos> thats good
<inetpro> that was the acer aspire one if I remember correctly 
<Kilos> wb psydroid 
<psydroid> ty Kilos
<inetpro> ok, back at home with the little girl and her 7 stitches
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> how old is she inetpro 
<inetpro> all's well that ends well
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> 6
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> these little accidents happen way to quickly
<Kilos> yeah 
<Kilos> yo Jabberwocky 
<inetpro> gotta wrap them up somehow so they can't hurt themselves
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> that only cost me like R600
<Kilos> its life and its bumps. makes them grow up strong
<Kilos> only?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you cant mollycoddle them at home too much then they get hurt worse at school etc
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, very true
<sflr> hi inetpro, hope she gets better soon!
<inetpro> sflr: thanks
<sflr> now that i'm a father i think back and feel sorry for my parents how many time they got called cause I broke a bone here and there
<Kilos> yeah its tough being a parent hey?
<Kilos> we didnt appreciate them when we were young
<sflr> yeah, we get the same from our kids :)
<Kilos> lol its a serious thing the generation gap. we dont understand each other too well
<sflr> interestingly kids and grandparents get along well
<Kilos> that is so true
<sflr> I watched Meteorite Men on Discovery channel. Looks very interesting. I wonder if meteorite hunting can be done in SA. All you need is a fancy metal detector :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> Maaz, hi
<Maaz> Sup Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> yay net split somewhere else
<Kilos> sflr, you still here?
 * sflr still here
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> ChanServ, wb
<Kilos> inetpro, dont lose ops before tomorrow night
<sflr> looking at meteorite craters and geology of SA
<Kilos> what do they do with the meteors the unearth sflr 
<Kilos> are they of some fancy metal?
<sflr> usually donate to research, science centers
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: you want me to run the meeting?
<sflr> yes, iron, nikkel, etc
<Kilos> yes please inetpro looks like the monkey and maia and nuvolari  might not be here
<sflr> lets try to keep the meeting duration 1 hour, not to overrun
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... 
 * inetpro will have to get someone to assign permissions for Maaz
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> and then  I guess I shall have to prepare
<Kilos> the fly knows who does that
<Kilos> maybe he can
<inetpro> perhaps superfly should run it for us?
<sflr> what permission Maaz needs?
<Kilos> he does the admin work sflr 
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> records etc
<sflr> ops. then we def need him.lol
<Kilos> lol and coffee
<Kilos> i dunno who else can give them other than cocooncrash 
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't know who you are
<inetpro> you see, he don't like me
<Kilos> Maaz, tell cocooncrash Please can you give inetpro permissions for maaz for our meeting tomorrow night
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell cocooncrash on freenode
<inetpro> the chair should have chairmeeting permissions to run the meeting
<Kilos> Maaz, tell cocooncrash Chairmeeting permissions please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell cocooncrash on freenode
<inetpro> Maaz: list permissions
<Maaz> inetpro: Permissions: admin, chairmeeting, config, core, debug, eval, factoid, factoidadmin, feeds, karma, karmaadmin, nmap, plugins, recvmemo, regex, saydo, sendmemo, sources and summon
<nuvolari> o/ g'evening
<nuvolari> lo oom Kilos, inetpro 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> and sflr 
<Kilos> inetpro, i tweeted and mail about the meet
<Kilos> mailed
<sflr> hey nuvolari
<inetpro> Kilos: I noticed
<sflr> you can try to login as config, debug, regex, nmap. lol
<nuvolari> holy smokes! that's a massive agenda
<nuvolari> looks intimidating :P
<Kilos> yeah gonna be over an hour methinks
<inetpro> ahh Kilos, you see he's ready for it and all
<Kilos> who inetpro 
<Kilos> lol nuvolari ?
<inetpro> Kilos: nuvo
<Kilos> ha ha 
<nuvolari> I don't mind chairing 
<Kilos> well when time comes if you have those permissions you can spread them 
<nuvolari> and it looks like I will be around after all
<inetpro> cool nuvolari
<Kilos> nuvolari, do you know how to get permissions for maaz
<Kilos> who knows whats up with maia
<Kilos> is she ok?
<inetpro> nuvolari: just check with Maaz with "Maaz: permissions"
<nuvolari> Kilos: nope, sorry oom. AFAIK you need special kung-fu permissions to manage Maaz 
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> nuvolari: Permissions: chairmeeting
<inetpro> now that is all you need
<nuvolari> yeah
<Kilos> is that all, doesnt it have to come from the crash kid?
<nuvolari> Kilos: I did it last time oom
<superfly> inetpro: afaik, cocooncrash gave you chairmeeting permissions too
<nuvolari>  Maaz | inetpro: Permissions: ..., chairmeeting,
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<inetpro> noddy: permissions
<Kilos> hiya superfly all good there?
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> apart from weather that is
<inetpro> Maaz: permissions
<Maaz> inetpro: I don't know who you are
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<nuvolari> oh, list available permissions
<inetpro> superfly: but it's ok, nuvolari can run the show
 * nuvolari is still waking up from his Sunday afternoon nap
<Kilos> lucky lad
<Kilos> yo not_found 
<nuvolari> lo not_found!
<not_found> Hiya Kilos , nuvolari ... and all :)
<Kilos> dont miss the meet tomorrow night hey not_found 
<not_found> just logged in to say I should be making it :)
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> nuvolari: now do yourself a favour and copy the agenda to a text doc on your side with the relevant commands ready to change the topic at each point
<inetpro> will make your life much easier
<sflr> hi not_found!
<nuvolari> Maaz: pull the pin
<Maaz> nuvolari: What?
<Kilos> inetpro, ideas on getting more list guys to our meetings
<not_found> hi sflr 
<inetpro> Kilos: sadly you can't force them
<inetpro> if we keep doing it professionally they will eventually start coming
<nuvolari> Maaz: meeting so far
<Maaz> nuvolari: Excuse me?
<nuvolari> argh
<nuvolari> Maaz: minutes so far
<Maaz> nuvolari: Sorry, no meeting in progress.
<sflr> we should get an RSVP feature in the future, at least to see how many ppl come approx
<inetpro> nuvolari: start meeting
<Kilos> yeah inetpro inna diplomatic way. like pretty please we need you
<nuvolari> inetpro: yeah, but I don't want to start it just yet :P
<inetpro> Maaz: help meeting
<Maaz> inetpro: Take minutes of an IRC Meeting. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   (start | end) meeting [about <title>]
<Maaz>   I am <True Name>
<Maaz>   topic <topic>
<Maaz>   (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<Maaz>   minutes so far
<Maaz>   meeting title is <title>
<inetpro> nuvolari: you can always run a test if you want
<Kilos> Maaz, keeps that info sflr 
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<Kilos> hehe Maaz sorry
<sflr> ok
<Kilos> everyone logs in at the meeting and maaz keeps records
<nuvolari> Maaz: start meeting about rehearsal for monthly meet
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<Kilos> thats why if maaz is sick we all are
<inetpro> Maaz: I am Gustav H Meyer
<Maaz> inetpro: Yessir
<nuvolari> Maaz: I am Johan Mynhardt
<Maaz> nuvolari: Done
<Kilos> Maaz, I am Miles Sharpe
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<sflr> Maaz: I am Steven Scheffler
<Maaz> sflr: Done
<sflr> no, i'm not done. lol
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Maaz: minutes so far?
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-17-17-37-54.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-17-17-37-54.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-17-17-37-54.html
<Kilos> underdone
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic welcome
<Maaz> Current Topic: welcome
<nuvolari> seems like a lot of new people joined us lately
<inetpro> Kilos: it seems like nuvolari is all sharpe to run the show tm
<nuvolari> to each of you welcome
<Kilos> lol yeah
 * nuvolari facepalms
<nuvolari> punctuation!
<Kilos> Maaz, welcome
<Maaz> Welcome to Ubuntu-za all you geeks
<nuvolari> Maaz: topic review previous minutes
<Maaz> Current Topic: review previous minutes
<nuvolari> http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-05-21-17-44-22.txt
<inetpro> nuvolari: remember teh actions as well
<inetpro> (agreed | idea | accepted | rejected) <statement>
<nuvolari> Maaz: idea keep up the pace with formal meetings
<Maaz> Idea recorded: keep up the pace with formal meetings
<inetpro> the*
<nuvolari> lol, was about to try that :P
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> ahh, seems to me you are already well oiled and all
<Kilos> hehe
<nuvolari> Maaz: agreed Meeting at 19:30, June 18'th 2012
<Maaz> Agreed: Meeting at 19:30, June 18'th 2012
<nuvolari> ok, so rehearsal done?
<inetpro> +1
<nuvolari> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-17-17-37-54.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-17-17-37-54.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2012-06-17-17-37-54.html
<Kilos> see sflr Maaz be a clever bot
<sflr> too true!
<Kilos> nuvolari, jy lyk reg vir die ding. moenie nou more n hoofpyn kry nie
<Kilos> we are actually organised here just the chairs keep falling over
<nuvolari> nee ek sal hier wees oom
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> well guys looks like things are looking good for the meeting
<Kilos> will have a good chuckle if the monkey and maia pitch as well
<nuvolari> ack, need to go feed the dogs
<nuvolari> bbiab
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> inetpro, you got dogs?
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean nuvolari
<Kilos> you man. dont you see the ?
<Kilos> i got some info
<Kilos> might save some of you some bucks
<inetpro> huh?
<Kilos> inetpro, ^^
<inetpro> yes I've got like 4 straatbrakke
<inetpro> <nuvolari> ack, need to go feed the dogs
<Kilos> ok listen. gotta try remember
<Kilos> when i was on the farm in utrecht
<Kilos> farmer was on the boerbull telers raad and his father was a founder member of them
<Kilos> he was advised to feed them express weaner which is actually for pigs
<inetpro> yikes
<Kilos> so he had it analysed at a lab and was told it is the perfect dogs food available
<Kilos> got everything a dog needs
<Kilos> was a well kept secret but if it can help anyone here i be happy
<Kilos> i think it is make by meadowfeeds
<Kilos> cant member for sure about the manufcturers
<Kilos> you guys can google the feed making companies just to make sure.
<Kilos> you buy it from co-ops in 50kg bags
<inetpro> and then you feed them like a pig?
<Kilos> dis soos afrond korrels vir jou broilers
<inetpro> shame
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> no man you put it in their dishes
<Kilos> it doesnt make dogs grow so fast man
<Kilos> its a complete dog food
<inetpro> I can remember from the farm my dad used to make his own mixes
<inetpro> some of that stuff was actually very tasty
<Kilos> made a massive diffs to the pocket when feeding 20 boerboele
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> funny how these things poup from before winmill days
<Kilos> popup
<sflr> inetpro did you also taste it? lol
<inetpro> sflr: for sure
<inetpro> sflr: that's how I got so clever
<inetpro> :-)
<sflr> haha. and dogs stayed hungry?
<sflr> for the meeting intro we could also say the location where are we from?
<sflr> to plan the meetups, etc
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<Kilos> also maybe the idea of the NPO thing can go to lists and might attract some more geeks
 * nuvolari is not much of a dog-lover
<nuvolari> cats I like
<Kilos> its the only friend one can ever have that loves you more than itself
<Kilos> think i warped that a bit
<sflr> more geeks? "A geek is an unfashionable or socially inept person." - dictionary definition. lol
<sflr> nuvolari, its said that cats are aliens. we serve them all the time.
<Kilos> haha i got other info on that from someone here
<Kilos> inetpro, where was that place that gives all the info on geeks and nerds etc
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> was a site with explanations on modern slang etc
<Kilos> i cant member 3 years back man
<Kilos> it even had kiff there remember
<Kilos> pity my blog aint up anymore
<sflr> http://www.urbandictionary.com/ ?
<Kilos> sflr, ill try find the relevant info and pastebin it
<Kilos> my version of a geek
<sflr> ok. I know what you meant, was just kidding
<Kilos> yeah i know man
<Kilos> i blogged a nice bit about geeks i think
<sflr> Kilos, you not blogging anymore?
<Kilos> its actually an involved story sflr conflict of interests i think it would be called
<sflr> i see. so you had to quit?
<Kilos> kinda yeah. was too visible
<Kilos> maybe i can put it up somewhere again if i can make it by invite only
<inetpro> sflr: he has a beautiful young daughter who's trying to build herself some fame and it may just happen that his story could have a slight nagative impact on her aspirations
<inetpro> not sure how, but he did the wise thing to pull it off
<sflr> thanks for the update inetpro
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> im trying to find it. hope it didnt disappear with my last crash
<sflr> you know everything comes out sooner or later. specially for a person who becomes famous
<Kilos> yeah the media can cause ructions if we connected openly
<nuvolari> sflr: either way, I'm better frends with aliens than with dogs
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro lol
<sflr> haha nuvolari. feel connected
<sflr> Kilos, that's painful =(
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> superfly, werent you making a blog engine?
<Kilos> or whatever you call it
<superfly> Kilos: about 2 years ago...
<Kilos> and still not useable yet?
<Kilos> oh code365?
<sflr> wordpress? :)
<Kilos> i had it at blogspot but was too visible
<Kilos> if i can make it by invite only then who knows
<Kilos> was just keen to show you my opinion of a geek
<Kilos> wanted to hit my son when he called me one
<sflr> I think you can make blogspot blog a private one. but not sure. 
<sflr> haha, is your son also a geek?
<Kilos> more so than me he loves playing with pcs
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<magespawn> Evening all
<magespawn> Hey Kilos
<nuvolari> Add your blog to our listings? ?
<nuvolari>   Yes   No
<nuvolari> Let search engines find your blog? ?
<nuvolari>   Yes   No
<nuvolari> sorry for spamming
<nuvolari> ^^ blogger privacy options
<magespawn> Who hosts the mailman for the ubuntu-za mailing list?
<Banlam> who is miles?
<sflr> hi magespawn
<sflr> & Banlam
<Banlam> evening
<magespawn> Hi sflr, Banlam
<magespawn> Kilos is miles
<Kilos> it was there nuvolari  and i had to ask the fly to delete it
<Kilos> hah
<sflr> Miles is Kilos
<Kilos> where you got that Banlam 
<Banlam> aha
<Banlam> :P
<Banlam> ubuntuza mail list
<sflr> how many ppl are subsribed to the mailing list?
<Kilos> lots
<sflr> i meant in numbers :) 200?
<Kilos> most help from there and dont join us here
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> maybe when he has time the fly can tell us
<Kilos> most noobs go there for help in the beginning
<magespawn> I think they should come here, more interactive and personal.
<Banlam> i only joined the list on thursday
<Banlam> i can't remember why i joined here
<Kilos> Banlam, its mainly for guys like me that cant help themselves i think
<Banlam> the channel?
<Kilos> we have been trying for months to get them here
<Kilos> no the lists
<Kilos> when you first install ubuntu if you doff you go lists for help
 * sflr went to google for help
 * Banlam bothered friends
<Kilos> i hate google
<Kilos> i used lists for a week or 2 then the fly i think explained to me how to get here
<superfly> sflr: I despise WordPress - I was writing my own blog engine in Python
<Kilos> dont forget i was a mechanic farmer
<Banlam> and then what happened?
<Kilos> then i crashed
<Kilos> bust head open and visited the pearly gates
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> DOA means nothing if the big boss is on your side
<Kilos> here is my opinion of geeks
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s21IMHuRkY
<magespawn> Lol @ Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, will you ever finish it?
<magespawn> superfly do you know who hosts the ubuntu-za mailing list?
<Kilos> Banlam, i did have friends in the IT or even pc world
<Kilos> didnt
<superfly> Kilos: I don't know... maybe if I have some holiday, and I get a bee in my bonnet
<inetpro> Kilos: that was very well written and worth reading again 
<superfly> magespawn: Canonical
<Kilos> wasty inetpro 
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> dunno what was was for
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> if i member right i just gave some vague ideas and the fly wrote it for me
<inetpro> ok, /me is going offline for a few minutes to install Kubuntu 12.04 on this device of mine
<magespawn> Ahhh. Could you host it over a dsl connection if the list was small? Say 10 - 12 ppl?
 * inetpro bbl
<Kilos> good luck inetpro 
<superfly> magespawn: you *could*
<superfly> magespawn: practically, a number of web hosts already have mailing lists, and getting a VPS is pretty cheap these days
<magespawn> What is pretty cheap?
<tumbleweed> serving e-mail from DSL is a pretty bad idea. Many mailservers block e-mail from dynamic IP ranges
<Kilos> evening tumbleweed 
<magespawn> Let me explain whay I need it.
<tumbleweed> evening (waving from a heathrow depature lounge, after an extended post-UDS european jaunt)
<tumbleweed> magespawn: pretty cheap = ~ $10 / month
<magespawn> I am seceretary of my kids school SGB, and co-ordinating the meetings is getting to take up too much time, just mailing ppl
<magespawn> Thats about 80-100 rand.
<magespawn> Can gmail do it?
<nuvolari> magespawn: google-groups
<magespawn> R1200-00 tand a year or so.
<magespawn> Rand
<magespawn> Mm there is an idea, I set up a google site for the school, so I should be able to add it to that.
<tumbleweed> yup, google groups is the easy answer here
<magespawn> Ty guys,just needed another mind, point of view. Should have thought of that ages ago.
<Banlam> magespawn, what exactly do you need?
<Banlam> just a mailing list server?
<magespawn> Yup
<Banlam> surely there are free services
<magespawn> Something so that when one person suggests a change, I do not have forward the mail.
<nuvolari> Banlam: *cough* google groups again :P
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> :P
<magespawn> Lol
<tumbleweed> magespawn: I bet they'll still mail you directly
<magespawn> Maybe would have to get them used to idea of the list.
<Kilos> tumbleweed, will you be able to make tomorrow nights meeting?
<magespawn> People programming is harder than computer programming.
<tumbleweed> Kilos: I intend to
<Kilos> impossible to program some peeps
<Kilos> yay
<Banlam> just send an email back to the people, that looks like it's been bounced by a server saying to forward emails to XYZ address
 * tumbleweed wanders off to board
<Kilos> fly safe tumbleweed 
<magespawn> I have a paid for address that I have been trying to get people to stop using for 5 years now.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> put an auto forward into it and close it
<Kilos> or close it and they can get unable to deliver  mails back
<Kilos> then they will fone you
<magespawn> They already have my other one, and still every now and then they use the old one.
<cocooncrash> Kilos, superfly: superfly and drubin can grant permissions
<superfly> ah, ok
<Kilos> ty cocooncrash will try remember that
<superfly> ta cocooncrash
<Kilos> drubin is kinda missing in action lately
<Kilos> hey magespawn you can use gc for school meetings
<magespawn> Kilos that was the idea butnher connection is only dsl
<Kilos> dsl?
<magespawn> Sorry ADSL
<Kilos> so thats fast enough
<Kilos> its only text
<Kilos> or you want videos too
<magespawn> We generally all live close by, so no need to do a telly meeting.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as long as you get tea/coffee and cookies thats good
<magespawn> We do.
<Kilos> lol
<sflr> magespawn, if it is for a school you can try Google Apps for Education http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/edu/
 * inetpro is back though not optimal yet... lot's of updating and configuration to do
<inetpro> but I feel right at home already
<Kilos> yay inetpro 
<magespawn> sflr already have the free google apps set up for, just did not know I could set up a mailing list with it
<magespawn> Will move to that one if the situation warrants it.
<inetpro> tumbleweed: good to see you online again, you back?
<inetpro> cocooncrash: ahh, and even cocooncrash?
<sflr> yes, that will work magespawn. http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/edu/groups.html
<inetpro> ahh, the tumbling tumbleweed is at the airport
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> magespawn: google groups is the answer
<Kilos> night all of you guys. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you's tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> Kilos: Bye
<sflr> bye Kilos!
<magespawn> I am also out of here, thanks for the help and advice, night all.
<inetpro> superfly: what's that package that tumbleweed suggested again in stead of the propriatary nvidia drivers?
<superfly> nouveau
<inetpro> ahh
<inetpro> thanks
<charl> nn all
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-10
<Squirm> morning
<Vince-0> heyho its Maandag blady Monday
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> hi maiatoday
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday magespawn 
<maiatoday> hi magespawn Kilos
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Vince-0> Kilos!
<magespawn> hey Kilos, sleeping late?
<Kilos> Vince-0, !
<magespawn> o/ Vince-0
<Kilos> just keeping warm a bit longer magespawn 
<Kilos> you got time to look at a bug thing
<Kilos> mail starts with -There is some code upstream that I am testing now that probably solves
<Kilos> this problem, and possibly the reconnection issue too.
<Kilos> so where is upstream
<Kilos> when i tick the link i see lotsa stuff but where is the code he talks about
<Kilos> There is some code upstream that I am testing now that probably solves
<Kilos> this problem, and possibly the reconnection issue too.
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> a developer/s who are working on the same package as you are using
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/848164
<magespawn> i think upstream is usually closer to the source/origin of the code, if i am right
<Kilos> and its for 11.10 i see not 12.04
<Kilos> didnt know nm actually started its probs then already
<magespawn> this http://osdir.com/ml/networkmanager-list/2012-07/msg00101.html or this http://osdir.com/ml/networkmanager-list/2012-07/msg00102.html apparently solves it
<Kilos> where did you find that magespawn and how
<Kilos> i dont see those links in the mail
<magespawn> no they are on a seperate site that was linked to launchpad
<Kilos> oh ty. i think ill keep using remastersys if i need to reinstall
<magespawn> i see you submitted a work around on luanchpad
<Kilos> me?
<magespawn> launchpad 
<magespawn> yes, or at least somebody called Miles
<Kilos> ya thats me
<magespawn> on the 30-10-2012
<Kilos> its a script someone gave me back then but that only works if the install actually sees the modem
<Kilos> hence all those installs remember
<magespawn> i do
<Kilos> 1 out of 5 saw the modem
<magespawn> has yours lost the modem again?
<Kilos> but the same thing happens with crunchbang so i thinks its a debian error to start with
<Kilos> nope but they mail me now and again
<Kilos> hi sakhi 
<Kilos> havent needed to reinstall for a while now
<Kilos> 12.04 lekker stable here
<magespawn> it does seem a bit strnage that it was working fine and then stopped
<magespawn> strange
<Kilos> mine didnt stop. only prob here was first to see the modem and then to get it to auto-connect at booting
<Kilos> also if it disconnects now i sometimes have to move the modem to another socket to get it going again
<Kilos> crunchbang dont even see it
<Kilos> but 13.04 sees it fine, only im not keen on 13.04
<Kilos> have you tried remmina magespawn ?
<Kilos> youll be able to work on all your win pcs with it
<magespawn> no not yet Kilos
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> brb going out for a bir
<magespawn> bit
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> Alo uncle Kilos 
<nlsthzn> New mobile IRC client 
<nlsthzn> So far not to bad 
<magespawn> i have a bit of a printing problem\
<magespawn> details to follow
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> my printer is shared across the network from the one desktop, and when ever i print from libreoffice on any of the machines i end up with an a4 on about 1/20th of the page
<magespawn> nothing too serious Kilos
<magespawn> just have to turn everything into a pdf first
<Kilos> is that the only solution?
<magespawn> it is probably some setting but for the life of me i cannot find it
<Kilos> ask QA to google it
<Kilos> magespawn, see if those links help
<Kilos> in my channel
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<magespawn> nah had a look thanks Kilos
<Kilos> aw sorry magespawn 
<magespawn> i think must have something to do with cups or the printer itself
<Kilos> someone else must have had the same prob
<magespawn> i am sure, just need to keep looking
<magespawn> have you seen superfly?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> Maaz, seen superfly
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 1 day, 19 hours, 30 minutes and 36 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-06-08 08:27:53 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2013-06-07 09:29:16 PDT
<Kilos> holidays arent good for the fly looks like
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi magespawn 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charl> good thanks
<charl> i'm using i3wm now, so far i'm very impressed
<charl> it's a simplistic but great tiling window manager
<charl> for the moment i'll just use it on my laptop but maybe one day i switch over my desktop as well
<Kilos> so now i need some za peeps to buy 8ta sim cards. just got an sms , get your buddie to join 8ta and you both get R60 free airtime
<Kilos> go buy some magespawn 
<Kilos> you can use the 60 bucks on calls then throw it away
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Kilos> ok bi
<Vince_0> ow no
<Vince_0> stupid dsl
<Kilos> Vince-0, go buy a coupla 8ta sim cards
<Vince-0> I think we've tried Voda and 8ta without success
<Kilos> just for the free R60 airtime man
<Kilos> 8ta uses mtn towers too
<Vince-0> ow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> didnt you read what i said they smsed me
<Vince-0> negative
<Kilos> so now i need some za peeps to buy 8ta sim cards. just got an sms , get your buddie to join 8ta and you both get R60 free airtime
<Kilos> if i wasnt in the sticks id get a couple more
<Kilos> http://www.8ta.mobi/bab/?stay-on-page=true
<Vince-0> oh yar that
<Kilos> aw its R10 a month for 6 months
<Vince-0> only
<Kilos> ya man i want it once of to get data
<Kilos> hehe
<Vince-0> yoh data is like gold
<Vince-0> mobile data that is
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> better with telkom mobile though
<Kilos> voda used to kill me
<magespawn> hey all
<magespawn> hi charl 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> why you hi him and hey me?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, didnt even go of away today
<Kilos> and inetpro didnt say morning
<Kilos> will say it tonight i spose
<inetpro> eh Kilos
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<Kilos> dag boetie
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> no particular reason Kilos, he did say hi earlier and i did not respond then
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> sometimes i o/ others good day, just wimsy
<Kilos> haha just teasing man
<Kilos> all you okes with the hey watch too many american movies
<magespawn> and it is something horses eat
<Kilos> no man thats hay
<magespawn> yes byt when you say it, it siunds the same
<magespawn> sounds
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yankee slang
<magespawn> later Kilos, home time
<Kilos> go safew magespawn 
<Kilos> safe too
<Kilos> hi Cantide Banlam 
<Cantide> hello :)
<Kilos> phi superfly wb
<Kilos> ohi
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Maaz> superfly: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell superfly hi and thanks for the visit" 1 day, 22 hours, 43 minutes and 31 seconds ago
<inetpro> good evening superfly
<inetpro> wb home
<inetpro> good evening Kilos
<Kilos> lo pro
<Kilos> uh oh net splits again
<inetpro> at least you are still here Kilos
<Kilos> yeah im a die hard
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> and you visit now and again inetpro 
<Kilos> ill even make you a smiley
<Kilos> :-)
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> shocked you hey?
<Kilos> heres a nice one on pidgin <3
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: did you enjoy it?
<superfly> yes, thanks
<superfly> busy with supper, will be back later
<inetpro> np
<Kilos> night all. sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-11
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all :)
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Squirm> just found out my Facebook profile has been cloned
<Squirm> makes me wonder how they do it
<trender> nothing digital is secure or sacred
<trender> its all just a fat waste of time
<Squirm> so I had a look at all my privacy settings
<Squirm> I can't find anything to block the public from viewing my profile
<Squirm> I always put it down to peoples tendency towards idiocy :P
<Squirm> bad privacy settings
<Squirm> accepting stupid app requests
<Squirm> but there is nothing, they just cloned my profile using freely available info
<Squirm> and there's nothing I can do about it
<Squirm> (least until a friend with an invite sends me the suckers Facebook link)
<trender> facebook is a waste of time
<trender> avoid social media it always ends badly
<trender> we dont pay much for food at all now
<trender> oops sorry
<trender> wrong window
<trender> hehe
<Kilos> Squirm, so are there 2 of you there now
<Squirm> you all should be scared
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> i think my adsl router is messing around, maybe somthing else though
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> they get old it happens
<magespawn> i see superfly was here last night
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> you werent
<magespawn> did not say much though
<Kilos> nope must be busy again
<magespawn> no i was helping friends out setting up a network share between their windows laptops and mac desktops
<Kilos> ah
<confluency> Squirm: email Facebook support and report the issue. They should shut down the cloned account. I don't know what the procedure is, but I assume they'll be able to tell that your real account has identical info and is older.
<Squirm> confluency: I will
<confluency> Also, there should be an option to make your profile visible only to friends or friends of friends rather than everyone.
<Squirm> I just want to get the URL of the clone
<confluency> Although you might want to wait until after the dupe account is deleted.
<Squirm> send that along with the message
<Squirm> but I'm not worried
<Squirm> if someone is stupid enough to send me money without confirming it's me
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> besides, all the people that would send me money, I work with :P
<Kilos> hi digigram 
<digigram> hey Oom Kilos
<digigram> random question... Does anyone know of a good and free shell server? (Yeah good and free can go together, we all use Ubuntu)
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> alo uncle Kilos :)
<Squirm> uh
<nlsthzn> just back from yet another mad dash to the big city... visa secured...
<Squirm> idk if good and free can go together
<nlsthzn> now it is all systems go :D
<Squirm> I used to know, but haven't seen any in ages
<Kilos> cool nlsthzn 
<Kilos> digigram, have you googled?
<Kilos> http://shells.red-pill.eu/
<Kilos> http://freeshells.fewona.net/
<digigram> yes Kilos I have, I have also tried all of the spam connected with the shells on those sites
<Kilos> eish
<digigram> I'm trying fewona, waiting for confirmation
<digigram> booya found one
<digigram> thanx
<magespawn> digigram: what exactly are free shells? free shell servers?
<digigram> <digigram> random question... Does anyone know of a good and free shell server? (Yeah good and free can go together, we all use Ubuntu) <-- yeah free shell servers
<magespawn> but hosted on the net
<Kilos> the fewona one digigram ?
<digigram> yes magespawn a hosted one
<digigram> Kilos shell.cjb.net
<digigram> I'm using one at alwaysdata.com but I needed a second one to share some load
<magespawn> why not something like EC2?
<digigram> not familiar with that?
<digigram> oh amazon
<digigram> is there a free version?\
<digigram> mmm, 750 hours per month for a year. Sounds reasonable
<magespawn> thats what i though
<magespawn> bbl 
<Kilos> k
<N8Wulf> Ola
<N8Wulf> Day 6 on Kubuntu.... Mmmmmm Lovin it... 
<Kilos> hi N8Wulf 
<N8Wulf> How you Mr?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<N8Wulf> good ty, tired of sitting at hospital waiting for doctors to start operating on my Mom-in-law
<N8Wulf> been sitting here since 6am, she had to be here at 6h30... still not gone into theater
<N8Wulf> but at least I've been able to install and configure my Virtualbox
<N8Wulf> and Xmind
<N8Wulf> and install thunderbird
<N8Wulf> and spent R400 on coffees already at Dulce
<N8Wulf> and you? what yuou up to?
<N8Wulf> your polipo going strong? noticed any difference?
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi N8Wulf 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> dont browse much so polipo wont have much to do here
<charl> wow the apache issue tracker has been down now for hours
<charl> wonder what went wrong
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Sorry, but a web server's bug tracker is down
<Trixar_za> That's hilarious for some reason
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<charl> Trixar_za: apache is not a web server, it's a foundation
<charl> they do have a popular webserver, the apache httpd, though
<Trixar_za> They used to only do the httpd until they acquired OpenOffice. To my knowledge anyway :/
<charl> definitely not, according to the wikipedia they only acquired openoffice as of june 2011
<Trixar_za> Also if I haven't mentioned it yet, I made Windows 3.1x run in DosBox because I found out you could.
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> I did discover that there are a bunch of people around that still run Win 3.1x on ancient machines. They even created software like Calmira for it, which is a 16 bit Delphi app that emulates Windows 95's interface
<N8Wulf> lol
<Kilos> you bored Trixar_za ?
<N8Wulf> sounds like installing ubuntu then loading a Windows 7 theme so it will look the same...
<Trixar_za> Makes sense if you consider that you can run it on systems that can only handle a terminal based linux
<Kilos> N8Wulf, Trixar_za uses another os
<Kilos> slitaz or something
<N8Wulf> ah... so he's like me, here for the Coffee
<Kilos> hehe
<N8Wulf> well I'm at Dulce in any event...
<inetpro> Trixar_za: The Apache Software Foundation provides support for the Apache community of open-source software projects, which provide software products for the public good
<inetpro> The ASF is made up of over 100 top level projects that cover a wide range of technologies.
<Kilos> Trixar_za, wont tinycorelinux work there even
<Kilos> ohi inetpro 
<N8Wulf> at least they just brought me a Complimentary Cupa Joe
<Trixar_za> And the Windows install is about 40MB with Video for Windows, Calmira, Sound Blaster Drivers and S3 Video Drivers. I also installed Win32s, WinG and Installed Quicktime.
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else
<Trixar_za> Kilos: Probably not. These people still run it on 386 machines
<N8Wulf> Hi inetpro
<Kilos> wow its very basic
<Trixar_za> You do get extreme minimalists like that. They want to see how slim they can run a system for shits and giggles
<inetpro> Trixar_za: An alphabetical list of all ASF projects: http://projects.apache.org/indexes/alpha.html
<N8Wulf> inetpro: Lol
<N8Wulf> you are one serious Down to Business person
<Kilos> haha he dont like peeps mocking what he likes
<inetpro> N8Wulf: misinformation just kills me regardless what it is
<Kilos> QA, coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Trixar_za> Right and how many of those don't directly plug into the HTTPd?
<Trixar_za> :P
<Vince-0> Sup!
<Vince-0> Anyone done MDM LDAP auth for desktops?
<inetpro> Trixar_za: oh most definitely not
<Trixar_za> inetpro: I'm just messing with you :P
<QA> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> QA, ty
<QA> You're welcome Kilos
<Kilos> jy is te stadig man
 * inetpro goes back to his rabbit hole
<Kilos> lol
<charl> wait what is the deal with QA
<charl> where is Maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, is here
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> im just revving the pro
<charl> revving the pro lol
<Kilos> he will bomb me any minute
<Kilos> QA, is a modern ibid
<QA> Kilos: *blink*
<inetpro> QA: die!
<QA> inetpro: You're not the boss of me
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Trixar_za> http://www.lfgcomic.com/page/677/
<Trixar_za> That Richard kills me
<charl> Trixar_za: dosbox is cool, i used it a while back to play this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alley_Cat_%28video_game%29
<charl> Trixar_za: it was actually the first time i ever played this game on a colour monitor :)
<Trixar_za> Yeah, I wanted a friend to be able to play 16bit games on their Windows 7 64Bit system. The Win 3.1x in DosBox is a trick you can use to do that.
<charl> Trixar_za: oh wait, you can run dosbox on windows as well? i only tried it on linux
<Trixar_za> Like Sierra's Shivers which I used the new installer (from Sierra's site) to turn my CD into a CD-less version
<charl> can't say i know that one
<Trixar_za> Yeah. And if a dosbox.conf is in the same directory with Linux, it uses that conf instead. With the Windows Version you have to put the DosBox.exe in the same directory with the SDL.dll and SDL_Net.dll files
<charl> this was the other one i used to play when i was a kid: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorillas_%28video_game%29
<Trixar_za> I have a bunch of games you can't play on 64bit Windows or Non-Pro Windows 7 versions
<charl> there were more but i can't recall what they were called, played them on an intel 80188 with a monochrome screen
<Trixar_za> Sierra has a found a way around this by making installers that apply all the patches and makes it dosbox ready
<Trixar_za> It's pretty cool. They have also made ScummVM ready installers too
<Trixar_za> charl: You must have had an awesome childhood
<charl> Trixar_za: how so?
<Trixar_za> You got to play on a Commodore64
<charl> Trixar_za: not at all, never owned a commodore
<charl> i only ever owned intel-based architecture (including amd)
<N8Wulf> nostalgic how growing up with a C64 is seen as reason to a awesome childhood... I played Snakes on Dos 6.22 if it counts for anything
<Trixar_za> The QBasic version?
<charl> oh i had a cellphone based on arm once, now that i think of it, so i have to correct myself lol
<charl> heh i used to program a bit in qbasic in the 90s
<charl> just as a hobby
<charl> hated it though
<Trixar_za> http://www.win31.de/esoft.htm
<Trixar_za> Check how small Java SDK was
<Trixar_za> :P
<charl> first versions of java i used was about 16mb
<Squirm> lo Trixar_za 
<charl> hi Squirm 
<Trixar_za> lo Squirm
<Squirm> hey ChanServ 
<Squirm> charl: 
<charl> lol
<charl> it happens
<charl> i'm off
<charl> have a good evening all !
<magespawn> looks like i missed all the interesting converation
<magespawn> conversation
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn> so SA is getting ID cards now?
<trender> anybody know how to get the blackberry setting to make the internet browser graft ???
 * nlsthzn shudders
<confluency> With luck, they'll be less forgeable than ID books.
<nlsthzn> sure... like the ever changing passports :/
<magespawn> it is not too hard to forge anything when you start with a birth certificate
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-12
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn we getting min here again
<nlsthzn> alo
<magespawn_> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn_ 
<magespawn_> And we are growing tails
<Kilos> ya the few thats left
<Kilos> internet been sick a while now
<magespawn> Lots of splits and such
<Kilos> i dunno where everyone else is
<Kilos> we were at 40 for weeks
<magespawn> Working, not-working or maybe just busy?
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> Today i start the search for a high school for fish one
<Kilos> wow already
<Kilos> boarding school?
<Kilos> or pangeni
<magespawn> Well i have no idea what is out there so? 
<magespawn> We will look at both.
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> whew you gonna need to find more work
<Kilos> methinks schools have got expensive now
<magespawn> For sure
<magespawn> Like the cost of a new car per year
<Kilos> i moaned about maritzburg college 20 yuears ago
<Kilos> wow what you gonna do?
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> Kilos that is why the wife and I are both studying 
<Kilos> all the best with that magespawn 
<magespawn> she with be an accountant in a couple of years
<Kilos> and your studies?
<Kilos> you need to be a member of parliament to afford schooling looks like
<magespawn> Not that bad, and there is a wide range of fees
<Kilos> ya and then the extras
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo
<Kilos> they never end, every coupla weeks they ask for so much for this or that
<magespawn> Some for hostel and school about R69000 rand per year
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> i moaned about 3k a year
<magespawn> Drakensburg boys choir at R97100.00
<Kilos> try maritzburg college
<Kilos> very good school
<Kilos> but far
<magespawn> Most are far  
<Kilos> ya from you they will be
<fiklig> Hi there, yesterday I tried installing Ubuntu 13.04 dual boot with my Win XP.  Did the  whole procedure.  Now I only get Win XP at start up , and also get a  Win  messgae ""checking file system on C:" "volume label is System" "one of your disks needs to be checked for consistency"etc
<fiklig> Is this the right place to get help?
<magespawn> Hi fiklig 
<fiklig> Hi Magespawn
<magespawn> Yes it is, this is the voluteer help channel
<Kilos> hi fiklig 
<fiklig> Great!
<fiklig> Hi Kilos
<magespawn> that sounds to me like the ubuntu install did not complete correctly
<Kilos> yeah grub aint completed
<magespawn> fiklig: can you boot your win xp and get a working os?
<fiklig> Yes, at the end it ejected the CD  and then terminated all processes and just hunf there, and I had to manuallly shut down
<fiklig> Sorry, got mixed up.  Yes, I can boot the Win XP and have a workign OS, but int he bootup it gives achkdsk error message "one of your disks needs to be checked for consistency"
<Kilos> magespawn, thats where boot-repair fixed things
<magespawn> does the win xp see the whole hard drive or is part of it hidden, ie you now have 40gb hadrdrive instead of 80gb?
<Kilos> but i dunno if it works with 13.04
<fiklig> magespawn - I'll have to check wheterh it sees the whole drive . . . just give me a minute or 2 to check please
<Kilos> i dont think xp will see the ext4 parts
<fiklig> I just looked at the hardrive, only 121 GB fo 250 disk is showing under windows
<fiklig> only 121 GB of 250 GB disk . . .. 
<magespawn> so it looks like the ubuntu partitioning worked
<fiklig> ok
<magespawn> so perhaps just the grub is the problem which is the boot loader for ubuntu
<magespawn> let me google
<fiklig> thanks
<Kilos> wbb sheep time
<fiklig> kilos - sorry?? what is "wbb sheep time"
<magespawn> fiklig is there critical data on the machine?
<magespawn> will be back sheep time
<fiklig> magespawn - I did trnasfer all my data to new 1 Tbyte Hardrive
<magespawn> Kilos looks after sheep he is going to check on them and Be Back Later
<magespawn> maybe follow the instructions here http://askubuntu.com/questions/256879/dual-boot-menu-not-showing-after-installation-of-ubuntu-12-04
<fiklig> magespawn - thanks! intersting sideline !! ;-)
<fiklig> thanks I'll look up the link now
<Kilos> magespawn, i once had a prob the same. xp wouldnt allow grub into the mbr
<Kilos> i think thats when i dumped xp totally
<magespawn> fiklig: a lot of the guys here are busy at work at the moment, so it does help t hang around
<fiklig> thanks I was just checking, the last thing I did when installing 13.04 , the message to restart, then ejected the disc, then this message"asking askign all remai9ning rpocesses to terminate" [OK]" and then it hung. Is thatnormal?
<magespawn> no that is just before the computer shuts down or reboots. that fact that it hung can indicate a problem of some sort
<magespawn> there is also the forums on the ubuntu and ubuntu-za websites where you go for info, and google is your friend
<magespawn> most of the problems come up with later versions of windows, xp usually plays nicely
<fiklig> thanks I had tried googleing, shall try ubuntu-za website now.  Thanks for your help.  I'll try the bootrepair link also. How do  I log out of this IRC?
<magespawn> Kilos: what is the mailing list link?
<Kilos> sec
<magespawn> fiklig: how did you get here? from the site or are you using a irc client?
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ 
<fiklig> from the ubuntu-za site
<magespawn> fiklig: you can also ask here ^^
<magespawn> probable just close the tab/windows with the chat in
<Kilos> magespawn, there is a way to boot from the cd and install grub again but i think you gotta mnt the drive first
<fiklig> magespawn: and kilos: I'll use the install CD and "try ubuntu" option, and then  try the grub repair using command line
<fiklig> I really appreciate you guys advice, thanks again ....
<Kilos> visit here often fiklig 
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> its grub-pc he has to install i think
<magespawn> yup that was in the link i gave him
<magespawn> or her
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> right at the bottom there was another link to boot repair home page as well
<Kilos> ah you shoulda pointed him there
<Kilos> boot-repair is a good tool
<Kilos> from live cd
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ho superfly 
<Kilos> work already or only tomorrow
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> work today
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> well youll need it to recover from the lekker holiday methinks
<Kilos> and you can kick that guy
<Kilos> forget his nick
<Kilos> oh superfly did you ingress all the wqay
<Kilos> way
<nlsthzn> http://www.khaleejtimes.com/kt-article-display-1.asp?xfile=data/uaebusiness/2013/June/uaebusiness_June158.xml&section=uaebusiness
<superfly> Kilos: a little bit
<magespawn> superfly how is the weather down there?
<Kilos> eish magespawn i cant member the guy by the fly's work 
<Kilos> hi Guest7904 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy inetpro plustwo 
<Guest7904> hi ppl
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za Guest7904 
<Kilos> can we help you?
<Guest7904> how are you kilos
<Kilos> im ok ty and you Guest7904 
<Kilos> do we know you?
<Guest7904> i am ok
<Guest7904> no 
<magespawn> Hawkies i think Kilos
<Kilos> aha ty magespawn 
<Guest7904> i am nana from durban 18 female
<Kilos> the fly gotta rev him
<Kilos> this is a ubuntu help channel Guest7904 
<Kilos> we are all linux users
<Kilos> you on a black berry
<Guest7904> yes
 * Squirm has a look around
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> shame poor nana
<Squirm> you should have started chatting her up Kilos 
<superfly> magespawn: cold and wet :-/
<Kilos> no man Squirm the fly woulda jumped on me
<Kilos> superfly, rev hawkies a bit
<Kilos> he didnt visit while you were away
<Squirm> and superfly didn't visit me while he was away
<superfly> I'm sorry Squirm
<Squirm> for shame!
<superfly> Squirm: there was an "Ubuntu Hour" near durbs
<superfly> I met kbmonkey and Vince-0 (in addition to nuvolari)
<Squirm> which I absolutely forgot about :/
<Kilos> aw Squirm old age catching up
<magespawn> it is pretty cool to meet online people face to face
<Squirm> I've met nuvolari 
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> I've met a whole 2 people from irc
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> lol ive only met the pro
<Kilos> nice guy
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> how's it going
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<charl> good thanks
<charl> sorry accidentally pressed meta+shift+e instead of meta+shift+q
<charl> still need to get used to i3
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos
<Vince-0> 2nd sick day - 
<Vince-0> so I get to tinker with LDAP for the desktop's auth
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<magespawn> howdy Vince-0 charl Squirm
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: Sure
<magespawn> 36 Kilos
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> 37
 * Kilos holds thumbs
<magespawn> Squirm: is it you who works at Treverton?
<Squirm> magespawn: indeed it is
<charl> Vince-0: i did that years ago, central ldap login with openldap, pretty cool stuff
<magespawn> i was jsut checking out high schools for 2016
<magespawn> just
<charl> Vince-0: only problem: when ldap goes down :(
<magespawn> that is when fish one goes
<Squirm> prep/college?
<magespawn> college grade 7
<Vince-0> yes! also , this has to be on ldap2,linux mint 13
<Squirm> magespawn: grade 8?
<magespawn> yes sorry
<charl> Vince-0: am i getting the right impression that, these days, linux mint is more popular than ubuntu?
<Squirm> I use mint
<charl> Vince-0: i get the impression that ubuntu has taken a big blow due to unity
<Squirm> at office and at home
<charl> Squirm: main motivation?
<Squirm> charl: that's why I'm using mint
<Squirm> Mint MATE
<charl> ah i see
<charl> anyone use cinnamon?
<charl> didn't appear to be terribly stable last when i used it but it looks very promising
<Vince-0> yes indeed
<Vince-0> Mate's OK - it runs on 1GB RAM systems
<charl> well even windows 8 runs on 1gb ram systems :P
<charl> does not exactly give me the feeling of minimalism :P
<Vince-0> it's a pitty the desktop environment decides the distro
<charl> i am using standard ubuntu with i3 now, the new xubuntu also looks great, lubuntu too
<charl> too many choices
<Vince-0> I have half an idea to get makululinux a go
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wheres the other half
<charl> only look at it now for the first time
<charl> it looks like an african project, anyone know who is behind it?
<charl> i have not seen many african distributions the last while, there used to be a couple
<charl> ubuntu is too actually, but that kind of went international
<Vince-0> business needs ability to easily lock down tight 200+ linux desktops - (can't get mate to disable wallpaper change reliably)
<charl> define lock down tight?
<Vince-0> some Pretoria guy, he's quite good - getting I think 5 DE's in one
<charl> that's not so difficult actually
<charl> most just don't do it out of choice
<charl> it's all just package selection
<Vince-0> program compatibility is lots of work?
<charl> program compatibility?
<charl> what does that have to do with the DE?
<Vince-0> Cinnamon, Gnome, KDE, Mate, Xfce
<nuvolari> o/ lo
<nuvolari> er, iol.co.za is falling over
<nuvolari> Maaz: is iol.co.za up?
<charl> it all just comes down to application themeing but in principle it doesn't matter
<Maaz> nuvolari: No, http://iol.co.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<charl> hi nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hello charl 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<charl> i'm going for a walk outside, bbl...
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh hi Kilos :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi all
<Squirm> nuvolari: have you seen why?
<Squirm> it's being DDoS'd by Hactivists
<Kilos> yo Sub_Oracle 
<charl> Squirm: how do you know that?
<charl> pastebin url?
<Squirm> http://www.news24.com/Technology/News/IOL-confirms-DDOS-attack-20130612
<charl> wow nice, they supported mugabe, that is shocking
<charl> http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/hackers-attack-iol-1.1531273
<charl> i agree with otter no point in taking down a site like that
<charl> i was interviewed by him a long time ago
<charl> i see on their twitter they are about to take down http://www.zanupf.org.zw/
<Vince-0> harhar
<charl> ... and it's down lol
<charl> https://twitter.com/zim4thewin/status/344794788551356416
<charl> if only taking down a website that probably nobody visits anyway could account for lost lives
<charl> just looking at https://twitter.com/ZANUPF_Official it seems all they do is slander mdc-t
<charl> have a good evening, all!
<charl> i'm off
<nuvolari> Squirm: nope, didn't see why
<nuvolari> but it came back up later
<nuvolari> ah, I thought so much
<smile4ever> Spaceman! :D
<smile4ever> Babylon Zoo - Spaceman
<smile4ever> For the bandwidth-equipped under us: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeUx5sdp3qM
<Kilos> hi smile4space 
<smile4space> Hi Kilos :) How are you feeling?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> flu dying slowly
<smile4space> I'm good! :)
<smile4space> I'm studying hard for my exams
<Kilos> good
<smile4space> Today I had maths :)
<smile4space> Kilos: tomorrow I have French. Will you assist me? :D
<Kilos> lol i dont know any french
<smile4space> Kilos: Oh that's a pity. I have oral exam too ;)
<smile4space> speaking exam
<smile4space> or how you may call it
<smile4space> :)
<magespawn> evening all
<smile4space> magespawn: hi :p are you an expert in French? ;)
<magespawn> no not at all
<Kilos> oral exam
<smile4space> magespawn: Tell me, how I am supposed to succeed for my French exam? :P
<smile4space> Kilos: okay :)
<smile4space> In Dutch it sounds rather dirty ;)
<magespawn> learn how to speak french
<Kilos> go to ubuntu_fr
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ubuntu-fr
<smile4space> That's no problem. Studying the words is :P
<smile4space> I can speak French couramment ;)
<smile4space> I just hadn't had enough time to learn the vocabulary
<magespawn> read a dictionary?
<Kilos> Maaz, google ubuntu france on irc
<Maaz> Kilos: "IRC/ChannelList - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList :: "Local language support | Ubuntu | Ubuntu" http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/local-language :: "FrenchTeam/ApprovalApplication - Ubuntu Wiki" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/ApprovalApplication :: "Support interactif (IRC) | Communauté francophone d ... - Ubuntu-fr"
<Maaz> http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/webchat :: "xchat - Documentation Ubuntu Francophone" http://doc.ubuntu-…
<Kilos> smile4space, ^^
<Kilos> chat to them
<Kilos> must be someone there that can help you
<magespawn> smile4space: how long have you got?
<smile4space> good night :)
<smile4space> magespawn: time left you mean? 0 minutes
<Kilos> we 0°c tonight magespawn 
<Kilos> brrrr
<Kilos> night smile4space 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Kilos> did you go see the french peeps
<magespawn> night smile4space 
<smile4space> Kilos: no I didn't :)
<smile4space> I will succeed
<Kilos> ai!
<smile4space> I promise
<smile4space> ;)
<Kilos> all my googling for nothing
<smile4space> Kilos: I'm sorry :o
<Kilos> you better
<Kilos> np lad
<Kilos> good luck
<smile4space> big hug :) thanks
<Kilos> sigh down to 32 ain
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> hi Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> again i meant
<Kilos> too cold to type here
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: can't even type hello any more?
<Kilos> oh my
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> sorry inetpro 
<Kilos> hello my friend
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> vrek koud vanaand
<inetpro> ek blameer jou nie
<Kilos> ja man gaan sak to 0°c by ons
<Cantide> o.o
<Kilos> rs van pts 2°c
<Kilos> res
<Cantide> it was 5 C in Durban last night, if Android is to be believed
<Kilos> ya 6 tonight there
 * inetpro was 'n ysblok toe ek uiteindelik tuis kom
<Kilos> thats a serious winter in durbs
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> dis vrek koud buite
<Kilos> en binne ook
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> lekker warm bad gehad en nou's ek weer piekfyn
<Kilos> hehe ja n warm bad werk goed ne
<inetpro> nou moet mens eintlik gaan slaap
<Kilos> ja anders is jy nou nou werk n blok ys
<Kilos> weer
<Kilos> sjoe sukkel om te tik dis so koud
<inetpro> te vroeg man
<Kilos> i wonder where bakuman and banlam went
<Kilos> man le en speel op die foon
<inetpro> superfly: you still alive?
 * inetpro needs to find another twitter client for KDE
<inetpro> choqok stopped working today
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> fix it man
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... moeilik
<Kilos> nee man jy is mos slim
<inetpro> ai
<magespawn> good day inetpro Cantide 
<Cantide> hallo '<
<Kilos> completely remove and reinstall
<Kilos> purge
<Cantide> i have made contact with the Korean loco haha
<magespawn> cool Cantide 
<inetpro> Kilos: twitter retired all applications using their API v1
<magespawn> is that the problem inetpro ?
<inetpro> magespawn: yep
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> they need to change the app to use API v1.1
<Kilos> so pidgin no good either anymore?
<inetpro> magespawn: https://dev.twitter.com/blog/api-v1-is-retired
<Kilos> or gwibber
<magespawn> ahh well, that kinda sucks, will have to wait a bit for that
<magespawn> yeah i saw something alpng those lines on twitter, i think
<inetpro> and the sad part is that twitter RSS feeds have now also been retired
 * inetpro can't understand why people don't want RSS any more
<Kilos> aw
<Cantide> i like RSS <3
<Cantide> what are they using instead?
<inetpro> Cantide: that's what we need to figure out now
<Cantide> people be crazy '<
<inetpro> there is no alternative that does the same thing IMHO at this stage
<inetpro> obviously I could be wrong
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> email addy for hire
<inetpro> Kilos: I would love to be wrong on this one
<inetpro> anything better must be damn good
<Kilos> google more
<Kilos> must be something
<Kilos> is pidgin also gonna not work?
<inetpro> Kilos: probably
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> so then its twit place via browser
<magespawn> i love rss, best way to keep update with lots of info 
<Kilos> ill need another workspace
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> magespawn: absolutely right
<magespawn> and if you have the right client you update and read offline
<magespawn> Kilos: maybe try one of the other clients
<Kilos> ya will have to try something
<Kilos> inetpro, is it dead already
<inetpro> magespawn: I also used to monitor a twitter search string or two as RSS feeds, now those are all broken
<inetpro> Kilos: yep, they officially retired (killed) it today
<magespawn> never tried that
<magespawn> with lots of warning of course
<Kilos> i go see what pidgin twitter says
<inetpro> they actually did extend the retirement date with a month already
<inetpro> should have been dead in May
<inetpro> but as usual everyone waits until the last minute to fix things if at all
 * inetpro was silently hoping that the devs would fix things for me
<Kilos> ya pidgin twitter dead too
<magespawn> the droid twitter still works
<Kilos> swines
<inetpro> actually tweetdeck for android was also supposed to die, but mine is still working
<Kilos> sflr and corrie gonna be lost
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think so, they are probably using something that is already using the new API
<magespawn> isn't there a tweetdeck for ubuntu? runs on adobe air?
<inetpro> magespawn: tweetdeck on the web is perfect, but
<inetpro> it's not the same as a dedicated client
<inetpro> See: https://web.tweetdeck.com/
<magespawn> i though it was only a client, learn something new each day
 * inetpro just loves the simplicity of choqok
<inetpro> fortunately choqok should be back soon
<inetpro> http://momeny.wordpress.com/2013/06/12/choqok-will-back-soon
<Cantide> what is it? 'o'
<inetpro> Cantide: aptitude show choqok
<inetpro> a KDE micro-blogging client
<Cantide> aha
<Kilos> so id gwibber also useless now
<magespawn> good night all
<Cantide> good night, too :)
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> night magespawn et al '<
<inetpro> good night magespawn, can[tab]
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> a can of tab would be nice
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-13
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> good morning
<Vince-0> haaui
<Kilos> morning magespawn and others
<magespawn> hey Kilos, sleeping late?
<Kilos> sorry
<magespawn> just asking if you were sleeping late, it is good ifbnot well
<Kilos> ya just slept in somehow and then had to rush to get sheeps concentrates mixed
<Kilos> so pc had to wait
<magespawn> pc are good at that.
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> they are not impatient at all, and sheep need attention
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hyows things there magespawn ?
<Kilos> how too
<Kilos> ice in water here again
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> busy with a Department of Education meeting as a member of the SGB.
<Kilos> ah well hear what they ngotta say
<magespawn> does not bode well, was supposed to start at 09:00
<Kilos> oh my
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<charl> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl: No problem
<Kilos> hi charl 
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> goeie more Kilos
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> sorry connection dropped... seems like ipv6 on the wifi here is unstable
<charl> it's a new thing though, they're probably still working on it
<Kilos> can only get better
<charl> Kilos: are you over the flu??
<Kilos> nope charl but much better
<charl> good to hear
<Kilos> still the runny nose and cough
<Kilos> ty
<charl> i have a stomach bug that has been bothering me for the last month
<charl> it isn't serious but it just doesn't seem to want to leave
<charl> i need to go to a meeting, bbl
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352  superfly 
<magespawn> Hey Kilos, looks like the net is still sick.
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> is it twitter thats blocked the clients from working there 
<Kilos> what would be the reason for that
<Kilos> i wonder if that guy got the grub prob fixed
<Kilos> shame
<magespawn> we can only hope so
<magespawn> yes twitter on their side stopped the version 1 access
<Kilos> swines
<magespawn> there could be all sorts of reasons for that
<Kilos> i see there a new twitter app called birdie
<Kilos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/new-linux-twitter-app-birdie
<Kilos> just havent found when they said it was new yet
<magespawn> might be worth a try
<Kilos> looking at it now
<magespawn> do not usually us the pc for that sort of thing, do it all through the phone and tablet
<magespawn> how is this for a dodgy site? http://getofficesuite.com/join.php
<Kilos> arent there probs from them too
<Kilos> you opening it with windows
<Kilos> anything not ms based is dodgy to them
<magespawn> if you see that logo in the top left, that is the open office logo
<Kilos> but we libreoffice now
<Kilos> openoffice is old
<magespawn> i have clicked through to the payment area and it is actually for a product called novus office standard
<Kilos> WAYTTD
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> first time ive used that
<magespawn> WAYTTD
<Kilos> what are you trying to do
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> i got an email, and thought i would check it out
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> birdie connects now i gotta figure where to type
<Kilos> yay magespawn birdie works but can only accept one account at the moment, they are still developing it
<magespawn> cool Kilos
<Kilos> aw it crashed
<Kilos> all gone
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> restarts easy enough
<magespawn> they are still working on it
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> at least it gets in
<magespawn> pick up kids time bbl
<Kilos> k
 * Squirm looks around
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> lo there tired one
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> so now I hear Google is giving websites with no mobile site a lower score :/
<Kilos> everything is pointing mobile direction methinks
<Kilos> more mobiles than pcs already im sure
<magespawn> hey all
<Kilos> hi  magespawn 
<charl> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> hi magespawn, Squirm 
<magespawn> hi charl
<charl> Squirm: google mobile search prioritises what it believes to be mobile websites, that's an old thing
<charl> Squirm: as for the rest, don't believe rumors, it's these seo-douchebags that keep going with it
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<charl> i am really thirsty, been working too hard
<charl> been doing some cool stuff with w3c dom in java and apache commons httpcomponents
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl!
<magespawn> charl details or links
<Kilos> magespawn, of any interest to you?
<Kilos> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad-Aware
<magespawn> will have a look
<charl> magespawn: ???
<charl> sorry was busy writing a mail there
<magespawn> no worries, was just interested in what you said namely been doing some cool stuff with w3c dom in java and apache commons httpcomponents
<charl> oh sorry, that
<charl> 1 sec
<charl> http://docs.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/api/org/w3c/dom/package-summary.html
<charl> http://hc.apache.org/
<charl> sorry it's no longer part of apache commons, to correct myself
<magespawn> ty charl
<charl> it comes from apache commons httpclient
<charl> np
<magespawn> Kilos that is not one that that i have used before, but it uses the avira engine which i have seen before
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i liked the bit that it does malware spyware and virus
<Kilos> if it actually does that is
<Kilos> poor windows peeps
<Kilos> what a life
<charl> i run win8 inside a VM, mainly for office and one or two other applications
<charl> i just let security essentials do its job and don't worry about it further
<charl> but if i ever get problems with it, it would be trivial to revert to an earlier snapshot or even reinstall
<charl> if you don't run IE as your default browser, don't install from untrusted sources, and have good server-side email filtering, there is minimal chances of getting malware on your pc
<charl> the rest is just unnecessary worrying
<Kilos> tell that to the peeps with crashed pcs
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> thank heavens for ubuntu
<charl> well if you install random binaries on ubuntu you might also end up with some malware
<charl> but the chances are minimal
<charl> most malware authors target the most popular platforms, windows #1 and osx #2
<charl> most popular desktop platforms, i should say
<charl> if gnu/linux was a popular desktop operating system it would have been targeted too
<charl> mostly only linux-based servers are targeted though
<charl> because it's probably the world's #1 server o/s
<charl> oh and android-based phones
<Kilos> oh my them too
<Kilos> i actually find IE on win7 much better than the old ones
<Kilos> give the devil his due, they have improved some
<charl> i still would not use IE for the life of me, but you are correct, it has improved
<charl> it is so bad they actually made a self-ridiculing site http://www.browseryoulovedtohate.com/
<charl> hen they replaced it with a new campaign http://www.beautyoftheweb.com/
<charl> however their market share continues to drop http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_stats.asp
<charl> chrome continues to rise and all other browsers continue to fall, google is taking over the web
<Kilos> can someone explain this http://www.itweb.co.za/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=59975
<Kilos> is it on cells only the free bit
<charl> "This morning, at G-South Africa, in Cape Town, 8ta announced “Free Zone powered by Google” - a service that gives people access to mobile Web search and feature-phone-friendly versions of Gmail and Google+ with zero data charges."
<charl> mobile web search is the mobile site
<magespawn> i think it was anything that used an 8ta sim like a tablet or phone but not for the modem on a pc
<charl> typically only accessible from a mobile web browser like the type you have on a mobile phone
<charl> yup that makes sense magespawn 
<magespawn> and it was only the search and the first linked page of the search
<charl> you could perhaps fool it by using a mobile web browser inside an android emulator (for example) on a tethered pc
<magespawn> maybe you could past it if you could get a mobile browser on the pc
<charl> no guarantees though
<magespawn> lol
<charl> they say great minds think alike magespawn :)
<charl> not sure about dumb ones though :(
<charl> it also seems to count for mobile apps
<magespawn> indeed, they also say something else, that slips my mind at the moment
<magespawn> hah
<charl> i don't know how they calculate the billing, it's hard to know how they differentiate unless you have technical knowlege of the implementation
<charl> have an outrageously good evening all :)
<Kilos> ya man nokias use opera
<Kilos> hey magespawn we min here man
<magespawn> yup 31 
<magespawn> 30
<magespawn> oops
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> maybe ill get G+ free if i use opera then i can go there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> here be more info
<magespawn> Kilos: not sure if that would work, i think is only google search
<Kilos> http://www.2oceansvibe.com/2012/11/13/got-an-8ta-sim-card-you-now-get-free-web-access-with-google/
<Kilos> they say in there the g+ is a free thing too
<Kilos> and the internet seems to recognise opera as a mobile browser
<Kilos> maybe you gotta join their freezone first
 * Kilos looks
<Kilos> Share and search on your phone with no data charges
<magespawn> sounds like a deal
<Kilos> but no english the apart from philipines and sri lanka
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> which of them is close to za english
<Kilos> i also want free data and all
<Kilos> wont work thats for location
<Kilos> grrr
<magespawn> not sure Kilos, experiment
<magespawn> i am off home, later
<Kilos> go safe magespawn 
<Kilos> ended up at my broadband but dont understand their random question
<Kilos> Please give the name and surname in the following list which are the odd ones out (sample answer like: Johan Pretorius): Akhona, Buhle, Celiwe, Diliza, Entla, Fundani, Gabhaza, Hloniphile, Isiwelwa, Jabulile, Khwezi, Louis, Mangaliso, Neziswa, Othembela, Phaphama, Qedusizi, Reneilwe, Schoeman, Thonjeni, Unathile, Veliswa, Wonga, Xabaquba, Yawilweca, Zondlile
<Kilos> ah maybe now
<Kilos> i dont read to well
<Kilos> what a schlep
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> birdie works
<inetpro> Kilos: good for you
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> but it sounds like an old thing that I tried some time ago
<Kilos> will use till you say choqok is working
<Kilos> its still under developement so i dunno
<Kilos> no frills they say
<inetpro> Kilos, magespawn: that g+ 8ta freezone thing is no more
<inetpro> look at the date
<inetpro> then read the later date story at: http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/79371-free-zone-powered-by-google-is-no-more.html
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i got to the mybroadband thing and waiting for a confirm email
<Kilos> grrr
<inetpro> it was stupid to start with anyway
<Kilos> aw its gone?
 * inetpro wbb
<Kilos> oh well
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> hi
<Kilos> wb Xethron 
<Kilos> whew its cold again
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<zeref> o0o0
<zeref> herro ubuntu-za
<inetpro> good evening zeref
<superfly> ohi zeref
<inetpro> superfly: how are uou today?
<inetpro> you as well
<superfly> inetpro: meh.
<inetpro> hmm... whatever that means?
<inetpro> sounds like you have lost the interwebs
<zeref> whaoh
<zeref> anybody tried wicket?
<Butch_> What's that?
<Butch_> Apache Wicket?
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-14
<Kilos> morning all
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn `
<Kilos> gotta laugh at telkoms efficiency
<magespawn> What have they done now?
<Kilos> Kindly be advised that we are still waiting for Networking to confirm optimization on your serving tower. We are aiding the process and we will give you feedback once they given us a response.
<Kilos> they been waiting for 3 months now
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> but now i got their email addy too, ty birdie
<Kilos> never got replies from them before
<Kilos> on twitter that is
<magespawn> So they are making some progress then
<Kilos> the birdie woke them up
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya they waiting
<Kilos> thats good i spose
<magespawn> Birdie tweeting in your will do that
<Kilos> actually my connection isnt too bad anymore
<magespawn> Maybe some people moved away
<Kilos> they actually l posted to me to put my cell number addy and query in a mail to service@8ta.com
<Kilos> so i musta tweeted them some time back already from pidgin
<Kilos> seems like birdies tweet better than pidgfins
<Kilos> pidgins
<magespawn> i had somebody pm latelast night looking for help
<magespawn> <eshietweb> hello
<magespawn> <eshietweb> pls am having some issues with my ubuntu
<magespawn> <-- eshietweb (c42ef633@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.196.46.246.51) has quit (Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client)
<Kilos> what help
<magespawn> that is all they said
<kbmonkey> hello
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<Kilos> they left nothing on here magespawn ?
<magespawn> will have to wait to see if they come back]
<magespawn> not that i saw
<magespawn> let me scroll
<Kilos> yeah will try keep an eye open
<magespawn> not around the time they pm me anyway
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> looks like the wireless card on my older laptop just dies
<magespawn> died
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> do you know what wireless cards cost?
<magespawn> one of those things
<magespawn> the laptop is too old to get a replacement, will have to be an external
<Kilos> i tried googling but get all kindsa lappy and pc adds with wireless in
<magespawn> anything from about R80 upwards
<magespawn> there was one i was looking at that has an external removable antenna
<Kilos> are there good and bad ones, like the more they cost the better they are
<magespawn> lets me see if i can find a lnk
<Kilos> yeah i would need to attach an outside aerial to it
<magespawn> http://www.dbg.co.za/product_info.php?cPath=1_55_63&products_id=380
<magespawn> brb
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> haha did you see that info about free internet with 8ta was old
<Kilos> the pro told me look at the date
<Kilos> battled to find it but was in 2012
<kbmonkey> tired -.-
<Kilos> he always tells me i dont read properly
<kbmonkey> today
<Kilos> why kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> hey how come you here onna week day?
<kbmonkey> maybe my bedtime too late
<Kilos> if thats what you do when tired stay tired
<Kilos> we score
<kbmonkey> yar we switched to dsl backup at work, it does not block ssh, so I can get on here now :)
<Kilos> lekker
<kbmonkey> hope it stays like this ;)
<Kilos> ya
<kbmonkey> work till 2-3 am each day this week
<kbmonkey> sleep till 6 or 7, repeat
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> good overtime pay
<kbmonkey> nope. this is for my personal projects
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> also started noline course in programming
<kbmonkey> online == noline? lol yes very much indeed
<kbmonkey> kilos I can make a little app and also run it on my phone too.
<magespawn> where you doing it kbmonkey?
<kbmonkey> long weekend too hey
<Kilos> to do what kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> coursera.org magespawn
<magespawn> nice i had a look there too, busy with codacademy at the moment though
<Kilos> apps must do helpful stuff
<kbmonkey> Kilos, its called "Creative Programming for Digital Media & Mobile Apps"
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> Kilos: i am not sure what chip is in that card yet, so it might not work with linux
<magespawn> will need to do more research
<Kilos> oh the wireless cards chip magespawn ?
<magespawn> yup the one inside the tp-link adapter
<kbmonkey> will you replace it with a pcmcia card magespawn? are those still in laptops btw?
<Kilos> magespawn, with that quad antenna you wont need a high gain card
<magespawn> this is the thing, the laptop is a compaq nx6110 and i think the internal card has stopped working so i was lloking around at new externals
<magespawn> looking too
<Kilos> the antenna wil give you what gain you need
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> indeed and i can make my own to boost it even more if needed
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> that is a potent antenna that
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> no electricity since 7:4
<magespawn> hi Squirm
<Squirm> 5
<magespawn> ouch
<Kilos> eish Squirm 
<kbmonkey> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> power is a big issue in za
<kbmonkey> ah well I have a morning meeting then work. laters all
<Kilos> k kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> good luck with that card magespawn 
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> it just came back on
<magespawn> http://www.wantitall.co.za/PC-Hardware/TP-LINK-TL-WN722N-Wireless-N150-High-Gain-USB-Adapter-150Mbps-w-4-dBi-High-Gain-Detachable-Antenna-IEEE-802-1b-g-n-WEP-W__B002WBX9C6?gclid=CK7y_Mj64rcCFbMbtAodmHAAm
<Squirm> I almost had a day off
<Kilos> say yay
<magespawn> how is the price differance between the two
<Squirm> I could have gone back to sleep Kilos.
<Squirm> not yay
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> massive diffs mage
<Squirm> bbiab. need to shutdown to take my PC of the geni
<Kilos> how would you connect that to a lappy
<magespawn> usb
<Kilos> eth socket
<Kilos> ah
<Squirm> wantitall is insanely expensive
<Squirm> rather... buy it off ebay
<magespawn> so i see, how are they staying in business?
<Kilos> poor fly and trains
<Kilos> no rest for the wicked Squirm 
<magespawn> here is the actual company product page http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?model=tl-wn722nc#over
<Kilos> i just want a plain wireless card
<Kilos> will use a gain antenna
<Kilos> a diectional aerial has always been stronger than one that is omnidirectional
<magespawn> yes i have an idea to use a dish to make a wifi  aerial, works over about 2kms
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> a good aerial should do about 25 ks
<Kilos> dishes are good
<Kilos> the important thing is nothing in between
<Kilos> line of sight
<Kilos> look at satelite tv dishes
<Kilos> work very far
<magespawn> yes indeed and this is passive and home made
<Kilos> the sky is the limit
<Kilos> hi trender 
<trender> yo
<magespawn> brb restart
<Kilos> hi drussell hows things?
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos, hoe is die skape 
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> net qal die water is geys
<Kilos> ho superfly 
<Kilos> bad train day?
<Vince-0> wot's qal die water is geys
<Kilos> all the water is iced solid man
<Kilos> oh sorry al die water
<Vince-0> "al" is geys
<Kilos> ya skuus man
<Vince-0> a new word for me: geys
<superfly> geys?
<superfly> Kilos: you don't mean grys?
<Kilos> i dunno what the right way of doing it is
<Vince-0> it is pretty cold here I think it was 6C at night this week
<Kilos> ge ys
<Kilos> ge-ys
<Vince-0> aah
<Kilos> we musta been under 0°c
<Vince-0> sho
<Kilos> thats why we gave the transvaal to the van der merwes way back then
<Vince-0> So for the past couple days I've been trying to get Ubuntu to preseed a ldap client install
<drussell> Kilos: good!
<Vince-0> what a hack
<Kilos> working Vince-0 ?
<Squirm> Kilos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TP-Link-TL-WN722N-150Mbps-High-Gain-Wireless-USB-Key-/360609502926?pt=UK_Computing_USB_Wi_Fi_Adapters_Dongles&hash=item53f60056ce
<Vince-0> meh, stupid dpkg-set-options part isn't doing what it's supposed to and documentation are thin
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i dunno about this stuff Squirm i will need one that has a plug for an external cable to an antenna on a pole
<magespawn> Squirm there are suppliers here with it
<magespawn> Kilos:  these are only for wifi networks not for cellular
<magespawn> Squirm: http://www.dbg.co.za/product_info.php?cPath=1_55_63&products_id=380
<Kilos> ya well the quad is also for wifi
<magespawn> who wifi are you going to use? is the a network near you
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> ya ptawug
<Kilos> and other hotspots all over
<magespawn> now that would be cool
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> one like this then http://www.dbg.co.za/product_info.php?cPath=1_5_48&products_id=165
<magespawn> if/when i get back into/near a city that would be top of the list: joining a wug
<Kilos> only prob with ptawug is the dont supply internet
<Kilos> but lots of those with uncapped will download for you
<Kilos> thats what they said anyway
<magespawn> if the supply internet then they come under the icasa regulation and need a licence
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> now this looks like a cool toy http://is.gd/la0hTg
<Kilos> magespawn, you can build that quad easy man
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> you can even build a tower up near the game reserves garage or where the workers stay
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's a longish weekend
<Kilos> there used to be a guy on cb there that spoke to half of natal from there
<ThatGraemeGuy> i only found out yesterday :-o
<Kilos> is tommorow a holiday?
<magespawn> no monday
<superfly> ohi ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: me too
<magespawn> hi ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> hey superfly
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> nice surprise hey?
<Kilos> magespawn, also you can find the ptawug guys on irc
<Kilos> they sell all the equipment
<Kilos> and give advice on what to do where
<magespawn> i think they have a site up too
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> wb Vince-0 did you crash it?
<Squirm> Kilos: quad?
<Kilos> its a serious aerial Squirm  i think i got the plans from magespawn 
<trender> its not so serious for an external earial man
<trender> the quad cant handle wind
<ThatGraemeGuy> you shouldn't buy any wug stuff before consulting with a wugger
<ThatGraemeGuy> that stuff is crazy complicated
<ThatGraemeGuy> and sometimes there's a cheaper option you had no idea about depending on a number of factors
<Squirm> ThatGraemeGuy: It's not that complicated
<Squirm> and it's actually not *that* expensive
<ThatGraemeGuy> alrighty
<Squirm> we use the equipment around our school
<magespawn> that was just some stuff i pulled from youtube
<ThatGraemeGuy> it isn't terribly expensive, but if i can spend R700 instead of R2,000 i'm not exactly going to say no
<magespawn> i was looking to build my own as an experiment
<Squirm> magespawn: if you want to build long range wireless networks. Look at the Ubiquiti equipment, Miro sells them
<Squirm> Kilos: do you know where the closest point of connection to you is?
<magespawn> Squirm: i have done and uniterm as wel
<Kilos> you turn it like a tv antenna 
<Kilos> and watch signal strength
<Squirm> Kilos: for about R800 you can buy the Ubiquiti Nanostation - we're running it at about 2.6km
<Squirm> well, 3 of them to a highsite, then about 500m from the highsite to our office
<magespawn> bbl got a non reading cd drive to sort out
<Squirm> those are fun
<Kilos> eeek
<charl> good morning
<charl> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee pease
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee pease
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
<Maaz> Squirm: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Okay
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<Squirm> :/
<charl> hi Squirm 
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<charl> Squirm: ADHD? :)
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Squirm> Maaz: make it a LARGE cup
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Maaz: big cup
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<charl> Squirm: ask for a beer mug
<Squirm> Maaz: beer bug please
<Maaz> Squirm: Sorry...
<Squirm> Maaz: beer mug please
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<charl> Maaz: dummkopf
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<charl> Maaz: du bist ein dummkopf
<Maaz> charl: Sorry...
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee in a beer mug
<Maaz> Squirm: *blink*
<tonberryE352> \big{cup}
<charl> gah
<charl> hi tonberryE352 
<tonberryE352> hallo
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> I know it's possible
<Squirm> just can't remember what to ask for
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Maaz: help
<Maaz> Squirm: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Squirm> Maaz: help coffee
<Maaz> Squirm: Times coffee brewing and reserves cups for people. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   coffee (on|please)
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Maaz: help beer
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Squirm> Maaz: help mug
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Squirm> Maaz: what can you do?
<Maaz> Squirm: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Squirm> ...
<Kilos> Squirm, large
 * Squirm waits for his cuppa Jo to throw it back at Maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> :D
<Kilos> lol
<charl> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl
<Kilos> Maaz, with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<charl> good good now we are getting somewhere
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl, Squirm and Kilos!
<Squirm> cremora?
<Kilos> Maaz, and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<Squirm> eig
<charl> bah cremorah
<Squirm> eugh
<charl> synthetic crap
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> don't spoil your coffee with it
<charl> +1
<Squirm> cremora--
<Squirm> Maaz: cremora--
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> Maaz: karma
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: help karma
<Maaz> Squirm: Keeps track of karma for people and things. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   forget karma for <subject> [[reason]]
<Maaz>   karma for <subject>
<Maaz>   [reverse] karmaladder
<Maaz>   <subject> (++|--|==|ftw|ftl) [[reason]]
<Squirm> cremora --
<Squirm> cremora -- Euww
<Squirm> Maaz: cremora -- Euww
<Maaz> Squirm: Excuse me?
<Squirm> karmaladder
<Squirm> Maaz: karmaladder
<Maaz> Squirm: 0: superfly (23), 1: cocooncrash (19), 2: tumbleweed (16), 3: maiatoday (11), 4: drubin (10), 5: Kilos (10), 6: Vhata (8), 7: morgs (8), 8: highvoltage (7), 9: confluency (6), 10: nuvolari (3), 11: Symmetria (3), 12: ubuntu-za (2), 13: russell (2), 14: |3o|3 (2), 15: yusuf (2), 16: queery (2), 17: youtube-dl (1), 18: ScorpKing (1), 19: Web Africa (1), 20:
<Maaz> Lenovo (1), 21: fnb (1), 22: ibid devs (1), 23: Hodgestar (1), 24: Android (1), 25: doghou…
<Squirm> Squirm++
<Squirm> Maaz: Squirm++
<Maaz> Squirm: You can't karma yourself!
<Squirm> Maaz: cremora--
<Squirm> Maaz: Kilos--
<tonberryE352> there is karma?
<Squirm> but it's not working!
<Squirm> reverse karmaladder
<Squirm> Maaz: reverse karmaladder
<Maaz> Squirm: 0: ubuntuforums (-3), 1: tomtom (-2), 2: empathy (-2), 3: cremora (-2), 4: hal (-1), 5: virtualbox (-1), 6: KnightRider (-1), 7: car services (-1), 8: kde (-1), 9: ucf (-1), 10: virtualenv (-1), 11: drl (-1), 12: wordpress (-1), 13: Nokia (-1), 14: opendns (-1), 15: digests (-1), 16: kspread (-1), 17: --. --- --- -..   -- --- .-. -. .. -. (-1), 18: Nepomuk
<Maaz> (-1), 19: Virtuoso (-1), 20: Strigi (-1), 21: KDE's Desktop Search (-1), 22: sars (0), 23…
<Squirm> karma for tomtom
<Squirm> Maaz: karma for tomtom
<Maaz> Squirm: tomtom has karma of -2
<Squirm> Maaz: tomtom++
<Squirm> Maaz: tomtom--
<Squirm> Maaz: tomtom --
<Squirm> Maaz: tomtom ++
<Squirm> ......
 * Squirm leaves
<Kilos> does the karma thing go up when you ++ someone or thing
<Kilos> how did i get to number 5
<Squirm> yep
<Squirm> so it did work at some point
<superfly> Squirm: it still works, AFAIK. Maaz just doesn't reply when you do it
<superfly> Maaz: tomtom--
<superfly> Maaz: reverse karmaladder
<Maaz> superfly: 0: ubuntuforums (-3), 1: tomtom (-3), 2: empathy (-2), 3: cremora (-2), 4: hal (-1), 5: virtualbox (-1), 6: KnightRider (-1), 7: car services (-1), 8: kde (-1), 9: ucf (-1), 10: virtualenv (-1), 11: drl (-1), 12: wordpress (-1), 13: Nokia (-1), 14: opendns (-1), 15: digests (-1), 16: kspread (-1), 17: --. --- --- -..   -- --- .-. -. .. -. (-1), 18:
<Maaz> Nepomuk (-1), 19: Virtuoso (-1), 20: Strigi (-1), 21: KDE's Desktop Search (-1), 22: sars (0), …
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you the leader superfly 
<Kilos> far ahead
<superfly> not sure why
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> oh, I see cremora is -2
<Squirm> thanks superfly 
<Kilos> Maaz, cremora ++
<magespawn> hey
<magespawn> turns out they were using the wrong drive
<magespawn> whatis this about karma?
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> it happens
<magespawn> usually people are too focused in one direction, wood for the trees and all that
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> bbl fish time
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> well peeps musta  ++ you when you sorted probs out
<Kilos> dunno what i did though
<nuvolari> ooh, I haz karma
<nuvolari> I haz a gurlfriend!
<nuvolari> :P
<nuvolari> (well, you know what they say about karma)
<nuvolari> eek, might be rude
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<charl> nuvolari: is she cute?
<nuvolari> charl: no clue
<nuvolari> :P
<charl> nuvolari: eh, you have a girlfriend you have never seen?
<charl> even if it was a waifu you would have still seen a picture :)
<nuvolari> charl: Squirm | Maaz: karmaladder
<charl> wat
<Kilos> karma is his new chick man
<charl> bah this is even more disturbing than a waifu
<Kilos> lol
<charl> nuvolari: rather get a waifu, it would be _more_ "normal" lol
<magespawn> afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> you people are not normal by any stretch of the imagination
<Kilos> them ya
<Kilos> im innocent
<magespawn> hah
<magespawn> you are here by extension ...
<Kilos> whatever that might mean ya
<magespawn> you know, guilty by association, well here it is mad by association
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya well
<magespawn> it is not so bad once you are in
<Kilos> hehe
<charl> magespawn: lol
<charl> have a good weekend all
<Kilos> ai! net splits again
<magespawn> later all home time
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> whew noisy bunch
<Kilos> ya a dog like that is bad news
<Kilos> causes lotsa hard feelings with the peeps there
<Kilos> chmm...
<Kilos> hm... too
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos goeie nag oom
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-15
<Kilos> greetings all
<magespawn> howdy all 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> Kilos: how do we ask Maaz if a site is down?
<magespawn> i cannot remember
<Kilos> is link down
<magespawn> Maaz is vodacom.co.za down
<Kilos> hmm
<Kilos> looks like
<Kilos> qa has said to me no its just you
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i am getting conflicting messages 
<Kilos> oh my
<magespawn> Maaz is vodacom.co.za down?
<Kilos> he isnt answering so something is wrong
<Kilos> no ?
<magespawn> Maaz, is http://vodacom.co.za down?
<Maaz> magespawn: Yes, http://www.vodacom.co.zahttp://vodacom.co.za/ is down (No such domain)
<Kilos> <QA> Kilos: Yes, http://vodacom.co.za/ is down (Server is not responding)
<magespawn> one of my customers here uses vodamail for her email and has not been able to get her mail for 11 days now
<magespawn> does anyone have more info on vodacom.co.za? it looks like it is up and down like a yoyo 
<Kilos> magespawn, tell her to fone thier help line
<magespawn> we are talking about an extremely techno phobic/challanged person, she does not even know how descibe her problem
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> well you fone them with her fone then man
<Kilos> and tell her to get gmail and let it fetch them from voda
<magespawn> indeed i just do not like charging people for doing work like this
<Kilos> you just charging for your time lad
<Kilos> its not unreasonable
<Kilos> you can do it free as well if you have the time to burn
<magespawn> looks like it is back up again
<magespawn> lets hope it stays up until i can get out to their house
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is it on pc or fone the prob
<magespawn> on pc using a vodacom 3g to get to the net
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you need to get wireless going there
<magespawn> that would be nice
<Kilos> those things that Squirm spoke about last night
<magespawn> brb just going to change pc
<Kilos> 800 bucks things
<Kilos> to far for me to scroll
<Kilos> magespawn: if you want to build long range wireless networks. Look at the Ubiquiti equipment, Miro sells them
<Kilos> thats what squirmy said
<Kilos> or tell them to tweet vodacom support
<Kilos> @Vodacom111
<magespawn> hey back again
<magespawn> i think the way for me to go intially will be to do a wug
<magespawn> then if i can get the icasa licence for being an isp then add that on as a service
<magespawn> i do not know how to get people here to want to use a wug though, maybe offer a storage service or something
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> ash ptawug guys for advice'
<Kilos> they got a massive wug here
<magespawn> that is an idea
<magespawn> lots of geeks
<Kilos> reaches to brits on my side
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> not so many geeks here
<Kilos> Maaz, google ptawug on irc
<Maaz> Kilos: "www.ptawug.co.za – IRC" http://ptawug.co.za/site/irc/ :: "www.ptawug.co.za – Getting Started" http://ptawug.co.za/site/gettingstarted/ :: "www.ptawug.co.za - Pretoria Wireless User Group" http://www.ptawug.co.za/ :: "#ptawug WugNet - Chat Room on IRC - irc.netsplit.de" http://netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23ptawug&net=WugNet :: "Pretoria
<Maaz> Wireless Users Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretoria_…
<Kilos> i wish maaz would get upgraded
<Kilos> QA, google ptawug on irc
<QA> Kilos: "www.ptawug.co.za – IRC" http://ptawug.co.za/site/irc/ :: "www.ptawug.co.za – Getting Started" http://ptawug.co.za/site/gettingstarted/ :: "www.ptawug.co.za - Pretoria Wireless User Group" http://www.ptawug.co.za/ :: "#ptawug WugNet - Chat Room on IRC - irc.netsplit.de" http://netsplit.de/channels/details.php?room=%23ptawug&net=WugNet :: "Pretoria Wireless Users Group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P…
<Kilos> see the diffs
<Kilos> they sell all the equipment too i think magespawn 
<Kilos> and im sure at better prices
<magespawn> things to look into for sure'
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :)
<magespawn> just in time for lunch
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> im making curry
<Kilos> oh my i got dropped
<magespawn> send some this way you two
<Kilos> will make for a messy email methinks
<magespawn> and a bit hard to print
<Kilos> lol
<CanCook> i'm making seaweed soup :p
<CanCook> brb
<Kilos> i dunno how to cook and then eat
<Kilos> my food takes time
<Kilos> but i taste all the way through
<magespawn> home time, later guys
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> whew Xethron bad connection you got there
<Kilos> yo Trixar_za 
<Xethron> sadly yeah :(
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn at least we be the scots
<Kilos> beat
<Xethron> rofl
<Xethron> you be the scots?
<Kilos> methinks TMO needs more say in the game though
<Xethron> shame
<nlsthzn> my heart
<nlsthzn> I have had WAY to much to drink after this game
<Kilos> beat Xethron 
<nlsthzn> WTF BOKKE!@!!!!!!!!!!
<Kilos> oh my nlsthzn 
<Kilos> naughty boy
<Xethron> yeah yeah, we all know you secretly wanne be them
<Kilos> some refs suck
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> TMO needs power to override the refs at times
<Kilos> kyk weer shows lotsa mistakes
<Kilos> kyk weer=replay for the uninformed
<Kilos> Xethron, no way to cure the connection?
<nlsthzn> scots did well.. but got away with lots 
<Kilos> im not clued up with that stuff
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<Trixar_za> Kilos: http://www.trixarian.net/doswin.png and http://www.trixarian.net/doswin2.png
<Trixar_za> In DosBox :P
 * Squirm thinks it's bed time
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> too cold
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile4ever> good night, byee:)
#ubuntu-za 2013-06-16
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> bbrrrr
<magespawn> good day
<Kilos> hi magespawn can
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> hey Kilos, he left already
<magespawn> bit of nerve racking game yesterday
<Kilos> what game mage?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> too cold to think
<Kilos> eish only 30 and half are away
<magespawn> Kilos: the bokke and scotland
<Kilos> oh ya
<Xethron> Morning ZA
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<Xethron> Heya Kilos 
<magespawn> hi Xethron
<kbmonkey> hello all
<Kilos> ohi kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> ohai
<kbmonkey> man i am hugnry, time for breakfast!
<magespawn> hey kbmonkey
<magespawn> it is almost lunch time in the 'normal' timeline
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> Ohi
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<superfly> Hi magespawn and Kilos 
<Kilos> nice to see you
<magespawn> how goes it down in the cape?
<superfly> cold. and without internets
<Kilos> aw
<superfly> I think a storm knocked out either my modem or my line. In addition to that, my routing server is also dead
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> ouch about the internets
<magespawn> and the hardware
<magespawn> superfly was it a new machine? the server?
<superfly> No, it's my old P2
<superfly> Which is worse. I'm sentimentality attached to that old box, it had been the most reliable machine I've ever owned. 
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> the old ones were a lot more robust
<magespawn> later you two, home time for me
<Kilos> superfly, if you got someone travelling i can send you a p3 and an early p4 if you like
<nuvolari> \o/
<nuvolari> ahooi
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari> gelukkige vadersdag oom Kilos 
<Kilos> dankie seun
<nuvolari> happy Fathersday to all the dads in here
<Kilos> ya from me too
<Kilos> especially the pro and fly and magespawn 
<Kilos> arme vlieg se internet dooi
<nuvolari> meh :-/ heartache
<Kilos> storm het sy goed getref
<Kilos> altyd iets
<Kilos> gaan dit goed met jou nuvolari 
<Kilos> ?
<nuvolari> dit gaan goed dankie oom kilos!
<Kilos> mooi
<nuvolari> vier vadersdag saam my pa en ma
<Kilos> lekker
<nuvolari> hulle het my kar terug gebring, maar nou gaan Hyundai van my hoor. Hulle steel my geld
<Kilos> ai!
<kbmonkey> hello nuvolari 
<Kilos> kbmonkey, what can one do for a connection that keeps dropping someone here
<Kilos> i dunno how clued up Xethron_  is
<Kilos> but it seems better today
<Kilos> is it the isp's fault
<Kilos> Xethron_, did you find anything to get it better?
<superfly> Kilos: the list of things that could cause a disconnection is almost endless
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> btw, Kilos, magespawn: I had an idea. I'm going to see if my insurance will pay out for lightning. if so, I may be able to get most of the costs covered to replace both my servers and my router
<Kilos> lets hope superfly 
<superfly> yeah. the contents of my home is insured
<superfly> just seeing if I can find out whether or not they cover lightning too. I've heard so
<Kilos> good luck
<kbmonkey> Kilos, not much you can do if the connection keeps dropping. you having troubles?
<kbmonkey> mine constantly keeps dropping, sometimes for an hour or more
<Kilos> not me kbmonkey 
<Kilos> 8ta doing well here
<Squirm> lo
<Kilos> lo Squirm 
<kbmonkey> conencting irc through a shell account, so even if i disconnect here irssi keeps going :]
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> oh my, my mouth-words sure are conbobulated today
<Kilos> whew
<kbmonkey> I need a transorbital bolotomy
<Kilos> eina
<superfly> kbmonkey: Quassel FTW too :-)
<kbmonkey> I tried that ninja-ide for a little, back on geany now. it did to much :p
<kbmonkey> it felt slow and laggy. ide's should not have to render so much all the time.
<superfly> as I've said before, so far the IDE that seems to suck the least is PyCharm. It still sucks, but not quite as much as the others
<kbmonkey> superfly, game level 1 screenshot: http://darknet.co.za/aliverpg/posts.images/gameplay-level1.png
<superfly> Ninja-IDE was one step more sucky than PyCharm
<kbmonkey> PyCharm hey? I'll look that up...
<superfly> it's a commercial IDE
<kbmonkey> oh jetbrains make it
<superfly> but I got an open source license for one of my open source projects
<superfly> yes
<kbmonkey> they make resharper too?
<kbmonkey> nice
<superfly> nuvolari is a big jetbrains/intellij fan
<kbmonkey> I prefer to stay close to the tools, git command line and a text editor. makes one feel the structure of code more
<superfly> honestly, i see no difference between using Kate and PyCharm, other than PyCharm includes some really nice tools, like their refactor tool
<superfly> when you deal with a project that is several thousand lines long, using a text editor just doesn't cut it
<superfly> you need something with the concept of a project
<kbmonkey> PyCharm is not FOSS?
<superfly> no
<superfly> it's based on IntelliJ, but that's as close to FOSS as it gets
<kbmonkey> been playing in processing (.org), very nice. deploys your apps to android seamlessly.
<superfly> have you had a look at Android Studio?
<kbmonkey> is that the google ADT?
<kbmonkey> yes I have that too
<superfly> that's Google's joint project with JetBrains to make The One True Android IDE
<kbmonkey> I see they bundles the ADT into the studio
<kbmonkey> no I dont have the studio per se, it got released after I downloded ADT
<kbmonkey> I will save up some data to get it 
<kbmonkey> Kilos, did you end up trying crunchbang?
<Kilos> yes kbmonkey but it didnt want to connect as usual
<Kilos> worked with fone but not modem
<Kilos> so gave up\
<kbmonkey> eina
<Kilos> its tto muxh like xubuntu
<Kilos> didnt even have right click open with optiuons
<Kilos> so ide stick with unity and kubuntu 12.04 for as long as possible
<Kilos> its also debian hey kb?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, 
<kbmonkey> yes, debian base. defaults to thunar for file browser
<kbmonkey> I dont use that one though
<Kilos> thats where the nm weakness is then
<kbmonkey> i'm going back to coding a bit, not as productive today as I could be :)
<Kilos> hehe
<bender> ...
<Kilos> whew noisy bunch
<Vince-0> rawr
<Vince-0> reading: http://www.linuxpromagazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/What-makes-for-a-community-distribution
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 psydroid smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :)
<smile4ever> you were gone yesterday
<smile4ever> :o
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> too far back to remember
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hoi smile4ever :)
<psydroid> hi Vince-0
<psydroid> I was having dinner
<smile4ever> Kilos: you were sleeping :D
<smile4ever> or you just left
<smile4ever> psydroid: hoi ;)
<Kilos> maybe smile4ever 
<smile4ever> anyway, we missed you, Kilos :)
 * Squirm looks around
<Kilos> aw sorry
<Kilos> hi Squirmy
<Kilos> too cold to sit by the pc
<Kilos> serious winter in the transvaal
<Kilos> google weather in pretoria
<Kilos> ai!
<Squirm> it's colder here
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: In Irene, South Africa at 5:54 PM SAST on June 16, 2013: 12°C; Humidity: 51%; Wind: North at 6 km/h; Conditions: Clear; Sunrise/set: 6:51 AM SAST/5:24 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 11:50 AM SAST/
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Mooi River
<Kilos> its gonna be zero here tonight
<Maaz> Squirm: City not found
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Howick
<Maaz> Squirm: Too many places match Howick: Howick, Quebec and Howick, South Africa
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Howick, South Africa
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Squirm> ...
<Kilos> hehe
<Squirm> shows what a hole I live in
<Squirm> Maaz: weather in Estcourt, South Africa
<Maaz> Squirm: That didn't seem to agree with me
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> neverminf
<Squirm> d
<Kilos> its maaz thats sicker
<Kilos> QA, weather in Estcourt, South Africa
<QA> Kilos: In Estcourt, South Africa at 2:00 PM SAST on June 16, 2013: 6°C; Humidity: 84%; Wind: West at 3 km/h; Conditions: ; Sunrise/set: 6:52 AM SAST/5:10 PM SAST; Moonrise/set: 11:43 AM SAST/
<smile4ever> Kilos: summer here! :D
<smile4ever> They predict 34 degrees celsius for the coming days :(
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> smile4ever, try hitting your control key and o twice 
<Kilos> oh my i forgot how
<Kilos> 3°c
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> less work than degrees
<Kilos> QA, die
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. much warmer in bed
<smile4ever> good night everyone
<smile4ever> :)
<nuvolari> fp
<Trixar_za> sp
<nuvolari> oh hi Trixar_za :>
<Trixar_za> ebafp
<Trixar_za> (everybody bitching about first poster)
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Hey nuvolari
<nuvolari> pfft
<nuvolari> it's not lke it's happening every day
 * nuvolari eyes the wall clock
<nuvolari> something is wrong
<nuvolari> ok, mebbe not. Im off
<Trixar_za> [00:13:57] [Trixar_za] Anyway, it's at http://trixarian.net/atrk-bu2.zip if anybody else wants to mess with it. I also made it randomly select between Piano, Guitar or a mix of both (harmonized).
<Trixar_za> ^--- pasted in a different channel
<Trixar_za> :P
<nuvolari> what's that Trixar_za ?
<Trixar_za> It's a python script that generates impulse tracker songs
<Trixar_za> Which is MOD compatible, so most media players on Linux can play them
<nuvolari> ah
<nuvolari> rosegarden will work I guess
<nuvolari> ok, I'm off now really
<nuvolari> night Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> night nuvolari
<Trixar_za> sleep well man
<nuvolari> thanks, you too!
<kbmonkey> hello
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-09
<Kilos> bbrrrrrrmorning all
<Kilos> hi mazal hoe werk tiksters op so n oggend
<mazal> More oom Kilos , ja nee is bietjie koel vanmore
<bduk1> More almal
<sakhi_> Morning #ubuntu-za
<superfly> good evening
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> and thanks for the birthday wishes :)
<inetpro> goeie more
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: haven't had a minute to look at the map generating thingy yet?
<superfly> no
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmm'kay
<Kilos> hi superfly  magespawn  ThatGraemeGuy  and all
<Vince-0> o/
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  die_held  
<Spekko> more Kilos 
<Spekko> :D
<Kilos> hi Spekko  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi kil<tab><tab>
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos :)
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<Kilos> hi drussell  hows davey?
<drussell> Kilos: heyhey! I'm good thanks, how about you?
<Kilos> im good too ty
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> tell them dev peps not to disable the workspace switcher by default
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self nuvolari  ?
<Kilos> net kwaai koud hier in die oggend en saans
<nuvolari> dit gaan okei dankie oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> ek sal vir oom bietjie hitte stuur
<nuvolari> ons het nog bietjie oor
<Kilos> hahaha
<Spekko> Maaz seeen jabberwocky96_
<Maaz> Spekko: Sorry...
<Spekko> Het maaz 'n "seen" function ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> maaz seen magespawn
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: magespawn was last seen 17 hours, 27 minutes and 59 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-06-08 12:24:20 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-06-09 02:31:52 PDT
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> although seeen != seen
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Spekko> hahha
<Spekko> my bad
<Spekko> Maaz seen Jabberwocky6)
<Maaz> Spekko: I don't know who Jabberwocky6) is
<Spekko> Maaz seen Jabberwocky96_
<Maaz> Spekko: I don't know who Jabberwocky96_ is
<Spekko> Maaz seen Jabberwocky
<Maaz> Spekko: Jabberwocky was last seen 1 year, 6 months, 4 days, 1 hour, 14 minutes and 36 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-12-12 03:49:08 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2013-04-16 08:11:10 PDT
<Spekko> Maaz seen Jabberwocky96
<Maaz> Spekko: I don't know who Jabberwocky96 is
<Spekko> :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> maaz seen jabberwockya19
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: jabberwockya19 was last seen 3 days, 4 hours, 43 minutes and 24 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-06-06 01:24:09 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2014-06-06 03:43:50 PDT
<Kilos> Spekko  jy nou die regte egte Spekko  ?
 * Kilos waves to inetpro
<Vince-0> whoot!
<Kilos> bbl
<arnaud__> Hello guys §
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: there
<theblazehen> hi
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Your Gmail account is being deleted due to Tos violation that was left on resolve on your gmail account.
<Kilos> what is that tos thing
<Kilos> hi magespawn superfly inetpro and others too
<superfly> Kilos: Terms of Service
<Kilos> oh my i wonder what i di wrong
<Kilos> dont even know which account it is
<Kilos> ty superfly ill follow it up and try make heads outa the tails
<superfly> Kilos: Let me guess, they have a link for you to click on to log into your mail?
<superfly> Kilos: don't click on any links in your e-mail!!
<Kilos> according to our terms and condition we are deleting your gmail account from our server and access to your 
<Kilos> gmail account would be permanently denied
<Kilos> if you which to continue using your gmail account you are required to resolve the Tos violation on your gmail account now.
<Kilos> Click the button below to proceed .This is an automated system generated warning message
<Kilos> oh
<superfly> Kilos: that e-mail is a hoax
<Kilos> how do you know that superfly ?
<Kilos> there is a proceed now button and this
<superfly> that
<Kilos> To opt out or change where you receive security notifications, click here.
<Kilos> Thanks,
<Kilos> The Gmail account team
<Kilos> oh my
<superfly> Kilos: that button is not a button, it is a link. Right-click on the link, click "copy link location" and then paste it in here
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> http://quantum-hrm.com/New%20hhdhffhdfbfnn379472749/fhdfhdhfdf%20%20dfiufdiufiurfeeuieureyfyeeueiufvv%20%20e89err8797r/gmail.htm
<superfly> Kilos: does that URL start with "https://mail.google.com" ?
<Kilos> nope
<superfly> need i say more?
<Kilos> nope ty
<Kilos> i didnt think of doing that to see where it came from\
<arnaudmez> Hi guys
<Kilos> hi arnaudmez 
<arnaudmez> hi Kilos, superfly 
<superfly> hi arnaudmez
<arnaudmez> what's on the desk here ?
<Kilos> ice blocks
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> very cold here
<Kilos> and new unity install dont connect with my d-link modem so grrr
<arnaudmez> have you tried to install new kernel ?
<Kilos> aw i shoulda sugar plummed them
<Kilos> i install what is in the .iso and use aotitude to upgrade
<Kilos> dont install stuff not yet passed
<Kilos> arnaudmez, what would be the advantage of installing a kernel that isnt in the repos yet
<arnaudmez> Kilos, remember i hae issues with my ubuntu box days ago
<Kilos> yes i do
<Kilos> but you installing that 14 kernel and in repos is still 13
<arnaudmez> didn't wanted to connect to connect to WiFi, then i installed new kernel and things came back to life and never had issue up to this morning 
<arnaudmez> you should give it a try then you can uninstall it if you want 
<Kilos> eish its giving probs again?
<arnaudmez> Kilos, the advantage :::: FUN
<Kilos> no when things work i leave them alone
<superfly> Kilos: installing a new kernel is not a big thing
<Kilos> but if it hasnt been passed and added to the repos then you can maybe have issues not so?
<superfly> compiling it is bigger, but still pretty simple these days
<arnaudmez> Kilos, are you afraid of breaking something ?
<Kilos> lol yes man
<Kilos> i like things to work
<Kilos> i broke my unity yesterday by following online fixes
<arnaudmez> it works perfectly for me
<Kilos> so just installed from scratch
<superfly> Unity is made of broken if you ask me
<Kilos> haha it has more probs than kde ya
<arnaudmez> Kilos, look here http://www.google.co.zw/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCMQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sysads.co.uk%2F2014%2F06%2Finstall-linux-kernel-3-14-5-ubuntu-14-04-linux-mint-17%2F&ei=owKWU7bwH7Ou7Aa404DICQ&usg=AFQjCNHUdmIrraOFaFgtEbdw3DKJMgPOng&bvm=bv.68445247,d.ZGU
<Kilos> sjoe you must shorten such links man
<Kilos> you pm maaz and tell him shorten "link"
<arnaudmez> Kilos, http://is.gd/TnulF3 
<Kilos> arnaudmez, what could i benefit from that
<arnaudmez> pretty interresting
<Kilos> ive looked
<arnaudmez> new functionalities, new drivers and more
<Kilos> you forget i dont understand heavy stuff
<Kilos> do you have an orange on your car aerial too?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> i understand apt-get and aptitude install remove update and upgrade
<Kilos> oh and i like making modems works
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> superfly, wassup minetest taking forever to load media
<superfly> Kilos: blame ThatGraemeGuy
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm not using TNT i promise
<Kilos> hahaha he tnted something
<magespawn> is it the birthday cake then/
<Kilos> how old now ThatGraemeGuy ??
<ThatGraemeGuy> 36
<Kilos> serious?
<ThatGraemeGuy> um... ya
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> congrats hope it was a good one and many more better ones on the horizon
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :)
<magespawn> still a sprite, hey Kilos?
<Kilos> hahaha ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> so, pro tip
<Kilos> a year or 2 younger than ian
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you make bags and use them to hold extra stuff, that stuff doesn't die when you do
 * superfly listens to uncle graeme
<ThatGraemeGuy> so a bit more convenient for storing some backup important stuff than a chest
<Kilos> haha ThatGraemeGuy what was in the bag?
<ThatGraemeGuy> just stuff, but now that i realised that bags are safe when you die i'm keeping a few important things in them just in case
<Kilos> i cant get in at all
<ThatGraemeGuy> a mese pick or 2, etc.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh i found some mese blocks yay
<magespawn> good idea
<Kilos> near -2000
<superfly> you can get all your stuff out of your bones though
<Kilos> lol he takes a bit long to find them sometimes
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<magespawn> i am also off to bed, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-10
<Kilos> morning all
 * Kilos testing so will be in and out
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Xethron> Hello Kilos :)
<Xethron> Oh, I never told you, I'm back on Linux Mint :D
<Xethron> And I'm as happy as ever!
<Kilos> good. 
<nuvolari> o/ mornings oom Kilos, Xethron 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> hi die_held 
<Xethron> Morning nuvolari
<nuvolari> more die_held 
<die_held> gooowd cold morning guys!
<Kilos> eish come on summer come on
<bduk1> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<bduk1> How are you Kilos 
<Kilos> cold ty and you bduk1 ?
<Kilos> i dont like tvl winters at all
<bduk1> No man lekker. 
<bduk1> kills all the germs and mozies
<nuvolari> kills them or just jaag them weg?
<nuvolari> oh hi bduk1 
<Kilos> haha
<bduk1> more nuvolari doesn't matter they don't bother me for a while
<Kilos> mozzies and noonoos you can splat, cold you cant
<bduk1> dont like splatting when trying to sleep
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> morning drussell 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen drubin 
<Maaz> Kilos: drubin was last seen 10 months, 29 days, 9 hours and 19 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2013-07-15 13:50:43 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-06-08 08:16:24 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<drussell> Kilos: heyheyhey!
<nuvolari> we don't matter to him any more :'(
<nuvolari> it's over oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> there's no more love in the relationship
<Kilos> whats over nuvolari ?
<nuvolari> heh, drubin 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> drubin, ping
<Kilos> another one getting way too scarce is our tumbleweed 
<Kilos> tumbleweed, how about a Hi guys I'm well and still in za
<die_held> Spekko: awe ma se kind
<nuvolari> anyone around using chromium?
<nuvolari> I have an issue where it freezes up completely when I open up gmail
<nuvolari> the google hangouts plugin is not responding
<nuvolari> so I have to kill the tab to actually get anything to work
<nuvolari> it does not happen in google chrome beta however
<Kilos> nuvolari, ami just try opera. i prefer it to all the other browsers
<Kilos> Maaz, google opera browser for linux
<Maaz> Kilos: "Linux - Opera" http://www.opera.com/computer/linux :: "Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new Internet ..." http://www.opera.com/download/get/?partner=www :: "Opera Web Browser | Faster & safer | Download the new Internet ..." http://www.opera.com/download/linux/ :: "Download Opera browser - Opera Software" http://www.opera.com/download ::
<Maaz> "Former Dev Gives Gloomy Outlook On Linux Support For the Opera ..." http://linux.slashdot.…
<Kilos> and there no upgrades every ten mins to eat data
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<nuvolari> I'm not the only one \o/
<nuvolari> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=382080
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> where do we find these logs please. a coupla days ago inetpro gave to lekker ping commands which i have lost fighting this new unity
<Kilos> one was mtr something or other
<Kilos> inetpro, fix it!
<Kilos> pu pu pu pllllease
<Kilos> It turns out, there are two bugs related to brightness issue in Ubuntu. One relates to Nvidia graphics card and other relates to Intel graphics card.
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> there isnt even a setting to see or change brightness or contrast or gamma unless you fiddle in nvidia settings
<Kilos> they say in settings-power there is a brightness slider
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Vince-0> o/
<superfly> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> lemme try a reboot
<Kilos> hi Spekko 
<Kilos> die_held, where is jabberwocky
<Kilos> you overworked him?
<die_held> Kilos: he probably over dosed on some script he was writing to conquer the world!
<Squirm> lol
<Kilos> haha hi Squirm 
<ThatGraemeGuy> wow, building a wooden roof is pretty heavy on the wood supply
<Kilos> oi!
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: is your house looking pretty yet?
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: have you  seen the map recently?
<Kilos> hes afk superfly 
<Kilos> maybe blew himself up
<smile|leren> hi :D
<Kilos> hi smile 
<smile> :D
<Kilos> inetpro, waar is jy??
 * ThatGraemeGuy explodes
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice map
<ThatGraemeGuy> you you find the white arrow i drew when i went exploring far away? ;-)
<Kilos> link please im on a new install
<Kilos> formatted /home and backup corrupt
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://minetest.snyman.info/
<ThatGraemeGuy> stop re-installing your O/S and just use your PC :P
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: But that'd be no fun!
<theblazehen> If things go according to plan then I'll be reinstalling for the 2nd time this month
<theblazehen> so.. Anyone wanna buy a R9 290 GPU? hehe
<Kilos> lol nvidia made bad things happen and launcher disappeared and top panel too
<ThatGraemeGuy> will it make my TNT chains look more impressive in minetest?
<theblazehen> Kilos: you got a nvidia card now? Nice :)
<Kilos> kde is still going fine
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: maybe? Whats your current graphics :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> no idea, i'm not much of a hardware nerd
<theblazehen> You CAN get it in quad 4K resolution ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ThatGraemeGuy> that i guess
<theblazehen> Well you can get the settings in minetest all the way to max, whilst running on a 4K display if you wanted
<theblazehen> But will be TOTALLY overkill
<ThatGraemeGuy> hard to put a new display in a laptop
<theblazehen> http://forum.notebookreview.com/e-gpu-external-graphics-discussion/418851-diy-egpu-experiences.html hehe
<ThatGraemeGuy> if anyone wants to donate wood to my roof building efforts, feel free to drop some off
<ThatGraemeGuy> and now that's enough talking about minetest
<ThatGraemeGuy> time to PLAY some minetest
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> ThatGraemeGuy: You try playing kerbal space program?
<ThatGraemeGuy> theblazehen: do you play?
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetest i mean
<theblazehen> I wish :(
<theblazehen> XDMCP is too slow, and I get max 12 FPS on netbook
<ThatGraemeGuy> ow
<theblazehen> When looking at sky, minimum render distance
<ThatGraemeGuy> still trying to figure out who built the little brick house
<theblazehen> Currently running it all over xdmcp to a VM
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Maaz: tell kilos I'm here as usual
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> hi inetpro
<smile> see ya :p
<smile> good night :)
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-11
<theblazehen> maaz tell smile penguin*
<Maaz> theblazehen: Sure, I'll tell smile on freenode
<apie> morning
<Spekko> Maaz coffe on
<Maaz> Spekko: *blink*
<Spekko> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Spekko!
<apie> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<bduk> Morning everyone
<apie> morning bduk
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for apie!
<bduk> Hi apie 
<apie> how is it going bduk?
<bduk> No complaints but a lot of requests and your side apie
<kbmonkey> well said sir!
<kbmonkey> my only complaint is we need more bananas!
<bduk> Ha ha
<kbmonkey> or that is more a request ;)
<kbmonkey> Maaz, tell Kilos that I left him wood blocks in the chest -1510 deep
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> kbmonkey: you also doing the super deep mining thing i see
<Vince-0> o/
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: ping?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: pong
<ThatGraemeGuy> that map making thing, did you write it or get it from somewhere?
<superfly> got it from somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's it written in?
<superfly> Python
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have the URL? I want to have a go at making it generate a bigger pic
<ThatGraemeGuy> 2x2 pixels for each block
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://87.110.8.195/minetest/, that one has the co-ordinates when you mouse over, cool
<superfly> the script has that option. incidentally, that's what broke it too
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, great :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> never mind then
<superfly> So I want to fix it, but need to find the time to do that, and I need to download the map to my PC to do that
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, alrighty then
<superfly> I'll get there... sometime...
<charl_> good morning all
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> no power since 6.45 am
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> high superfly ThatGraemeGuy Private_User inetpro and also those i missed
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> sorry Kilos, was it load shedding or maybe some dude decided to try out that old heater that he never got around to fix hence power outage ... LOL
<Kilos> lol i think it was something serious like transformer popping or some ok rode a pole out of the ground
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hmm... lost again
<Kilos> aw game gone into slow mode again
<superfly> Kilos: the internet seems a little slow at the moment
<Kilos> ah ty superfly 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos, I learned the giveme command
<Trixar_za> And I built a place so high up that it takes like 5 minutes to get up there
<Kilos> hahaha giveme
<Kilos> you wanna go down my mine shaft, 30mins travel
<Trixar_za> I fell off a few times
<Trixar_za> Instant death if you hit something
<Trixar_za> lol
<Kilos> but theres lots to mine so you dont need giveme commands do you?
<Kilos> you wanna bypass the hard work?
<Trixar_za> Yes
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Hmmm
<Trixar_za> You know Kilos, if you were a woman this would be suggestive: Kilos] you wanna go down my mine shaft, 30mins travel
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> its a long way down man
<Trixar_za> I put too much pressure on my own server and it lags now - lol
<Kilos> with the game?
<Kilos> or too much other stuff
<theblazehen> evening
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Trixar_za> Too much stuff in the game - I think rendering something so high you can't see it was a bad idea
<Trixar_za> And I made it a platform too, so it had trouble keeping track of shadows
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Anyway bbl
<Kilos> what server you using?
<kbmonkey> Kilos, you saw I got deeper into the mine?
<kbmonkey> I descended for about 40 minutes but have not reached the bottom yet
<Kilos> haha in the deep kbmonkey ?
<Kilos> bart is at the bottom now
<kbmonkey> in the deep!
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> -2403
<kbmonkey> wat
<kbmonkey> insane
<kbmonkey> you go quicker than I can get down there man
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> exciting there big missing pieces
<kbmonkey> like holes in the ground?
<Kilos> peeps been there before and mined big areas
<Kilos> so you like fall in from their roof
<kbmonkey> ha ha ha
<Kilos> i dont see you descending
<kbmonkey> no man I did this morning.
<kbmonkey> I got to -1500
<kbmonkey> I go 30 blocks then wait 90 seconds to load
<Kilos> lol just over half
<kbmonkey> after 40 minutes I had to go to work
<Kilos> eish that sucks ya with such a long way to go
<kbmonkey> I covered about 800 deep
<kbmonkey> lol
<Kilos> the answer is to log in as a dwarf and leave him down there and you topside
<Kilos> just the trip to hand over ores is long
<theblazehen> Fscking procrastination...
 * kbmonkey agrees with theblazehen 
<Kilos> game too slow to play now
<kbmonkey> eish
<kbmonkey> ja I am busy sorting out new phone
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Which phone did you get?
<kbmonkey> s3mini
<theblazehen> ah
<kbmonkey> ja
 * theblazehen is waiting for neo900
<kbmonkey> had the ace, it fell and cracked
<theblazehen> Or I wil get old phone from parents
<kbmonkey> wanted a plainer huawai G-model. they could not order it. eh.
<theblazehen> will*
<kbmonkey> all I want is calls and that instead I get this samsung-bloated thing
<theblazehen> install paranoid android
<kbmonkey> wow they put a lot of crap preinstalled on it. gonna flash a vanilla android on
<kbmonkey> yup :)
<theblazehen> $ man ed
<theblazehen> well that was.. helpfull /s
<theblazehen> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed-msg.html
<kbmonkey> ha ha
<kbmonkey> eh, I forgot how to ftp anonymous again :p
<kbmonkey> want to ftp.za.freebsd.org to check the iso sizes
<theblazehen> TIL there is a za freebsd mirror
<Kilos> theblazehen, you good at looking through logs
<Kilos> ?
<theblazehen> Kilos: depends. Is it xorg?
<Kilos> no here 2 days ago or 3 maybe
<Kilos> i can never find them
<theblazehen> ah. Yeah, I can grep. What you need
<kbmonkey> ha ha, fsf humor :)
<Kilos> inetpro, gave two commands to ping and mtr and i lost them reinstalling
<theblazehen> both in same line of text
<Kilos> 2 seperate lines
<theblazehen> k
<Kilos> separate
<Kilos> and he isnt talking to me except when im asleep already
<Kilos> ill sommer slap him with a wet barbel
<Kilos> kbmonkey, hit -2450
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<charl_> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos, theblazehen, kbmonkey 
<charl_> Kilos: how's it going
<Kilos> cold
<kbmonkey> hi charl_ 
<Kilos> we gonna hit -2 tonight
<charl_> oh that's nothing
<charl_> some fresh weather
<Kilos> for me thats worse than hell
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and charl_!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> eek hexchat giving a moffie ping not bell.ogg
<charl_> lol
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<kbmonkey> bwha ha ha
<theblazehen> Kilos: grepped for inetpro and mtr or ping
<theblazehen> http://pastebin.com/3m4FcJ4C
<Kilos> and?
<kbmonkey> real men use irssi Kilos 
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: weechat master race!
<Kilos> hmm...
<theblazehen> Someone else can check my grep?
<theblazehen> I grepped this months logs
<theblazehen> and downloaded them with  wget http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/{01..11}/\%23ubuntu-za.txt
<Kilos> not there
<theblazehen> I know. Thats why I asked people to check my grep
<Kilos> oh
<theblazehen> But think its right
<theblazehen> kbmonkey or charl_ ?
<Kilos> do you know how to find the irc logs
<theblazehen> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/$DAY/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<theblazehen> replace day. eg 02 or 11
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/$09/%23ubuntu-za.txt
<Kilos> that dont work
<theblazehen> no $ in it
<Kilos> oh must i remove the dollar sign too?
<theblazehen> $ used to show its a variable
<theblazehen> ya
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen> and might need to change %23 to #
<Kilos> i got something lemme look
 * theblazehen is getting a nice laptop when someone buys my GPU :D
<theblazehen> Just need to pay for motherboard replacement
<Kilos> what did you blow up?
<theblazehen> nah old laptop, but lightning hit nearby, blew mobo
<theblazehen> year or 2 ago
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> But still good specs
<theblazehen> i3, 4GB ram
<theblazehen> and nvidia integrated GPU
<theblazehen> and 1366x768 screen
<Kilos> ya that should be fast enough
<Kilos> what i3 speed
<theblazehen> dunno, but is decent
<Kilos> they come in different speeds them things
<theblazehen> Bought it only 4 years ago
<theblazehen> I know
<Kilos> 1.6g up to 3.4g i think
<theblazehen> But if it comes with nvidia graphics then rest should also be good
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<theblazehen> hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<charl_> theblazehen: i have a lenovo right now also with intel core i3 and 4gb ram
<theblazehen> charl_: nice
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://minetest.snyman.info/
<theblazehen> I'm currently running in a VM on a i3, 2.1 GHz
<ThatGraemeGuy> near the far-left limit of the map there's a 'G' made of water, rotated 90 degrees left
<theblazehen> With 2/16 GB RAM allocated
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm about to enter uncharted territory
<theblazehen> and remoting in from netbook with 1.6GHz atom
<theblazehen> and modesetting graphics
<charl_> theblazehen: it's the Lenovo B560 (had to look it up on lshw)
<charl_> i don't use it for much, just internetting and watching videos
<theblazehen> kk
<theblazehen> Well artificial evolution is too slow.. Time to fabricate some data
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, make a screenshot with an arrow pointing there
<Kilos> i sukkel with that map
<Kilos> maybe ill do a screenshot and you can tell me what im doing wrong
<Kilos> http://picpaste.com/02-oUho9lBi.png
<Kilos> see what i see
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/DDSzKCT.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> its there in your screenshot, bottom left
<Kilos> oh ya now i see it
<Kilos> how you get there ThatGraemeGuy ? just keep walking?
<ThatGraemeGuy> pretty much
<Kilos> sjoe
<ThatGraemeGuy> when i get disoriented, make some kind of marking and look for it on the map
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hello inetpro dont run away again
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> please find me that ping and mtr commands again
<Kilos> dont tell me man ping
<Kilos> i looked 
<inetpro> man mtr
<inetpro> mtr -i2 -s0 -n 8.8.8.8
<inetpro> that one ^^ ?
<Kilos> no man i looked there too
<Kilos> i want your commands if its not too difficult for you to find
<Kilos> ya and the ping that was above it
<inetpro> wat soek oom?
<Kilos> daai ping wat jy gemod het wat nie 64k op n slag stuur nie
<inetpro> time ping -i2 -s0 -c10 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> was that it or is this a new one?
<inetpro> you can chop and change as you please
<inetpro> -i interval - Wait interval seconds between sending each packet....
<inetpro> -s packetsize - Specifies the number of data bytes to be sent....
<Kilos> i cant chop or change anything there
<Kilos> if i could do it i wouldnt ask you man
<inetpro> -c count - Stop after sending count ECHO_REQUEST packets....
<Kilos> 'ty very much i got them saved now 
<inetpro> time - run programs and summarize system resource usage
<inetpro> anything else?
<Kilos> ty im saving all of that
<Kilos> but you explained very lekker ty sir
<inetpro> man ping would tell you even more
<Kilos> i looked
 * inetpro just copied and pasted from the man page
<Kilos> sjoe theres lotsa stuff there
<Kilos> by the time i get to line 20 ive forgotten what was on 10 
<Kilos> cant spend my life rereading man ping
<inetpro> ai! :-)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you gonna freeze inna morning
<inetpro> serious?
<Kilos> we gonna be between -2 and 2
<inetpro> like friday last week?
<Kilos> here will be -2 or even -3 methinks
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> hmm... 30 minutes of suffering
<inetpro> still worth it
<Kilos> haha 
<Kilos> ya while you can take it still its got lotsa adavantages over using a car
<inetpro> just need to find something for the hands
<Kilos> thermal gloves
<inetpro> my gloves are pretty useless with such cold
<kbmonkey> sjoe now even duckduckgo won't load. but ssh keeps on :)
<Kilos> leather bikers gloves dont help much if you travel quite a distance
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Can you set up a socks proxy over the ssh?
<Kilos> they now make things you plug in with built in heaters
<inetpro> sjoe, where do I get those?
<Kilos> bike shops
<Kilos> http://www.rei.com/product/828629/pearl-izumi-thermal-lite-bike-gloves-womens
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, not with this shell account
<Kilos> http://www.rei.com/product/856618/pearl-izumi-thermal-conductive-bike-gloves-mens
<Kilos> you are a mens hey
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: eish
<theblazehen> Anyone got some tips on how to increase 4 pages of text to 5?
<kbmonkey> how would that help theblazehen ?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: Your SSH is alive, so run socks proxy over it
<theblazehen> like ssh -D
<Kilos> haha lotsa spaces and linefeeds
<theblazehen> since rest of internet is down right
<theblazehen> lol Kilos I tried
<kbmonkey> oh no theblazehen it is not down, it is just slow 
<theblazehen> ah, ok
<kbmonkey> overcast weather affects broadband
<inetpro> kbmonkey: "increase 4 pages of text to 5..." why?
<kbmonkey> so glad for wget -c
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: tl;dr?
<Kilos> have a good night all of yous
<Kilos> im too cold to sit here
<Kilos> ty inetpro for your help
<kbmonkey> inetpro, < theblazehen> Anyone got some tips on how to increase 4 pages of text to 5?
<inetpro> oops
<inetpro> theblazehen: ^^
<theblazehen> inetpro: Because I need 5 pages for a project
<kbmonkey> theblazehen, increase line spacing and page margins? :p
<theblazehen> and I have 4
<theblazehen> and it's due friday
<kbmonkey> add some diagrams xD
<Kilos> increase the text size
<theblazehen> And I don't have anything more to say
<inetpro> a2ps and lpr spring to mind
<theblazehen> diagrams must be in appendix
<kbmonkey> oh dear
<theblazehen> yeah..
<kbmonkey> night Kilos sleep warm
<Kilos> ty my monkey
<inetpro> aptitude show a2ps
<theblazehen> 4 and 1/3 pages so far
<theblazehen> "I could also increase the speed of the simulation by using a different language for the simulator, and processing the DNA code on a GPU"
<theblazehen> In a biology project.. :p
<kbmonkey> that is interesting!
<kbmonkey> I have had my eye on pysci that includes genetic processing
<theblazehen> I'm basically comparing artificial evolution with IRL evolution, and seeing when certain events occur in both timelines
<theblazehen> Only at 1159 words...
<kbmonkey> wanted to find a ping cheat sheet for kilos
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: man ping >/dev/lp0
<kbmonkey> lol
<inetpro> ping -h
<kbmonkey> pong
<theblazehen> SYN
<theblazehen> well I'm at 4.67 pages. close enough
<theblazehen> SYN
<kbmonkey> ever  played russian roulette devmem?
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: tried with kmem, but arch has kmem protections in kenrel
<kbmonkey> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/mem seek=$RANDOM bs=1
<theblazehen> Wont recompile to disable that
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: you around?
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: yup
<ThatGraemeGuy> is the size of the map defined at runtime or does it grow dynamically as people explore off the edges?
<kbmonkey> oh hello superfly 
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: the world has a fixed maximum, but it is generated on the fly as it is explored
<ThatGraemeGuy> i meant the map image on the web, sorry
<superfly> the map (i.e. the image on the web server) just looks at what has been generated
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah ok
<kbmonkey> what does the end of the world look like?
<superfly> I think it might have a maximum
<ThatGraemeGuy> back in a bit just have some work stuff to attend to
<superfly> which might be configurable... which in turn may or may not actually work... as we saw previously
<theblazehen> 6 and a bit pages :D
<theblazehen> set font size of "." to 16
<kbmonkey> I was about to say set a monospaced font
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: hehe yeah, good idea :)
<kbmonkey> but that might make it look like a technical manual more than a project paper
<theblazehen> yeah, I didn't want to do that
<theblazehen> Would rather mess with keming first
<theblazehen> or in my case k er n in g
<theblazehen> well cya guys
<kbmonkey> rad theblazehen cya
<kbmonkey> Im going to read a mag while my download continues
<theblazehen> http://i.imgur.com/6u3dd.png ;)
<theblazehen> kill -9 !1
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: no worries, just curious because i couldn't recognize where i was, realised i was off the map's edge
<superfly> ah
<superfly> i'll see if i can increase the size of the map
<charl_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECs8ZrmH8D8 <- 4 million views, good advertisement for .za .....
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-12
<kbmonkey> morning
<bduk> Morning everyone and kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<kbmonkey> Maaz, thanks!
<Maaz> kbmonkey: Okay :-)
<kbmonkey> get your coffee while it is hot bduk 
<bduk> No to late for coffee kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> he he
<bduk> Mostly drink coffee early in the morning . how's apie today?
<kbmonkey> I discovered something interesting last night about ext files systems
<bduk> By the way don't think Maaz knows how to make moer coffee
<kbmonkey> filesystems*
<bduk> Don't they work on linux
<kbmonkey> anytime is coffee time (in the right universe and context)
<kbmonkey> they do, and if you mv a file it even keeps the inode!
<kbmonkey> how amazing is that
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for kbmonkey!
<mazal> Morning kbmonkey 
<bduk> Oeps head is somewhere else. Thinking bout exe extentions
<bduk> What's the inode kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> it is a number that points to a file, bduk.
<kbmonkey> so I moved my irc log file, while my irc client was running, and it kept logging to the same file, even though it was renamed.
<kbmonkey> I thought I could archive the log and it would start a new one.
<bduk> Ok that sounds interesting
<kbmonkey> it was a surprise. anyway I just ran gzip on the log to archive it instead.
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari !
<nuvolari> hi kbapie, gaan dit goed?
<mazal> Môre nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> `ls -i` shows your file inodes, for interests sake
<bduk> Morning nuvolari 
<nuvolari> hi mazal, bduk 
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: heh, had to find out the hard way yesterday that inodes are of importance as well
<nuvolari> lots of disk space left, ran out of inodes
<kbmonkey> ja nuvolari die reen het gestop maar ons vries nog. ons durbanites is nie meer gewoond aand koud nie!
<nuvolari> :O waar is jy dan kbmonkey?
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<nuvolari> ja nee, ek sal die weer van die noordkus mis :'(
<nuvolari> oh hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<mazal> Hey ThatGraemeGuy 
<kbmonkey> ran out of inodes? wat. 
<kbmonkey> max files per directory limit?
<ThatGraemeGuy> many many many small files
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: we coded around the max files per directory issue... then ran into the inodes issue yesterday
 * mazal listen up , needs too know about this , seems important :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> or tons of directories yea
<bduk> Hi ThatGraemeGuy . kbmonkey  i miss northcoast's weather for a lomg time already
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy bduk kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> note: if you have lots of directories, *don't* make your sha1-hash-groups 5 levels deep :P they waste inodes with empty directories
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari 
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<bduk> More Kilos 
 * Kilos vrek van die koue
<mazal> Môre oom
<Kilos> hi mazal 
 * mazal have no idea what nuvolari is speaking about
<kbmonkey> oh really nuvolari ? ha ha, whoops our project has a guid-group of 16 deep I think. but it is not ext (so will probably break even sooner)
<ThatGraemeGuy> might be xfs
<ThatGraemeGuy> so won't break
<ThatGraemeGuy> ;-)
<kbmonkey> bduk, so now you are inland? 
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<kbmonkey> I bet you got used to the cold now...
<nuvolari> kbmonkey: having ext4, before we had ext3
<kbmonkey> I will get beat up on if I say what we use ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> MurderFS? :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> lemme guess, NTFS
<kbmonkey> ThatGraemeGuy, isn't that spelled btrfs? ;)
<kbmonkey> ha ha yes you got it ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> no its spelled ReiserFS
<kbmonkey> I have to drive to work now traffic is probably good to go
<ThatGraemeGuy> NTFS is pretty full-featured as filesystems go
<kbmonkey> the one thing nt4 got right
<kbmonkey> except for it's fragmentation
 * kbmonkey bets that is a word any *nix user has not heard for a looong time
<bduk> Yes kbmonkey Gateng Cullinan close to Pretoria
<bduk> But the sharks are still my team
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ok clever peeps. i have a storage partition at the end of this drive with unity on, but it shows as root being the owner. what is the best safest way to gain permissions on it
<Kilos> i cant even run a backup to it. grrr
<Kilos> unity can be so troublesome
<mazal> Oom is this a partition , or external drive ?
<Kilos> its a partition on the same drive mazal 
<mazal> I think the root ownership is because it contains a linux os on it
<Kilos>   /storage
<mazal> So it's mounted in /media/kilos/storage ?
<Kilos> i think its just /storage
<mazal> Ok , easiets way to get full permissions is with chmod
<Kilos> if i go to computer then it shows in there as storage
<mazal> BUT BE VERY CAREFUL not to go and edit or changed the files or folders in there as there is an OS installed on it
<mazal> First confirm where it is mounted
<Kilos> its empty
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: what filesystem is it?
<Kilos> ext4
<Kilos> i use ext4 for everything
<ThatGraemeGuy> sudo chown -R kilos.kilos /storage
<mazal> Check /media/kilos for the folder storage
<mazal> It's should be in media
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<ThatGraemeGuy> ignore me
<mazal> Then either that command Greame gave
<mazal> Or if you want full rights for any user use chmod 777
<ThatGraemeGuy> no rather ignore me, something seems off in that situation
<Kilos> i see /media/miles/ and a folder with a long number
<mazal> ish
<mazal> cd /
<mazal> find -name 'STORAGE'
<mazal> That will show where it is
<Kilos> lemme see
<mazal> replace 'STORAGE' with the correct capitals etc
<Kilos> i dont use caps
<mazal> then it will be
<mazal> find -name 'storage'
<mazal> But run that in root folder.
<mazal> cd / first
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2htuOw4nj
<Kilos> its a partition /storage not a filename isnt it
<mazal> Ya but it will be mounted as a folder
<mazal> add sudo in front of the find command
<inetpro> ./storage
<inetpro> df -k ./storage
<inetpro> good morning
<mazal> Morning inetpro 
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> that df command should show you where it is mounted 
<Kilos> Filesystem     1K-blocks    Used Available Use% Mounted on
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos>   /dev/sda1       38355604 6437272  29946928  18% /
<Kilos> thats all i see
<inetpro> ok so it is in the root
<Kilos> but the partition shows in the launcher
<inetpro> partition?
<Kilos> ya root wont let me backup to it
<inetpro> that is just a folder in the root partition
<inetpro> probably with root as the owner
<inetpro> nothing to do with unity
<Kilos> it shows as 50 GB VOLUME
<Kilos> but if i go to computer where it show usr and them it shows as /storage
<Kilos> or just storage
<inetpro> 12/06 09:11:47 <ThatGraemeGuy> sudo chown -R kilos.kilos /storage
<Kilos> is that miles.miles or miles:miles
<Kilos> i remember using chown -R once before and making big work , remember inetpro 
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> man chown
<Kilos> it still shows as a root folder
<mazal> But you should have rights to it now
<Kilos> nope if i go properties in computer on storage it shows owned by root
<mazal> sudo chmod 777 /storage
<mazal> Check if that work ?
<inetpro> mazal: NO!!!!
<mazal> Why ?
<inetpro> never do that!
<mazal> Why not ?
<Kilos> still shows as owned by root
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> so,e of the worst advise I see very often online
<inetpro> some as well
<mazal> Is just storage and he is the only user on the pc as far as I know , so why not ?
<inetpro> people need to to learn to understand file permissions, it is not rocket science
 * inetpro goes back to do some work
<mazal> Kilos did you get error after running the chown command ?
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<charl_> hi Kilos, inetpro, mazal 
<mazal> Morning charl_ 
<Kilos> wiat 
<Kilos> lemme try again im still in cd / mode
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<mazal> If chown returns error paste it for us
<mazal> also , after you did the chown command do ls -l and paste result please
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20KEM11kT
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<mazal> Kilos, you are in wrong folder
<mazal> You are in your home folder
<mazal> cd /
<mazal> then ls -l
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s20glCI6lb
<Kilos> i hate this permissions thing at times
<mazal> drwxrwxrwx   3 miles miles  4096 Jun 11 21:07 storage
<Kilos> chown works kiff to an external
<ThatGraemeGuy> ls -l /storage/
<ThatGraemeGuy> ls -la /storage/
<mazal> That shows you have permissions to that folder
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry
<mazal> So you did the chown right
<mazal> You SHOULD be able to write to it
<Kilos> lemme try ty
<Kilos> yay deja-dup is running, ty guys
<mazal> Look at that line I pasted oom
<mazal> You see all those rwx stuff ? You know what that means
<Kilos> ya read write execute
<mazal> K , now that shows that you , your group and other users have that rights
<mazal> You can go and limit the others if you want
<Kilos> lekker dankie man
<mazal> You can remove the rw and even x as well for others
<Kilos> it still shows as owned by root if i properties storage in computer
<mazal> Only change then is that another user on your pc won't access it
<mazal> In Nautilus ?
<Kilos> i dunno in what man
<mazal> When you talk about properties in computer , you talking about when you check the properties in nautilus ?
<Kilos> if i tick the files thing that used to be home then computer i see usr and var and them
<Kilos> storage is there too
<mazal> Ah ok , and right click properties on that gives root owner ?
<Kilos> when i right click properties on storage
<Kilos> ya permissions still show as roo
<Kilos> root but backup done so np
<Kilos> ty
<mazal> That's strange , maybe nautilus don't see the changed permissions
<mazal> Dunno why
<mazal> Check it out after a reboot if nautilus sees it right
<Kilos> will do
<inetpro> recommended reading:
<inetpro> How do file permissions work? http://askubuntu.com/questions/83/how-do-file-permissions-work
<inetpro> Why shouldn't /var/www have chmod 777 http://askubuntu.com/questions/20105/why-shouldnt-var-www-have-chmod-777/20110#20110
<inetpro> makes me want to respond with "sorry that is bad practice and I refuse to answer this" and run away when I see chmod 777
<Kilos> haha inetpro you are here to advise others not run away
<Kilos> we survive on your experience
<mazal> Kilos, there's another gui way to see where partitons are mounted also if you wonna know
<mazal> Might come in handy when you looking for one again
<Kilos> yes please
<Kilos> if i remember it
<Kilos> too cold to stress with stuff like this
<Kilos> ty ThatGraemeGuy ls -l /storage/
<Kilos>  showed everything in storage
<mazal> This is for a unity install :
<mazal> Open the applications disks
<mazal> On the left  , left click once on the drive in question
<mazal> On the right it shows the partitions then. Left click once on the partition in question
<mazal> It now opens below it some info , including an entry " mounted at "
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> sjoe mounted at funny place
<Kilos>  Mounted at /media/miles/29ebfa3f-3304-4370-a82e-28c40d1ca62a
<mazal> I usually only see that on Win partitions without a label
<mazal> And roots of other linux installs on same drive
<Kilos> im sure it should show as /media/storage
<mazal> Can you do a command mount and paste for me
<Kilos> dunno what went wrong with this install
<mazal> Just for curiousity sake
<mazal> Sounds like strange mounts there
<mazal> Just the command mount , nothing else
<Kilos> it shows as mounted in the launcher
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's nothing wrong with the path it mounted to
<mazal> The weird one for me is the /storage one in root. That only happens if specified to do so
<ThatGraemeGuy> correct
<ThatGraemeGuy> the auto mounter uses /media/username/bla
<Kilos> mount: can't find /media/miles/29ebfa3f-3304-4370-a82e-28c40d1ca62a in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ThatGraemeGuy> just type mount on its own
<Kilos> when i do a fresh install i make a storage partition
<Kilos> o mount at /storage
<mazal> Ah ok , that explains it
<Kilos> i dont normally see funny numbers like this
<mazal> Is that one line with the error all that mount outputs ?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> lets not worry about it anymore. it accepted a backup so all good
<Kilos> if i have more probs ill reinstall
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> I'm just curious hehe
<mazal> sudo fdisk -l
<Kilos> http://slexy.org/view/s2rPrjYOYq
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<mazal> I keep struggling with a rsync to fat32 thing that I can't figure out grrr
<inetpro> mazal: How can I use rsync with a FAT file system? http://serverfault.com/questions/54949/how-can-i-use-rsync-with-a-fat-file-system
<mazal> Will have to change to NTFS
<mazal> This guy had exactly the same problem as me : http://dbaspot.com/shell/395052-rsync-always-copies-files-fat32-file-system-usb-drive.html
<inetpro> mazal: see also http://rsync.samba.org/FAQ.html#2
<mazal> inetpro, I think I'm gonna solve this annoying little problem by getting a seperate stick for my backups and making it ext4
<mazal> Currently this stick is multi-use , that's why it must be fat32.
<mazal> Just gonna get a seperate one for backups only
<inetpro> nou praat ons!
<inetpro> camera and other manufacturers should start using oss file systems already
<mazal> This stick is my ubuntu boot disk also
<mazal> But also must do functions on a Win pc as well :(
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your weekend
<mobilemonkey> Hello
<Kilos> ohi mobilemonkey 
<bduk> To many monkeys around here today
<Kilos> haha
<bduk> Ons soek nog net die apie op n stokkie
<bduk> where's the world cup?
<Kilos> brazil
<bduk> Wonder wat gaan hulle kry na die wc. Ons het net etol gekry
<theblazehen> Hi
<theblazehen> Weechat looks strange from putty on a windows box...
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> weechat always reminds me of weeaboo
<charl_> talking about weeaboo, i'm planning on going to animecon tomorrow in the hague
<mobilemonkey> theblazehen: irssi also looks funny in putty ;-)
<mobilemonkey> Animecon? So jealous!
<mobilemonkey> Having a hard time rooting this s3 
<Kilos> dont go rushing down the deep guys, im stealing ladders in the first 390
<Kilos> worked a better scheme. put hammer on space bar and go bath while ascending
<mobilemonkey> Kilos that is genius
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> they say lazy peeps always find shortcuts or easy way out
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: are you making it one long ladder, instead of separate segments?
<Kilos> yip ThatGraemeGuy its done
<Kilos> one long drop now
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice work
<Kilos> finger gets tired holding shift or space
<Kilos> lol came up under my carts rails though
<ThatGraemeGuy> oopsie
<Kilos> lol had to mod a bit there too but its all fixed now
<ThatGraemeGuy> good stuff
<Kilos> ill find the rails down at 2500 some time
<ThatGraemeGuy> you dropped them?
<Kilos> yeah inventory was full
<ThatGraemeGuy> you haven't crafted bags yet?
<Kilos> so they go splat some rats down there
<Kilos> nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> better get on that, they are super useful
<ThatGraemeGuy> 4 large bags holds a bit more than 3x your inventory
<Kilos> ill have a look at that
<Kilos> oh then you put bags in inventory?
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you press 'I', there's a little bag icon on the bottom row
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> you click that and you see a page with bag 1, 2, 3 and 4
<ThatGraemeGuy> you drop a bag on the square above the button, then you click the button to access the bag contents
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> lemme first find whats needed to make bags
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's in the craft guide thingy
<theblazehen> mobilemonkey: tried framaroot?
<theblazehen> friend rooted with that
<Kilos> haha need medium bag to make large bag and small bags to make medium bag
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> haha
<mobilemonkey> Frama was the first o e i tried 
<ThatGraemeGuy> so 4 small bags to make a large i think
<ThatGraemeGuy> but no point messing with the small ones they hold way less
<ThatGraemeGuy> just go straight to large
<Kilos> ill get there
<Kilos> will do
<ThatGraemeGuy> and stuff you keep in bags survives your death, so i always keep some strong tools in there so i don't have to struggle along to get back to my bones
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i havent died for a long time now
<Kilos> eat too much rat stew
<ThatGraemeGuy> i tend to play around lava too much ;-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> rat stew doesn't help much
<Kilos> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok bbl
<Kilos> mobilemonkey, so how do you put stuff in them bags
<mobilemonkey> Kilos you make some bags. Then click the bags panel icon and drag the bag to the empty slots. Click them buttons to open the bag.
<Kilos> hmm...
<mobilemonkey> It sounds more complicated when i say it
<Kilos> ah got it ty
<Kilos> one large bag disappeared  somewhere
<Kilos> hi Private_User whats happening
<Kilos> what you fixed and what you broke?
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight and warm. im too cold to sit here
<theblazehen> fscking ethics...
<Private_User> evening people
<Private_User> so who's watching the opening Fifa World Cup match
<Private_User> Brazil 3-1 Croatia
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-13
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> hi bduk1 die_held bushtech and whoever else isnt frozen solid
<bduk1> Neeman kilos. Dis nie so erg nie. dis 'n heerlike volmaan Vrydag die 13de. 
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> brrr! hi kilos, everybody
<Kilos> haha cold hey
<Kilos> ohi ThatGraemeGuy 
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi there inetpro 
<Kilos> hey drussell what are you okes doing to me
<Kilos> how can you disable the compose key option
<drussell> Kilos: 'sup dude, who's messing with you now? ;o)
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> the compose key option should have an enable button if you wanna disable it by default
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/452705/how-to-configure-compose-key-in-14-04
<Kilos> i dont see the things in dconf that they do
<Kilos> input-sources isnt there
<drussell> Kilos: looking...
<Kilos> the dev guys must make unity more user friendly for normal peeps not make things more difficult
<drussell> Kilos: just so I'm clear, compose key works out of the box for you yes? but there's no way to disable it, correct?
<Kilos> nosir it doesnt work
<Kilos> ive tried left and right super and left and right alt
<drussell> Kilos: that's fscked, it does here, definitely and I've not changed anything from a default install
<drussell> ã
<Kilos> oh my
<drussell> Kilos: so for me it's hold down ã
<drussell> lol
<Kilos> where is that a thing
<drussell> Kilos: so for me it's hold down the left shift key, tap the right AltGR key and then use the compose sequence I want, i.e. ~ a = ã
<Kilos> i use the degrees sign lots but cant get it here
<Kilos> oi this kbd aint got the altgr thing
<drussell> Kilos: what's the usual combination for that
<Kilos> you hold the compose key and hit o twice
<drussell> Kilos: (degrees I mean)
<drussell> °
<Kilos> there you go
<drussell> hmm, yeah
<drussell> Kilos: so try this exact combination....
<drussell> Kilos: left or right shift, hold it down
<drussell> Kilos: tap and release right Alt
<Kilos> OO
<drussell> Kilos: then do the oo
<Kilos> OO
<drussell> hmm sorry, when I say tap and release right alt, release the shift too
<drussell> °
<Kilos> ai!
<drussell> Kilos: hold down shift, tap and release right alt key, release shift, type oo .... should get you °
<Kilos> oo
<drussell> Kilos: that is REALLY strange
<drussell> Kilos: do me a favour, try switching to UK or US keymap just briefly, see if it's a keymap problem
<Kilos> i am using us i think lemme look
<Kilos> eish where do i find that
<Kilos> my settings doesnt show input devices
<Kilos> personal hardware and system options
<drussell> system settings, keyboard, typing tab, link at the bottom that says text entry
<drussell> input sources is there
<Kilos> ya english us
<Kilos> then if you go keyboard setting bottom right it shows compose key disabled
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<drussell> Kilos: yeah, same here but it still worked
<drussell> Kilos: ok try this instead....
<drussell> Kilos: on that window where it says disabled for the compose key hold down the left mouse button where it says disabled, and then select Right Alt
<drussell> Kilos: then just tap right alt and oo
<drussell> Kilos: °
<Kilos> hehe lemme try that
<Kilos> nope
<drussell> Kilos: that is just whack
<Kilos> lemme find a keyboard with altgr thing
<drussell> Kilos: ok
<Kilos> np drussell ty for trying
<drussell> Kilos: also check the .xsession-errors file in your homedir to see if there are any errors there
<Kilos> the pro helped me before, and i member now that i had to put the yucky sun keyboard in then set something and then go back to the lekker kb
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> Anyone know the rough area where Kilos lives?
<theblazehen> He might wanna look at wug.za.net
<theblazehen> Maaz: tell Kilos have a look at wug.za.net
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, theblazehen on freenode told me "tell Kilos have a look at wug.za.net" 25 seconds ago
<theblazehen> lol
<Kilos> i dont think it reaches to here. ive looked at ptawug and they go past here to brits but will need to get the equipment
<theblazehen> yeah. Maybe look at 2nd hand. GTG
<Kilos> will do ty
<Kilos> need a hdd before i cant think of other stuff
<Private_User> afternoon all
<Private_User> Hi Kilos
<Private_User> Hi theblazehen
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> my connectivity has been pathetic today, anybody else having issues?
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy, http://picpaste.com/Image0073-DaUWrZx5.jpg
<Kilos> Private_User, ping google all the time
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i didn't realise you meant an actual real-world hammer
<ThatGraemeGuy> :P
<Private_User> eish and still an issue, 26 sec delay on IRC
<Kilos> then i can go do other stuff meantime
<Kilos> hahaha
<Private_User> Kilos: I sometimes try that but then ping can't even find host google
<Kilos> lemme find the commands
<Private_User> anybody else in here using CellC?
<Kilos> here are 2 courtesy of the pro
<Kilos> mtr -i2 -s0 -n 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> time ping -i2 -s0 -c10 8.8.8.8
<Kilos> i gotta go eat. wbb
<Private_User> thanks
<Kilos> oh you on win hey?
<Private_User> yeah on the laptop that desktop still hangs randomly
<Kilos> i will look for the script i have
<Kilos> you didnt say what ram man
<Kilos> wbb after lunch
<Private_User> ok cool in the meantime I will check
<Kilos> with luck i still have it. its called stay alive
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Private_User, http://slexy.org/view/s2zBLI5aXu
<Kilos> that was supposed to help win peeps stay alive
<Kilos> ive never used it as, imo win pcs are made for gaming at home not going online with
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> thanks Kilos, I also have the RAM info DDR 400MHz CL3.0
<Private_User> thats whats written on one of them
<Kilos> lemme check what i have here i member a 333 wil check others
<Kilos> need to use magnifying glass to see that tiny stuff
<Private_User> ah on the other side its says DDR4
<Kilos> i have 2 512m ddr2 and one has a dicey sticker on
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> google your motherboards specs and see what ram it should have
<Private_User> but I think maybe I should as you suggested test power supply
<Kilos> oh havent you done that yuet
<Kilos> yet
<Kilos> slacker
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> borrow one somewhere
<Private_User> nope not yet
<Kilos> did you try switching power cords to the drive??
<Private_User> yeah I will need to do that was just a bit busy doing some other stuff
<Private_User> nope that too not yet
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> try that first , even swop withn the power cord from the cdrom/dvdrom
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> killed him
<Kilos> JabberwockyA19, where you been?
<JabberwockyA19> hi Kilos, I've been very sick
<Kilos> aw, you better now?
<Kilos> flu??
<JabberwockyA19> I'm not 100% supposed to be at home today
<Kilos> look after yourself man
<JabberwockyA19> some soft of infection, major headache and nose bleed
<JabberwockyA19> had a light fever too
<Kilos> you been near malaria areas?
<Kilos> mind you then you woulda had hot and cold spells too
<JabberwockyA19> no, just here between home and work in cape town
<Kilos> did you go to the doctor?
<bduk1> Lekker naweeek vir almal
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i discovered you were right about TNT
<ThatGraemeGuy> it doesn't destroy all ores actually, but in general use it only drops 1/3 of the items
<ThatGraemeGuy> so in the 5x5x5 blast radius, which is 125 blocks, only about 41 are kept on average
<ThatGraemeGuy> and the long tnt chains i built make it worse, because i only space them apart by 1 block, there is overlap so i end up destroying the vast majority of everything :'(
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe superfly would be willing to change the TNT mod so that it drops all items instead of destroying 2/3 of them
<ThatGraemeGuy> otherwise i'm done with TNT its too destructive
<Kilos> hahaha  ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> back to pick again
<ThatGraemeGuy> indeed
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm going to play with a local version and see, maybe its too cpu intensive to keep all items
<Kilos> im gonna keep going straight down till i get a nyan cat thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> otherwise for something that is supposed to be a mining aid, it's a bit dumb that it destroys most of the objects its mining
<ThatGraemeGuy> um, nyan cat can occur anywhere under -32
<ThatGraemeGuy> going deeper doesn't make you more likely to find one
<Kilos> i need someone to explain to me nicely about this host thing.
<ThatGraemeGuy> it could be at -33 under your house :P
<Kilos> can one install server on a pc and host yourself or must you get an online host
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can host it yourself
<Kilos> oi dont tnt near my house . took too long to build
<ThatGraemeGuy> but part of the fun is that multiple people work on the same world
<Kilos> ya but then where do i get a link from 
<ThatGraemeGuy> a link for what?
 * ThatGraemeGuy confused
<Kilos> i mean host yourself that others can use like the flys
<ThatGraemeGuy> you would need a permanent internet connection for that, its not really practical to host it from home
<Kilos> an internet addy
<Kilos> where do you get the internet addy from then
<Kilos> like fly.info can that same kinda addy be used for a home server say
<Kilos> someone with uncapped adsl or something
<ThatGraemeGuy> register a domain, set up dynamic dns somewhere
<Kilos> with who do you register it
<Kilos> and you gotta pay them to register?
<ThatGraemeGuy> with a domain registrar and yet, you pay for it
<ThatGraemeGuy> there's an annual fee. and then you need someone to host your DNS records which you can also pay for or find a good free one
<Kilos> oi
<drussell> Kilos: hey, you manage to sort out your issues with special characters?
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you have a static IP and you host the server you can just give people the ip and not worry about setting up a name
<Kilos> nope drussell but i got a kb with that altgraph key
<Kilos> now that sounds better ThatGraemeGuy 
<drussell> Kilos: and did that work?
<Kilos> like ssh to a server with gui
<Kilos> drussell, nope
<Private_User> damn get ping replies from google of 3568ms
<Kilos> i gave up for now
<Private_User> this connection at the moments is crap
<drussell> Kilos: bah, that's just really strange!
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: i think you've lost yourself in terminology
<Kilos> Private_User, leave it running it speeds up
<Kilos> well ThatGraemeGuy ive only used ssh to my other pc when i had server installed and to mages server
<Kilos> but cli
<Kilos> we need to be able to do that with gui
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can host a minetest server on any pc
<Kilos> ok ThatGraemeGuy lets say you do it there, how would i then connect if you dont have a registered link
<ThatGraemeGuy> if i don't have a DNS name i just tell you the IP address
<Kilos> and my minetest witll find it?
<Kilos> will
<ThatGraemeGuy> what do you mean by "find it"
<ThatGraemeGuy> you must tell minetest the server address
<Kilos> like we entered the flys addy in minetest will it find just an ip addy?
<ThatGraemeGuy> address can be either a name or ip
<ThatGraemeGuy> it doesn't find anything, you must enter  it
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i entered it here ya but it still had to go find the uk server
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry man i have no clue what you're on about now
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe send me a screenshot
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> in minetest we enter flys info right?
<Kilos> now with an unregistered pc with an ip addy how will this minetest know where it is
<ThatGraemeGuy> how does it know where his is? you enter it
<ThatGraemeGuy> minetest is just an app it doesn't "know" anything
<Kilos> lemme try again
<Kilos> if you go looking for a house you have the area and street name
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> now how do you find a pandokkie in the veld with no street name or number
<ThatGraemeGuy> mmmmm
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok here's where your analogy isn't working out
<ThatGraemeGuy> in terms of the internet, the name "minetest.snyman.info" isn't an address in the way you think
<ThatGraemeGuy> lets say like this
<ThatGraemeGuy> the address of the server is its IP address
<ThatGraemeGuy> and all the bits of equipment that make the internet work know exactly how to find that address
<ThatGraemeGuy> the DNS name, like "minetest.snyman.info" is for us stupid humans, because its easier to remember than a bunch of numbers
<Kilos> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> lets say you have a friend who lives at 134 voortrekker straat
<Kilos> ok
<ThatGraemeGuy> if you're going there, you don't say "I am going to 134 voortrekker straat"
<ThatGraemeGuy> you would say "I am going to Jan's house"
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> "Jan's house" is like the DNS name, and "134 voortrekker street" is like the IP address
<Kilos> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> DNS is a big system that keeps track of what friendly names each address has
<ThatGraemeGuy> so if you take an IP address 138.17.44.8, there is (generally) only 1 place for that to be
<ThatGraemeGuy> but in DNS you might call it by several friendly names
<ThatGraemeGuy> mostly the name doesn't matter to your PC and all the bits of equipment that move data around, they just care about the IP address
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> but now
<Kilos> how can it find an ip if its not registered
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's complicated, but like i said, you don't need a name
<ThatGraemeGuy> the IP address is the address, and the routers of the internet have ways of figuring out where they are
<ThatGraemeGuy> assuming by "registered" you meant "has a DNS name"
<Kilos> ya isnt there some big register somewhere with all working ip's on it
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really, each router shares information with its neighbours
<Kilos> oi
<ThatGraemeGuy> that part is really really complicated though
<Kilos> sjoe this is bad enough
<Kilos> much easier being a mechanic
<ThatGraemeGuy> its only easier because you know it ;)
<Kilos> spanner sizes are stamped on them
<Trixar_za> Depends on if it's new or classic cars
<ThatGraemeGuy> the way you feel about the inner workings of the internet is how i feel about my car
<Kilos> oi
<Trixar_za> If it's new, then any idiot can work on it. If it's classic, then it requires an expert touch
<ThatGraemeGuy> i kinda have an idea how it works, but i don't really want to care, i just want to turn keys, push buttons and go
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz, seen superfly 
<Maaz> Kilos: superfly was last seen 1 day, 18 hours, 55 minutes and 59 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-06-11 12:19:51 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2014-06-11 13:40:11 PDT
<Kilos> i wonder where he is
<Trixar_za> I'm going to try Flare RPG now
<Trixar_za> It's an FLOSS Roleplaying game in the vain of Diablo
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> aha
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/ELm91jo.png
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: do you know what that grey bit on the map is?
<Kilos> lemme go look
<ThatGraemeGuy> its a darker grey than the stone parts of the map, not sure what it represents
<Kilos> have you been there?
<ThatGraemeGuy> for reference, the top left corner is my house, the grey square diagonally down from that is superfly's place, and just to the right of that is your place
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, i just noticed it earlier
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i'
<ThatGraemeGuy> but i'm at -2500 didn't feel like going up
<Kilos> hahaha get a hammer then you can go make coffee while surfacing
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can teleport home, that's easy, its the trip back down that sucks
<Kilos> man how do you teleport
<Kilos> do you use co-ords
<ThatGraemeGuy> actually now that you dug it as 1 long shaft i can actually just drop down the ladder. i realised that it stops every now and then when i hit the bottom of however far my pc has rendered the map
<ThatGraemeGuy> drop down the shaft i mean
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> you need to use the set home button and then the go home button
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i just have to remember to grab the ladder around -2500
<Kilos> you better be ready to grab ladder before it hits bottom or you gonna splat really flat
<ThatGraemeGuy> going to try that later
<Kilos> i still dunno how you teleport
<Kilos> where you find the mod
<Kilos> or plugin 
<Kilos> ha found it
<ThatGraemeGuy> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, didn't see
<Kilos> hmm... cant craft plastic sheet
<Kilos> no option of 1,10 or all
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> drussell, i, trying ther cli way with this link
<Kilos> http://askubuntu.com/questions/379633/make-super-window-as-compose-key-in-ubuntub?rq=1
<Kilos> but last command im doing something wrong
<Kilos> dconf write /org/gnome/desktop/input-sources/xkb-options ['compose:lwin']
<Kilos> ive tried without the single quotes and square brackets
<Kilos> error: 1-8:unknown keyword
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> inetpro, i need you and your store of knowledge please
<Kilos> bushtech, you been very quiet
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> wb
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy  this might be what you are looking for
<Maaz> Kilos: Got it, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> https://forum.minetest.net/viewtopic.php?id=4877
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy  this might be what you are looking for Maaz, tell ThatGraemeGuy  this might be what you are looking for
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell ThatGraemeGuy on freenode
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> dammit
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> hahahaha
<Kilos> what?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hellos
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: ThatGraemeGuy: By the way, you have a pile of memos waiting for you, too many to read out in public. PM me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> popular guy
<ThatGraemeGuy> seems that way :P
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: thanks, could be interesting
<ThatGraemeGuy> i want to fiddle with the tnt mod a bit
<Kilos> how do you set the teleport thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<Kilos> right click and it asks for channel
<ThatGraemeGuy> nope, still no idea what you talking about
<Kilos> teleport in the game
<Kilos> you said you can only port home
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, it's added by the extended inventory screen mod
<ThatGraemeGuy> the /teleport command requires special permission
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> better i keep walking for now then
<ThatGraemeGuy> heh
<ThatGraemeGuy> this lua stuff seems quite straightforward, i think i should make lazy tnt, that puts all the exploded stuff in your inventory instead of having you pick it all up
<Kilos> i wanna try something and see if you see it on the map tomorrow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> eeeek i mined into lava and had to run
<ThatGraemeGuy> in the shaft?
<Kilos> the first one at my home
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok that was fun
<Kilos> whT
<ThatGraemeGuy> turns out making TNT too powerful is not good
<Kilos> WHAT TOO
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i ran away from the lava
<Kilos> all i wanted was some obsidian
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-14
<Kilos> cremora minora
<kbmonkey> morning
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  howsit lad?
 * Kilos back on kde. unity is tiring to get working to my satisfaction
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> alright thanks Kilos. how are you and the sheep?
<Kilos> good ty apart from the cold
<Kilos> so cold and peeps are flying around in microlights
<Kilos> brrrr
<kbmonkey> the air must be like ice up that high
<Kilos> yip. they must be fat peeps or thick skinned
<kbmonkey> I am driving to maritzburg shortly
<Kilos> go safe lad
<Kilos> i did that trip every weekend for years
<Kilos> but the south coast way
<kbmonkey> thank you Kilos. taking the sister and her husband with for father's day
<kbmonkey> I am going down so long, want to "assess" my car seat covers, need new ones
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<Private_User> hey anybody here know of any good sites I can download some contract/partnership or client contract templates for ICT stuff like web development/support etc?
<Private_User> hmm...
<Kilos> all shopping
<Private_User> I guess since its Saturday everybody is out and about
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> yeah
<Kilos> did you try that script for win connections
<Private_User> yep I did, works lekker but internet was so slow yesterday did not make a difference
<Private_User> today it seems to be fine
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> hi Kilos, Private_User, kbmonkey
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Private_User> morning charl_
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: Alrighty
<Private_User> charl_: you know of any good sites I can download some contract templates?
<Private_User> more especially for like ICT stuff like providing development/support services to clients which they will sign and also to partner with other companies and provide those services
<Private_User> I know of a guy who lost everything because clients did not pay him and the amounts were in the millions
<Private_User> he was doing software development
<charl_> Private_User: sorry it's been years since i did any freelance projects
<charl_> get a good lawyer
<Private_User> ok no worries charl_
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Private_User!
<charl_> i also had some bad expreriences with clients who did not pay
<Private_User> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Private_User: Okay :-)
<Private_User> yeah I am trying to avoid that
<Private_User> this guy I know he had a company so not sure how he was doing business
<Private_User> sometimes word of mouth and trust is never enough
<Private_User> but I think he lost everything due to poor financial management as well
<charl_> Private_User: it's very hard in IT because it's a watery affair
<charl_> most people outside of IT don't really know IT very well
<charl_> so you end up having to hire a specialist lawyer
<charl_> one who costs a packet of money
<charl_> and the other party can always claim that you didn't do your job properly etc
<charl_> so you have to prove that everything that was agreed upon has been delivered
<charl_> when you do commercial software development, especially if you use the agile mythology, this can be difficult
<charl_> because what is to be delivered is not structured in contractual form
<charl_> it's captured on issue tracking systems like trac
<charl_> that is, if you do it well, otherwise you just have a bunch of lose papers laying around with notes :)
<charl_> so it makes it very hard to prove in court that you did your job and you need to get paid (in a legal way)
<charl_> i used to mitigate the risk by mitigate the risk by insisting on clients paying deposits
<Private_User> yeah its a bit of a conundrum hey
<charl_> it's the same as with quoting clients
<Private_User> but you right how do you put on paper what is needed by the client and what that actually means in IT terms
<charl_> how can you issue a quote based off a limited understanding of the requirements and variables involved
<charl_> so you first have to do in-depth requirements analysis
<charl_> by then you've already done half the work before you can actually quote the client
<charl_> and then what if the client decides to go elsewhere
<charl_> but that's typical waterfall mythology, i refuse to do that
<Private_User> yep thats the other issue some clients want to know the price before they give you any info
<Private_User> so if you had to guess prices what you say a web design project price should start from?
<Private_User> but now a user do they understand the difference between web design and web development
<Private_User> lots of things to think about I guess thats why some people just go on trust and do the job but I guess yes a deposit does help and then rest payable on delivery
<charl_> well the thing is you have to manage the risk, just like with everything else in business
<charl_> when you're in business you take risks, that's the only way to get anywhere
<charl_> but which risks you end up taking is something you have to be very careful with
<charl_> and you have to try and mitigate those risks as far as possible
<charl_> when you get involved with a client, you have to be selective about which clients you are willing to take on
<charl_> usually that does not as much depend on the project, but on the client him/her/themselves
<charl_> if you do work for a client regularly, you build a trust relationship with them
<charl_> if they always keep paying consistently there is no reason to ask for a deposit every time
<charl_> but if you think to yourself "this guy is a real w*nker" then you have to be extra careful
<charl_> and that's when you might consider inflating the quote and asking for a fat deposit up front to at least see if they actually have (any) money
<charl_> you can always make it up to them later by saying "it was less work than we thought" and simply make the final invoice less than expected
<charl_> then you did good business and the client walks away happy
<Kilos> build in a killer bug that you remove after you paid
<Kilos> just tell the client it has a bug built it that deactivates on payment
<Kilos> s/it/in
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * Kilos watching rugger with tara
<captine> evening all
<Somethingwentwro> Kilos: do you see the moon?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> who you Somethingwentwro  ??
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi captine  
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> my monkey
<mobilemonkey> Oops :)
<captine> hi kilod
<captine> Kilos, 
<captine> my bad
<mobilemonkey> It is big and red
<Kilos> you still in pmb mobilemonkey  ??
<Kilos> i walked to otherside the world i think. many hours
<Kilos> -625  and -896
<Kilos> eish superfly  gale force winds and rain tomorrow by you
<Kilos> stay in bed
<theblazehen> eish. Where is the fly?
<Kilos> capetown
<mobilemonkey> No I drove back oom
<Kilos> why you not in the game mobilemonkey  ?
<Kilos> im so far away im not walking back again
<Kilos> im gonna commt sewerage pipe
 * theblazehen beeping loves rsync :D
<Kilos> hi psychicist__  
<superfly> Kilos: gale force winds always here... and rain, well... it's winter
<Kilos> ai!
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<superfly> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/unity-8-daily-build-images-go-live
<Private_User> evening all
<hibana> good evening
<Private_User> evening hibana
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> hibana: gaan weg!
<hibana> sorry oom
<hibana> bye
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> Eskom giving us grey hairs today
 * inetpro been working most of the day having to shut down servers et all due to loss of power in Pretoria
<inetpro> UPS system ended up running out of power due to another circuit breaker failing to switch over load between city power and generator
<Kilos> inetpro  why you chase my friend hibana
<inetpro> skuus oom, baie onvriendelik van my
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> one of my first irc buddies
<Kilos> he was very helpfull not busy all the time
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  link to the map please
<Kilos> hehe skuus man
<Kilos> we mgonna have to find another unity user to help noobs
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> im seriously thinking of only using kde
<inetpro> oh cool
<Kilos> i cant get that compose thing working
<Kilos> grrrr
<superfly> compose?
<superfly> top left hand corner
<Kilos> on unity superfly  , the thing i used to make the degrees sign
<Kilos> on kde it works
<superfly> oh
<Kilos> i hope
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> °
<Kilos> ja left super and oo
<Kilos> they have disabled the compose key function
<Kilos> on unity that is
<superfly> Yøü méån thàt ônẽ?
<superfly> wow...
<Kilos> lol ya that one
<Kilos> on drussels pc it works even disabled but not here
<Kilos> and all the links on what to do make matters worse
<Kilos> so im gonna cruise on kde and keep the unity drive going just for noobs help methinks
<Kilos> now its bed time for ballies. night all
<Kilos> sleep warm
#ubuntu-za 2014-06-15
<apie> Hello kilos
<Kilos> hi api
<Kilos> apie  too
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> apie  you doing the map too??
<Kilos> hey man apie  you supposed to answer you know!!
<Kilos> today
<apie> Sorry kilos I was so tired last night I sommer passed out early
<apie> What do you mean, doing the map?
<Kilos> with the fly?
<apie> the map gets generated from the game database 
<Kilos> http://minetest.snyman.info/
<Kilos> ok does it use signboards or what
<apie> Ja I told the fly of the python code that reads the data and draws you the map
<apie> No it only looks at terrain
<apie> I have not played recently, it is too slow :(
<Kilos> ok i battle to see stuff on it anyway
<Kilos> it has been good at times and very bad at others
<apie> I tried from work on vrydag oom, it is a fast dsl internet and it was just as slow. eish
<Kilos> that sucks
<apie> I know cos I really like the game! it is the first one online I got into
<Kilos> there is lots going on though, graeme has become tnt mad and ardonel and son have built some nice place
<Kilos> and i walked to -400 25 -1450 i think exploring
<Kilos> found no crocodiles but sheared a lot of sheep on the way
<Kilos> hi bushtech  
<bushtech> morning kilos, lekker koud
<Kilos> eish man winter is vir ander goggas nie ou mense nie
<apie> Haha kilos that sounds like a lot of adventure going on :)
<bushtech> presies, een van die redes hoekom ek nie in die Kaap bly nie
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man noord natal is die plek om af te tree
<Kilos> net sleg vir besigheid so jy moet maar gaan visvang
<bushtech> enige plek langs die kus is uit, snags hoor jy net 2 geluide: die see en die vreet van die roes aan jou kar
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ek was 20 jaar in toti ek weet
<Kilos> jy moet plastiek karre ry
<Kilos> eish always something. on kde i lose connection even though nm shows im connected
<Kilos> hi psychicist__  Private_User  
<Private_User> hi Kilos
<charl_> good afternoon
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_!
<Kilos> oi  me and modems
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> hi Private_User 
<charl_> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> charl_: Okay :-)
<Private_User> hi charl_
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Private_User: There isn't a pot on
<Private_User> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<Kilos> Maaz  large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<charl_> i am getting http probes on a non-standard ssh port 7777 from census9.shodan.io
<Kilos> who is that
<charl_> http://www.shodanhq.com/
<Kilos> why would they be probing you?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Private_User and Kilos!
<charl_> Kilos: they probe everyone
<Kilos> dont firewalls block them?
<charl_> firewalls don't work like that Kilos 
<Kilos> oi
<charl_> most firewalls are simply rule-based, they allow and block whatever you tell them to
<Kilos> mine is set to block all incoming
<charl_> if you allow incoming tcp connections on a certain port and you don't restrict the source ip range, everyone can *attempt* to connect
<charl_> that's fine if you're running a desktop, but as soon as you start running servers, you can't escape it
<Kilos> ah
<charl_> if i don't allowing incoming ssh, it means i can't even connect to this irc box
<charl_> i could however restrict the source ip range to that of my isp, but i enjoy seeing this type of thing coming in
<charl_> i find it interesting :)
<charl_> Jun 15 01:01:25 potkustartti sshd[22528]: Bad protocol version identification 'GET / HTTP/1.1' from 71.6.167.142 port 52855
<charl_> Jun 15 01:01:25 potkustartti sshd[21039]: Bad protocol version identification 'GET /robots.txt HTTP/1.1' from 71.6.167.142 port 53116
<Kilos> eish robots
<bushtech> would you peeps recommend going to 1404 from 1204?
<charl_> bushtech: like everything it depends on your personal wants/needs and your setup but generally the opinions have been extremely positive
<charl_> bushtech: it's known as one of the best releases of ubuntu to date
<charl_> but of course, apply common sense, look at compatibility for the software you are running etc
<Kilos> bushtech  i think it is better only you need to do more personalising i think
<Kilos> for me anyway
<Kilos> the network manager is improved for one
<Kilos> i go pump water. wbb
<bushtech> charl_: Kilos: thanks. this is for my home server so was interested in stability & general imprssion. good news on network manager, it could be really trying
<Kilos> very stable
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> i think most stable of all the releases
<Kilos> my biggest hassle with 12.04 was network manager. 14.04 just sees things better
<bushtech_> damn vodacom!
<magespawn> howdy all
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  gamne gone to slow to play
<Kilos> game too
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<superfly> hi Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: sometimes I find that if I log out and back in again, it comes right
<superfly> not sure what the issue is
<Kilos> weird hey
<Kilos> is there or arent there some networking tools that can find the bottleneck
<superfly> not sure
<superfly> Kilos: did you hear, KDE 5 is coming out later this year
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> Maybe it is the net rather
<magespawn> bbl
<Kilos> thats good news superfly  , i like kde
<Kilos> no man ThatGraemeGuy  its not that latency thing. even my crafter is way way slower than on good days. i have had it open and craft things very quickly before
<Kilos> Maaz  google what is latency with internet connections
<Maaz> Kilos: "Latency in Networking (Speed and High) - About.com" http://compnetworking.about.com/od/speedtests/a/network_latency.htm :: "How Latency Can Make Even Fast Internet Connections Feel Slow" http://www.howtogeek.com/138771/htg-explains-how-latency-can-make-even-fast-internet-connections-feel-slow/ :: "What is Latency - How is Latency Different from Bandwidth"
<Maaz> http://www.plugthingsin.com/internet/speed/latency/ :: "Latency Explained – Why your Int…
<Kilos> Maaz  google how to speed up latency on 3g
<Maaz> Kilos: "3G/4G wireless network latency: Comparing Verizon, AT&T, Sprint ..." http://www.fiercewireless.com/special-reports/3g4g-wireless-network-latency-comparing-verizon-att-sprint-and-t-mobile-feb :: "3G/4G wireless network latency: How did Verizon ... - FierceWireless" http://www.fiercewireless.com/special-reports/3g4g-wireless-network-latency-how-did-verizon-
<Maaz> att-sprint-and-t-mobile-compa-0 :: "3G/4G wireless network latency: How did Verizon ... - F…
<Kilos> superfly  will it mess you guys around if i run a ping or mtr to the game site
<Kilos> i dunno what effect these things have on each other
<superfly> Kilos: no
<magespawn> hey all
<magespawn> back again
<theblazehen> hey magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> hows things by you lad? we freezing
<Kilos> stupid weatherman says 6°c minimum but water iced up in the morning and as far as i know water can only freeze at 0°c or lower
<Kilos> a fridge set at 6°c keeps milk lekker
<Kilos> haha hi Eames  
<Kilos> wow you are a noisy bunch
<charl_> have a good weekend further all
<magespawn> we are having berg winds here, so it is about 24-26 here
<magespawn> we still need the fridge to keep things freash
<magespawn> fresh
<magespawn> Kilos ping
<Kilos> magespawn  pong
<Kilos> you so lucky
<magespawn> hey looks like most of the loss is here linx1.telecityredbus.net, at least for me mtr for the minetest server
<magespawn> you mean the temp, yes indeed
<magespawn> about 54%
<theblazehen> htop
<theblazehen> oops, not a terminal
<superfly> hehe
<theblazehen> When you realize that you posted your SSL private key into pastebin because it's convenient... At least I didn't submit
<kbmonkey> evening folks
<theblazehen> hey kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> hello theblazehen 
<kbmonkey> happy father's day to all the dads
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<superfly> thanks
<kbmonkey> :)
<theblazehen> Not sure if I should continue setting up mail server, or if I should sleep
<kbmonkey> that sounds like a lot of work for a sunday evening theblazehen 
<theblazehen> kbmonkey: yeah..
<theblazehen> So you saying I should get it over and done with ? :p
<kbmonkey> something like that ;)
<theblazehen> Busy with dovecot now
<theblazehen> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/maynard-raspberry-pi-lightweight-desktop-ubuntu ooh!
<kbmonkey> Kilos, superfly ThatGraemeGuy I am bailing, it is too slow to play. Goung to play some Abuse instead :)
<kbmonkey> Enjoy the lava falls!
<theblazehen> mail SHOULD work when DNS updates :)
<theblazehen> cya all
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight and warm. see ya morrow
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-08
<barrydk> More almal
<solidity> Môre.
<Kilos> ai! now they even check if they can remember how to cut my power
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  barrydk  captine  and all you others
<solidity> morning
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> lo inetpro  
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<superfly> aloha
<Kilos> hello  superfly  
<ThatGraemeGuy> hi fly
<Kilos> email some pizza
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<mazal> I need vodka , or witblitz , or green herbs , or anything
<mazal> One of those Mondays 
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi elacheche  Cryterion  
<elacheche> o/
<elacheche> How are you doing today Kilos :)
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<elacheche> Good thanks :)
<Cryterion> Morning
<chris_za> I forgot the group name lol...found it again 
<Kilos> what name?
<chris_za> I was joining #ubuntu_za the whole time
<chris_za> :D
<Kilos> add it in your irc client
<chris_za> yep just did lol...wondered why I was piet snot all on my own
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> been there done that
<chris_za> I was thinking Jislyk these mense sleep late on a monday :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> we are nearly always here
<Kilos> even got some owls
<chris_za> good to know if I ever get stuck
<chris_za> I can normally fix most things thou
<Kilos> good then you can help noobs too
<Kilos> keep record of fixes
<Kilos> was it you that couldnt get printers working
<chris_za> yea, but in my defense....they are Canon MF units
<chris_za> support for them is horrible
<Kilos> there must be a fix somewhere
<chris_za> I've trolled....its an MF5700 series
<Kilos> hp stuff is very ubuntu friendly
<chris_za> yea probably gonna buy the HP MF Lazer
<chris_za> pain in the ass printing to file then running Win7 in a VB just to print
<Kilos> http://www.computing.net/answers/unix/can-the-canon-mf5700-work-under-linux-driver/9073.html
<Kilos> somewhere someone must have had the same prob
<Kilos> you can always ask on #ubuntu
<Kilos> the whole world watches there
<chris_za> from what I have found trolling there's no fix as of yet
<Kilos> i cant keep up on that channel
<chris_za> and canon wont come to the party
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> are they scanners as well?
<chris_za> its cool thou, had the unit for about 5 years so its time for a change anyway
<chris_za> yep 4-1
<Kilos> try run simplescan and see if it sees it
<chris_za> cant get my 3200F scanner working either :)
<Kilos> i think its called simplescan
<chris_za> yep tried lol
<Kilos> ai!
<chris_za> even tried sudo find-sanner command, it fails
<chris_za> blocks with permissions but even as root it doesn't ID the scanner
<chris_za> worse case, I'll set up a basic Win7 machine just for the stuff I cant get working on Ubuntu
<chris_za> the VB is ok but hellishly slow
<Kilos> ai! second short power cut this morning
<chris_za> was gonna say, hellkom or inefectiveeskom
<Cryterion> They in stage 1 atm, stage 2 is scheduled for this afternoon
<chris_za> hmm they said on the radio stage 1 and reverting back to no load shedding
<Kilos> eish
<chris_za> honestly cant keep up with the flipping and flopping anymore
<Cryterion> ECR said stage 2 this afternoon
<Kilos> im learning to hate eskom
<Cryterion> prince of darkness
<chris_za> hmm ok maybe gridwatch is just not updating as quick :)
<Kilos> so weird though, we go over a week with no shedding then they get koeberg running and add 9megawatt power to the grid then next day shedding starts again
<Kilos> all about the next large increase they want
<chris_za> probably panic'ed "eish everything is waaaking, lets switch something off"
<Kilos> lol
 * Cryterion lol
<chris_za> as a paristatal (sp?) they shouldn't be chasing profits, and run it as a business, no pay no power
<chris_za> think in 1990 koeberg was operating at 45% over capacity
<chris_za> man I need new/better clients lol
<Kilos> do you know how to use modprobe?
<Kilos> im just guessing now but that might help find the printer
<Kilos> man modprobe
<chris_za> I can give it a try, but doesn't it assume a drive it avail ?
<Kilos> i had to use it once to find something that the pc didnt see
<chris_za> I'll give a try later, but based on all I read, think its something to do with the firmware on the printer itself
<Kilos> that sucks
<chris_za> there's very little support for it on Win7 64b too, have to force it to use the 32b driver
<chris_za> anything takes longer than 2 hours to set up and configure, for me anyway, aint worth the time :)
<Kilos> lol
<MaNL> wouldn't be surprised if they finally managed to blow up the pump storage scheme turbines or something, those things were meant to operate only an hour or two a day for peak usage and they've been using them in overdrive
<MaNL> OTOH I wouldn't be surprised if the shortages are all manufactured like an african ENRON
<Kilos> yeah
<MaNL> don't really know what to think anymore
<MaNI> does anybody know a number for capemail hub that they actually pick up on?
<chris_za> for updates u mean ?
<chris_za> oh u mean a telephone number 
<MaNI> yeah telephone..
<chris_za> isn't it localised ?
<chris_za> to area's I mean
<chris_za> Western Cape: 021 590 5400
<MaNI> yes but each area has a big hub where customs is and all parcels get stuck (like miniature black holes), for JHB people its WITS or OR TAMBO - here it is capemail :P
<MaNI> ahh I got a fax machine last time I tried that one, but now it works
<chris_za> "your call is important to us, umkillikilli telkom unbose" lol
<MaNI> I can hear them talking in the background about shopping in the school holidays :/
<chris_za> mind u telkoms service has been suprizingly  better the last year or so
<MaNI> great parcel located, its inside the black hole as anticipated
<MaNI> one day capemail will figure out how to actually send people notification slips, it will be a glorious day
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> seriously - it takes like 5 days for package to come from hong kong to za, and then it sits at capemail for like 2-3 months :p
<solidity> Tell them the package was only meant to last a few days and that the deadly virus that it contains will leak out into their workspace if you don't pick it up soon.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im still crying about my mark signed ubuntu certificate that they put in one of their black holes
<Kilos> the swines
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> and the package status says 'in transit' not 'sitting on shelf collecting dust', such liars :p
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> but yeah customs seems to be the main problem always
<chris_za> sorry was explaining to a client why ad-words suck lol
<solidity> Why does it suck?
<chris_za> well let me correct myself, ad-words suck if your actual website itself sucks
<solidity> Heh.
<solidity> Pretty much.
<chris_za> trying for force ranking just using ad-words is ineffectual I was meaning
<chris_za> :)
<solidity> Wouldn't adwords have no effect on rankings?
<solidity> aside from displaying it in the advert space.
<solidity> but the non-ad rankings should be independent of adwords afaik
<chris_za> you get higher priorty ranking using ad-words
<solidity> oh, that's lame
<chris_za> but using adwords up against a properly formulated site with proper tags and alt's etc
<solidity> But I don't know the system very well.
<chris_za> the "natural" ranker will always outstrip the forced adwords
<solidity> http://www.submitawebsite.com/blog/2010/03/does-buying-google-adwords-improve.html
<solidity> That article is pretty old though.
<solidity> but tl;dr google doesn't affect natural rank because of adwords
<chris_za> yep, adwords will just give priorty listing while you still have funds in the account, some say the increase in traffic might improve the ranking
<chris_za> but natural ranking is still the better option :)
<solidity> But that makes sense, I think that the quality of results returned would go down if adwords impacted natural ranking because then money > good website.
<solidity> So google wouldn't want to do that, because that is basically their business, quality results.
<chris_za> explaining it to clients is fun sometimes thou
<chris_za> yep, its really just a money stream for google to be honest
<chris_za> cant beat a good solid site formatted right :)
<solidity> 80% of their revenue comes from advertising, and the value of the ads is directly linked to the quality of the search results that get people's eyeballs looking in the first place
<chris_za> Quality and Validity :)...you can basically put anything you want in adwords so validity of content could be debateable
<MaNI> not so sure about their business being quality results anymore
<MaNI> the ranking already pushes all sorts of other little hidden agendas of theirs
<chris_za> the natural method trolls your content, so the validity should in theory be higher
<solidity> MaNI: fair enough, but I'm not talking about what you would consider quality content, but the average use case for google.
<solidity> for a google search*
<chris_za> I use it mainly for spelling lol
<MaNI> the average use case is to find relevant results
<MaNI> punishing sites that have lots of content, because they aren't 'mobile friendly' flies in the face of that use case
<MaNI> but it suits googles use case of wanting everyone to use android for everything
<chris_za> yea mobile-friendly is a new thing, its a pain in the ass really
<solidity> Perhaps if the search is from a mobile phone.
<solidity> Don't they cater the result based on the platform you search from?
<MaNI> thats not how it works though, its punished for everyone
<chris_za> it effectively means every site has to be responsive
<MaNI> having long content now kills your page rank
<solidity> That is what I mean though, what is relevant to the average use case then is easy mobile accessibility.
<chris_za> I think you can overcome it by using excerpts and "read more" structure
<MaNI> it long ago stopped being about relevance and started being about how google wants your webpage to look
<solidity> And responsive websites should work well on all platforms?
<chris_za> yes, responsive is all about cross-platform
<SDCDev> morning morning
<solidity> So I'm for that actually then.
<solidity> But, I use duckduckgo most of the time anyway.
<chris_za> I agree, but again, explaining to clients they have to rehash their sites now
<solidity> Well, that is why I stopped doing webdev: clients.
<chris_za> most say "but I've had it for XX years", it works lol
<chris_za> I've been doing mostly out the box dev recently
<chris_za> saves the manual dev
<solidity> out the box?
<solidity> stuff like weebly?
<chris_za> the lazy web dev using wordpress, joomla, drupal that kinda platform
<solidity> ah
<chris_za> most are code heavy but saves alot of time
<solidity> Yeah.
<solidity> I'm building a site for a friend as a favour using weebly, but nice thing is since it is very wysiwyg and user friendly he can maintain it once I'm done.
<chris_za> 10 years ago it was unheard of to be able to do a e-commerce roll out in under an hour :)
<solidity> hehe yep
<chris_za> never tried weebly, must take a look
<chris_za> been using primaryly wordpress for the main reason I dont have to re-invent the wheel for each requirment
<solidity> Only time I used wordpress was for updating an existing website.
<solidity> But that site was a disaster in terms of speed.
<chris_za> was it on shared hosting ?
<solidity> Don't remember, probably.
<chris_za> yea wordpress on shared hosting can tend to be sluggish
<solidity> Our firm didn't build it, we just reskinned it and updated it.
<chris_za> :) using Artiseer for the theme ?
<chris_za> or manual CSS
<solidity> completely custom design, so manual CSS
<chris_za> :) I'm too lazy these days for even that, so many theme's availible already, just modify to clients needs :)
<chris_za> one of the major problems these days is clients are getting "smarter" and think its easy so they just wont pay for good dev
<chris_za> Thats why I'm slowly trying to transition into streaming TV content :)
<solidity> Well, that was a design and marketing firm, so pretty and custom design was their thing.
<solidity> Man.
<solidity> Soup + break = heaven
<solidity> bread*
<solidity> nice freshly baked German Landbrot
<barrydk> Shame solidity hope you get well soon
<solidity> nah, I'm 100%
<barrydk> 100% sick?
<solidity> har
<solidity> Just because sick people eat healthy food doesn't mean healthy people should eat sick food.
<mazal> Anybody know where be oom Kilos ?
<chris_za> he mentioned power issues in his area mazal
<mazal> oi , ok ta chris_za
<barrydk> I only eat soup if i can eat it with a knife and fourk i still can chew my food
<mazal> maaz tell Kilos Oom herhinner my aan 2de deel van terugvoer
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<solidity> You can emulsifiy your soup by adding (wholewheat) flour and ground flaxseed, and just use chunky ingredients.
<solidity> Apply knife before cooking, should able to use a fork then with the emulsification.
<solidity> :P
<mazal> aaaah hot coffee , soos koekies in die weeshuis :)
<solidity> That is... actually rather depressing.
<chris_za> so is anyone streaming TV content in here ?
<solidity> Like twitch?
<solidity> Or stream tv shows?
<chris_za> live stream TV
<solidity> So like twitch then.
<solidity> I think.
<chris_za> yea looks similar
<chris_za> twitch just for game channels ?
<solidity> I don't know.
<solidity> But everything I have seen from twitch is based around games.
<chris_za> yea looks like it, I was meaning more TV from around the world
<solidity> What do you stream?
<chris_za> 200 channels lol :)
<chris_za> can post a link if its allowed
<solidity> As long as it is sfw I'm pretty sure it would be allowed.
<chris_za> http://www.filmon.com/?affid=161961Bs
<chris_za> got an android app too :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<chris_za> I did ask :) sorry Kilos
<Kilos> what?
<chris_za> oh, to post a link 
<Kilos> just had 3rd power cut today, sigh
<Cryterion> 99 little bugs in the code, 99 little bugs in the code, take one down patch it around, 127 little bugs in the code......
<Kilos> thats fine
<chris_za> ouch 3rd one in a short time, sounds more like a substation
<Cryterion> They just switched mine back on, 30mins
<Kilos> now its the pta power peeps messing around
<Cryterion> and dbn ones
<Kilos> doesnt help to ask them to pay for damaged equipment either
<Kilos> im in ptown
<chris_za> yea, I lost a couple of PSU's and 2 or 3 HDD's
<Kilos> send scrap hdds this way
<Kilos> i use the parts to repair others
<MaNI> code with only 99 bugs in it, that sounds like a lie :p
<chris_za> got piles of them, well I has a clean out end of last year, musta dumped about 100
<solidity> Bugs are just features in disguise.
<chris_za> down to about 20-30 laying around now
<MaNI> 20-30 known ones you mean :p
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za  hows things
<chris_za> alive and kicking :)
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos. Could be better, but I'm working on that :P
<Kilos> good
<solidity> I recommend some nice warm soup and break.
<solidity> damnit
<solidity> bread*
<chris_za> I cant take lunch yet :D had done sod all work yet lol
<chris_za> havn't*
<solidity> So, I just read that Kanye West called his daughter North.
<solidity> So her name is North West.
<Kilos> haha
<solidity> I can't figure out if this awesome or terrible, or terribly awesome.
<chris_za> she will have enough money not to care :)
<Kilos> bad for the kid
<Kilos> much ragging throughout lifetime
<MaNI> kid is rich so will be fine
<MaNI> should be more concerned about having such an ass of a father than its name when it comes to ragging anyway
<chris_za> urg, suppose I should do some work or fake some work at least
<chris_za> back in a bit :)
<Kilos> ohi superfly   sudo add-apt-repository link is the right way isnt it
<Kilos> the update gets the key things
<superfly> yes
<solidity> Kanye should call his next child "Wild WIld"
<Kilos> ty
<MaNI> or go
<Kilos> Maaz  seen jacques_stry
<Maaz> Kilos: jacques_stry was last seen 21 days, 5 hours, 23 minutes and 52 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-05-17 22:41:22 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-05-18 06:20:56 PDT
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Oom Kilos hier ?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> was buite innie son mazal  
<mazal> Kilos: Second bit of feedback RE systemback app
<mazal> The snapshot part
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> It seems to basically be a straight copy of the whole system to the destination drive
<mazal> Each one has a sub folder with it's date
<mazal> Home folders are included , but only hidden folders inside homes are included
<mazal> Documents , pictures etc. are not included
<mazal> The snapshots can be schedules for every x amount of days or hours or minutes
<mazal> Scheduling works fine , I scheduled mine last week for every 4 days , and it ran today
<mazal> As for loading back a snapshot , I don't know. Couldn't find time to break my system on purpose to test
<Kilos> lol
<captine> hi there.  need some advice.  Am a long time cybersmart user for ADSL and their capped packages are great, but am needing to save some cash.  Currently on a 10 meg capped line, but thinking of moving to a 4meg uncapped as that seems to be the cheapest option.  just wanting to know if anyone has a recommendation as I have tried the cybersmart offering and it was terrible the last time I went onto it
<captine> mazal, what snapshot tool are you talking about there?
<mazal> I only ever had bad performance on uncapped so can't recommend
<mazal> systemback captine
<mazal> Oom Kilos had link to it
<captine> thnx
<Kilos> so mazal  is it a good alternate to remastersys in your opinion
<mazal> Yes and no
<Kilos> make up your mind
<mazal> for your own pc , yes , defnitely yes. Works really easy once you know what to do
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> For iso's to share. Defnitely no , due to your configs that is included in iso
<Kilos> ok ty for the feedback lad
<mazal> The snapshots is a nice extra to have. Should be handy when you just broke a few files and need to restore them
<Kilos> ill try keep remastersys going and see when it stops working
<mazal> For the snapshots though I would have prefered it included all home data , not just the configs
<Kilos> can you not change it to suit?
<mazal> Then it would have been a nice all-in-one solution , but as is you still need to ran seperate backup for home data
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> find the remastersys src file
<mazal> I can't find any setting for the snapshot to include all home data
<Kilos> pity no one downloaded the source while it was still free
<mazal> Ok now this is strange
<Kilos> lol what
<mazal> Mine is set to NOT include hidden folders in home , but it does
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Ok , that must be one AND you must manually select which hidden folders to exclude
<mazal> But no option whatsoever for the data folders like Documents etc.
<mazal> Strange decision.
<mazal> Maybe they will add it in later
<Kilos> ya i think they are still working on it
<mazal> The only option for data folders is for the iso , not the snapshot
<MaNI> no source code available for it anywhere?
<mazal> I dunno MaNI
<Kilos> mazal  you still have the link
<mazal> Nope
<Kilos> i lost that last week already
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Ditto
<mazal> google should find it though
<Kilos> let me see what i can find
<mazal> http://www.techrepublic.com/article/create-a-live-system-iso-for-your-ubuntu-based-linux-machines-using-systemback/
<Kilos> ya that was it
<Kilos> MaNI  see if you can find source
<mazal> https://launchpad.net/systemback
<MaNI> sounds like quite a scandal
<MaNI> its GPL software so they can be legally compelled to provide the source
<mazal> http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemback/
<mazal> It defnitely have an "unfinished" feel to it , and I assume they will be adding features
<Kilos> lets hope
<mazal> Yeah remaster is not going to be working for much longer
<mazal> We been lucky so far that the old one works
<Kilos> one guy said to me if you have the packages they should keep working because it copies /root
<mazal> I already had issues with config in x that changed
<mazal> Had to fiddle to get it to work
<Kilos> oi, mine i did last week on 14.04 kde worked perfectly
<mazal> Yeah once set it works
<mazal> But remember there was a config file that had to be created first , a file that's location moved
<Kilos> lol i dunno how to set stuff, i just run it
<mazal> Can't remember now what that file was
<mazal> lightdm
<mazal> had something to do with that
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> I should have noted that process down me thinks :P
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> do like me, make notes of everything then lose the notes
<mazal> I usually create files , then can't remember in which folder I put it
<ThatGraemeGuy> dropbox is my go-to for that sort of thing
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats actually a good plan ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> save notes on dropbox
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> you missed lots
<Kilos> all kinds of code chat here
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening. God bless
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<Kilos> ty you too
<Kilos> ai!
<barrydk> Cheers everyone
<Kilos> cheers barr
<Kilos> ai! again
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<superfly> Oh, happy birthday ThatGraemeGuy!
<Kilos> wooo happy happy ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks :-)
<Kilos> coffee on you
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> Maaz  and cake
<Maaz> Here is a large cake for the birthday boy.
<Kilos> inetpro  coffee and cake while its quiet
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: congratulations
<magespawn> pack up time later all
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> cheers magespawn  
 * Kilos drinks coffee and eats cake all on my lonesome
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> lol
<Xethron_> Heya everyone :)
<Kilos> hi Xethron_  hows things by you
<Xethron_> Greetings Kilos, good and with you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Xethron_> Its quiet today
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> was a madhouse last night
<Kilos> where you been Xethron_  
<Kilos> dont say busy
<Kilos> woo me rich
<Kilos> last lids laptop i fixed sent me R450
<Kilos> kids not lids
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> haha mazal  minetest time?
<solidity> bliksem dit raak nou koud
<Kilos> ja kwaai
<solidity> tyd om weer my here klerekas aan te trek.
<Cryterion> haven't seen him join yet
<Kilos> who?
<Cryterion> mazal
<Cryterion> on minetest
<Kilos> oh there
<solidity> minetest?
<mazal> making food actually Kilos 
<Kilos> on your pc??
<mazal> nope
<Kilos> i need one of those
<mazal> I heard ding !!!!!
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> So came to check who is skinnering of me :)
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> yeah ! It's ready. I go eat
<Kilos> my old p3 used to blow hot air out the back, this one only blows cold, too efficient
<Kilos> enjoy mazal  
<Kilos> oh and the ding is a pling
<solidity> minetest??
<Kilos> game like minecraft but free
<Kilos> very lekker and addictive
<Kilos> just expensive on 3g
<solidity> oh neat
<solidity> Bit of a minecraft addict myself but due to driver issues and other things I don't want to sukkel with I stopped.
<solidity> I'll check it out.
<Kilos> try minetest, graeme and Cryterion  run a server
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> hi :p
<solidity> Well, it runs but it is still sluggish on this cheap and old laptop.
<Kilos> what?
<solidity> minetest
<Cryterion> join a server. so you don't have the server side running as well
<solidity> ok, I'll try, details
<Cryterion> mt.thatgreameguy.co.za:30000
<Kilos> solidity  join #minetest-za
<Kilos> spelling Cryterion  
 * stickyboy is writing a blog post on systemd timers.
<magespawn> good evening
<Cryterion> hi
<Kilos> hi my magespawn  
<Cryterion> Kilos: spelling ?
<Kilos> thatgreameguy
<Kilos> maybe i misread
 * Kilos scrolls back
<Cryterion> hmm. often do that
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> solidity is connected now anyway
<Kilos> yeah you must teach him to untick some of the stuff so it starts quicker too
<solidity> I'm still messing with settings.
<Kilos> i forget what they were
<Cryterion> all default now in lastest version
<Cryterion> some no longer an option
<solidity> http://pasteboard.co/14ALZC0s.png
<solidity> that's how it looks to me
<solidity> As you can see, not very nice
<Cryterion> hmm. you running on windows
<solidity> yes
<solidity> I'm the black sheep in this channel.
<Kilos> eeeeek
<solidity> Why the hate?
<Cryterion> don't know if the win build is updated enough yet. server is on latest dev
<solidity> I don't get those glitches when I host
<solidity> or run single player
<Kilos> no hate
<Kilos> just sympathy
<solidity> why?
<Cryterion> won't if you hosting. as client and server are both you
<solidity> Don't confuse these bugs with a windows issue, this is more a laptop issue.
<solidity> since I installed win8 on hardware that only has win7 drivers.
<solidity> and no ubuntu/linux isn't much of an improvement in this regard
<Cryterion> possibly. just saying the win builds might be a bit out of date
<solidity> fair enough
<Kilos> i go eat
<solidity> but oh well then
<solidity> I have to go drop off some things anyway, bbl
<Cryterion> we picked up that the latest release couldn't connect. but dev version could
<solidity> ok, I'll check when I get back then
<mazal> maaz tell solidity I use sfan's latest build on Win 7 and have no issues , give it a try https://sfan5.pf-control.de/minetest-builds/?f
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell solidity on freenode
<rusbus> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
 * rusbus is now listening to: - Dancing in the Moonlight
<mazal> Night everyone
<Kilos> night mazal  
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<magespawn> i am also off to my room, chat later 
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> oh later then too
<solidity> yay doing free family tech support
<Maaz> solidity: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell solidity I use sfan's latest build on Win 7 and have no issues , give it a try https://sfan5.pf-control.de/minetest-builds/?f" 37 minutes and 36 seconds ago
<solidity> Yes thank you.
 * solidity gives Maaz some oil.
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> http://arstechnica.com/apple/2015/06/apple-open-sources-swift/
<smile> bye
<Cryterion> hmm, is apple waking up
<Kilos> cheers smail
<Kilos> smi
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> last night i could have stayed up then power cut at 8pm
<Kilos> tonight im tired and power stays on
<Kilos> sigh
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> we had none 5 til 6
<Kilos> drives me nuts
<superfly> we were supposed to go out at 8, but the lights are still on
<Kilos> so frustrating
<inetpro> ?
<inetpro> be happy if it's still on
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: what did I miss today?
<Kilos> not much , was very quiet
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> does that mean I can go sleep now?
<Kilos> lol will you really
<inetpro> bit early still, I guess
<Kilos> haha thought so
<Kilos> i overdid the garlic magnet cure
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> bp dropped to 103/63
<Kilos> now im vreeting salt again
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im not going to quacks
<inetpro> you be killing yourself if you seesaw like that
<Kilos> yeah ill try do things gradually
<Kilos> then stop when back at 120/80
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what did he do wrong
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> you lucky inetpro  
<Kilos> i forgot what i wanted to ask you
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<inetpro> thanks for forgetting Kilos
<Kilos> you well?
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro only tired
<georgelappies> what up
<inetpro> as usual
<Kilos> if you chat ill stay a while
<inetpro> georgelappies: talk to him
<inetpro> while I go sleep
<Kilos> rofl
<georgelappies> hehe
<Kilos> you going to bed really inetpro  ?
<inetpro> in a few minutes yes
<Kilos> i wont remember till im in bed
<georgelappies> huh
<georgelappies> wat is dit van bed
<Kilos> are you well too georgelappies  
 * solidity sips wine.
<Kilos> die ou mense is moeg man
<georgelappies> always well, maybe too well now
<solidity> Oud, koud en benoud.
<georgelappies> solidity, have another sip
<solidity> Just did.
<georgelappies> kwaai
<Kilos> what wine
<Kilos> i used to enjoy old brown
<solidity> cheap stuff
<georgelappies> yeah, maak nie saak nie
<solidity> Du Toitskloof Cellar - Cabernet Sauvignon ~ Shiraz
<solidity> But, to me I just see it sa "red" wine.
<solidity> :P
<inetpro> good night everyone
<georgelappies> did you guys donate to wikipedia yet
<inetpro> Maaz: watch them
<Maaz> OK inetpro I'll keep an eye on them for you
 * solidity does not pretend to have a sophisticated palate.
<Kilos> night inetpro  
<solidity> night night
<Kilos> sleep well and warm
<solidity> I'm busy installing win8 for family.
<Kilos> donate what?
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> 8 sucks
<Kilos> 7 far better
<solidity> Wikipedia donates free information to me.
<solidity> 8 is better.
<solidity> I'll fight you.
<Kilos> you are the first one i hear say that
<georgelappies> yeah some dollars for the biggest source or info on the planet earth
<solidity> I get that sentiment alot.
<Kilos> you cant fight me man, you still a child
<georgelappies> how old are you Kilos
<Kilos> i donate my views on wiki
<Kilos> 64 later this month
<solidity> Fair enough, I at least have some degree of respect for those older than me regardless.
<solidity> But I'll rebel and dye my hair!
<solidity> I should donate to wikipedia.
<solidity> But I'm poor.
<solidity> Like really poor.
<Kilos> hahaha
<solidity> I spent like one hour on it today without even planning, reading up an ancient Greece and Greek mythology.
<smile> Donate to libreoffice that team needs more support :)
<smile> Wikipedia already has millions
<solidity> Everybody has a cause they will fight for.
<georgelappies> i can not remember a day when I did not right click some link to confirm it on wikipedia
<solidity> Mine isn't those.
<georgelappies> guys, wikipedia is a non profit
<solidity> But I do consider them to be kindred spirits.
<Kilos> my cause is ubuntu
<georgelappies> lol @ solidity 
<solidity> I believe a person is most effective in a cause they are most passionate about.
<georgelappies> sure
<solidity> whyUlol@mebrah
<georgelappies> i love information
<smile> I just think wikimedia foundation is wasting money on some of their projects
<georgelappies> like what smile
<smile> The media viewer was outsourced and very expensive in development in terms of money
<georgelappies> solidity, just the usage of the language , kindred spirits
<smile> I think it was a million dollar
<georgelappies> do you use them at all smile
<solidity> efficiency is relative
<smile> The media viewer isnt even good. And what do you mean by using "THEM"
<solidity> There is always some way to do things better, more often than not several orders of magnitude so, but because I know how to x and you are a rich person that does y, I get to charge a buttload because you can't x.
<Kilos> smile  show him your wiki edits
<georgelappies> but smile, dont judge all of human knowledge on the implementation of a media player
<smile> I am the human knowledge
<solidity> I can look at everything and think of a better way it could be done.
<solidity> Hold on, I have an annoying self-righteous quote image thingy...
<georgelappies> :D
<smile> If you want to preserve human knowledge I suggest you donate to archive.org they really do a great job
<georgelappies> who here knows "Joy Division - Atmosphere"
<smile> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speciaal:Bijdragen/Smile4ever
<smile> I know joy division. Why?
<solidity> http://vinemultimedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/rosevelt.jpg
<georgelappies> smile, you linking a wikiepedia page
<smile> Its my edit history on wikipedia
<georgelappies> Joy Division is an awesome band, and atmosphere just starting playing now ;p
<smile> Over 36000 edits
<smile> Nice.
<solidity> smile
<solidity> this might be the wine talking
<solidity> well
<solidity> it is the wine talking
<solidity> but
<georgelappies> real respect smile, you know more than what I do about wikipedia
<smile> Of course I do. I am with them since 2009
<smile> :-D
<georgelappies> :D
<smile> I even have my own bot
<solidity> every time I see you name I think of this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNrXMOSkBas
<smile> And I was in the papers twice
<smile> :)
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<smile> Good night
<Kilos> :D
<smile> http://hugsmile.eu/tools/media
<georgelappies> mmmm, why go o sleep now
<smile> He is old
<smile> :-P
<georgelappies> waarom nederlandse links
<smile> Omdat ik Nederlands praat
<smile> :-O
<georgelappies> is jy van nederlands
<smile> Nee, België
<smile> :)
<smile> Hoekom jy wonder
<georgelappies> lekker
<smile> :-P
<georgelappies> want my vrou is van Nederland
<smile> Waar woon julle?
<georgelappies> Secunda
<georgelappies> so 200 km vanaf Jhb
<smile> Hoe het jy haar ontmoet?
<georgelappies> maar ons gaan o elke twede jaar na Rotterdam vir haar ouers kuier
<smile> :-D
<georgelappies> ek het na skool in Europa in rond neuk
<smile> Lol
<smile> Wat n sin
<smile> :-P
<smile> Het jy die artikels gelees?
<georgelappies> nog nie
<smile> Die is steeds beskikbaar 24/7
<smile> Refdag.nl is ni steeds beskikbaar ni, slegs 24/6
<georgelappies> so jy is vanmening dat wikimedia deur bots gepubiseer word>/
<smile> Nee. Maar die importansie van bots is hoog vir n goeie werking te garandeer
<smile> Daar is ni genoeg redigeerders ni
<smile> Het jy geweet meer as 90% van die redigeerders is n man?
<georgelappies> bots kan nie nuwe kennis skep nie, slegs ou kennis publiseer
<smile> Of probleme met dooie skakels oplos, soos my bot
<georgelappies> wat bedoel jy met "meer as 90% van die redigeerders is n man?"
<smile> Daar is ni baie vrouwe op Wikipedia
<georgelappies> wel, daar is nie 'n aktiewe verbot op vroue om te redigeer nie... ;)
<smile> Ek weet, maar die vroue is vaak ni technies aangeleg wat nie motiveer om by te draag nie
<georgelappies_> got kicked for some reason
<smile> Ek weet, maar die vroue is vaak ni technies aangeleg wat nie motiveer om by te draag nie
<smile> That was my last reply
<smile> You didnt got kicked, freenode just lost contact with your client
 * smile hugs georgelappies_ 
<georgelappies> is terug
<smile> Welkom :)
<smile> Its a town, too
<smile> :-D
<georgelappies> yeah, worked there for a year
<georgelappies> Odendaalsrus, virginia, Welkom ;p
<smile> Lol :)
<Cryterion> been to walmaranstad before
<smile> Het staat op de lijst van vreemde plaatsnamen op wikipedia
<smile> :-D
<smile> Where is that, Cryterion 
<georgelappies> ?
<smile> Lijst van opmerkelijke plaatsnamen is an article on the dutch wikipedia
<georgelappies> aah ek sien
<smile> You should google for it
<smile> Goed. :)
<Cryterion> Middle of nowhere, get to potjestroom and go on a road 
<smile> :-P
<smile> I will have a pleasure exploring south africa once I get there
<smile> ;-)
<Cryterion> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nkandla_compound_firepool_controversy - lol pols won to make it official - edited though
<georgelappies> :D
<smile> :-D
<georgelappies> me - listening to Leonard Cohen - The Future - and trying to make sense of it all
<smile> Do you use vlc?
<georgelappies> nope, audacious
<georgelappies> on Fedora 22
<smile> :-(
<smile> :-O
<smile> Manjaro/arch here
<georgelappies> I use vlc for video
<georgelappies> Manjaro is nice
<smile> I have a lyrics extension for vlc in development
<georgelappies> I have taken a liking to GNOME 3 and Fedora seems to best at it
<georgelappies> cool
<smile> Yeah, the fact it combines stability with rolling is nice
<georgelappies> yeah, just fedup every 6 months ;p
<smile> It works almost the way I want it, but there are some crashes that need to be worked out
<smile> Its because of the bad scripting engine at the core of vlc
<Cryterion> anyone here know much about gnupg?
<smile> Ask the free software foundation :-P
<Cryterion> install probs, it's already free :)
<smile> The free software foundation is just an entity to promote free software :) they recommend using pgp
<smile> A good place for such questions is askubuntu.com
<Cryterion> Yeah I know, but Email client swears at me everytime I open it, got all the details to update, but have a problem with them
<georgelappies> I am out for the night, may the source be with you
<Cryterion> been there, done that, bit further, script isn't realising a newer version
<Cryterion> Maaz
<Cryterion> Maaz: help
<Maaz> Cryterion: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<smile> Maaz: hello
<Maaz> Howzit smile
<solidity> Maaz help me with south african stuff
<Maaz> solidity: I use the following features for south african stuff: lotto
<Maaz> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<solidity> Maaz how do I use lotto
<Maaz> solidity: Gets the latest lotto results from the South African National Lottery. You can use it like this:
<Maaz>   lotto
<Cryterion> Maaz: tell inetpro need help with gnupg2 upgrade.
<Maaz> Cryterion: Righto, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Cryterion> ha, done :)
<Cryterion> I like him
<solidity> Maaz tell solidity stop talking to yourself you crazy badger.
<Maaz> solidity: Righto, I'll tell solidity on freenode
<smile> :-D
<smile> Maaz: tell feybart hi from smile
<Maaz> smile: I don't know who feybart is. Say 'feybart on freenode' and I'll take your word that feybart exists
<smile> Maaz: tell feybart on freenode hi from smile
<Maaz> smile: Okay, I'll tell feybart on freenode
<solidity> Maaz tell Maaz stop hitting yourself
<Maaz> solidity: I can't deliver messages to myself
<Maaz> solidity: By the way, solidity on freenode told me "tell solidity stop talking to yourself you crazy badger." 1 minute and 13 seconds ago
<solidity> Maaz tell Maaz I can't deliver messages to myself
<Maaz> solidity: I can't deliver messages to myself
<solidity> close nough
<Cryterion> 99 liitle bugs in the code
<Cryterion> 99 little bugs in the code
<smile> Maaz: can you fix me?
<Maaz> smile: Excuse me?
<Cryterion> Take one out, patch it about
<Cryterion> 127 little bugs in the code
<smile> Maaz: help me with bugs
<Maaz> smile: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<smile> :-O
<Cryterion> Maaz: 99 bugs in the code
<Maaz> Cryterion: *blink*
<Cryterion> hmmf
<smile> Maaz: remember to wash your clothes at six
<Maaz> smile: Excuse me?
<Cryterion> Maaz: 99 little bugs in the code
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<Cryterion> Maaz: sorry it 127 now
<Maaz> Cryterion: *blink*
<Cryterion> yeah, lol
<solidity> hehe
<solidity> so yeah
<solidity> My body is telling my eat cheese. but my mind is telling me not to eat cheese.
<smile> Then you should ask your heart
<smile> :-O
<solidity> My heart is a dumbass.
<solidity> (which means my heart is saying yes to cheese)
 * Cryterion smells cheese
 * smile touches the cheese
 * Cryterion 's rat starts going crazy
<solidity> I wonder if the fermeting bacteria in cheese evolved to create the ultimately seductive smell in order to lure us into making more cheese.
<Cryterion> hmmm
<Cryterion> maybe it formed other things too
<solidity> Maybe that is a kind of psychological parasitism.
<smile> Or maybe not.
<solidity> Or maybe not not.
<smile> Maybe it was all meant to be
<solidity> Exactly.
<smile> Our destiny.
<Cryterion> Cheese is good, love it
<smile> :-P
<solidity> I refuse!
<Cryterion> eat it, healthy
<smile> Lets fuck it then
<Cryterion> hmm
<Cryterion> na
<solidity> I shall resist all carnal temptations that defy the cold indifferent discrimination of science!
<Cryterion> science atm is wrong
<solidity> I'm listening.
<Cryterion> Do you know what margerine is?
<solidity> Yes.
<Cryterion> Then why won't fly's eat it?
<smile> Maaz: wake up
<Maaz> smile: What?
<solidity> Maaz: dance for me.
<Maaz> solidity: Huh?
<solidity> Maaz: be confused by my commands.
<Maaz> solidity: What?
<FeyBart> Maaz: Gimme five.
<Maaz> FeyBart: Sorry...
<Cryterion> The original margarine was 1 molecule different from plastic
<FeyBart> Maaz: Be apologetic.
<Maaz> FeyBart: Excuse me?
<Cryterion> Stick to Butter
<FeyBart> Maaz: Yeah, like that.
<Maaz> FeyBart: What?
<Cryterion> Maaz: Eat you butter
<Maaz> Cryterion: Huh?
<Cryterion> Maaz: Just Eat it
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<solidity> >implying butter isn't inferior to many other alternatives
<Cryterion> Maaz: Taste it
<Maaz> Cryterion: What?
<solidity> Maaz: homo says What?
<Maaz> solidity: Sorry...
<Cryterion> Maaz: Are you hungry
<Maaz> Cryterion: Sorry...
<solidity> damn
<Cryterion> hmm
<solidity> anyway
<solidity> poor bot
<solidity> so abused
<Cryterion> Anyway Butter is better than marg, and cheese is good
<solidity> I disagree on the cheese is good part.
 * Cryterion needs to find an article he seen on fb
<solidity> But agree on the butter > margarine part
<solidity> Ah yes facebook, the most reputable of all scientific journals.
<solidity> Please do.
<Cryterion> About colestrol
 * solidity is still waiting for facebook science.
 * Cryterion is still searching, and hates fb now
<Cryterion> saw it this morning sometime, it changes itself in what it thinks you want to see
<Cryterion> solidity: https://www.facebook.com/gerry.retief/posts/10153924620048032?pnref=story
<Cryterion> found it
<solidity> lets just hope I don't need facebook to view it
<Cryterion> can copy paste etc
<Cryterion> didn't read the source yet http://www.statinnation.net/
<solidity> statinnation.net
<solidity> without even opening it I'm filled with a sense of dread
<Cryterion> hmm
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<solidity> nag
<solidity> mag die goggas in jou bed harder droom as jy.
<smile> Dankie
<solidity> :P
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-09
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<mazal> Morning everyone
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<mazal> Morning ThatGraemeGuy
<magespawn> good morning
<mazal> morning magespawn
<magespawn> hey mazal, is the oom on load shedding?
<mazal> Porbably
<mazal> I dunno
<ThatGraemeGuy> no load shedding at the moment
<mazal> These days they only load shed from 4pm when everyone is at home to annoy them then
<magespawn> maybe something specific to him then
<magespawn> might be they are working on making the connection faster
<inetpro> good mornings
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Cryterion on freenode told me "tell inetpro need help with gnupg2 upgrade." 9 hours, 35 minutes and 18 seconds ago
<inetpro> ai!
 * Jacques_Stry waves
<mazal> Morning inetpro , Jacques_Stry
<Kilos> morning all
<mazal> more oom
<mazal> Eskom of Telkom ?
<Kilos> ekke
<mazal> Iets gebreek ?
<Kilos> wou nog 10 minute warm kry, toe word dit n paar uur
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Jacques_Stry> More oom Kilos :)
<Kilos> more Jacques_Stry  welkom terug
<Jacques_Stry> Dankie
<Jacques_Stry> Skuus was so lank weg
<Kilos> was jy weer op vakansie
<Jacques_Stry> Nee, net rof aan die gang
<Jacques_Stry> Was amper nooit op kantoor
<Kilos> ai! lank weg is nie ernsrig nie, nie terug kom nie is baie ernstig
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> things must be cold up there now
<Kilos> eina
<Kilos> ice in outside water still nou
<Kilos> now
<Jacques_Stry> >.<
<Kilos> and mtn adverts dont sing come on summer come on
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  inetpro  TinuvaMac  nlsthzn  aquarat  alphad  barrydk  
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> when im early i cant greet as peeps arrive
<Kilos> can
<ThatGraemeGuy> hallo oom
<Kilos> you too
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Cryterion> Morning
<mazal> Morning Cryterion
<pieter2627> hi all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> hou gaan dit oom?
<mazal> Hi pieter2627
<Kilos> anders as koud goed dankie en jy?
<pieter2627> anders as bietjie warm :p, baie goed dankie
<Kilos> lol
 * Cryterion lights a fire and burns himself
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> morning superfly  
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<superfly> ohi
<mazal> Morning superfly
<superfly> hi mazal
<solidity> môre/middag almal
<Jacques_Stry> o/
<Kilos> hi solidity  
<Kilos> wb magespaw2  
<drussell> Kilos: hey! Happy Tuesday!
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> did you see my last question to you?
<Kilos> no magespawn  sorry
<Kilos> when?
<Kilos> oh about the cold
<Kilos> yes i answered that one
<magespawn> Kilos was it you who gave me instructions on how to solder?
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> you forgot?
<Kilos> how to solder i mean magespawn  
<magespawn> no progressing well thanks
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> thanks for the help
<Kilos> you welcome magespawn  
<magespawn> i bought myself a gas powered soldering to replace the old one i had inherited
<Kilos> its all about getting everything to the right temp then the solder flows
<magespawn> so i see
<MaNI> and having steady hands :/
<Kilos> lol ya that too
<SDCDev> hey Kilos
<Kilos> and good eyes
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  howsit
<MaNI> used to be much better at it as a kid, big hands suck :p
<SDCDev> good thanks and you?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> i used to be much better as a grown up
<Kilos> not a ballie
<MaNI> hehe
<magespawn> i want to get one of those maginifying glasses with the clips
<Kilos> soldered millions of tag blocks in post office exchange buildings
<Kilos> maybe not millions but felt like it at the time
<MaNI> my dad used to use me as child labour for all his circuits, now I know why doing it as an adult is tough :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> magespawn  the soldering stations you get are the best for fine work
<Kilos> just expensive
<Kilos> my wellerhas blown its element after like 30 years and they about R800 now
<magespawn> that is not bad usage though
<Kilos> no very good machines but they must have cheaper ones now
<magespawn> sometimes it is better to go expensive
<Kilos> http://www.amazon.com/Velleman-VTSS5U-Low-Cost-Soldering-150-480°C/dp/B000I40HFQ
<Kilos> compared to http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/weller/pricelist.htm#Soldering_Stations_
<Kilos> i go catch some UV's
<MaNI> I should get myself something more modern
<MaNI> still using my dads old weller, thing must have antique value by now
<Kilos> wonderful soldering irons those
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes get yourself something more modern, i'll take the pesky weller off your hands
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i thought of saying that
<Kilos> but when peeps start talking about antique value i shy away
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish
<ThatGraemeGuy> kids these days
<Kilos> saw a cb 500 4 for 100k
<ThatGraemeGuy> haha
<Kilos> they were one k brand new back then
<ThatGraemeGuy> phew
<ThatGraemeGuy> I stay away from bikes
<Kilos> peeps are mad
<ThatGraemeGuy> i will end up upside down if i know myself
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i lived on bikes from 14 years old
<Kilos> built my first one with a lawnmower engine
<Kilos> used to zoom around the fowl runs and the rest of the yard
<Kilos> my dad tried it and went through the fowl run
<Jacques_Stry> lol
<Kilos> then i was the baddy for not putting brakes on
<Kilos> only had 2 speeds, full and stop
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like my son
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  encourage your son, just teach him the right way
<smile> Kilos: hi ;)
<Kilos> hi smile  how are you lad?
<smile> good ;)
<Kilos> hi SubOracle  you must say something now and again
<Kilos> hi FeyBart  welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> first time here?
<Kilos> somewhere i remember a bart
<Kilos> maybe simpson
<MaNI> http://jumi.lut.fi/elko/kuvat/weller.jpg <- like that
<Kilos> yip thats them
<Kilos> you get different size tips you can use too
<MaNI> yeah, I don't know what happened to the tips though can't find them, must raid my moms garage again next time I'm up in jhb they must be somewhere
<Kilos> lol best irons every made imo
<MaNI> got a little red weller with no base as well
<Kilos> perfect for pc board work
<MaNI> and the gun somewhere
<MaNI> but I've never really needed the gun
<Kilos> i dont know the gun, what is that
<Kilos> and the red one with no base?
<Kilos> you mean its the pencil thing without base
<MaNI> http://www.stevenjohnson.com/soldering/pics/weller-8200n.jpg
<Kilos> oh ya thats for heavier jobs
<MaNI> if only all things lasted as well as these
<Kilos> if you want to sell the station how much would you want for it?
<Kilos> i rplaced my base with a cheaper one when it was about 5 years old but the element in the pencil only gave up last year
<Kilos> i still have 3 different size tips as well
<Xethron> Greetings everyone!
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<MaNI> heh don't know if I would actually sell it lots of sentimental value :p and it is good enough for the rare amount of soldering I do
<Kilos> yeah it should last your lifetime if used only now and again
<MaNI> want to get back into messing with electronics a bit more if I ever  manage to free up some time
<Kilos> today you can buy everything ready made
<Kilos> all mass produced and soldered the whole board at once
<MaNI> yeah, no fun :p
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> and everything so small/compact its difficult to even replace a small blown component without doing more damage
<Kilos> yip
<MaNI> that solder they use is a pain to get off as well
<Kilos> yeah they put some protective coating on it
<Kilos> battle to get it to melt
<Kilos> i scrape it off then soldering is easier
<Kilos> but hard with these many pin chips
<Kilos> pc board design and manufacture has advanced plenty
<MaNI> its crazy how far we have advanced
<mazal> Bye everyone , enjoy your evening , God bless
<Kilos> cheers mazal  
<Kilos> be good
<mazal> Will try ;)
<MaNI> I remember when eeproms were an amazing new thing
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> my dad got some through the uni, it was like state of the art shit
<Kilos> so you arent a youngster
<MaNI> now you have people buyying raspberry pi's just in case they have a use for them, heh
<Kilos> rofl
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> I was thinking of doing that
<Xethron> I actually have a mini project I want to start on a pi or arduino
<Xethron> Just for fun of course :P
<magespawn> i thought that was what they where made for
<Kilos> lol
<Xethron> But create a control console for our gate, that monitors battery level, allows opening the gate via internet, email reports on problems (like gate not closing), etc :D
<MaNI> hehe, not saying its a bad thing it's great, just such a leap forward in only a decade or two :p
<Xethron> My only problem is communicating with the remotes... Need a way to grab that signal...
<Kilos> ask nuvolari  he had one working with a camera on his helicopter
<MaNI> have the remotes connect to the internet via 3g :p 
<Xethron> lol
<Xethron> "Can someone open the gate for me, my remote is out of airtime..."
<MaNI> haha
<Kilos> lol
<Xethron> Biggest problem with all this new stuff, is we don't have enough people to program them.
<Xethron> Everyone's looking for developers and no one seems to be finding the right guys...
<MaNI> I just don't like the throw away mentality thats come with it, used to be if your fridge broke the repair guy would just quickly replace a capacitor on it or whatever, that culture is gone now the repair guy is some drone who just orders you a whole new controller board from taiwan and you sit and wait for two weeks because of no stock
<Tinuva> dejavu
<magespawn> MaNI: with the 3d printing revolution we be able to turn that around
<magespawn> somebodies printer broke, and i said let me see if we can fix it, they were a bit surprised at that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> peeps dont fix things anymore
<MaNI> heh, 3d printing we will see, some of the experimental 3d circuitry printing stuff looks nifty :p
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> modem decided to disconnect
<Kilos> so superfly  members are yourself and maia in capetown and me in ptown right?
<superfly> Is Maia an Ubuntu member?
<Kilos> others are state side
<Kilos> yes she is still out frist contact person i think
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> yes man she has an ubuntu.com addy
<Kilos> and drubin methinks
<Kilos> they both in the cape
<superfly> Yes, drubin is an Ubuntu member
<superfly> Kilos: hmm, you could be right. maiatoday has quite the wiki page
<superfly> Eish, I even wrote a testimonial
<superfly> told you... my memory is going
<Kilos> oh no man you gotta remember for me too
<magespawn> it happens when you have so much on your mind
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya fly spread a bit thin
<magespawn> home time chat later
<Kilos> wb Wraz  
<superfly> good night!
<Kilos> uh oh . power gone superfly  ?
<Private_User> no, he is even older than you Kilos, its his bed time now... LOL
<Private_User> hahahaha
<Kilos> hahaha
<Private_User> but thanks for reminding me let me check if there is any Load Shedding taking place
<Private_User> yep where I am as at 17:00 Stage 1 Load Shedding Active
<Kilos> ai!
<solidity> I propose a new word: Eskompetent. It's synonymous with incompetent.
<Kilos> i can never find the correct schedule for here
<Kilos> lol good one solidity  
<Private_User> Thankfully for us Stage 1 would have only affected us from 14:00 to 16:00 but since it only starts at 17:00 I guess we missed it unless they change it to Stage 3/4 then unfortunately we will be affected from 22:00 (touch wood it does not go to that stage.. hehe)
<Kilos> sigh
<Private_User> hmm...
<Private_User> I just checked Eskoms site and they not Load Shedding so why is the municipality load shedding
<Kilos> they do their own thing
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> without reason or logic
<Private_User> hahaha
<Kilos> i went off 3 times yesterday
<Private_User> where do you get your power from Eskom or Municipality?
<Kilos> pta peeps
<Kilos> the give the local area watch peeps their schedule but nothing fits anywhere
<Private_User> well according to the City of Tshwane no load shedding taking place
<Private_User> well on their website that is
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ya but that means nothing either
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> you probably right
<Private_User> they may just decide eish too much stress on the power ok switch em off
<solidity> man, we sure are lucky, we are in stage 1 here but for the past two weeks it has always missed us when it is on
<Kilos> i think they draw straws to see who cuts what off
<Private_User> lol
<Kilos> solidity  smile
<Private_User> which area you at solidity?
<solidity> Cape Town Northern Suburbs
<Kilos> my home town
<Kilos> oh my
<smile> Kilos: :o
<smile> :OO
<smile> o.O
<Kilos> now i got you mixed with someone else
<Kilos> hi smile  
<Kilos> :D
<smile> hi :DD
<Private_User> ok cool we get our power from Ethekwini Municipality
<Kilos> wow and you so far away Private_User  
<Kilos> they spread their wings far hey
<Private_User> lol not that far Kilos its about 20 to 30min drive Durban CBD from where I live
<Kilos> thats far man , to rule the roost
<Private_User> lol if I drive the opposite direction for about 10mins max,  I am in Balito and they fall under a different district
<Private_User> maybe not even 10mins and I would be in a different municipality
<Private_User> but I remember when I lived in JHB years back I lived in house where if I walked up the road and crossed the robots I would have been in Rooderpoort but I was not living in Roodeport
<Private_User> hehe
<Private_User> makes you wonder who decides how far a boundary goes before some place is called another place
<Kilos> ya but if you could backtrack 30 years on google maps you will see there were large open veldt areas there
<Kilos> now they have all merged
<Kilos> the country grew too fast
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing
<Kilos> cold but good ty , and you?
<Private_User> lol yeah but I think its becoming too much of a concrete jungle and getting a bit cluster phobic for me (or maybe I am just too used to space and living on the farm) I drove once in an area where I used to work and drove that route every day and at that time yes open veld but now complexes and more complexes and a few shopping centre and more complexes, I ended up taking the "scenic" route
<Kilos> haha
<Private_User> hi georgelappies
<georgelappies> good thanks
<georgelappies> hi Private_User 
<Kilos> nlsthzn  ping
<Kilos> oh Private_User  you see MaNI  found a home here
<Private_User> Kilos: yes I did and he is also still supporting ##ubuntu-za-social as well, thank MaNI, but that channel is looking so sad even georgl is no longer part of it but you know what's the worst part Kilos, is that the person who created the channel has also abandoned it (so very sad :( )... LOL
<Kilos> aw sorry man, but when i get busy here and peeps are shouting in other channels i get mixed up and answer in wrong places
<Kilos> but we could still use it when other places are quiet
<Kilos> it wont go away
<Private_User> yeah no worries Kilos, it would be lekker though if people would start using it
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> just ban all off topic chat here, then it will have an influx :p
<inetpro> good evening
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> hi dlPhreak  welcome to ubuntu-za
<dlPhreak> Hello Kilos and thank you very much :)
<Kilos> hmm...
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<inetpro> so let's see whether Eskom and City of Tshwane can keep the lights on today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i enjoyed the new word
<Kilos> eskompetent
<Kilos> incompetent x 10
<inetpro> looks like it's my turn every Tuesday evening at 8:00 now
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> you off now?
<magespawn> just had mine from 17:00
<Kilos> eskom said no shedding today
<Kilos> oh wow
 * inetpro not looking forward to our next meeting any more
<inetpro> so damn disruptive it's not funny
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> total suckville
<inetpro> really need a different plan to keep running the laptop, interwebs and a light or two
<Kilos> power ball
<inetpro> wish it was just a little cheaper
<Kilos> tesla
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what is the za cost
<Kilos> i see we have alternatives but they big thousands too
<inetpro> Kilos: what are you talking about?
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> Maaz  google tesla power ball
<Maaz> Kilos: "Powerwall | Tesla Home Battery - Tesla Motors" http://www.teslamotors.com/powerwall :: "Tesla's Powerwall Is the Latest Step Toward Our Clean-Energy ..." http://singularityhub.com/2015/05/01/teslas-powerwall-is-the-latest-step-toward-our-clean-energy-future/ :: "Tesla: Lets use the sun to power everything with Powerball - IT ..."
<Maaz> http://www.itcentralpoint.com/tesla-lets-use-the-sun-to-power-everything-with-powerball :: "Tesla Powerwall: A Batte…
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> you seriously think I can affors a +R30K solution?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> afford*
<Kilos> who can
<inetpro> and it's not a power ball, it's a power wall
<Kilos> all alternatives are expensive
<Kilos> oh that then
<inetpro> or did I miss something
<Kilos> the links were good
<Kilos> even solar and batteries
<Kilos> batteries are about 1k a pop
<MaNI> heres what I'm doing
<MaNI> Batteries - ~R1500
<inetpro> all those are wayyyyyy too expensive for an ordinary familyman like me
<MaNI> 400W DC power supply for computer - R1000
 * inetpro will rather take a cold shower
<Kilos> yip inetpro  grin and bare it is the only way out for a working family man
<MaNI> 4x solar panels - ~R5000
<MaNI> you can swap the solar panels for an AC charge controller for much less
<MaNI> then I will buy a nice USB powered led lamp
<MaNI> all networking equipment will be USD powered
<MaNI> 14v samsung LED monitor runs on DC so will draw directly from battery as well
<Kilos> oh wow MaNI  that a great idea
<MaNI> no expensive inverter
<Kilos> i have those round tail lights trucks use
<inetpro> MaNI: even R1000 is too much for me man
<Kilos> cant remember if they are led but
<Kilos> MaNI  only single young peeps can go that route
<MaNI> just have to persuade capemail/customs to give me my DC power supply, they seem to have taken a liking to it
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> build one man
<magespawn> MaNI: where did you get the DC power supply from?
<MaNI> anyway thats enough to keep my ability to work or watch movies going, geyser/fridge etc. can turn off for 2 hours fine
<MaNI> magespawn, http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-X7-ATX-400-400W-High-Power-24PIN-DC-ATX-Power-Supply/747813627.html
<MaNI> couldn't find anywhere local for that sort of wattage
<MaNI> for people who don't need such wattage cheaper is available
<Kilos> eish thats not cheap either
<MaNI> Kilos, I hear that some AC power supplys can be converted if you cut the AC circuitry out, but I wasn't feeling brave enough
<Kilos> 12v input?
<MaNI> yeah its not cheap, though if you happened to be buyying a new PSU anyway it wouldn't be that bad
<Kilos> i cant find its specs
<MaNI> 14
<Kilos> where you get the 14v from
<MaNI> but it can work anything from 12 to 18 apparently
<MaNI> I'll do some testing when it gets here
<Kilos> what power drives it?
<Kilos> battery
<MaNI> battery yeah
<MaNI> I'm hoping I can drive it from 12v - but I've not purchased new batteries yet, if I can't I'll have to spec my batteries to be higher voltage
<MaNI> if 12 works I'll use my existing UPS battery for starters while I decide what panels etc. to go for
<Kilos> will it take 24v input
<Kilos> inetpro  cant you lappy last for a meeting?
<MaNI> claims 12-20 is ideal IIRC, 24 probably slightly high :/
<Kilos> or what else users power in your setup
<MaNI> *14-20
<Kilos> you dont get batteries in that range
<MaNI> can maybe step 24 down if need be
<Kilos> or didnt
<MaNI> can build a 16v from 2v cells though it might cost a bit more then
<Kilos> stepping down is hard
<Kilos> normally stepping up or down uses transformers but they use ac
<Kilos> you would have to make a divider circuit
<MaNI> e.g. 8x 2v 200ah batteries or whatever
<Kilos> but stepping 24 down would be more efficient than stepping 12v up
<MaNI> but yeah there wasn't a lot of choice on DC power supplies that were affordable, so I'm getting that one here first and then I'll figure something out :p
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> 8:00 and I was dead in the water again
<Kilos> eish inetpro  
<Kilos> you didnt answer me
<inetpro> takes me about 10 minutes to swap sim and get online again
<Kilos> what else you need power fo in you setup
 * Kilos waits patiently
<MaNI> if its just a laptop just get an add-on battery :p
<Kilos> maybe he needs power for router and external antenna
<rusbus> switch mode power supply
<rusbus> j/k I don't know what you guys are talking about
<rusbus> just glanced
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh you the toti guy?
<rusbus> ya
<rusbus> :(
<inetpro> sukkel, sukkel, sukkel
<rusbus> I thought we had a bond, Kilos!
<Kilos> i got you mixed with someone else today
<rusbus> :'(
<Kilos> curry bond
<rusbus> we are bound by ring sting
<Kilos> i dont remember things man
<Kilos> lol
<rusbus> j/k my poephol is too strong for ring sting
<Kilos> i dont even remember who the other guy was now
<rusbus> wasn't me :D
 * Kilos scrolls
<inetpro> Kilos: I am on my laptop
<Kilos> ok inetpro  how long does the battery last
<inetpro> the battery should last at least an hour, but
<inetpro> the Telkom signal on the mobile phone is useless compared to on the router
<Kilos> im trying to con ian out of one
<Kilos> you want a usb modem inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: I have a suspicion that the towers are also loadshedded and running on minimal power but I would have to proove that
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> and you are chair
<inetpro> exactly
<Kilos> and for first africa meet
<inetpro> well today is a good test
<MaNI> the cheapest solar panels I can find are in durban, for the first time ever I am jealous of durban people :p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> clearly struggling a bit here
<Kilos> why inetpro  we see you
<Kilos> Maaz  ping inetpro  
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host inetpro
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> evening ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> ohi superfly  what was with the good night earlier
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<MaNI> Kilos, it seems the 20v is a typo on the alibaba site, on invoice and actual pico box site it is 24v, so that will make things easier :p
<Kilos> yeah much better
<Kilos> will last longer too
<Kilos> 24v battery same as trucks use
<Kilos> expensive but
<inetpro> damn!
<inetpro> now switched to GSM only to see whether it will be stable
<inetpro> but immediately see it's not
<inetpro> lag: 30s
<Kilos> inetpro  with your work staying online we cant see you disappear
<MaNI> cutting out the double AC->DC->AC->DC conversion from my current UPS and power supply appealed to me thats why I decided to try this route :p
<Kilos> its a good way for lappies MaNI  
<Kilos> no good for desktops
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously
<Kilos> im not sure how much power an inverter eats
<inetpro> Kilos: obviously you can't see how I'm struggling here
<Kilos> inetpro  cant you make your connections show afk
<inetpro> looks like signal is relatively stable now on GSM
<Kilos> like work afk when you not there
<Kilos> same like fly does???
<Kilos> all i taught you, you still know nothing
 * Kilos hides
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: ok, watch my status 
 * Kilos watches
<inetpro> did you see anything changing?
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> lag: 30s
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> mine is 483ms
<inetpro> takes too long to reconnect
<Kilos> you should just set the work connection to show afk
<Kilos> for starters anyway
<inetpro> once connected it seems fine... but I think it would be too risky to have meeting like this
<inetpro> anyway lights are back
<inetpro> hang on
<Kilos> yay
 * Kilos hangs on
<MaNI> yeah not sure, I'd thumbsuck that 90% efficiency is probably the norm for people who can't afford super expsneive ones
<MaNI> my cheap UPS is probably horribly inefficient
<Kilos> my ones battery packet up 
<Kilos> but it only gave 2 mins to shut down anyway
<Kilos> thats no good
<MaNI> yeah, I replaced the battery in mine once already
<MaNI> apparently they have cheap nasty charge controllers that eat batteries for breakfast
<Kilos> that part shouldnt be too hard to rebuild
<MaNI> truck battery - interesting - I've had overseas people swear that eletric forklift batteries are best, but haven't looked closely at whats available on local market
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> they are half the size of a double bed
<Kilos> and 3 or 4 ft high
<Kilos> cost big bucks
<Kilos> unless you mean one cell only i spose
<Kilos> i used to repair and buy and rebuild them a long time ago
<MaNI> heh
<MaNI> need to do my homework on whats available locally at what price though - deep cycle vs not etc.
<inetpro> ok, am back to normal
<Kilos> yaya inetpro  lets hope you dont shed on meetingnigh
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> I will get better at this eventually but at this stage would not risk taking the chair on a Tuesday evening 
<Kilos> im not gonna advocate changing days again
<Kilos> i had too much teenstand last time 
<Kilos> and even more from the board
<inetpro> Kilos: advocate for another chair
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> you my choice of chair
<smile> bye :p
<Kilos> ill make the africa meeting on a thursday night
<inetpro> good evening smile
<Kilos> cheers smile
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<inetpro> oh and good night as well
<smile> thanks
<smile> :)
<Kilos> :)
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> my ander laatjie is weg
<Kilos> Maaz  seen theblazehen
<Maaz> Kilos: theblazehen was last seen 4 months, 23 days, 3 hours, 18 minutes and 21 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-01-17 07:35:18 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-06-08 12:45:08 PDT
<inetpro> wb bmg505
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> yo bmg505  our quiet ham
<Kilos> yes superfly  my maia answered from ubuntu.com
<Kilos> i asked her and david not to let their memberships expire
<inetpro> Kilos: I've set my quassel to auto away on detach now but think there's a timeout of sorts before it actually happens
<Kilos> nono man
<inetpro> in other words not very worthwhile to show you that I'm gone immediately
<Kilos> just afk but mainly from the work one
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and I actually prefer to be awake all the time
<Kilos> you can set the timeout in a decent client
 * Kilos sniggers
<Kilos> nono man the work one must stay online but show afk
<Kilos> so i can see whn you arrive
<inetpro> Kilos: no, setting the nick to afk is not negotiable
<Kilos> now you show available even when away for long weekends
<inetpro> actually very irritating
<inetpro> Kilos: I know
<Kilos> grrrr
 * inetpro did it on purpose
<Kilos> ya because you nosy and want to keep us guessing hey?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry pro
<Kilos> teasing
<Kilos> how am i supposed to skinner about you when you never gone
<inetpro> you just don't
<Kilos> hmm...
 * inetpro is watching you
<Kilos> skelm
<Kilos> i need to make many changes before i croak
<mazal> Night everyone
<Kilos> night mazal  
<Kilos> lekker slaap seun
<inetpro> Kilos: make many changes?
<Kilos> ha ubuntiste-msakni  start working
<inetpro> eskom not very transparent on twitter today
<inetpro> no announcement of loadshedding
<inetpro> but at least they now announced, "#Load_shedding stage 1 has been terminated, please note that it may take longer to restore power in some areas."
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz  what happened to your recruits?
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<ubuntiste-msakni> not yet Kilos :) Just arrived..
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ubuntiste-msakni  about time
<Kilos> im ready for bed already
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D 
<Kilos> haha
<ubuntiste-msakni> It's 8pm in here :)
<Kilos> 9.10pm here
<inetpro> by the way, has anyone of you tried the edX courses yet?
<ubuntiste-msakni> I did inetpro :)
<inetpro> ubuntiste-msakni: cool, and how are they?
<ubuntiste-msakni> Just didn't finish anyone x( I'm a lazy guy, I start and never finish them.. The only one I finished was the Linux foundation one.. Because I didn't checkout the courses, I passed the exam without reading the course (shame on me If I didn't pass :D ) 
<inetpro> ai!
<ubuntiste-msakni> inetpro, cool things.. I like the platform.. It's much better than moodle.. 
<Kilos> you see why im so tired inetpro  
<inetpro> and for those still in the dark, I'm talking about https://www.edx.org/
<ubuntiste-msakni> Kilos, because I'm lazy? :D :p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
<Kilos> the date eaters dont have much energy
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> so i have to nag nag nag
<ubuntiste-msakni> inetpro, https://s3.amazonaws.com/verify.edx.org/downloads/8aefe508adc3465ea6a344994a30f0d4/Certificate.pdf
<Kilos> but things are getting done
<inetpro> ubuntiste-msakni: nice!
<ubuntiste-msakni> hahahaha :D Kilos badly I quit coffee (as you know).. You'll see when I back to my beloved coffee :D 
 * inetpro would like to do the courses but not to write the exams
<inetpro> exams are way too expensive for us
<elacheche_anis> inetpro, You can do the exams without paying anything :)
<inetpro> serious?
<inetpro> only other trouble I have with it is the videos, they would eat way too much data for me
<Kilos> get them at work
<elacheche_anis> Many of the courses are 100% FREE.. Then some offers FREE certification others tell you that if you need to get a PAPER one you need to pay for it.. 
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: is there a way to download all videos of a course at once?
<elacheche_anis> Others says that if you need to get a Certification that you are an expert in something you need to finish A,B,c and D courses then pay for the certification
<elacheche_anis> inetpro, Emmm.. technically YES, because they host them on youtube, you need just to know the links then download them..
<elacheche_anis> inetpro, https://www.udacity.com/ is a good option too
 * inetpro making a note of that, thanks elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Anytime inetpro :) 
<inetpro> good night everyone
<inetpro> Kilos: now check my status if I disconnect in a few minutes
<inetpro> I mean, a few minutes after I disconnect, which is...
<Kilos> why are you doing that
<inetpro> doing what?
<Kilos> the afk thing
<inetpro> no I'm not
<Kilos> what are you doing?
<inetpro> just setting an away status
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> because you want it
<Kilos> nonono
<inetpro> ok bye
<Kilos> you dont want it , i dont mind at all
<inetpro> ek moet gaan slaap oom
<Kilos> ok lekker slaap oompie
<inetpro> which is.... now
<Kilos> Maaz  tell inetpro  yes it works fine, somewhere aroung 1 minute later you gray out
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> You too
<smile> :)
<Kilos> :D
<smile> :-D :-D
<hibana> good evening
<hibana> ai!
<hibana> good night
<inetpro> .
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro yes it works fine, somewhere aroung 1 minute later you gray out" 17 minutes and 1 second ago
<Maaz> inetpro: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell inetpro lunapersa" 12 minutes and 30 seconds ago
<inetpro> ai!
 * inetpro wonders what he must do with lunapersa
<inetpro> elacheche_anis: that someone related to you?
<elacheche_anis> Yeah inetpro she's my fiancée!! What's wrong x)
<inetpro> ahh... no I think Kilos tried to tell me something about her being in a high position of sorts
<inetpro> couldn't remember the name
<elacheche_anis> You mean the LoCo Council?
<inetpro> yep, is she on there?
<elacheche_anis> Yeah, she's member of the LoCo Council.. But I have no more informations
<inetpro> interesting... well, I'm not sure why he wanted to tell me anyway, but thanks
<elacheche_anis> l000l.. Will askj him tomorrow x(
<inetpro> maybe he's thinking LoCo Council = Community Council
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> too many councils
<inetpro> even I get confused
<inetpro> but that is nothing new anyway
 * inetpro is often more confused than others
<elacheche_anis> x) 
<elacheche_anis> maybe :/
<inetpro> now really need to go sleep
<inetpro> good night
<smile> Good night
<smile> :)
<elacheche_anis> Good night :)
<smile> Hallo Cryterion 
<smile> You are late
<Cryterion> yeah been out for a bit
<smile> You shouldnt :-P SA is not safe
<Cryterion> only go to places i know are safe in general
<Cryterion> but safer here in sa than alot of other countries
<smile> :-D then I guess you are fine
<Cryterion> yep home now anyway
<Cryterion> i off again, night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-10
<nlsthzn> maaz tell kilos sorry I missed the ping, working nightshift
<Maaz> nlsthzn: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<barrydk> More almal
<mazal> Morning everyone
<mazal> Does anybody know if there is still an ISP that provide free local only data like we had when ADSL started ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mazal: nope
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think at this stage ISPs are still paying more per Mbps capacity on their IPC compared to what they are paying for international capacity
<ThatGraemeGuy> it's a joke really
<Kilos> morning ThatGraemeGuy  and others
<ThatGraemeGuy> hallo oom
<bmg505> good morning
<solidity> morning
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi bmg505  solidity  pieter2627  
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<bmg505> Interesting, had a guy complaining about his m$ product and that he must reload (he also implied he needs better software), so I explicitly told him "THIS IS MY EXPERIENCE". In shoirt told him in 2004 I loaded slamd64 on htis pc, upgrade later to clackware 64 and later to ubuntu 12.04 with out loosing data or needing to migrate data. His reply "I do not want to learn a new thing and linux is difficult to use" :)
<bmg505> stupid was nog nooit slim nie
<bmg505> rofl, now I see a post where he moans that his neew windows does not look like xp :)
<bmg505> *look works and look
<Kilos> eish bmg505  
<Kilos> if only they would first just look and try ubuntu for a week
<Kilos> anyone that knows enough about reloading win should find ubuntu a walk in the park
<solidity> I tried ubuntu for several months. Went back to windows.
 * solidity hides.
<Kilos> and online help is availble here and many other channel quick and easy and free
<bmg505> Kilos, I have been my whole life in *nix based systems, and have tried to convince peeps, first thing they do is load wine. From there is just goes one way
<Kilos> eish wine
<Kilos> i dont even try it anymore, it crashed my 12.04 a couple of times, so now i leave it alone
<bmg505> the only reason you will run m$ is accounting software. and obviously the alsa / usb stacks, but let me not start on that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> games , everyone cries about games
<solidity> I don't use any accounting software.
<bmg505> worst is the "other sound system" worked 100% with all games etc, but the opensource zealots had to come and break it, same with usb
<bmg505> damn, there I am starting again :(
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> nice to see you chatting at least bmg505  , you lurk way too much
<bmg505> solidity, I work for myself, and in 1998 win95 was costing me on average 1 to 2 hours per day. If I worked for a boss I would also be using m$ still, ooo and commercial software on *nix is more expensive than m$ but then it works and work and work
<solidity> Naturally your OS choice depends on what you use computers for.
<bmg505> gah, am to busy research and destruction keeps me way to busy, my buddies at #icculus also thought I am dead :(
<bmg505> +1
<solidity> For a lot of people the monetary cost of windows is irrelevant to the usability though.
<Kilos> well you know we arent dead so a hi now and again will let us know you are kicking still and not kicked
<bmg505> solidity, that is exactly why I run *nix, btw the company internal mail server is still a slackware 3.2 16M 486/dx4-100 machine
<bmg505> busy virtualizing it now, I feel sad
<solidity> The average end user don't run mail servers though, your use case is very different.
<solidity> doesn't*
<bmg505> well we are doing something right, with a 1986 co reg number and still in the r+d business and still making money.
<solidity> What area of R&D?
<bmg505> embedded systems
<solidity> Sounds very technical.
<bmg505> to think that 20 years ago arm research said they want to take over the portable cpu market, and surely they did :)
<bmg505> solidity, www.lrlabs.com
<bmg505> some of the crap we do
<solidity> Still, you argument that people should use ubuntu because you find it easy doesn't really hold. A lot of people have technophobia, they see computers as mysterious black boxes of technomagic.
<Kilos> lol
<solidity> Just two days ago I got into an argument with my brother who tried to convince my mother to use ubuntu.
<solidity> It was quite clear from her expression she did not want to deal with learning a new system that, when things break, she would be completely helpless.
<solidity> And things will break, I have never had a smooth experience with ubuntu.
<solidity> Especially if you have to use software built for windows.
<MaNI> she is probably completely helpless already, hence why your brother wants to install something that will be less of a pain for him when she inevitably demands his help
<Kilos> +1
<solidity> I disagree.
<MaNI> but are you the one who has to help her or is your brother?
<MaNI> if its not you then you aren't in a position to say
<bmg505> yea if she uses xp and now go to 7, 8 or 10 same will happen, at least with ubuntu you can create a vpn and access it over a dialup if you have to.
<solidity> We both have to, but I told my brother if it is ubuntu I'm not touching it.
<bmg505> solidity, also my comment "once they install wine" you DO NOT USE WINDOWS SOFTWARE ON UNIX NEVER EVER.
<MaNI> that said having been there myself with my mother, the reason this breaks down is because at some point someone gives them a cute screensaver cd or some other gimmick and then they can't run it
<solidity> My brother wanted to install a VM, which I'm also against.
<solidity> I doubt these proprietary software packages would be easy to run under wine, nor would it be a smart move.
 * pieter2627 thinks a VM is better than wine albeit more confusing
<MaNI> depends on the use case
<bmg505> VM snapshots rocks
<MaNI> I get great usage out of both, but thats because I know what I'm doing
<solidity> Well, I see it all the time, people recommend what they use, not what they think is best for who they are recommending for.
<solidity> Watching my grandmother freak out at the ATM has taught me a lot about how non technical people view technology.
<solidity> You can only do the most basic of things on ubuntu without at some point having to open up the command line.
<MaNI> sometimes yes, I think you over simplify the mother case though - often people have a mother who simply refuses to take the steps to learn even the basics, and insist someone else constantly baby sit there computer usage, I think (or at least used to think) that the person doing the baby sitting should have the right to choose whatever is less hassle for them to maintain
<solidity> And if that is all you are using, might as well just get a chromebook.
<bmg505> we have a ubuntu customer that uses a 14.04 LTS laptop and the accounts lady opens a VM that has pastel loaded, a few things she has noticed, why do you need a double click in windows, why does windows crash so much my laptop does not. She even now knows how to roll back to the default state snapshot, and worst is she had only 3 to 4 hours of ubuntu training.
<MaNI> it breaks down however as I said above due to little 'cute' cds and stuff - so I've since learnt that its better to refuse to help the person entirely and force them to learn
<MaNI> refusal to learn is pure stubbornness and nothing else
<solidity> Well, my mother doesn't do the cute cds thing.
<MaNI> or you think she doesn't until you put her on ubuntu - and a year from now you will get a call asking why some cd someone gave her doesn't work
 * MaNI shrugs
<Kilos> im so glad i looked for an alternative on my own, and met the guys here trying to get a virus and malware free OS going
<solidity> She has been using computers for decades, worked with mainframes back when she was in uni. She has at least half a clue about computers.
<solidity> But she also had a stroke a while back and finds it hard to learn new things.
<bmg505> solidity, give her ubuntu and tell her it is a unisys sysv system, you will never hear from here again
<MaNI> then I don't see why she needs to be protected form learning new things
<MaNI> ergh - okay
<solidity> haha yeah no
<TinuvaMac> my gf's parents, have Manjaro installed
<TinuvaMac> rarely have issues
<TinuvaMac> the only issue ive come accross, is the front headphone port not working because of a kernel update
<TinuvaMac> so there is a use case ect
<MaNI> yeah, every case is different
<bmg505> the world is changing, people play with raspberry pi etc, although I hear the new one can run win 10, dunno how long the sdcard is going to last on that one
<Kilos> if people arent even prepared to try another system, its useless trying to convince them
<bmg505> and not forget android
<bmg505> Kilos, or if they are set at running windows applications on the new platform
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> they must be left to start looking for an alternative on their own
<Kilos> my daughter uses win full time and used to say she has no interest in even looking at ubuntu, until her pc got killed bad then she tried ubuntu just to be able to get online
<TinuvaMac> well when the parents came to me saying they dont like Windows XP updates expiring, they want something preferably free, that wont get the updates and support stopped, and is easy enough to use,  I was like well then rolling release linux distro is about the only thing that fits them requirements
<MaNI> well as the generations swap it will change
<Kilos> now she loves it and always has a spare machine with ubuntu on
<MaNI> my generations parents might be able to get away with the scared of computers excuse, but the next generations parents are pushing it
<MaNI> and the ones after that will have no excuse etc.
<Cryterion> Morning Everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<MaNI> TinuvaMac, yeah if they came to you thats great makes things a lot simpler :)
<Kilos> we also have 2 guys that come here when they have probs with ubuntu
<Kilos> they are 72 and 60 something
<Kilos> 80 some
<TinuvaMac> nowadays you can install teamviewer on linux too
<TinuvaMac> makes it super simple to help remotely
<Kilos> yip
<TinuvaMac> even if you only need to view the screen
<Kilos> when my son spends some time here he teamviews his clients from my kde
<Kilos> old saying, there are none so blind as those that will not see
<TinuvaMac> true that
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  
<elacheche> Kilos, inetpro didn't understand why you tell him about lunapersa x(
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Hello
<Kilos> hi mazal  barrydk  
<mazal> Gaanit oom
<Kilos> ok dankie en daar?
<mazal> Sukkel om aan die gang te kom , vrisend kou , maar anders goed oom
<Kilos> ja ek koud ook
<mazal> Bye for now everyone
<inetpro> eish!
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> shedding?
<inetpro> @Eskom_SA #ICYMI: Eskom has implemented #load_shedding 2 from 16h00 to 22h00. Please check your schedules to see if/when will you be affected.
<Kilos> eish
 * inetpro wonders what #ICYMI stands for
<Kilos> Maaz  google what is ICYMI
<Maaz> Kilos: "What does ICYMI mean? - ICYMI Definition - Meaning of ICYMI ..." http://www.internetslang.com/ICYMI-meaning-definition.asp :: "ICYMI - What does ICYMI stand for?" http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/ICYMI :: "What does ICYMI stand for? - Abbreviations.com" http://www.abbreviations.com/ICYMI :: "Meaning of ICYMI - What does ICYMI mean? - ICYMI definition"
<Maaz> http://slang.org/ICYMI-meaning-definition :: "Urban Dictionary: icymi" http://www.urbandi…
<inetpro> that that would be In Case You Missed It
<inetpro> guess that*
<Kilos> sjoe i hate all these things
<Kilos> i get totally lost
 * pieter2627 then has to do something while still having his leaves
<pieter2627> see tomorrow again
<Kilos> cheers pie
<Kilos> keep well
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> I hate updates
<Kilos> why?
<mazal> Wastes my data and time
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Or let me be more specific , I hate updates that fail
<Kilos> i havent had the prob for a long time now
<mazal> Have a 1.4gig COD update , ran it twice and both times failed at 80% , lots of data lost as I must start over everytime
<mazal> Then abandoned that , get onto pc and now this thing also has updates
<Kilos> eissh
<mazal> So it's "updates to annoy mazal" evening tonight
<Kilos> use synaptic then it fetches only what it missed last time
<mazal> Oooooh I wish
<Kilos> you got a bad connection there?
<mazal> The 1.4gig one is on PS3 and the pc ones is on Win 7
<Kilos> yes man it asks you do you want to continue without something and you choose no
<Kilos> oh well
<Kilos> i thought you using an OS
<mazal> PS3 is OS of champions , Linux
<mazal> Too bad SA doesn't have proper internet
<Kilos> i wonder if you can work upgrades with wget
<Kilos> then -c would just fetch whats missing
<mazal> So now I have to get creative and do 1 PS3 with scheduling after 12 tonight and then do the 2nd one tomorrow night after 12 and move my PS+ settings around
<mazal> Big shlep
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> you got too many toys
<mazal> All because Inet is useless in SA
<mazal> Oom we have LAN day Saturday so I have to get both updated before week end
<mazal> Ok , the winsux ones are finished , need to restart this thing
<mazal> Oom reckon I have too many toys ?
<mazal> Hi Cryterion 
 * Kilos waits for power to disappear
<mazal> I have no idea how late ours will go down if it goes down
<Kilos> i think if we can stay power on till 8.15pm then it wont go off
<Kilos> inetpro  you got power?
<mazal> Here it must be around 9:20 before it's safe
<Cryterion> It's off here
<Kilos> oh my, i thought they stop shedding at 10pm
<Cryterion> 1:30 so far
<Kilos> eish Cryterion  
<Cryterion> should be back in at 8, hopefully lol
<Kilos> ya i thought the latest shed was 8pm to 10pm
<Kilos> but sometimes they anything up to 15 mins off either way
<Cryterion> I get that timeslot sunday nights :(
<Kilos> if mine goes off at 8 i go sleep
<Cryterion> I fatten my laptop battery then
<Cryterion> flatten*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> how long do they last?
<Kilos> im trying to get one from ian but battery stuffed and not being cheap i wont buy one if it cant do a few hours at least
<mazal> I actually want to move over to only using laptop
<mazal> Here at us it goes off at anytime , they never stick to schedules
<mazal> Amazing that I haven't lost data ot got damaged OS yet
 * Cryterion-- needs to get that generator he's saved for
 * Cryterion-- waits for  ping timeout. grr
<Kilos> tell me man, how long just a lappy battery last from full
<Cryterion--> mine 1:30
<mazal> Kilos, depends what you do
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> How hard the cpu is working , you have usb device plugged in , dvd-rom working etc.
<Cryterion--> 30mins of hdd and cdr are running full time
<Kilos> i would just use it for irc and pidgin
<Cryterion--> 2hrs if new
<Kilos> and maybe a couple of wiki pages
<Kilos> eish is that all
<Cryterion--> dim the display for extra
<Cryterion--> std is about 2hrs
<Kilos> thats sad
<mazal> Ok , I go mine for uranium while my power is on :P
<Kilos> i was hoping for 4 or 5 hours
<Kilos> lol mazal  enjoy
<Cryterion--> get extra batteries then
<Kilos> below 25
<Cryterion--> below 200 now
<Kilos> i cant do all that again from scratch
<mazal> oho
<Kilos> my main mine was 3k or 5 k down, i forget
<mazal> Cryterion , server crashed again
<mazal> And all I did was started mining
<mazal> Same area that I was in before though
<Cryterion--> will look just now. laptop flat and on phone atm
<Cryterion--> 10mins or so i should have power back
<mazal> K , normal manual mining with obsidian hammer
<mazal> Before I started I check in chest what is there , but took nothing out and closed it
<Kilos> eish no lazer or drill
<mazal> That hammer is boss oom
<Cryterion--> better than lazer
<mazal> Same as mk3 drill without the hassle of charging and MUCH faster and easier to craft
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> i liked the mark3 drill
<Kilos> all my hard work gone
<Cryterion--> just repair after about 500 hits
<Kilos> 2 nuke power stations
<Kilos> ill stick to playing freenode
<Cryterion--> lol
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> i mean freecell
<Cryterion--> we putting second online some
<Cryterion--> freecell :)
<mazal> It's as if this server knows I am 2gig overspend on my data and don't want me to play :(
<Cryterion--> intellegent servers come from south africa ;)
<mazal> But let me not get started on the updates thing again :P
<mazal> I rather go take SB
<Cryterion--> ve got a nice update coming soon
<mazal> Cryterion--, it was " being onnoyed by updates night " here for me the whole evening
<mazal> Then oom Kilos insulted my poor PS3's OS
<mazal> And then said I have to many toys :)
<Kilos> i was hoping for something like this
<Kilos> http://blog.laptopmag.com/all-day-strong-longest-lasting-notebooks
<Cryterion--> lol
<Kilos> i dont know ps3's or xboxes
<mazal> And he doesn't even know about the 3rd PS3 I also have
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> wow 3
<mazal> Technically 4
<Kilos> thats why you sukkel
<mazal> But 1 is broken :P
<Kilos> attention devided
<mazal> issie
<Cryterion--> my son has a ps3. never played on it myself
<Kilos> what is broken
<mazal> The 4th PS3
<Kilos> what man
<mazal> The blue-ray eye
<Kilos> cant they do anything without that
<mazal> Yeah , but too expensive , not worth it
<Kilos> must it have blueray
<mazal> Oh and I have 2 racing wheels for them. And a gaming pc and a Ubuntu pc
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And it's not toys , it's entertainment
<Kilos> toys are us you sound like
<Cryterion--> finally eishkom back
<Kilos> yay
<mazal> And I had 2 xboxes
<Kilos> wow
<mazal> Technically 3
<mazal> 1 Broken
<Kilos> you earn too much
<MaNI> whew, thought the lights were gone for good this time
<mazal> No I just have lots of credit card dept
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Sold the other 2 quickly , cos they don't last
<mazal> So when it's updates night here things gets , well , "busy"
<mazal> And it's simply amazing how everything gets updates always on the same day
<mazal> Strange how that works
<rusbus> funny how nature do dat
<mazal> I see my graphics drivers ALSO needs an update
<mazal> The only things in here that didn't want to update tonight is the TV
<Kilos> whew those blue ray things are 900 bucks
<mazal> They qouted me R1500 rand oom
<mazal> And the machine is 6+ years old so said no thanx
<Kilos> oh arent they the same as those for pcs
<mazal> No use spending that and 3 months donw the line it YLOD's
<mazal> In red zone here now
<mazal> Power might go , or might not go
<Cryterion> 90 to 10 chance
<MaNI> ours went, then came, then went again 
<MaNI> thrilling stuff
<MaNI> don't think the substations and transformers like this outage business at all not what they were designed for
<inetpro> guten abend
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> oom Kilos no, I have power
<inetpro> oops... yes, I have power
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> it's only Sundays and Tuesdays where they knowck me off the grid in the evening
<inetpro> knock* 
<inetpro> IIRC at least
<Kilos> ai! why didnt they make it wednesday
<inetpro> good question
<inetpro> uh, was that a question even?
<Kilos> speak to them man
<Kilos> i cant do everything
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> do they do all the power cuts from pcs?
<Kilos> if so hack it and change days
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you want to tell me about elacheche's luna?
<MaNI> apparently its manual
<Kilos> that we know here 
<Kilos> her on the council
<inetpro> Kilos: she's on the Loco Council
<Kilos> she is his boss hehe
<inetpro> not the CC
<Kilos> oh my now i gotta start looking again
<inetpro> Kilos: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil/+members#active
<Kilos> aha
<inetpro> what do they do even?
<Kilos> vote in board members hehe
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil
<inetpro> looks like that page needs some updating
<Kilos> ya only stuff where cheche is involved is kept up to date
<Kilos> other peeps dont have time
<Kilos> inetpro  can QA do the minutes thing yet?
<Kilos> just checking
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> but I can work on it
<Kilos> still no rush
<Kilos> i spose i could even get meetingology there
<Kilos> what did you break sticky
<Kilos> stickyboy  as well
<mazal> Night everyone
<mazal> Sleep well
<Kilos> you take over
<Kilos> i dont know the other stuffs
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> huh?
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro  
<Kilos> sleep tight , ty for the hard work
<Kilos> such a quiet night here
<inetpro> playing minetest is harder work
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<smile> Slaapwel :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-11
<barrydk> More Ubuntu Maaitjies
<andrewlsd> Hi peeps. 
<andrewlsd> barrydk: you were here early. (according to the IRC logs, unless they're in UTC)
<mazal> Hi andrewlsd
<mazal> Yeah we start work at 6:15am already
<mazal> Me and Barry 
<Kilos> morning mazal  andrewlsd  barrydk  ThatGraemeGuy  and others
<andrewlsd> Wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<andrewlsd> late night mining?
<Kilos> nono woke just before 7 and it was cold, so i thought 10 mins more wont hurt
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> i have long 10 mins it seems
<mazal> lol
<mazal> Hi ThatGraemeGuy , Kilos
 * andrewlsd lurks, as usual
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> will ping you when im awake 
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<TinuvaMac> morning gents
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<andrewlsd> morning TinuvaMac 
 * andrewlsd goes to find coffee
<Jacques_Stry> Morning
<Kilos> hi Jacques_Stry  gaanit?
<Jacques_Stry> Goed en oom
<Kilos> goed dankie
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/128942-the-real-reasons-for-power-blackouts-in-south-africa.html
<MaNI> was half expecting the ancient aliens guy
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that the delay of medupi and kusile are major causes though :p
<mazal> all boils down to incompetance
<MaNI> haha now they are blaming cloudy weather
<MaNI> "Eskom has cited power loss from units across the country including cloudy weather conditions affecting solar power projects in the Northern Cape."
<MaNI> *facepalm*
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I wish I could fiber
<Kilos> dont we all
<mazal> 4mb fiber with 100gig data , only R350 rand
<mazal> 4mb ADSL with only 15gig data , R530
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Only SA
<mazal> Maybe in 2150 my town will get fiber :P
<MaNI> heh, I should have bought somewhere with fiber :(
<mazal> I am amazed at how much cheaper for much more data it is against ADSL
<Kilos> yeah
<mazal> Because with ADSL there is Telkom's stupid rule that have to pay for a telephone line as well. Even if you don't want it , you must
<mazal> That drives the price of an ADSL line up by R180 automatically
<lin> wait...what?
<lin> R180 per month?
<mazal> Yeah
<lin> That's brutal!
<mazal> Roughly , it's R168 before VAT
<lin> still....brutal..
<mazal> And it's forced unto you if you want ADSL
<lin> Almost unsustainable for a single user
<lin> Internet access is a commodity
<mazal> I have to pay that every month , even though I never use the phone
<lin> But Telco's like cashing on it like a money cow
<lin> Yes...I know that feel
<mazal> But the 3g route's data is waaaaaaayyy to overpriced , so there a user is also screwed
<lin> mazal, where are you located? ADSL sounds a bit overkill now..
<mazal> ADSL still by far the most affordable on data rates
<lin> Most telcos in Kenya will issue you a 3G USB dongle or a SOHO router with a SIM that you pay for as you use..
<mazal> Data prices and dreadful signal strengths is what still killing the 3G way
<lin> hmm...
<lin> Do tell..
<mazal> Where I live we still on normal edge
<mazal> We don't even have 3g
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> And data prices , shees. I can get 20gig on ADSL for the same price as 1gig on 3G
<Kilos> and im nagging telkom because my 3g is too slow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> 3g is expensive
<mazal> SA , all about getting rich without providing a service
<MaNI> so true
<MaNI> some wifi providers are a bit more affordable than ADSL - though not by a drastic amount, but that depends on where you live
<mazal> We defnitely don't have that either
<lin> What are your opinions on Neotel SA?
<lin> The flight school I'll be attending in SA is provided for by Neotel..
<MaNI> I'm enraged by what a failure they are
<MaNI> it is almost like they signed some non compete as part of the licensing process or something
<MaNI> wait multiple decades for a second national operator and when we finally get one they are a lame duck
<lin> so with Neotel we're fucked...
<MaNI> your flight school will probably get good enough service
<MaNI> it is just that they have poor coverage and aren't really offering better packages, performance, price etc.
<lin> wow
<lin> At that rate, internet access in Kenya sounds way cheaper and faster.
<lin> I pay about KES 3500 per month for Zuku internet, unlimited data, at 20 Mbps...
<lin> That comes to about R300 p.m...
<lin> And it's consistent..
<MaNI> crazy
<MaNI> is there a 'fair usage' policy on that?
<MaNI> how unlimited is unlimited?
<lin> On Zuku, no FUP.
<MaNI> here it is not uncommon to buy 'unlimited' internet only to have it slow down to 9600 modem speeds because you used more than 30 gb :p
<lin> On Zuku, they have no FUP...yet
<lin> There's one network here that has that FUP policy...
<lin> Orange Kenya..
<MaNI> man thats depressing, R300 here will get you like 30gb of data on a 1Mb/s line - and thats on a cheaper wireless provider 
<lin> Orange KE has a similar policy
<lin> They cap you to 64 KB/s if yoiu exceed your daily "unlimited" plan 
<MaNI> ADSL it won't even cover your line rental
<lin> It caps out at about 300 MB
<lin> Abd it's worth about KES 50 reneweable daily
<lin> KES 50 is about R8 at most
<lin> I'll come to SA packing my high-end Chinese router for that.
<lin> Share that internet as much as possible.
<lin> I believe internet access is a basic human right.
<lin> Every one should have fast, affordable and accessible internet access no matter the locale.
<lin> Ideally, without "value added packages" like what mazal is goinf through with the "free" phone line
<MaNI> yeah it would be nice
<MaNI> how many landline operators does Kenya have?
<lin> Personally, I make an effort of creating an isolated open network on my premises so that any passer-by can use it. Of course, it's bandwidth-shaped so no one can cut me out by overloading..
<lin> 1.
<lin> Telkom Kenya.
<MaNI> heh interesting
<MaNI> I suppose it does help that you guys are not so far from everyone
<lin> Nahh
<lin> Most people use handsets
<lin> Mobile phones
<lin> Only businesses and a few people have fixed landlines to their premises
<MaNI> do you guys have stable power? Maybe I should move to Kenya lol
<stickyboy> MaNI: Yep. :P
<lin> Mostly, MaNI
<lin> mosty
<lin> And no loadshedding!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<lin> So if you have good net, do share
<MaNI> If I had good net I would, sadly not :p
<lin> lol
<MaNI> I'm on a 60gb capped account have to watch my bandwidth usage like a hawk
<lin> lol
<lin> Especially if you're a gamer
<lin> And no Steam downloads for you..
<lin> lol
<MaNI> yeah accidentally let a game upgrade and I'm toast for the month
<Kilos> eish
<lin> GTA V is a 60GB download
<Kilos> wow
<lin> One touch on it and your monthly cap is done for.
<MaNI> I don't have much time to game these days anyway though so its okay
<lin> lucky you
<lin> I need to check out this Akitio Thunderbolt HDD enclosure
<lin> Can't see info on the mailing list..
<magespawn> good day all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<lin> hi magespawn 
<mazal> maaz
<mazal> maaz I am talking to you
<Maaz> mazal: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> maaz what's for lunch ?
<Maaz> mazal: Steers make the best burgers in town. http://www.steers.co.za/
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<mazal> maaz , that's the best idea you had yet
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> Too bad we don't have a steers though :(
<lin> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<mazal> maaz where is my coffee
<Maaz> mazal: my coffee is finished...
<mazal> I don't care about yours , where's mine
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> MaNI: I only have 15gig cap , just think how I have to tip-toe between game updates and playing
<MaNI> haha ouch
<MaNI> feels like a human right violation
<Kilos> haha you guys want to try 2g per month
<Kilos> with luck i can make it last 2 months
<MaNI> only if you send me back in time like a decade
<MaNI> I work from home, my emails alone probably use that much
<Kilos> wow
<magespawn> MaNI: freelance? or just work from home/
<magespawn> ?
<MaNI> just work from home
<MaNI> though we are a small company so its almost the same thing as freelance I guess
<magespawn> i have been trying to find something like that for myself
<MaNI> except without the shortage of clients :p
<mazal> Oom Kilos , mu midnight schedule managed to do half of those updates of last night at least hehehe
<Kilos> sjoe
<MaNI> magespawn what work do you do?
<Kilos> he teaches game to use wifi
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> That reminds me , what adsl with wi-fi router are good these days ?
<mazal> I have a netgear , but nor very happy with it
<mazal> not*
<magespawn> MaNI: sort a system administrator, with one or two other things thrown in
<magespawn> pc technician for anything with a microchip
<MaNI> ahh okay, a bit harder for home work I guess
<magespawn> system admin stuff can largely be done remotely, but a fair amount of what i do needs physical presence
<ThatGraemeGuy> I just need a laptop and an internet connection
<ThatGraemeGuy> or my phone, if its something dumb like it usually is
<pieter2627> evening inetpro Kilos... and all others
<Kilos> lol hi pieter2627  
<Private_User> afternoon peeps
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<magespawn> MaNI: try d-link, i like the few i have used, somebody recently recommended billion
<Private_User> just curious MaNI, what work do you do from home IT stuff?
<MaNI> programming mostly (c++)
<Private_User> ah ok nice
<Private_User> anybody else work from home here?
<MaNI> http://www.tshwanedje.com/
<ThatGraemeGuy> I can but typically don't
<Private_User> I am wondering why many more companies do not allow there people to work from home
<MaNI> discipline :P
<MaNI> also if you have bigger teams the team work isn't as great I guess
<Private_User> I worked in a company where all our work was done remotely and our teams were spread across the globe but they never gave us the option to work from home well they did say they would consider it after we past the initial phase of the project but there was always another reason or some other excuse as to why not yet but the mangers could freely work from home whenever they wished
<Private_User> and we were responsible people well I was not sure of the others though
<Private_User> lol
<MaNI> yeah, its a trust thing I think, most managers want to micro manage people and think they will just play games all day long if they don't
<Private_User> lol
<MaNI> (unfortunately they probably aren't entirely wrong for a lot of people)
<Private_User> yeah but that is true for some people I know a guy who used to "work" from home and on those days he did if you went to visit him he would be chilling outside in his garage working on his car or a friends car installing sound and enjoying a cold one
<Private_User> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> "most" managers don't want to micromanage in my experience, only the crappy ones do that
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't even have a manager here in the traditional sense
<MaNI> most manager are crappy ones :p
<Private_User> well not to say he was not working he would walk into the house every now and then check emails and stuff
<MaNI> but yeah, it does become difficult not to start taking liberties so its not for everyone :p
<MaNI> I mean it starts out reasonable enough, maybe you can pop out and do the shopping during the day and then work a bit later in the afternoon to catch up and make your time more efficient that way
<MaNI> but then you get in the habit of doing that and soon you are doing shit in work time you shouldn't, have to sort of keep an eye on it
<MaNI> family/friends seem to think that because you are always at home you are always available as well etc.
<MaNI> at the same time, in the other direction, work starts to invade your personal time 
<MaNI> lots of pros/cons I guess, it is quite different
<Private_User> but I know in the UK many people work from home some of them live like 600KM away from the companies offices, we supported users from the UK remotely and sometimes they would have some hardware issue and then they would have to courir their machines or devices to the office
<MaNI> yeah, I personally think its an improvement, I would struggle to transition back to an office routine again
<Private_User> yeah and it saves time you are fresh when you start working not having to deal with traffic and tire yourself before getting to work and the company does not need to rent out big offic spaces
<MaNI> but it's something I would only allow for people I trust and are established
<MaNI> so I'd probably want people to come in to an office of some kind for at least the first year or something IDK
<Private_User> yeah I guess some might take advantage
<MaNI> if there are obvious delivery milestones you can keep control of it though
<MaNI> I mean if I stopped working it would be fairly obvious as there would be more angry customers screaming at us for missed deadlines
<MaNI> for a more junior position its maybe not as obvious, a good manager can probably tell though, but juniors probably benefit from having people around to assist them for a period
<MaNI> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21043693 <- and then there is stuff like that
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> that guy was smart and stupid
<Private_User> if I were him I would have got the company to remote into my home private network
<Private_User> setup some sort of connection to my work PC and then get them to connect that way
<Private_User> that way to the company it would just look like a connection from my work pc in my home
<Private_User> hehe but now MaNI is thinking yeah you see you are the type of person I will not hire
<Private_User> lol
<MaNI> haha, no I thought the same :p
<Private_User> lol
<magespawn> that way from their vpn point of view all the data is coming from your pc anyway
<MaNI> if it weren't for the massive customer privacy breech and security issues I'd actually praise the guy
<MaNI> from a purely business perspective if he can get someone else to do the work and keep me happy with the result then kudos to him
<magespawn> sending the security key around the world is a bit of risk
<MaNI> but yeah the privacy breech is a big problem :P
<Private_User> but you gotta admit that is some out of the box thinking
<Private_User> hehe
<MaNI> violate the wrong NDA and company is in some big trouble
<magespawn> MaNI: yes but that should be transparent, so set up company then supcontract the work out
<mazal> l8tr everyone , enjoy the afternoon
<Cryterion> bye
<Private_User> brb need to reboot
<barrydk> Good night everyone
<magespawn> back later all
<andrewlsd> cheers
<Kilos> hmm... so much for needing to loadshed in peak times
<MaNI> cut them some slack, nobody could possibly have predicted that we might have clouds at some point
<Kilos> rofl
<andrewlsd> lol
<andrewlsd> night all.
<Kilos> night andrewlsd  
 * andrewlsd must go fill up the generator ahead of tonights power outage
<andrewlsd> (that means feed the kids)
<Kilos> sort a connection from home man
<andrewlsd> (so that they have energy to pedal the dynamo generators)
<Kilos> oh i saw something that they terminated shedding for the day
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> two benefits. Electricity, and tired kids.
<Kilos> yeah
<andrewlsd> cheers all
<Cryterion> grr, loadscheduling really being a problem today
<Kilos> sucks
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> me needs some info on where the external antenna for mobile connects to your router and with what plug and if the sim card is then inside the router or if you still use a modem
<z3r009> sup
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  and z3r009  
<Kilos> z3r009  welcome to ubuntu-za
<magespawn> hey Kilos, is lin a new face as well?
<Kilos> yeah but been in africa channel a while now too
<z3r009> am I a new face?
<Kilos> he is from kenya
<magespawn> cool beans, new peeps is a good thing
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> z3r009  you tell us
<z3r009> I'm not new though, i just haven't been on long for a long time.
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer z3r009  
<Maaz> Kilos: z3r009 is 92.8% lame
<Kilos> under what nick z3r009  
<magespawn> Maaz nickometer magespawn
<z3r009> same nick
<Maaz> magespawn: magespawn is 0.0% lame
<magespawn> right
<Kilos> wow i must have forgotten
<magespawn> been a while then z3r009 
<Kilos> well then z3r009  welcome back
<z3r009> but i was new when i was on back then... I remember you and magespawn though, always there.
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> haha
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> z3r009  why did you stay away so long i forgot you?
<magespawn> that might no actually be that long Kilos 
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> s/no/not
<Kilos> ya i got too many peeps to try remember now
<z3r009> i ran out of data, for months lol
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> tough in africa
<z3r009> dude, these prices..
<Kilos> i know i use 3g
<z3r009> vodacom?
<Kilos> no voda sucks i use telkom mobile
<Kilos> and their 2+1 promo
<Kilos> R149
<z3r009> whats the promo?
<Kilos> i never get to use the +1 though, midnight is sleep time
<magespawn> cell c has the 2 + 3 Gb for R99
<Kilos> magespawn  i can look at that but thats 3g i will lose
<Kilos> hehe
<z3r009> is this for the whole month? coz lately i just do the cellc gig a night when i need to get stuff. 
<magespawn> i have only just found out that is what i have been paying for the last year
<Kilos> and i need to check the tower, last cellc used the voda tower here and after sis could not connect for 4 months she went telkom too
<Kilos> the telkom promotion 2+1 is valid till the end of the following month
<Kilos> so can be 2 months if you get it beginning of the month
<magespawn> i think is one of their standard packages
<magespawn> for cell c that is
<MaNI> isn't afrihost 3g cheaper than telkom?
<MaNI> never looked at it closely as using 3g is crazy, but got that idea somewhere :p
<Kilos> afrihost and mtn are buddies i think 
<Kilos> and the mtn tower here is edge
<z3r009> afrihost? i always thought that was just a webhosting company.
<Kilos> took like 9 hours to upgrade a new install
<z3r009> Lol edge was so fast when i was a kid, downloading those 300kb v360 games
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now im getting http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4425719435
<Kilos> sometimes just over 5
<Kilos> but have asked telkom to upgrade the tower to lte
<magespawn> afrihost does mtn data with their own apn
<magespawn> only month to month, and you can double the data for R99 extra
<Kilos> i would need to get a new cellc sim mage
<magespawn> good deal if have good mtn signal and if you take 3 GB or bigger
<Kilos> maybe got one here still
<magespawn> the cell c is 12 or 24 month contract
<Kilos> nono no contract for me
<magespawn> afrihost is month to month
<magespawn> just watching a documentary on youtube about defcon
<magespawn> i would really like to go there one year
<inetpro> Kilos: one day when you have high speed LTE you will quickly regret asking for it
<inetpro> stability with the speed you're getting already is much more important than speed
<inetpro> oh and good evening everyone
<Kilos> oh
<magespawn> stable and fast would be the goal really
<Kilos> is lte unstable then
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<magespawn> stable, fast and cheap
<magespawn> since we are talking wish lists
<Kilos> lol
<z3r009> you can only take two, from stable, fast and cheap
<Kilos> z3r009  you still studying hey?
<magespawn> they usually list four qualities, distance being the fourth
<inetpro> at 50mbps you would use more than 22GB in one hour
<magespawn> indeed
<magespawn> 50 mbps, still not really fast enough though
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> 150 now we talking
<z3r009> yep @Kilos
<Kilos> no man i dont do lotsa downloads or videos or youtube stuff
<inetpro> Kilos: oh and pong
<Kilos> z3r009  you can leave the @ out here
<Kilos> you a twitter fan
<z3r009> forgot how to irc.. haha, gonna /help now
<Kilos> np thats why we here
<z3r009> your messages are highlighted differently which leads me to believe that they are private... not sure though
<Kilos> inetpro  dont just pong man, answer whats under the ping
<inetpro> oh
<z3r009> the ones that start with my name anyways
<Kilos> if you want private here you can do that too
<inetpro> Kilos:  HUAWEI B593s-601
<Kilos> is the sim inside or with usb modem inetpro  
<z3r009> Kilos not really a twitter fan though. but the @ is convenient.
<inetpro> Kilos: you slot the sim into the router
<Kilos> twitter is a pain for me, but handy when you want quick reaction from telkom and tswane power peeps
<inetpro> see: http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/575591-The-Huawei-B593-LTE-discussion-thread
<Kilos> ah ty inetpro  
<Kilos> i want to mod a d-link router for ian to be able to use an external antenna
<Kilos> only way how to so far is using an e220 modem that i can find where an external ant must connect
<magespawn> z3r009: they are not private just highlighted to attract attention
<magespawn> if we are talking about the same thing
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine  
<magespawn> are there anything like the american conventions in the rest of the world?
<captine> magespawn, you mean like linux conventions
<Kilos> whats that
<Kilos> ya
<magespawn> or defcon, etc? yes linux ones too
<Kilos> they got funny name things
<Kilos> ubucons i think it is
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubucon
<Kilos> and fly is organising a debcon or conf
<magespawn> debian conf, in capt town next year i think
<Kilos> ya that
<magespawn> hey also got a new phone yesterday
<z3r009> anyone ever been to the pycon?
<magespawn> myabe superfly, do not know
<captine> magespawn, am thinking of trying to get to CT
<captine> although I am not a developer
<captine> would still be keen to see it
<magespawn> would be nice
<magespawn> yup for sure
<Kilos> cold wet place
<Kilos> and the sea is only good for fish and penguins
<z3r009> what happens at these conventions?
<Kilos> z3r009  where are you?
<captine> display lots of linux things.  
<Kilos> peeps are planning a SFD in ptown later this year
<captine> tech, hardware etc.  all vendors are normally there.  Microsoft was at the last US North West linux convention with some pretty amazing things...
<Kilos> SFD=software freedom day
<z3r009> I'm near jhb
<magespawn> www.defcon.org redirects to 127.0.0.1, what?
<magespawn> colour me confused
<captine> lol.
<z3r009> reallY? can't click link, have 10mb or less, have to be very careful.
<captine> definitely going to SFD this year
<captine> was away last year
<captine> but very keen to go this year
<Kilos> magespawn  i got https://www.defcon.org/
<magespawn> really hope that i am up there there this year
<magespawn> let me try that 
<Kilos> i just opened your link in chrome
<Kilos> ill get like pro just now and tell you to use a decent browser
<magespawn> if i ping defcon.org or www.defcon.org i get replies from 127.0.0.1, if i add the http or https then i get unknown host
<magespawn> usingi firefox
<Kilos> opens fine in opera as well
<Kilos> i just click the link you give here and it opens
<Kilos> inetpro  try https://www.defcon.org/ in your fox please
<magespawn> must be something here
<magespawn> let me go look 
<magespawn> ping it for me and give me the ip address
<magespawn> please
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> unknown host https://www.defcon.org
<Kilos> both of them
<magespawn> my dns has been playing around all day
<inetpro> magespawn: ping is not the answer to all your problems
<Kilos> Maaz  ping unknown host https://www.defcon.org
<Maaz> Kilos: Excuse me?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  ping https://www.defcon.org
<Maaz> Kilos: Error: unknown host https://www.defcon.org
<Kilos> ya that dont work
<magespawn> Maaz is defcon.org up
<inetpro> the website is perfect on my side
<magespawn> hmm, let me check dns settings in the router
<inetpro> resolves to 162.222.171.206
<inetpro> nslookup www.defcon.org
<Kilos> QA> Yes, https://defcon.org/ is up
<magespawn> i am getting some wierd results here
<inetpro> dig +noall +answer www.defcon.org
<Kilos> www.defcon.org.         2341285 IN      A       162.222.171.206
<magespawn> http://pasteboard.co/19igmQht.png
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> are you using win magespawn  
<magespawn> no on xubuntu here
<Kilos> oh wow
<magespawn> dns on the router is set to google
<magespawn> veeeery odd
<z3r009> i;m with inetpro, resolves to same addr and loads proper.
<inetpro> magespawn: obviously you can't visit the site with it's IP address
<magespawn> maybe afrihost doing something, somebody doing something
<inetpro> it's a name based virtual host
<Kilos> can a router interfere with one connecting to a site?
<magespawn> what is? sorry not getting that, inetpro 
<magespawn> yes , well at least the dns in the router can
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> going to reset it to the automatic ones provided by the isp
<inetpro> magespawn: many sites out there are hosted on servers with one IP address
<magespawn> ahh right yes
<magespawn> brb
<inetpro> magespawn: you could always try to browse a site through a translation service 
<inetpro> for example https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=en&tl=af&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.defcon.org
<magespawn> just wierd that i cannot get to it straight up
<magespawn> now using afrihost provided dns, and still nothing
<inetpro> nothing!?
<inetpro> magespawn: dig +noall +answer www.defcon.org
<stickyboy> magespawn: Use these instead: http://www.privacyfoundation.ch/de/service/server.html
<stickyboy> Fuck Google.
<Kilos> eish stickyboy  
<Kilos> you shocking our ladies
<magespawn> www.defcon.org.86205INA127.0.0.1
<z3r009> there are no girls on the internet
<Kilos> oh yes
<magespawn> why 127.0.0.1?
<Kilos> we dont swear here
<stickyboy> Life is too short to mince words.
<stickyboy> It's like sugars in the food pyramid... use sparingly. ;)
<inetpro> magespawn: what DNS server?
<Kilos> hehe, you well stickyboy   you been quiet
<z3r009> the food pyramid lol. 
<magespawn> 196.7.7.7 and 196.7.8.9
<inetpro> magespawn: well there is your problem
<magespawn> ?
<inetpro> who's DNS servers are those?
<magespawn> afrihost
<inetpro> dig @196.7.8.9 +noall +answer www.defcon.org 
<inetpro> that ^^ also gives me 127.0.0.1
 * inetpro suggests contacting afrihost
<Kilos> z3r009  see why i mix with these guys
<Kilos> so i can smell clever
<inetpro> Kilos: sshhh
 * Kilos goes to the corner
<inetpro> it's just DNS
<inetpro> no need to be a rocket scientist
<magespawn> why would they be stopping that though?
 * z3r009 takes notes.
<inetpro> magespawn: ask them
<magespawn> hmm, that is annoying though
<inetpro> talk to @gianvisser
<magespawn> it was also happening when i set it to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<z3r009> that's my queue, I'm out, peace.
<magespawn> late z3r009 
<magespawn> later too
<magespawn> going up to my room, might get disconnected
<stickyboy> Kilos: Yeah, I'm good.
<stickyboy> About to make some hot chocolate.
<stickyboy> I'm currently on a 38-day GitHub streak... https://github.com/alanorth/
<stickyboy> Hacking all teh things...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hey Kilos 
<gremble> How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Kilos> you did exams yet?
<gremble> I am well thank you
<gremble> Yes. Wrote one today
<gremble> Last one on wednesday
<Kilos> and?
<Kilos> whew hope all goes well man
<Kilos> good luck
<gremble> Thanks
<gremble> Today's one was hard
<gremble> I did not start studying early enough
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> Sometimes my other interests trip me up when it comes to these sort of things
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty
<magespawn> in case you missed that, my windows laptop gets there fine
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> throught the same router?
<Kilos> through
<magespawn> ypu
<magespawn> yup
<Kilos> theres the prob
<Kilos> win corrupted the router
<gremble> Lol
<gremble> If only it were that easy
<Kilos> haha
<gremble> It is probably something odd that win handles magically
<magespawn> okay, but what?
<Kilos> not something in nm
<gremble> I have no idea :P That is for you to find out haha. I know nothing about networking :P
<Kilos> magespawn  is it only that site
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> the publicly accessible DNS servers at 196.7.7.7 as well at 196.7.8.9 return the address 127.0.0.1 for the hostname www.defcon.org
<inetpro> in a case where your infrastructure uses those as DNS servers you will never reach www.defcon.org
<inetpro> end of story
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> magespawn: you just missed what I wrote
<inetpro> 06/11 22:00:32 <inetpro> the publicly accessible DNS servers at 196.7.7.7 as well at 196.7.8.9 return the address 127.0.0.1 for the hostname www.defcon.org
<inetpro> 06/11 22:01:09 <inetpro> in a case where your infrastructure uses those as DNS servers you will never reach www.defcon.org
<inetpro> 06/11 22:01:13 <inetpro> end of story
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro suggests contacting afrihost
<gremble> That is strange. 
<gremble> haha
<magespawn> hmm indeed thw windows machine has google dns set on itself, so not using the router dns
<gremble> So you are being thwarted by your routers DNS?
<gremble> That is pretty bizarre. What make is it?
<magespawn> but interesting that even if i change the dns on the router, it still not allow me on to the site
<magespawn> let me try something else
<gremble> Today I got offered a job as a choreographer for strippers. I'm not sure what to make of it
<superfly> inetpro: it's probably a hack
<gremble> I thought they just undressed
<superfly> "hack" as in, they specifically made it use 127.0.0.1
<inetpro> superfly: true
<inetpro> they will probably have a good reason for it
<superfly> http://bin.snyman.info/977gq
<superfly> my guess is a transparent proxy
<stickyboy> inetpro: Is that some sort of DNS filtering done by the ISP?
<stickyboy> I know some organizations do it.
<stickyboy> Anways, just add the proper IP to /etc/hosts:  162.222.171.206  defcon.org www.defcon.org
<stickyboy> :P
<stickyboy> Fuck the DNS.
<magespawn> back again
<inetpro> and he just missed another good workaround
<magespawn> repeat please?
<inetpro> magespawn: 06/11 22:15:40 <stickyboy> Anways, just add the proper IP to /etc/hosts:  162.222.171.206  defcon.org www.defcon.org
<magespawn> yup just done did that
<inetpro> afrihost probably want you to use their proxy server
<magespawn> but how dare they decide what i may and may not see?
<magespawn> most people would think the problem lies elsewhere rather than with the isp
<inetpro> most people probably will never visit the defcon site
<magespawn> i was seriously starting to think my mind had taken a walk somewhere without me
<magespawn> maybe, this way they do not even have the choice, you only need the illusion of freedom
<inetpro> maybe it is just a very innocent mistake
<magespawn> hmm
<magespawn> i'll give them a call in the morning and find out if i can
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: for?
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> wb smile
<smile> Bedankt
<smile> :)
<magespawn> hi smile
<smile> Hoi! :)
<magespawn> that is my cue, good night all
<stickyboy> Man, Internet in South Africa is terrible...
<stickyboy> You guys suffer. :(
<smile> Stolen, o no
<smile> Thats probably why they enjoy irc. :)
<stickyboy> smile: True. It's hard to mess up IRC. :P
<smile> Unstable connections can cause trouble though :-P
<stickyboy> Anyone got any job openings in SA? :P
<gremble> Even with our terrible internet?
<smile> In telecom maybe, lol
<smile> :-D
<stickyboy> True.
<stickyboy> Guess I'll stay in Kenya. :P
<smile> :-O
<smile> Belgium is better
<smile> Far cooler climate
<smile> With a lot of rain
<smile> Stable internet connection. 8-) most of the time
<stickyboy> smile: :P
<stickyboy> Belgium sounds cool.
<stickyboy> I've only been to NL a few times.
<smile> Belgium is more chaotic but its a nice place to spend your life :-P
<gremble> is SOAP as a thing deprecated or something?
<smile> Not sure
<superfly> "SOAP" is the phrase that is mentioned just before the developer groans loadly
<gremble> It seems that way
<gremble> It is like XML had a bastard baby
<gremble> Well, what message looks like
<gremble> I am trying to find an existing library to replace SOAPy in ibid
<stickyboy> Just applied for a job in Munich.
<stickyboy> And two in New York.
<gremble> Nice
<gremble> :o
<stickyboy> I need to be around research... 
<stickyboy> Physics, Biology... academia. Yessss.
<gremble> :P
<gremble> "Multi-protocol chat framework" nowhere does it specify actually which protocols these are
<gremble> For all we know they use smoke signals and set your CPU on fire
<smile> Lol
<smile> With zeros and ones
<gremble> I need to teach vim to recognise different source files and handle tabs and spaces appropriately
<smile> Use geany
<smile> :-P
<gremble> I always feel lost in editors where I have to use my arrows to navigate
<gremble> Even worse when I have to use the touch pad on this laptop
<smile> Why not an external mouse
<gremble> Because I only have so much deskspace
<gremble> I am one of those people with the towers of books and papers everywhere
<gremble> I got a wireless mouse for my desktop because there just isn't space for things attached to wires
<smile> Lol
<gremble> I even put another bookshelf in my room, to no avail
<gremble> Nice non-seqitur on my part -> There is no space on my desk, therefore I use vim
<smile> Yeah
<smile> "My disk is full on my laptop. Therefore I use my desktop"
<smile>  @ gremble 
<gremble> :P
<gremble> That probably makes more sense
<gremble> xD
<smile> It doesnt. You can empty the trash bin for instance
<smile> :-D
<gremble> There is a trashbin?
<gremble> I just rm :P
<gremble> The fact that I am installing python libraries and they're all compiling to C is entertaining
<smile> Lol
<gremble> I am rather easily entertained, yes
<gremble> :P
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<gremble> Jy ook
<smile> Dank :)
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-12
<barrydk> Morning everyone
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> morning all
<gremble> o/
<mazal> Morning oom Kilos , gremble
<mazal> Oom Kilos this sleeping late is becoming a habbit
<Kilos> hi gremble  ambo  aquarat  barrydk  captine  confluency  Cryterion  drussell  mazal  Squirm  Squirm  ThatGraemeGuy  tumbleweed  etc etc
<Kilos> ya man no sun
<Kilos> so weird rain in mid winter
<mazal> Ons kannie so werkie , ek raak aanie slaap hier sonder oom
<Kilos> ai! skuus man
<mazal> lol
<Kilos> hi MaNL  
<MaNL> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Cryterion> Morning all
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<inetpro> good mornings
<gremble> There are a lot of people here in the mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<gremble> Good morning inetpro ThatGraemeGuy and Cryterion 
<gremble> And mazal 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> inetpro  your afk thing works kiff
<Kilos> i must check if i have mine set
<mazal> Mine only works here at work
<mazal> Home one doesn't work
<Kilos> pro has his working from both ends now same like fly
<mazal> At least I know why my home one doesn't work
 * mazal mumbles something about crappy OS
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> So I am not allowed to say which irc client I use and if there is a better one for that OS :P
<gremble> mIRC?
<mazal> I ain't saying anything , inetpro gonna put us in dogbox
<gremble> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> cant you get xchat for it anymore
<Kilos> hahaha he watches everything
<Kilos> and only answers selectively
<gremble> I detest installers that you download that then downloads their installers
<Kilos> https://hexchat.github.io/
<gremble> Why can't you just download the entire thing and let me install it offline if I should want to?!
<Kilos> ya that is rather painful
<Kilos> mazal  ^^
<gremble> I don't know whether anyone here uses github pages. Have a look at prose.io if you do
<Kilos> what is that about gremble  
<Kilos> what wants to authorise what
<mazal> Kilos: That is the exact cuplrit righ there
<mazal> hexchat is what I am using
<Kilos> oh my
 * Cryterion is away: Auto-away after 2 mins idle (gone at 12th Jun, 07:52:31)
<gremble> Kilos: if you have a github repository, it wants to get permissions to write to it
<gremble> Then you can use it to write prose to github
<gremble> Useful for authoring Pages sites
<Kilos> is it a good thing or a bad thing
<Kilos> i dont sommer trust anything
<Kilos> stickyboy  lives on github
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi kilos
<gremble> I am giving it a whirl and see what's up
<Kilos> cool ty
<gremble> It's easy to revoke permissions
<magespawn> apparently thos dns servers that are causing my problem actually belong to mtn, and they have specifically null routed that web address
<magespawn> s/thos/those
<Kilos> eish
<magespawn> so afrihost is going to get hold of them and find out why, afrihost said they were not aware of it
<gremble> Because hacking is bad mmkay
<Kilos> good, thats the way
<magespawn> gremble that may be, but they are still not suppposed to stop you going to the website
<Kilos> what you want to view should be your own option not the isp's
<magespawn> maybe i can get a job arihost
<gremble> No, I know. It is good that these things come out
<magespawn> s/arihost/afrihost
<gremble> I wouldn't be surprised if there is more subtle censorship going on
<magespawn> exactly, this makes me want to dig into it more and see what else i can find
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> rock the boat
<Kilos> dont tip the boat over
 * Padroni greets the room
<Kilos> hi Padroni  wb
<Padroni> hi kilos
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> gfood ty and you?
<Kilos> good as well
<Kilos> cold fingers go where they like
<Padroni> embarrased for not being here more often
 * Padroni greets ThatGraemeGuy
<Kilos> well at least thats a good sign
<Padroni> anything interesting happen?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> magespawn  fighting afrihost to fight mtn to not try steal his right to open pages he wants to view
<Kilos> magespawn  give the link
 * Padroni thinks this should be interesting...
<Kilos> read last nights log
<Kilos> and this morning he told who the culprit is
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning Padroni 
<Kilos> heres what wouldnt open www.defcon.org
<Padroni> I get this:  
<Padroni> SSL connection error
<Padroni> Unable to make a secure connection to the server. This may be a problem with the server, or it may be requiring a client authentication certificate that you don't have.
<pieter2627> morning all
<Padroni> hi pieter2627
<Kilos> ha they dont like you either
 * Padroni wonder if it will work via TOR
<magespawn> Link Kilos?
<Padroni> hi mage
<magespawn> hi Padroni
<Kilos> np magespawn  i gave it
<Padroni> any news on that defcon thing
<Kilos> works kiff here Padroni  
 * Padroni notes he is also with Afrihost
<magespawn> just that it is the mtn dns servers that have that address null routed
<Padroni> if you switch your DNS to Google, does it work?
<magespawn> yes but it has to be switched at a computer level, not at the router
<Padroni> yeah this is some bullshit
<Padroni> did you get any reaction from Afrihost?
<Kilos> ya they told him mtn blocke3d it
<Kilos> but only from his linux machine not the windows one
<magespawn> i spoke to the call centre who called up one of their network tech, who found out that it is the mtn dns the problem, the call centre said they would get back to me
<Padroni> of course they will
<Padroni> because callcentres are renowned for calling back with answers
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> I worked at a callcenter once. No one liked it when I called them :(
<Padroni> What did you sell?
<gremble> Liberty Life 
<gremble> Shit job
<Padroni> I don't know what I was expecting...
<magespawn> Kilos that is because i had google dns on the win laptop
<Kilos> ah
<Padroni> gremble
<Padroni> working for liberty must be the same as buying an Isuzu double-cab?
<Padroni> actually no
<Padroni> with the Isuzu you can still tint the windows so no one recognise you ...
<magespawn> Padroni i have had relatively good experiences with Afrihost call centre
<Kilos> i member one time i had to add that in /etc/sources/list i think fly said
<Kilos> 8.8.8.8
<Padroni> yeah in Windows you add it in your network settings
<Padroni> or hosts file
<Padroni> but I advise against the latter
<Padroni> too many things can go wrong with that
<Kilos> i had to do it to get a second pc to share my 3g connection iirc
<Kilos> using iptables
<gremble> You're practically invisible, except for the hatred and contempt ;P
<gremble> This is so far an interesting read www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-paul-ford-what-is-code/
<pieter2627> Kilos: i think that should be /etc/resolv.conf
<Kilos> oh maybe there ya
<Kilos> but that was a few releases ago , 14.04 dont have that prob
<Padroni> anyone with a law background here?
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol yeah
<Padroni> you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> hell no
<Padroni> ah
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't think lawyers would typically know how to use IRC
<Padroni> yeah, it was a long shot, I guess
<magespawn> i know a little
<Kilos> oi what did you do wrong now Padroni  
<Padroni> you know me
<Padroni> everything
<Kilos> lol
<Xethron> Padroni: what you need?
<Padroni> just an opinion
<Xethron> What law you have a problem with?
<Padroni> busy talking with mage though
<Xethron> Ah, ok
<Xethron> My girlfriend's a lawyer, so, just shout
<Padroni> thanx thoughy
<Padroni> *though
<Xethron> I can pass it on to her and see what she knows
<Xethron> No problem :)
<gremble> "Everyday is Arbor Day in Codeville"
<Padroni> you guys should see the Thug Life compilations on youtube
<Padroni> some funny stuff 
<solidity> môre
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> hi solidity  
<solidity> I want to test something with my irc client, can someone say my name again?
<ThatGraemeGuy> my name again
 * ThatGraemeGuy laughs at his excellent humour
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> solidity
<Kilos> solidity  
<solidity> cool thanks
 * solidity chuckles at excellent humour as well.
<Kilos> i wonder if one can do it with your own nick
<Kilos> hi Kilos  
<Kilos> na
<gremble> irssi does it with mine
<gremble> well, If I say my own. But that is probably just lazy parsing :P
<solidity> It's not a bug, it's a feature!
<solidity> I'm trying to see how much I can turn irccloud into a desktop app.
<solidity> But there is only so much I can do with wrapping it in a chrome app.
<solidity> So notifications are limited.
<gremble> I want to make something that can concurrently buffer youtube videos :o
<magespawn> hey can anyone get here http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Officejet-Pro-L7000-All-in-One-Printer-series/2511708/model/3643610
<magespawn> i am checking is it down now
<magespawn> is it down says it is up 
<magespawn> Maaz help
<Maaz> magespawn: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Padroni_> nope
<Padroni_> not loading
<magespawn> afrihost again? or something else?
<magespawn> Maaz help me with monitering things
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Padroni_> my net is also for shit suddenly
<Padroni_> also with afrihost
<magespawn> what can you do
<magespawn> yup cant get into the bank or their own client zone
<magespawn> Maaz what can you do
<Maaz> magespawn: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<magespawn> Maaz monitering things
<Maaz> magespawn: Excuse me?
<magespawn> Maaz help with monitering things
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<magespawn> Maaz help with me monitering things
<Maaz> magespawn: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<magespawn> okay i am not sure how to ask my question here
<solidity> I can view the page fine.
<Kilos> i see the printer
<magespawn> yup sp it looks like it is an afrihost problem
<magespawn> loading for me too now
<magespawn> but really taking its time
<magespawn> hey afrihost 1993 called they want their internet back
<MaNI> managed to rescue my power supply from the clutches of Capemail, victory
<MaNI> now I just need to figure out where to get input connectors that will fit this and what the polarity is :/
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://hetznercareers.theresumator.com/apply/x2286b/Experienced-Software-Developer - if anyone may be interested
<Kilos> magespelling
<Kilos> monitoring
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> How would I delete everything in a directory, except some specific things, instead of iterating through everything
<stickyboy> gremble: what are the criteria for "specific things"?
<gremble> a folder called venv/
<gremble> I want to reclone a git repo into the same folder to run the same virtual environment with it
<gremble> Nevermind
<gremble> Did it with ranger
<gremble> Lame. Can only clone into an empty directory
 * mazal peaks in
 * andrewlsd greets all here
<mazal> Hi andrewlsd , very quiet in here
<mazal> Everyone must be on weekend already
<gremble> It is too cold to use the keyboards
<Padroni>  they need to invent that telepathy keyboard now
<Padroni> stop working on other crap and get that out the way
<andrewlsd> Hi mazal , I see so. I was shivering under a blanket earlier during load-shedding.
<andrewlsd> Padroni: +1
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice weekend , God bless
 * Padroni wonders if '+1' = 1st warning... ?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> so lekker under the blankets
<Xethron> I hate you\
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so lekker to have any avy nap
<ThatGraemeGuy> maaz: tell Cryterion been thinking of migrating the world db to a redis instance, a lot less disk I/O intensive. will let you know when I have anything to report.
<Maaz> ThatGraemeGuy: Sure, I'll tell Cryterion on freenode
<ThatGraemeGuy> superfly: ping
 * Cryterion`hiding changes away reason from "I'm away" to "I'm away"
<andrewlsd> Padroni: +1 meant, I agree. and yeah, hope you're going to make that
<andrewlsd> Maaz: tell kmf that it has been a long time since i have seen him
<Maaz> andrewlsd: Got it, I'll tell kmf on freenode
<andrewlsd> cheers all
 * andrewlsd disconnects for the weekend.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> enjoy
<andrewlsd> thanks Kilos 
<Kilos> stay under the blankets
<andrewlsd> hope yours involves successful mining ;-)
<Kilos> nono i dont mine anymore
<andrewlsd> Oh, what's yours isn't mine(d)?
<Kilos> lol
<andrewlsd> hmm. is that some kind of *test*
<andrewlsd> yipes, bit of a minefield.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> go feed the kids so they strong
 * Kilos waits for who knows when load shedding will hit
<andrewlsd> Minetest game server reachable via Tor?    a Minator
<andrewlsd> Mirror mirror on the wall who is the Minetest of them all?
 * andrewlsd stops now
<rusbus> o/
<Kilos> hi rusbus  
<rusbus> hi person who forgets me
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sorry
<rusbus> ;)
<Kilos> i have to remember half the world man
<gremble> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> thats so much easier than hi grumbles
 * rusbus grunts in response
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i remembered the toti ite
<Kilos> there is actually a group on fb called that i think
<gremble> totti?
<Kilos> toti
<Kilos> amanzimtoti
<gremble> Oh, not the appendage
<Kilos> lol no man
<gremble> Makes more sense
<Kilos> you got a one track mind
<gremble> I have a no track mind
<gremble> It slides around incoherently
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> mine does that
<Kilos> makes it hard to concentrate on one thing at a time
<gremble> I think my gfx card in my pc just died
<gremble> D:
<gremble> DD:
<gremble> I will be so sad
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> It's dead
<Kilos> they so expensive
<gremble> Like my hopes and dreams
<gremble> sadness
<gremble> ..
<Kilos> no man
<gremble> Haha
<gremble> It gets signal, but without any content
<Kilos> clean all the contacts
<Kilos> dust bugs got you
<Kilos> wb MaNI  
<MaNI> tx
<MaNL> and again :)
<Kilos> lol
<gremble> Toodles
<gremble> See you guys next week
<Kilos> ok be good
<MaNI> kilos - random question, these old weller soldering stands, any idea what makes a good replacement 'sponge' for them? Nothing I try seems quite right 
<Kilos> you can get the sponges
<Kilos> but even a wet rag works
<Kilos> it has to be a fairly dense sponge
<MaNI> I worry that the wrong sponge melts and coats the tip or something, I've heard that melting plastic or whatever with an iron can be really bad for that reason 
<Kilos> im going to be getting one of those other pencils for R350
<Kilos> use a piece of rag
<MaNI> conductive pencil?
<Kilos> or your finger
<MaNI> haha not putting that anywhere near my finger
<Kilos> nono the actualy soldering pencil like the weller one
<Kilos> listen
<MaNI> ahh
<Kilos> wipe your finger over it fast 
<Kilos> no burn i promise
<Kilos> then another finger
<Kilos> for the other side
<MaNI> power supply seems to have made it through customs intact at least
<Kilos> it seems our skins have a thin coating that must first burn away before you fell pain
<Kilos> thats great
<MaNI> haha I'll go for the rag rather :p
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i promise it wont burn
<Kilos> wipe fast and test
<solidity> Why not just use a rag?
<MaNI> next time its on I'll get someone elst to try it :p
<Kilos> my sponge disappeared years ago with all the moves so thats how i do it
<Kilos> a damp rag is fine
<Kilos> puck puck puck puck
<solidity> If there is some advantage to using your skin over a rag, then sure, but if there is no advantage, just use a rag?
<Kilos> too much hassle to wet a rag everytim
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im surrounded by chickens
<MaNI> I can spare a few seconds ;)
<solidity> For some people: time to wet a rag > burning away bits of skin
<Kilos> lol
<solidity> bravery and stupidity is often confused, but they are not the same thing :P
<solidity> is = are*
<MaNI> next thing I can't access any of my bank accounts anymore because my fingerprints are gone
<MaNI> maybe if I'm planning a robbery I'll consider
<Kilos> lol no man
<Kilos> there is no damage
<Kilos> nm
<Kilos> you can also put lots of solder onthen just throw it off into a bin
<Kilos> resin core is best solder for pc board stuff
<Kilos> and clean copper
<MaNI> no idea what solder I'm using its on a roll thats older than me that I inherited
<MaNI> seems to work great though
<Kilos> red roll
<MaNI> mm no, just a semi translucent white plastic
<MaNI> relatively thin, I've got some thicker stuff as well but I never use it not good for most stuff
<Kilos> thiiner is better
<MaNI> the thickest one has some corrosive stuff on the outside so probably has to be thrown now anyway
<Kilos> they make 2 types the acid core is for dirty copper and surfaces that need to be cleaned first
<Kilos> resin core is for pc board work
<MaNI> guessing the thin is resin core, and the corroded one is acide core
<Kilos> i only know the red roles from national solder co.
<Kilos> never tried other makes
<MaNI> got a can of flux that I have no idea what to do with either - from my understanding its for the soldering iron equivalent of welding or something, not sure how long thats good for though as well so its probably no good
<Kilos> lasts forever i think
<Kilos> used when soldering tin surfaces
<Kilos> what flux is it
<Kilos> maybe for gas brazing
<MaNI> http://www.retonthenet.co.uk/ekmps/shops/retonthenet/images/vintage-hardware-tin-frys-fry-s-flux-fluxite-soldering-paste-6oz-net-circa-1970s-full-3389-p.jpg
<MaNI> looks like that I think
<Kilos> you use that stuff if you dont have cored flux solder
<Kilos> resin and acid cores are lead with built in flux in the core
<MaNI> ahh
<Kilos> you could buy lead sticks at a time
<MaNI> okay so I'll just carry on not using that then :p
<Kilos> for soldering gutters and so on
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> some modern things like head phones and mics have some funny coating that you have to burn off with a lighter before you can solder it
<MaNI> heh, I mostly just lengthen cables that are too short and replace broken capacitors :/ Got a few 'harder' projects I want to look at if some time frees up but its been years since I did anything more than that
<Kilos> ah
<MaNI> actually tries to repair a pair of headphones not long ago, but I wrecked the casing beyond repair trying to get it open so gave up on that one :p
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> they don't make it easy to get into things :p
<Kilos> nope all modern things clip together and you can break them before you find where they clip together
<Kilos> big pain in my life
<MaNI> they used to have all sorts of devious tricks on old things as well, but because it was metal you could usually figure it out without wrecking it :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> most old things had screws at least
<Kilos> or rivets you could drill out
<MaNI> mantech/rs-electronics/rabtron - does anybody know any other large electronics stores that are worth looking at? 
<inetpro> good evening
<Cryterion> Mani Electrocomp, AvnetKopp
<Cryterion> Depends on what you looking for
<inetpro> ai!
<Cryterion> Evening inetpro
<inetpro> ohi Cryterion
<Kilos> loadshedding huh!
<Kilos> evening all of ya
<inetpro> Kilos: partly yes, but mostly no
<Cryterion> Big time, but out the hit zones now
<Kilos> well ive just done my bit for the swines
<Cryterion> Did my 5 hrs yesterday, and 4 hrs today between home and work
<inetpro> we were down from 16:00 to 18:00
<Kilos> now ive forgotten what i was doing
<Cryterion> for some reason, at my dad's place, misses all of it atm
<Kilos> sshhhhh dont remind them
<Cryterion> they not in this room :)
<Kilos> i would just like to see them shed the surroung states the same as they do here
<inetpro> surroung states?
<Kilos> how come we can supply unshed power to other states
<Kilos> lesotho etc
<solidity> Because we are just nice people.
<Kilos> oh so its good to starve as long as you give your food to others
<inetpro> Kilos: I do not know the details but I think Lesotho is a different case altogether
<Kilos> different case?
<inetpro> Kilos: as far as I'm aware there's some kind of an agreement with the highlands project
<Kilos> oh we get water from their dam
<inetpro> a win win situation
<Kilos> and we supply petrol cheaper than we can get here
<Kilos> hi smile
<smile> Hoi. :)
<inetpro> wb smile
<smile> Dank :)
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> we min here tonight
<superfly> hi
<inetpro> hi superfly
<inetpro> Kilos: we are here
<Kilos> we?
<Kilos> ek en jy en vlieg
<inetpro> Kilos: you are the most important of them all
<Kilos> nono
<inetpro> even smile
<Kilos> well as long as we can hold it all together i suppose all is good
<inetpro> stop counting the numbers, just keep moving with or without
<Kilos> i want to see 50 peeps here man
<inetpro> keep dreaming oom, just don't forget to move while dreaming
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> it will happen
<Kilos> ill invite all the yanks here
<Kilos> uhok crash kid split
<inetpro> no need to cook the books like the bean counters
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you well goosie?
 * inetpro is all good thank you
<inetpro> it's weekened after all
<Kilos> nono you overdo things weekends
<Cryterion> hmm, yeah normally
<smile> When is it your birthday? :)
<Kilos> whose?
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<Kilos> cocooncrash  wb
<smile> Yours!
<smile> :)
<Kilos> meeting night
<Kilos> we can have a party meeting
<Kilos> then i could be your grandfather
<inetpro> good idea
<Kilos> hahaha joking man
<Kilos> too much work to have parties
<Kilos> superfly  by the end of next month you will show on the map
 * inetpro wants to add agenda item: Celebrating Kilos' Birthday
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> smile: you have any ideas how we can make that into an interesting event?
<smile> Virtual balloons!
<Kilos> lol
<MaNI> Cryterion, trying to find 7.4(5) mm and 6.5(4.4) mm DC jacks
<Kilos> jacks?
<Cryterion> Mantech or Electrocomp will prob be your best bet
<Cryterion> What area are you in MaNI
<MaNI> capetown
<MaNI> mantech don't have on the site at that size, but maybe its worth talking to them
<Kilos> one of the radio shops
<Kilos> i dont know if you have communica there
<Kilos> hamrad
<Cryterion> try electrocomp 021 905 7123
<Cryterion> http://www.electrocompgroup.co.za/index.php?route=information/contact
<MaNI> ahh yes communica thats the other name I was looking for and couldn't remember
<Kilos> http://www.africanadvice.com/1163862/Electronic_Equipment_And_Components/Cape_Town/Hamrad_Electronics_(PTY)_Ltd/
<Cryterion> Communica is in pretoria though
<Cryterion> no, cp, my bad
<Kilos> communica is in pta as well
<Cryterion> They do alot specilized connectors yes
<Kilos> MaNI  while you there get a can of servisol or spanjaard lubricating switch cleaner as well
<MaNI> everyone seems to have the smaller ones and then it stops just before that size :p
<z3r009> sup peeps
<MaNI> lol why would I need switch cleaner?
<Kilos> hi z3r009  
<Cryterion> Kilos's relay switches are running dry, that's why MaNI!
<Kilos> because MaNI  it is wonderful for cleaning motherboards and all electronic circuitry
<Kilos> it even stops volume controls on radios from scratching while you turn volume up
<MaNI> heh
<Kilos> cleans all connections
 * smile is NaN
<Kilos> NaN?
<z3r009> Not a Number?'
<smile> Not a number
<Kilos> not another noob
<z3r009> from js?
<smile> Lol
<smile> Yeah
 * smile is not null
<z3r009> lol dude
<z3r009> Being null is the potential to be anything xD
<Kilos> z3r009  he is young like you
<Kilos> and in the netherlands
<smile> Lol!
<smile> Nope!
<smile> :'(
<z3r009> young grasshopper
<smile> Belgium :-D
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> oh my
<smile> Belgium! :-D :-D
<Kilos> did you move?
<smile> Nope
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> im getting old
<z3r009> I think my friends girlfriend is from there
<smile> Its not because I speak dutch i live in NL
<smile> :-D
<Kilos> z3r009  thats a hard nick
<smile> Where do you live?
<z3r009> it's just pronounced 009
<Kilos> have you joined us on launchpad
<z3r009> the z3r0 is just a zero
<z3r009> zero zero 9
<Kilos> no man i gotta type that
<z3r009> lol yea, lot to type
<Kilos> not say it
<z3r009> i'm in jhb
<z3r009> or near jhb i just say jhb coz people rarely know my town
<Kilos> have you joined us on launchpad
<z3r009> nope i have not
<Kilos> why
<z3r009> i plead ignorance as my defense
<smile> Johannesburg, SA?
<z3r009> you mean just getting a launchpad account? or is there a convention?
<z3r009> yes, in SA
<Kilos> we are ubuntu-za on launchpad
<smile> Oki
<z3r009> cool, i'll join.
<Kilos> i can never find links when i need them
<Kilos> and here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/
<Kilos> lol can you do the wiki thing?
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<inetpro> Kilos: you can always start with the first link in the topic
<Kilos> oh my goodness yes, ty for the reminder
<Kilos> z3r009  you still here??
<inetpro> Kilos: then LoCo Links 
<Kilos> where is that
<Kilos> see man this is your job inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: after you've opened the site 
<Kilos> tell him not me
<inetpro> it's all there, just RTFS
<inetpro> Kilos: I tell you so you can remember
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok in future https://ubuntu-za.org and rtfs
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> lather, rinse, repeat
<Kilos> lol
<smile> :-O
<inetpro> z3r009: you got that?
<inetpro> ai!
<smile> :-O :-O
<smile> One million dollars :-O
<smile> :-O
<Kilos> he fell asleep
<inetpro> smile: only one?
<smile> Yeah. Can you give it to me? :-O
<inetpro> smile: you'll get there, eventually
<Kilos> lol
<smile> :-P
<inetpro> and when you do it won't be enough
<Kilos> weird i open a link and konversations text all went tiny
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<Kilos> you too smile
<inetpro> good night smile
<smile> Thanks, you too :)
<Kilos> oh my he is using jedirc
<Kilos> inetpro  drink julle nog julle eie water?
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> because
<inetpro> city water is good man!
<Kilos> ya for bathing in
<Kilos> and watering plants
<inetpro> for drinking as well
<Kilos> nono
<inetpro> can you proove otherwise?
<inetpro> prove as well
<Kilos> well for starters if my sis goes to town and drinks from a tap anywhere she gets sick as a dog
<inetpro> who else?
<Kilos> but anyway i just asked
<Kilos> i only need one
<inetpro> can you imagine the number of people that would be sick?
<Kilos> nope peeps have grown accustomed to it
<inetpro> no, our water is still very very good 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> with or without fluoride added
<inetpro> if you don't trust it take a sample to the city council, they will test it for you
<Kilos> they are putting the stuff in it man you cant trust them
<Kilos> maybe the csir yes
<inetpro> they have independant processes in place 
<Kilos> nm i drink borehole water
<z3r009> sorry about that, i'm back
<Kilos> wb z3r009  
<z3r009> how did everything switch to water?
<z3r009> and I'm with inetpro on this one, water is good.
<z3r009> tap water
<Kilos> we are waiting for your feedback z3r009  
<z3r009> I just clicked on the links, feedback on what though?
<Kilos> on when you have completed it
<Kilos> we thought you fell asleep
<inetpro> z3r009: I guess he just wants to know whether you joined on launchpad yet
<inetpro> Kilos: and the quick answer is no
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so why all the why and stuff them
<inetpro> the long answer is... he may still be busy... but I don't really know
<z3r009> haha, yea, I'm in the process of joining, just searching my email to see if i have an Ubuntu One account
<Kilos> oh my we at cross purposes now
<inetpro> Kilos: ?
<inetpro> cross purposes?
<Kilos> i thought you meant no to your water
<inetpro> Kilos: no, he has not signed up just yet
<inetpro> at least not as a new member
<z3r009> ok, signed up
<Kilos> see, cross purposes
<z3r009> and joined
<inetpro> well done zero
<Kilos> good lad
<Kilos> now the wiki page
<inetpro> how did inetpro know that? :-)
<Kilos> he watches
<z3r009> on it
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> anyway... I'm off
<inetpro> good night everyone
<z3r009> later
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<Kilos> i should have been in bed 2 hours ago as well
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> z3`be good
<Kilos> z3r009  
<z3r009> I'll be neutral
<Kilos> lol
<z3r009> no pressure, no responsibilities 
<Kilos> see ya tomorrow
<Kilos> you can have coffee
<z3r009> my data runs out in 10minutes
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> well 4 mins for coffee
 * z3r009 pulls mug out of pocket
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<Kilos> z3r009  Just type in Maaz coffee please
<z3r009> Maaz coffe pelase
<Maaz> z3r009: Sorry...
<z3r009> *coffee
<Kilos> spelling
<z3r009> that was clearly a typo.
<Kilos> try again
<Kilos> type slow
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Maaz  hurry
<Maaz> Making decent coffee is an art Kilos and should never be rushed
<z3r009> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> z3r009: Sure
<z3r009> Maaz sugar please
<Maaz> z3r009: Excuse me?
<z3r009> Maaz tea please
<Maaz> As soon as the kettle boils z3r009 I will pour boiling water into your cup if you have the tea bag in already
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and z3r009!
<Kilos> Maaz  thanks man
<Maaz> Kilos It gives me great pleasure to serve a bunch of geeks :-)
<Kilos> ok night
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-13
<Kilos> Fetched 150 MB in 2min 44s (916 kB/s) 
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> later
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> updated/upgraded 3 drives and everyone still sleeping
<Kilos> enjoy, its cold out here
<MaNI> heh
<Kilos> hi
<MaNI> hi
<MaNI> http://www.freedomwon.co.za/freedomcorprice.html < curious it's like a local powerwall except with terrible branding
<Kilos> i see mercedes is also bringing them to za
<MaNI> too bad there don't seem to be local LiFePo4 manufacturers, looking at overseas prices those seem to be the currently best option
<Kilos> sigh they all expensive
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<MaNI> yeah
<MaNI> batteries ruin everything :p
<MaNI> sheesh when its not eskom its telkom
<Kilos> what now
<MaNI> no idea - adsl is dead, I've switched to my backup internet
<Kilos> my net is getting faster
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4429468074
<MaNI> it makes me sad that I actually have a backup internet, seems I need backup everything
<Kilos> whats your backupr interne
<Kilos> t
<MaNI> I have a link to a local wifi provider that I use as backup
<MaNI> it's pay per gig so I have to behave while I'm on it
<Kilos> oh my, but good to have the option at least
<MaNI> yeah
<Kilos> oh my, kde even has a bazaar explorer
<inetpro> wb barrydk
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> what's wrong?
<Kilos> ty inetpro  nothing, i was expecting load shedding and it didnt happen
<inetpro> Kilos: follow @Eskom_SA on twitter
<Kilos> hi monkeyjoe  
<Kilos> oh Squish102
<inetpro> there was no loadshedding today
<Kilos> ty inetpro   will ask you to remind me tomorrow again
<inetpro> Kilos: do it now
<Kilos> i got no browser open
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> open it
<Kilos> ok ok
<inetpro> unless you don't want to
<inetpro> I mean, it's kinda useless to follow them if you don't use your browser
<Kilos> just today man , i have 20 sites open everytime
<Kilos> but ill use epiphany
<inetpro> if only twitter allowed us to read tweets with rss feeds we could get Maaz to poll and keep us up to date right here
<barrydk> hi kilos, inetpro
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<inetpro> barrydk: nice to see you here for a change
<Kilos> ya that could hlp inetpro  
<monkeyjoe> hmm need to change nick on freenode
<barrydk> playing a bit of minetest 
<squish102> barrydk: how does that compare to minecraft?
<Kilos> i been reading lots of stuff about google and the nsa and all that stuff, now i trying duckduckgo as a search engine
<inetpro> join #minetest-za to chat with other za players
<barrydk> Dont know minecraft, look around for Mazal he got both, all i know is if you start it it's hard to stop
<squish102> Kilos: i've tried a few search engines... most are disappointing
<Kilos> yes goodle is the most sophysticated and efficient
<squish102> other than the big ones and they all selling your information in some way
<Kilos> i like opera browser but 20 tabs open then i start reading one and forget why i actually opened the browser
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> still haven't learned to use Trello?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> its open every day man
<Kilos> nothing new happened there for weeks
<inetpro> you want to research something, create a card and add relevant links to the card, then close relevant tabs on teh browser and move on to the next
<Kilos> nono man peeps will think im nuts
<inetpro> and then you can revisit a topic at any time
<inetpro> Kilos: you do not have to share it with us
<inetpro> create your own board
<inetpro> or create a family board even
<Kilos> i dont mind sharing
<Kilos> but theres too much evil out there
<inetpro> Kilos: you can even do like superfly and create your own public board
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> yaya
<inetpro> or make it private and share only with those you trust around you
<inetpro> it's not rocket science
<Kilos> yes it is man
<Kilos> i dont mind sharing , but even here peeps will thing im coocoo
<Kilos> lol i even read about the lizard peeps
<Kilos> http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/sociopolitica/sociopol_internetgoogle.htm#Additional_Information
<Kilos> and i saw a ubuntu netbook or something with only a 10 inch screen thats supposed to be available here
<Kilos> R1499
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe we just need to find a new twitter bot
<inetpro> one that only reads tweets
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> then you dont see some home made butternut soup and Futurama on Netflix.
<inetpro> ibid needs some updaring
<inetpro> ipdating as well
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> updating
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> I see there are ways to make rss feeds from twitter
<inetpro> eg: https://twitrss.me/twitter_user_to_rss/?user=Eskom_SA
<inetpro> but ibid fails to read that
<Kilos> well thats a job for someone that can read the code
<Kilos> and edit it i suppose
<Kilos> grab grumbles
<Kilos> he hates coding but he is good at it
<smile> bye :)
<Kilos> toods smile
<Kilos> sleep tight lad
<smile> don't forget to check out my cool new addon! :D
<smile> https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/translate-now/
<Kilos> sorry i didnt even see you here
<smile> I was working on that stuff :D
<Kilos> nono i dont use fox
<smile> Kilos: just send it to people who use Fox :D
<Kilos> they will see it here
<smile> not sure :D
<smile> good night
<Kilos> night lad
<inetpro> ooh! nice addon
 * inetpro likes it
<Kilos> he is clever that lad
<Kilos> inetpro  i forgot the command thing to follow on tweet place is it /follow Eskom_sa
<inetpro> what command thing?
<Kilos> to follow from text mode man
<inetpro> you mean on pidgin?
<Kilos> i remember follow and unfollow
<Kilos> no twitter
<Kilos> via browser
<inetpro> you have twitter on cli?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> nope to cli
 * inetpro is lost
<inetpro> on the browser you just click follow
<Kilos> when i first started using it i typed in follow and unfollow but forget how
<Kilos> i dont see them so where do i tick follow
<inetpro> Kilos: can you give me a screenshot please
<inetpro> when you started with twitter it was still very open and accessible from many applications
<inetpro> and it was also open for abuse
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/1ckNwED2.png
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: go to https://twitter.com/Eskom_SA
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> yay ty i found follow button
<inetpro> no commands really, just click
<Kilos> i remember typing in follow and unfollow but have no idea how i opened it back then
<Kilos> not serious
<inetpro> Kilos: what happened to your friend 009?
<Kilos> zero?
<Kilos> he ran out of data again looks like
<Kilos> shame
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  useless following eskom man
<Kilos> tswane does their own thing
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> ?
<inetpro> it all starts and ends with eskom 
<Kilos> yes man but the tswane peeps decide which areas around here go off when
<inetpro> yes but if there's enough power then tshwane don't do the shedding
<Kilos> eskom just tells them save so mauch at such a time
<inetpro> Kilos: I never said you can see with this when they cut oom Kilos' farm from the grid
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> well thats what is important to me
<Kilos> even this buurt wag dont understand tswane schedule
<Kilos> noyhing fits in with what they publish
<Kilos> nothing
 * inetpro disagrees
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> wb Cryterion`hiding  
<Kilos> i go make a hot water bottle and go to bed
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<magespawn> good evening
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<Cryterion> hmm, that's looks better
<inetpro> wb Cryterion
<Cryterion> tks Kilos
<Cryterion> and inetpro
<inetpro> Cryterion: he's gone
<Cryterion> xchat fighting me
<Cryterion> hmm, hadn't read further
<inetpro> Cryterion: fight back and win
<magespawn> Cryterion: xchat? on windows?
<magespawn> is kilos on load shedding?
<inetpro> magespawn: no
<magespawn> ahh well thats good, probably just tired and cold then
<inetpro> yep, looks like it
<inetpro> oh and it looks like he's disappointed that he didn't get loadshedded this afternoon
<magespawn> disappointed? that does not make sense really
<magespawn> i thought most people would be happy
<inetpro> exactly... but seems to me the city of Tshwane change in schedules has a very long tail
<inetpro> many people still don't get it that things have changed
<magespawn> the uncertainty can be more of a problem for some
<inetpro> and just when they think they figured it out there's no loadshedding at all to start with
<magespawn> you can't refer straight to the eskom website?
<inetpro> magespawn: the best starting place is probably http://loadshedding.eskom.co.za/
<inetpro> but I find following @Eskom_SA quite useful
<inetpro> have it set to notify me on my mobile whenever there's a tweet
<magespawn> apparently there is a load sheeding app that is quite good
<magespawn> shedding too
<MaNI> I've heard people say that the gridwatch ap is decent, and others that 'eskom se push' is great
<magespawn> i think gridwatch is the one i was told about
<georgelappies> hi all
<smile> Hi :)
<magespawn> hi smile georgelappies 
 * inetpro installed gridwatch 
<inetpro> thanks magespawn
<smile> Hi georgelappies 
<smile> I count on you for spreading the word about Translate Now: http://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/translate-now
<smile> :-D
<smile> My first ever restartless addon :)
<inetpro> smile: nice one, thanks 
<inetpro> could be very useful
<inetpro> simple and easy to use
<smile> It is. Its based on the concept of an earlier addon but that one doesnt really work well. You cant configure the languages over there
<smile> Made in one day! :)
<smile> Please spread the word
<magespawn> nice smile
<magespawn> what is the difference between an app that needs to be restarted and one that doesn't? besides the obvious
<smile> A restartless one can be sandboxed, one with restart is easier to make and can be well integrated.
<smile> Restartless extensions are cool but face a lot of security restrictions
<magespawn> i see, so the restartless one is better for the user
<smile> In theory. If they miss handy features because of security restrictions I begin to doubt that though ;-)
<smile> Also, restartless extensions have a better testing framework
<magespawn> cool thanks
<smile> It would be nice if you could have the benefits of both methods.
<smile> Restartless extensions are the best option for new development of course if you do not need hard stuff like shortcut keys
<inetpro> good night everyone
<smile> Night! :)
<magespawn> thanks for the link smile
<smile> Yw
<magespawn> i am off to bed too, good night all
<smile> Slaapwel :)
<Cryterion> night
#ubuntu-za 2015-06-14
<Kilos> morning all
<Cryterion> morning
<Kilos> ha not hiding today
<Cryterion> lol. on phone atm anyway. so no script running
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> hi all
<Kilos> hi georgelappies  
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you doing
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<georgelappies> good thanks :)
<inetpro> #PowerAlert: Eskom will implement #load_shedding stage 1 from 17h00 to 22h00 today.
<MaNI> lovely
<inetpro> MaNI: you can say that again
<Kilos> ai!
<MaNI> nothing like some sunday afternoon load shedding to prepare you for the week ahead
<Kilos> lol
<squish102> "Minister of Public Enterprises Lynne Brown ruled out the privatisation of basic services - such as the provision of electricity and water - and said load shedding will continue for three more years."
<squish102> only three more years and then it will be better
<squish102> there is hope
<Kilos> lol
<georgelappies> squish102, that is based on the assumption that Eskom will get stations like Medupi and Kuseli up and running though in time...
<inetpro> I have my doubts
<inetpro> but at the same time I think in two or three years time things will look totally different
<inetpro> more and more people and businesses will be off the grid by that time
<Kilos> they first have to get permission from the forefathers to carry on
<inetpro> we might even end up not needing those power stations
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> Kilos: the more people doing threir own thing the less power is needed
<inetpro> their*
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> too expensive
<inetpro> the costs are starting to balance out
<Kilos> those battery systems for a household are R36k
<inetpro> it's a long term investment
<Kilos> i wonder how long those batteries will last
<inetpro> people are doing it without a doubt 
<georgelappies> Nuclear power is the most sane long term, cheapest solution
<georgelappies> the reactors just needs to be maintained
<inetpro> georgelappies: only a matter of time
<georgelappies> other sources, especially solar in SA is an option for the *rich*
<inetpro> only a matter of time until we get to extract energy from the sun more effeciently
<georgelappies> yeah have plenty of nuclear waste disposal sites in old mined out deep level gold mines
<inetpro> efficiently as well
<georgelappies> inetpro, the problem is that you cannot install a device in a living area (squatter camp) where the cost of the solar device is 10 times the value of everything in a 2km radius of it
<georgelappies> we (people who can make plans to get of the grid by solar, generators etc) are not the majority who require electricity
<inetpro> good point
<georgelappies> major users of electricity is first and foremost industry
<georgelappies> smelting ovens and other big factories use an order of magnitude more electricity than the suburbs
<inetpro> the answer really lies in private sector feeding into the grid
<georgelappies> here were I live, Secunda. The Sasol plant has two power stations 1.5km from each other, owned and operated by Sasol just to provide steam and electricity for the rest of units in the factory
<georgelappies> exactly, it needs to de monopolized 
<inetpro> I just wish the polution factor could be addressed as soon as possible
<georgelappies> problem is that the government owns Eskom and stand to loose to much if Eskom is ever listed on the JSE
<georgelappies> yeah, pollution is a big problem, especially for fossil fuel plants
<georgelappies> nuclear if maintained properly is actually the *cleanest* 
<georgelappies> only thing is if nuclear f's out, it f's big time, like Chernobyl and that site in Japan
<Kilos> yip you need skilled peeps to run nuke plants
<inetpro> oh and we need so many more customer service-oriented people
<georgelappies> check this link for efficiency of nuclear fuel: https://www.euronuclear.org/info/encyclopedia/f/fuelcomparison.htm
<Kilos> nuke power is the answer
<georgelappies> currently we (SA) produce 18% of the total Uranium consumed in the world annually: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uranium_in_Africa
<Kilos> koeberg has been running fine for many years
<georgelappies> it is a by product of our deep level mining as the gold ore contains Uranium and Plutonium
<georgelappies> so, we have enough of the stuff to power SA for thousands of years into future
<Kilos> yeah well if they keep on planning we could have 6 nuke plants going by 2050
<Kilos> but i wont see that
<inetpro> how long does it take to build a plant?
<Kilos> i think 5 years
<inetpro> quicker to do it in minetest :-)
<Kilos> every thing must be done according to the book, no cutting corners by cutting on cement or so
<Kilos> yeah but that took a while too to get to that stage
<georgelappies> building (site work, excluding the front engineering) in a first world country is about 5-7 years. We will probably by existing IP from China so there will be no front end engineering required, however building it here will be more like 8-10 years unless the Chinese build it
<inetpro> Kilos: @CityTshwane Stage 1 #LoadShedding to be implemented from 17:00 scheduled groups are: 11, 15, 9, 10 & 16
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so if im in one of those groups it can happen anytime between now and 10 pm
<Kilos> thnks inetpro  
<Kilos> hopefully this week i get to go buy a soldering iron in sandton
<Kilos> then i can repair an asrock h61m-vs3 motherboard
<inetpro> uh!
<inetpro> magespawn's gridwatch is lekker confused
<Kilos> what gridwatch
<inetpro> sending me alerts of loadshedding beeing suspended only to tell me the next moment that it's been implemented on stage 1 again
<inetpro> Kilos: android loadshedding app
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> from news24
<Kilos> i see this http://www.tshwane.gov.za/sites/Departments/Public-works-and-infrastructure/Pages/Load-Shedding.aspx
<Kilos> does that show only area 15 and 16 will be shed tonight
<inetpro> Kilos: look at the table for stage 1
<inetpro> and focus on the last column (Sun 2 & 4)
<inetpro> today is the 2nd Sunday of the month
<inetpro> in other words according to that, it should just be areas 15, 9 and 11
<Kilos> i see this http://pasteboard.co/1dEIdwMI.png
<inetpro> yikes!
<Kilos> terrible
<Kilos> thats part of why i can never find it
<inetpro> yep, they really need to learn to put stuff in proper HTML rather relying on proprietary technologies
<inetpro> still you should be able to read that
<Kilos> i can but is where shedding is there where the red arrow is
<inetpro> no, that has nothing to do with it
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> that is pointing to the scrollbar
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> not supposed to be inside the table
<Kilos> but then the 2nd sunday is only area 16 right?
<inetpro> oom Kilos. look at the tme as well on the left
<inetpro> time*
<Kilos> oh so 9 and 11 still to be shed tonight
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> ty inetpro  now just to find what area
<inetpro> \o/ 
<inetpro> nou verstaan hy 
<Kilos> ja dankie man
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> and if it's stage two you look at the next table
<Kilos> ya that can work if i know what area they class this as
<inetpro> and when it is Monday you look in the Mon column :-)
<Kilos> got that ty
<inetpro> Kilos: maybe you should tweet @CityTshwane and attach that table of yours so they can be aware of the poorly formatted page on your browser
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> attach that image of yours*
<Kilos> who gets to fix things
<inetpro> if nobody tells them they may not get to know it
<Kilos> must i say please fix it
<inetpro> just got yet another notice from gridwatch, "Eskom has suspended load shedding" only to be followed by, "ALERT! Eskom has started Stage 1 load shedding"
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i closed all the tswane stuff now, those changing pics waste data
<MaNI> damn missed half the power plant talk thanks to eskom :p
<Kilos> aw
<inetpro> Kilos: I see you tweeted
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> Kilos: only problem is, they will never know it
<Kilos> why?
<inetpro> you should include @CityTshwane in your tweet
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ill tweet again from their site
<Kilos> eish no copy paste there
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> ctrl+v works
<Kilos> inetpro  do you see that one?
<inetpro> Kilos: much better thanks
<Kilos> yw
<Kilos> will they get you to fix it?
<Kilos> wow fly is becoming quite a chef
<Kilos> hi Cryterion  
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> wb Cryterion  
<Kilos> what are you breaking
<Kilos> oi
<Cryterion--> hmm. hi. tks
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro  @sharpeys thank you for bringing that to our attention we will get it fixed.
<inetpro> Kilos: you see, it works
<Kilos> ya
 * inetpro has noticed city of johburg also being very active on twitter
<Kilos> eish and i dont like twitter at all
<inetpro> @CityofJoburgZA has 99.7K followers
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> you don't get to those kind of numbers without a bit of effort
<Kilos> i dont like the numbers, i try to keep mine down
<Kilos> most peeps brag with all their followers
<Kilos> drives me nuts
<inetpro> haha, you really don't need those numbers :-)
 * superfly is already in bed
<Kilos> keep warm superfly  you sick?
<superfly> Kilos: just tired. been a long weekend
<Kilos> then have a good rest
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> wat
<inetpro> eskom loadshedding site is broken http://loadshedding.eskom.co.za/
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> wb smile
<smile> hi! :D
<smile> inetpro: honeymoon in trinidad
<smile> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTyj0d_XZO8
<smile> it's a ridiculous music video
<smile> :D
<smile> Cryterion: hi! :D
<Cryterion> Hi
<Kilos> inetpro  you here?
<Kilos> we still got power
<inetpro> Kilos: yes 
<inetpro> at least I think I am still here 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> so im not section 15 or 9
<inetpro> time will tell 
<Kilos> they must get it right or ill tweet them sick
<Kilos> there is a remix for schools and colleges called malinux
<Kilos> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/
<Kilos> dont know if our schools could use it
<Kilos> 2.7g iso
<georgelappies> night all
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> sleep warm
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> good night oom Kilos 
<Kilos> night my pro
<smile> Slaapwel
<magespawn> good evening
<magespawn> hallo
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-13
<captineza> theblazehen, been looking at Django too.  Trying to learn python.
<theblazehen> Hey captineza. Neat
<theblazehen> Also, bpython is a great repl if you wanna give it a go 
<captineza> theblazehen, looking into it.  thanks
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> Hey Kilos 
<Kilos> capetown weather, rain in midwinter
<superfly> captineza: Flask. Don't bother with Django. You need Django like you need a hole in the head.
<theblazehen> superfly: Interesting. Dev started working with django, he's not too impressed with the style of mvc. Would it be worth writing an e-commerce program from scratch in flask, or adapting saleor from django?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Langjan> 'Morning Kilos and the guys on this wet and chilly morning
<Kilos> what broke
<Langjan> the winter
<Kilos> yip very chilly
<Langjan> lit my fireplace this morning
<Kilos> that can help
<Langjan> 9° outside 
<Langjan> thats one below freezing for the bushveld
<Kilos> i know, feet frozen, went to open gates for sis
<superfly> theblazehen: I don't like Django for a number of technical and philosophical reasons. If you can work with Django then go ahead. If you are starting out, I recommend Flask because it's less opinionated and doesn't suffer the technical problems that Django does.
<magespawn> highveld winter rain
<magespawn> good morning
<Langjan> sjoe, hey did you see me do that °?
<superfly> hi magespawn, Langjan
<superfly> Kilos: *prod* hi
<Langjan> hi superfly you ok?
<Kilos> hahaha well done
<magespawn> maybe more than the feet are frozen
<superfly> Langjan: I am fine.
<Kilos> morning superfly magespawn 
<Langjan> I need a tweezer to do a piddle...
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> Any news on rent and visa Kilos ?
<Kilos> rent being paid back in 5 days time
<Kilos> visa nothing
<Langjan> hey thats great news, then you can put pressure for visa again
<Kilos> weird that after debs paid the deposit the second time they found the original deposit 3 weeks later
<Langjan> pathetic, not weird
<Kilos> she first has specialists to see on friday for biopsy on thryroid
<Kilos> and they not cheap either
<Langjan> she must claim interest and bank charges
<Langjan> hope things go well for her
<Kilos> they told her its the last agents fault not theirs
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> we pray
<Kilos> you may help as well
<Langjan> they remain responsible
<Langjan> will do
<Langjan> pray for you every day
<Kilos> ty
<Langjan> my privilege
<Kilos> pray the flu will go now
<Langjan> and for Debs and Tara
<Kilos> ty very much
<Langjan> Is the flu still bugging you? 
<Kilos> yip worse today
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Sorry to hear
<Kilos> this is a strain from some other continent
<Kilos> im not dead man
<Langjan> We dont really get it any more, look after our immunity
<Kilos> be orry when i dont answer you
<Langjan> orry?
<Kilos> sorry
<Langjan> s
<Langjan> wil be very sorry when that happens
<Langjan> l
<Kilos> i have never suffered with flu for more than 2 days but this one is immune to my meds
<Langjan> What meds do you use?
<Kilos> ive used honey and ginger and panado capsules and fluend and flustop and some other stuff from neighbour
<Kilos> and a pile of vit c
<magespawn> keep at it Kilos, maybe drop the medicated stuff depending on how long it has been
<Langjan> Focus on Vit C
<Kilos> everything dropped now
<Kilos> only honey and ginger still
<Langjan> Hit it with vit C, cannot overdose
<Kilos> ill try get stronger vit c
<Kilos> these were 500mg
<Kilos> but im still up and about and doing daily chores
<Langjan> Ascorbic acid, use lots of garlic also very good
<Langjan> Ja part of the problem, you need rest
<Kilos> oh yes garlic too but in combo with prostate pills bp drops dramatically
<Langjan> OK I will go so you can get some rest and stop worrying about what broke
<Kilos> lol ty you so kind
<Kilos> is all good there my friend
<Langjan> Yes thks Kilos 
<Kilos> stay in the warm place
<Langjan> Take care and regards to Debs, strongs for her tests
<Kilos> ty very much, keep well there
<Langjan> You too, braai those sheep and use their coats for warmth
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Mooi loop my goeie vriend. Word gou gesond
<Kilos> sal so maak dankie oom
<Kilos> pas julle op
<Langjan> Dankie sal so maak, maar Jesus pas ons op...
<Kilos> mooi
<Langjan> En vir jou
<Kilos> hi anton_may TinuvaMac 
<Kilos> and inetpro 
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: 13mm this mornings
<Kilos> yip same
<Kilos> kinda cold though
<anton_may> morning
<theblazehen> hey anton_may
<theblazehen> wb chesedo
<paddatrapper> Good morning everyone
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper 
<chesedo> ty theblazehen
<chesedo> ... and morning all
<theblazehen> 35 firefox tabs open, plus irc + terminals, only using 2.3 GB RAM. Linux is awesome. Not even using a lightweight WM, using full kde
<MaNL> KiB Mem : 32903928 total,  1080448 free, 16686200 used, 15137280 buff/cache
<MaNL> KiB Swap:  4194300 total,  4187836 free,     6464 used. 15114956 avail Mem
<MaNL> really glad I picked up an extra 16GB
<MaNI> though that is with 2x kde sessions, 2x firefox, 1x chrome, 1x opera, 3 kvm instances and a bunch of other junk :p
<Kilos> wbb
<theblazehen> superfly: Well, we're no longer going with django...
<superfly> theblazehen: these days, where possible, I prefer to use an existing solution
<theblazehen> MaNI: Desktop at home is using 13/20 GB RAM. Call it 150 firefox tabs, ~10 chrome tabs, lots of terminals. Have a dedicated vm host too. Has 32 GB RAM
<theblazehen> superfly: As in build your application on an existing one?
<theblazehen> Yeah, we *were* going to do that
<theblazehen> wb spinza
<superfly> theblazehen: no, use an open source or off-the-shelf solution
<theblazehen> superfly: Ah okay. Well, saleor was a pre-built e-commerce kinda thing, just had to put our templates and integration with our order system in
<theblazehen> Now we're going php with laravel..
<superfly> if you're going PHP there are some nice open source eCommerce solutions (NOT osCommerce)
<theblazehen> yes, *not* osCommerce..
<superfly> https://arastta.org/
<theblazehen> kill me.. :(
<theblazehen> Will give it a look, ty superfly
<theblazehen> After osCommerce we used oxid
<superfly> that one looks most promising to me. haven't used it, though.
<superfly> theblazehen: also, PrestaShop
<theblazehen> ty. Will look
<theblazehen> superfly: You work in e commerce stuff?
<superfly> nope
<superfly> http://sylius.org/
<superfly> Just been involved in some over the years, so always had half an eye on it
<theblazehen> cool
<theblazehen> superfly: Have you tried xonsh?
<theblazehen> I like it, mostly
<theblazehen> I like it, but I like zsh more would be a more accurate statement
<superfly> theblazehen: never heard of it
<theblazehen> superfly: Take python and make it a shell
<theblazehen> Better than bash
<theblazehen> But zsh is a bit better than xonsh, for me
<superfly> I am also a zsh person
 * theblazehen tried fish. I don't like it. Only using it because I can put it into config management nicely
 * theblazehen must look more at antigen and zplug
<anton_may> Holy mother of....Microsoft buys LinkedIn for $26.2 billion
<theblazehen> hmm. interesting
<magespawn> oh well, guess they are going the same way as skype
<anton_may> Will give it 12months then it's incoporated in one of their other products
<magespawn> i am not going to take a paid account just to keep it
<gremble> What's going the same way as skype?
<anton_may> LinkedIn which was bought by MS for $26billion
<magespawn> Nice for the people with shares
<theblazehen> "<CO2> microsoft bought linkedin for 26.2 billion dollars, and it has 433 million users
<theblazehen> <CO2> that's about 60 USD or 54 EUR per user"
<theblazehen> wow
<magespawn> wonder if they going to try for facebook
<theblazehen> hi magellanic
<Kilos> anton_may why dont you invite that guy with network connection probs here then its more hands on imo
<Kilos> trying to sort issues via email is eina
<magellanic> hey
<Kilos> hi magellanic long time no see
<magellanic> yes been a while
<Kilos> you ok?
<magellanic> who here was from hetzner again, just wanted to see if I could run something past them...
<magellanic> yes all good, your side Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> was thatgraemeguy but he has been missing for a while
<superfly> http://blogs.microsoft.com/firehose/2016/06/13/microsoft-to-acquire-linkedin/
<superfly> yep, it's true
<gremble> theblazehen, linkedin is valued at 25B atm while facebook is 328B I don't think so :P
<Kilos> superfly do you know what happened to thatgraemguy
<superfly> Kilos: nope
<magellanic> hmm okay, thanks
<theblazehen> gremble: Hey, I just copied what someone from #xkcd said
<Kilos> magellanic hang on
<Kilos> someone must have his email addy
<gremble> oh theblazehen sorry, it was magespawn who wondered about whether they would go for facebook
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka!
<pavlushka> Hello theblazehen !
<Kilos> inetpro cold enough for you?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: how is it going?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Good, ty, and you?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: me too, thanks!
<pavlushka> Kilos: inetpro will not answer, he is frozen.
<Kilos> hahaha yes
<Kilos> he rides motorcycle to work 
<Kilos> that is even colder than walking
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> i go dive under blankets
<captineza> eve all.  superfly why dont you like Django?
<captineza> :)
<magespawn> good evening
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-14
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> mornign Kilos
<inetpro> sanibonani nonke
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> unjani uKilos?
<Kilos> lungile
<inetpro> nami ngilungile, ngiyabonga
<Kilos> i dont understand all the bits in front
<Kilos> but ty as well
<inetpro> I said, I'm good as well, thank you
<Kilos> i know
<Kilos> but i never learned the ngi bits
<inetpro> ngi is me
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> did you get cold yesterday
<inetpro> it's been colder
<Kilos> so because its been colder you dont get cold
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> something like that
<Kilos> so you wont get cold till we hit -2°c
<inetpro> means I can take it
<Kilos> must be nice to have a thick skin
 * inetpro motivates his self to keep going
<Kilos> himself
<inetpro> no man, it's me an I
<inetpro> and*
<inetpro> we fight with each other all the time
<Kilos> you two fight all the time
<Kilos> ?
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> one wants to stay in bed, the other wants to explore the world
<Kilos> hahaha im the first one
<inetpro> one is lazy and the other can't stop working
<Kilos> im the first one again
<magespawn> golden gate in winter
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> Maaz coffe please
<Maaz> magespawn: *blink*
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Sure
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> inetpro: Righto
<Kilos> theblazehen have coffee
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<inetpro> magespawn: wb
<Kilos> if you feel like working inetpro work out why my sound disappears after a while
<Kilos> but still works on earfones
<inetpro> just up the volume
<magespawn> speakers are faulty
<Kilos> no help
<Kilos> no if i reboot i can listen to music
<Kilos> somehing diving the speakers maybe
<Kilos> driving
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, magespawn and inetpro!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<theblazehen> Kilos: Ty
<theblazehen> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> theblazehen: There isn't a pot on
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you gotto ask within 4 mins of him putting the kettle on
<inetpro> I see it's Karl Landsteiner birthday today
<inetpro> the discoverer of blood groups, honoured in Google Doodle
<Kilos> when did he discover them inetpro 
<theblazehen> Kilos: 1900
<inetpro> superfly: something I haven't really investigated deeply but irritating when using it on KDE is the decimal separator being a comma (,) rather than a dot (.) when using something like kcalc
<inetpro> oh that is with region set to South Africa as well
<inetpro> I'm sure in old releases it used to be a dot for SA
<inetpro> not sure when or why it changed
<inetpro> at least pressing the dot on the numeric pad works but I often make the mistake of entering numbers on the normal keypad where I have to choose the comma to separate digits
 * inetpro needs to find how to fix that
<Xsm> Helle guys :-)
<theblazehen> hey Xsm
<theblazehen> inetpro: And locale is correct right? :)
<Kilos> hi Xsm 
<Xsm> Hey theblazehen
<Xsm> Kilos:  you here or not :-P
<inetpro> theblazehen: yep, on en_ZA.UTF-8 and all
<inetpro> LC_NUMERIC="en_ZA.UTF-8"
<Kilos> just got back from sheep
<Xsm> Server still going strong
<Kilos> good
<magespawn> is there somewhere that you can set the defaults? other than locale?
<inetpro> magespawn: I set the defaults on System Settings | Regional Settings | Formats
<inetpro> oh and I simply set Region to 'South Africa - English (en_ZA)', a setting that is set during installation as well
<magespawn> Maybe they think that is the default for this country
<Kilos> hi magellanic 
<magellanic> greets
<inetpro> problem may be here: http://www.localeplanet.com/icu/en-ZA/
<inetpro> who decided to change South Africa's decimal separator to a comma?
<inetpro> surely it should be a dot?
<inetpro> or where is the central database to control these settings?
<MaNI> heh, I got annoyed by this the other day as well
<MaNI> apparently the goverment decided to change it - two decades ago, and didn't tell the population or something
<MaNI> because everyone I've ever met myself included uses a dot - but officiall we use a comma
<MaNI> pretty messed
<MaNI> "When South Africa adopted the metric system, it adopted the comma as its decimal mark,[10] although a number of house styles, including some English-language newspapers such as The Sunday Times continue to use the full stop."
<MaNI> 5 July 1974
<magespawn> makes a big differance with certain programs, accounting for one.
<MaNI> it broke some of my spreadsheets
<inetpro> I can just imagine
<inetpro> I see even on Windows it's a comma now, my bad for blaming KDE
<theblazehen> inetpro: Use en_US.UTF-8 like sane people :) less bugs
<MaNI> so yeah it is a bit of a mess up, officially from a standards perspective we use , - but I'm pretty sure almost everyone I know actually uses . - the software people at some point in the last year or something decided to start following the standards closer or something
<MaNI> and yeah even my windows machine changed at some point, not sure when
<MaNI> going to have to start faking my locale to america :p
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> on windows you can specify it seperately, all goes down to what you need
<inetpro> on KDE you can also specify it separately, I guess all feeding back to the LC_NUMERIC variable
<inetpro> I just find it hard to believe that it was always a comma since Government Notice R. 1144, Government Gazette 4326, 5 July 1974
<MaNI> yeah thats the same feeling I had
<MaNI> like my whole life has been a lie :p
<inetpro> how do we find out who changed that part on wikipedia at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark ?
<inetpro> and more importantly perhaps, when?
<MaNI> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Decimal_mark&diff=prev&oldid=3587390
<magespawn> view history , i think, top left hand side
<magespawn> top right, sorry
<inetpro> something very odd there, wikipedia anyway not the right place to check
<MaNI> https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Decimal_mark&diff=prev&oldid=25780864
<MaNI> user '24.200.173.64' :P
<MaNI> I can believe it though, it wouldn't be the first time a government changed a standard and didn't get the population on board with it
<inetpro> we need to find out who sets this particular the standard for South Africa and get the official reference 
<MaNI> our plug standard that nobody uses is another example of that 
<MaNI> http://blog.adrianfrith.com/decimal-comma-ubuntu/
<MaNI> lets form a protest group and march on parliament - #commaseperatormustfall
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> nice find MaNI
<superfly> captineza: I don't like Django because it is too restrictive in its templating (you can't even do template logic in the templates), it is completely different to every other MVC/MVT framework out there, and there's a HUGE amount of NIH syndrome in the Django world.
<superfly> captineza: also, if you want to put together a "quick, small" project, Django is like driving a tank to go to the shop 5 minutes down the road.
<superfly> I prefer Flask because it is small, compact, and it covers all the necessary. It also doesn't tie you down to a stupid templating system and an obtuse ORM.
<thatgraemeguy> o_O
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy wb
<thatgraemeguy> thanks :)
<Kilos> you been on holiday?
<thatgraemeguy> I broke my laptop a while ago, which forced me to re-install fully and it seems I kinda didn't add Quassel back to my autostart
<Kilos> ai!
<thatgraemeguy> my proxy was still running wherever it runs, but when i reconnected now I was no longer in half my channels for some reason
<thatgraemeguy> holiday..... what's that? :-|
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> those things you have on houseboats
<Kilos> someone was looking for you yesterday
<Kilos> hetzner issue i think
<thatgraemeguy> oi, that houseboat
<thatgraemeguy> sooo expensive but so lekker
<thatgraemeguy> I think you must've imagined that....... there are no issues with/at Hetzner ;-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> he was looking for someone there, i dunno why
<Kilos> Maaz seen magellanic
<Maaz> Kilos: magellanic was last seen 3 hours, 14 minutes and 42 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-06-14 01:35:27 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-06-14 01:53:41 PDT
<thatgraemeguy> who?
<thatgraemeguy> oh
<Kilos> him
<thatgraemeguy> Maaz: tell magellanic I work at Hetzner, but you are PROBABLY much better off dealing with the support dept. I don't work with the shared/dedicated hosting stuff, but feel free to ask me anyway
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: Okay, I'll tell magellanic on freenode
<thatgraemeguy> our support team are the best in the biz
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<Kilos> hello one
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka-> Ahoy theblazehen!
<pavlushka-> theblazehen,  you gone fishing already?
<theblazehen> pavlushka-: Heh, nah
<pavlushka-> Xsm, you are in problem fixing mode, I see!
<pavlushka-> Xsm, how is it going?
<pavlushka-> Xsm, you didn't tell me last time, how you configured your dual nic card?
<pavlushka-> *cards
<theblazehen> http://asciinema.home.theblazehen.com/a/6h5opfbaeiri5qvdhk7m9hov5 Z Shell is best Shell
<magespawn> why does telkom not allow email authentication?
<magespawn> anybody ^^
<theblazehen> magespawn: Authentication to where? Their servers?
<magespawn> yes, so that you can send from aanother network?
<magespawn> on smtp
<theblazehen> magespawn: What is their smtp server?
<magespawn> smtp.dsl.telkomsa.net or mail.saix.net or smtp.saix.net
<magespawn> most commonly the first one
<theblazehen> So you can obviously send to @telkomsa.net users, but you can't log in if you're not on a telkom network if I understand right?
<magespawn> yes, correct
<theblazehen> Weird. What do they do with mobile users?
<magespawn> they seem to be stuck in era where everyone was connecting through them
<theblazehen> yeah
<theblazehen> Still strange
<theblazehen> You you do a dns lookup on inside and outside their network?
<magespawn> theblazehen: never been on the inside
<theblazehen> magespawn: Ok. Anyone here a telkom user?
<magespawn> how does that help?
<pavlushka-> Magespawn the telkom user can look inside their network
<theblazehen> Thinking it's unlikely, but possible, that they may be giving telkom users a different mail server by giving a different ip address to outside
<magespawn> most of them would not know how
<magespawn> i see
<magespawn> those ones are listed here https://hetzner.co.za/help-centre/email/which-alternative-smtp-email-sending-servers-can-i-use/
<theblazehen> And can you auth to those or also no?
<magespawn> no
<pavlushka-> Laters guys
<theblazehen> cheers pavlushka-
<theblazehen> Hmm. Out of ideas then magespawn
<pavlushka-> :)
<magespawn> theblazehen: you and me both
<magespawn> and we are losing customers because of it
<theblazehen> magespawn: What are you needing this for? Possibe to have a vpn connection in to telkom?
<theblazehen> Hmm. Get an adsl line from telkom, then route traffic to the smtp through the adsl line(s)..
<magespawn> people with telkom sa email address but with another internet connection, want to still use telkom email address
<theblazehen> I'd say go for a few 2/0.5 lines in that case
<theblazehen> Cheaper than a 10/1 or 20/2 for example
<theblazehen> And spread over more IPs
<theblazehen> Or better, get some 8ta / telkom mobile sims perhaps
<magespawn> home time later all
<theblazehen> test
<theblazehen> nice
<theblazehen> irc bouncer in lan now
<theblazehen> https://i.imgur.com/a2Z7R7N.jpg
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> inetpro ping
<Kilos> Maaz is  https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData?sid=8340252568387388931 down
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<pavlushka> maaz coffee please
<Maaz> pavlushka: Alrighty
<Kilos> Maaz with cremora
<Maaz> Ah! At last someone with taste
<Kilos> Maaz and milk
<Maaz> Now you're talking
<theblazehen> Kilos: It's up
<pavlushka> theblazehen: what is moer koud?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and pavlushka!
<theblazehen> pavlushka: fscking cold
<Kilos> hahaha ver very cold
<pavlushka> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> pavlushka: Okay :-)
<Kilos> strange i cant get there
<theblazehen> Kilos: Can you ping it
<pavlushka> and "bliksem, donner se, vrek"?
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> ping says unknown host
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Basically all very. No nice english translation really
<theblazehen> Kilos: can you do `dig kya.8ta.com`
<theblazehen> Then `dig kya.8ta.com @8.8.8.8`
<Kilos> that shows lotsa stuff
<theblazehen> Kilos: Can you bin it?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmyqyb5
<theblazehen> Kilos: I see. Can you do a traceroute?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> traceroute https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData?sid=8340252568387388931
<Kilos> traceroute: unknown host
<theblazehen> Kilos: Just do kya.8ta.com
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmyv25v
<Kilos> something has been changed, i have that link bookmarked
<theblazehen> Kilos: Hmm. The link loads for me. Strange
<theblazehen> All looks good from your traceroute and dig
<Kilos> the complete link
<Kilos> it reads your sim automagically
<theblazehen> Kilos: Ah. Mine shows login page
<Kilos> it has worked since i went to 8ta sims
<Kilos> inetpro broke it
<Kilos> lemme try modem on desktop
<Kilos> works here
<Kilos-> now it works on lappy again
<Kilos-> weird
<theblazehen> https://github.com/andreimarcu/linx-server seems nice
<theblazehen> running it at http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/ now
 * Kilos- prods superfly  Hi
<Kilos-> hehe
<Kilos-> inetpro why did you break it
 * theblazehen likes linx
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/xorg.conf as an example
<theblazehen> Doesn't look bad
<Kilos-> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos-> ty for the help theblazehen 
<theblazehen> night Kilos-
<pavlushka> Night Kilos!
<theblazehen> heh too late pavlushka
<pavlushka> theblazehen: nah, I have bade him good night in #ubuntu-bd already, :p
<theblazehen> ah
<theblazehen> Hmm. File transfer in internal lan at 10 mbit/s
<theblazehen> Something's fishy
<theblazehen> But I don't want to reboot anything :(
<theblazehen> Though something was really slow
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-06-14-2052061401x645scrot.png nload screenshot
<theblazehen> Hmm
<theblazehen> Desktop shows 100 mbit link. (I know... getting gigabit soon), vm host shows 100 mbit, and pfsense shows both interfaces at 100 mbit
<theblazehen> so desktop <-> switch = 100 mbit
<theblazehen> switch <-> router = 100 mbit
<theblazehen> router <-> vm host = 100 mbit
<theblazehen> Maybe just a slow program. But I doubt it
<theblazehen> Nope. nc shows 10 mbit as well
<theblazehen> Fsck
<theblazehen> When your internet is as fast as your ethernet...
<theblazehen_> <theblazehen> Wow, irc connection didn't drop?
<theblazehen_> <theblazehen> TCP is rather cool
<theblazehen_> <theblazehen> Unpulgged and re-plugged everything
<theblazehen_> <theblazehen> 100 mbit still
<theblazehen_> <theblazehen> 10 *
<theblazehen_> <theblazehen> Something is wrong
<theblazehen_> Anyone get these messages?
<pavlushka> theblazehen_: yes, may be some other one on bouncer, :p
<theblazehen_> Interesting
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-15
<magespawn> good morning
<anton_may> morning
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> eish internet weak today
<magespawn> hi Kilos, everything is cold, give it time to warm up
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi magespawn but this is too sick
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5404891136
<Kilos> not even gprs speed
<Kilos> more like snail mail
<anton_may> Het jy diesel ingegooi?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> towers are frozen
<magespawn> good ol text is still working though
<Kilos> yeah
<superfly> Zzzzz
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<superfly> Already? I want to sleep... 
<Kilos> ai!
<superfly> I'm just going to... Zzzzzzzzz
<Kilos> sleep superfly 
<theblazehen_> Morning all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen_ 
<theblazehen_> Kilos: Can you say my name again in 5 seconds? Testing something
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> theblazehen_ 
<theblazehen_> Yay, works :D
<Kilos> alerts?
<theblazehen_> Got all chats in one program
<theblazehen_> yes
<Kilos> cool
<theblazehen_> Whatsapp, skype, facebook and work chat
<Kilos> ai!
<theblazehen_> Kilos: http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/e30lk4cf.png client thing :)
<Kilos> cool
<magespawn> theblazehen_: quassel wewb ap?
<magespawn> web
<theblazehen_> magespawn: https://github.com/magne4000/quassel-webserver
<magespawn> ty
<theblazehen_> You can test it with quasselcore.home.theblazehen.com if your core is internet accessible
<theblazehen_> All done in js, so I wont get your login details
<theblazehen_> As I understand it
<magespawn> looks pretty cool, i will have to look into when i have some time
<theblazehen_> IRC is much faster hosted at home rather than at EU dedicated server..
<theblazehen_> 4 second log in vs 20 seconds on phone over 3g
<magespawn> why? not the 3g if that is constant.
<theblazehen_> SSD in home server and less than 30 ms latency, vs 100 ms latency and normall spinning disks
<theblazehen_> hi andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> hi theblazehen_ 
<andrewlsd> hello Na3iL :-)
<Na3iL> Hiya andrewlsd how are you there
<magespawn> hi andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> Hi magespawn gremble 
<magespawn> theblazehen_: you think that makes that much differance?
<andrewlsd> Na3iL, good thanks.
<Na3iL> cool :D
 * andrewlsd heads over to see what he missed via: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/15/%23ubuntu-za.html
<theblazehen_> magespawn: The latency, not sure how the protocol works. I think it requests 200 lines from each channel. If it's sequential, then maybe
<theblazehen_> But probably the ssd mostly
<theblazehen_> the sqlite db for me is around 270 MB
<andrewlsd> quasselcore web think looks nice theblazehen_ 
<theblazehen_> andrewlsd: Yeah. Just need to get my web wrapper to do a notification count
<theblazehen_> I tried adding a custom service, but thing wouldn't load
<theblazehen_> Tried adding quassel web as rocket chat service, complained about being invalid
<theblazehen_> So I added an actual rocket chat, changed url in config file, worked
<andrewlsd> huh theblazehen_ ?
<andrewlsd> huh theblazehen_ ? an actual rocket chat?
<gremble> Hey andrewlsd 
<andrewlsd> \o gremble 
<theblazehen_> andrewlsd: Added rocket chat so it would see that it's a valid service (it checks to see if it as a rocket chat instance on adding the service), but changing the url in the config that it saves let me use quassel
<theblazehen_> hey gremble
<magespawn> what other services can you use theblazehen_?
<gremble> How is everyone doing today?
<theblazehen_> magespawn: http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-06-15-1149481920x1019scrot.png
<theblazehen_> Good and you gremble?
<anton_may_za> 'Tis the long weekend babay!!!
<gremble> Not for me :P I have a tournament tomorrow and writing on friday
<anton_may_za> ahhh.......sorry for yous
<anton_may_za> Been waiting for this weekend for a while now
<theblazehen_> Friday isn't a public holiday though I think?
<andrewlsd> theblazehen_, correct
<andrewlsd> .... but many have taken leave.
<anton_may_za> Yip it's not, but took the day off
<theblazehen_> Ah
<theblazehen_> Wow, my pfsense box is using 700 MB ram
<theblazehen_> Although it is running squid, squidguard, clamav, snort, openvpn, and the normal ddns/dns/dhcp stuff
<magespawn> theblazehen_: that second screen shot is that the quasselwebserver from the github that yo posted earlier?
<theblazehen_> The one before the last one?
<anton_may_za> clamav not updating?
<magespawn> the lastone
<theblazehen_> magespawn: Last one is the meetfranz.com main page
<theblazehen_> anton_may_za: It's updating fine here I think?
<theblazehen_> magespawn: http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-06-15-1158061920x1019scrot.png is the IRC
<anton_may_za> i see you also running snort, that can usually be intensive as well
<anton_may_za> i prefer to run snort on it's own baremetal
<theblazehen_> Yeah. Ah well, I have 2 GB total on that box
<theblazehen_> Yeah, it is bare metal
<theblazehen_> Pentium E2220 or something, dual core 2.2 GHz
<anton_may_za> well with 2Gb it should still be fine @ running 700Mb
<magespawn> okay so then what is this http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-06-15-1149481920x1019scrot.png
<theblazehen_> >Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2220 @ 2.40GHz 
<anton_may_za> yea just keep an eye on it, but should be ok
<theblazehen_> magespawn: meetfranz.com, a "native" application which runs various web wrappers for chat services
<magespawn> cool thanks
<theblazehen_> I managed to add the quassel web to it
<magespawn> i see, and you can run this on your own server? i see there is a download for it
<theblazehen_> No, this isn't run on a web server. You can run the quassel core on a web server, but you download the binary for franz
<theblazehen_> franz is basically a web browser but with named tabs
<magespawn> ah right, so a one stop for yur messaging
<theblazehen_> Yeah
<magespawn> s/yur/your
<magespawn> cool
<theblazehen_> Hmm. memory usage climbing. 1222 MB used
<theblazehen_> Probably fine though
<anton_may_za> what is ps is running?
<theblazehen_> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-06-15-1207351147x480scrot.png  that doesn't look right
<magespawn> look like something woke up
<anton_may_za> yip, what is your connections like?
<magespawn> theblazehen_: you have a file sharing service running there?
<inetpro> good mornings
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<theblazehen_> Connections: http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-06-15-1210191141x474scrot.png           
<theblazehen_> magespawn: yeah
<theblazehen_> hi inetpro
<theblazehen_> magespawn: https://github.com/andreimarcu/linx-server
<magespawn> i opened the file sharing address
<magespawn> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/
<theblazehen_> anton_may_za: ps aux | wc -l gives 93
<anton_may_za> Not a lot of connections, is the memory still rising?
<theblazehen_> anton_may_za: Seems stable at 64% used
<inetpro> Maaz: seen MaNI
<Maaz> inetpro: MaNI was last seen 1 day, 1 hour and 5 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-06-14 02:12:23 PDT], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-06-15 02:27:22 PDT
<anton_may_za> Snort?
<theblazehen_> anton_may_za: What about it? It didn't pick up on anything recently 
<anton_may_za> 64% is a tad high for pfsense?
<theblazehen_> Yeah, well, not a problem though
<theblazehen_> Still have 721 MB spare
<inetpro> apparently it is true, the comma has been a South African decimal separator like for ever
<anton_may_za> yip 
 * inetpro still hunting for a real document to use as a reference but some clever people here have confirmed it for me
<anton_may_za> yip it has been
<inetpro> apparently the banks are the ones to blame for using software based on US systems with a dot as the separator
<magespawn> inetpro: that is a bit odd, i think pastel uses a ,
<inetpro> a dot makes so much more sense in my view
 * theblazehen_ finds it a little scary that their sftware cares about the type of decimal operator used
<theblazehen_> Agreed on the dot
<magespawn> commas are for thousands seperator
<magespawn> as in 1,000,000.00
<inetpro> magespawn: obviously software has matured in many ways today
<inetpro> back then you could not simply change your regional settings and have a different look and feel across all software
<theblazehen_> https://i.imgur.com/0P7TGgm.jpg heh
<magespawn> pastel uses . just for interest, and you have to change that in windows to get it to work
<magespawn> theblazehen_: that is the same thing, isnt it?
<theblazehen_> magespawn: What is the same thing?
<magespawn> the relationships picture
<pavlushka> Ahoy! all
<theblazehen_> magespawn: Ah, yeah lol. Hey pavlushka, wb andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> ahoy all.
<pavlushka> hello andrewlsd !
 * theblazehen_ might have a proper full os install in salt soon :)
<andrewlsd> ahoy all.
<pavlushka> ahoy andrewlsd !
<andrewlsd> theblazehen_, magespawn, what about NoSQL engineers?
<andrewlsd> I knew a NoSQL engineer, his name was Json
<theblazehen_> andrewlsd: They don't know what either type of relationship is :p
<andrewlsd> ^ well-played theblazehen_ 
<andrewlsd> I knew a NoSQL engineer, his name was Json, he was always alone, because he wasn't very good with relationships.
<theblazehen_> andrewlsd: What do you think of postgresql's jsonb features, compared to say mongodb?
<andrewlsd> I cannot claim expertise in that area.
<andrewlsd> I have seen several reviews. Some say better, most say "depending on use-case"
<inetpro> superfly: Stop. Using. Periods. Period. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/06/13/stop-using-periods-period-2/?tid=pm_business_pop_b
<tumbleweed> use fullstops, dammit
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi tumbleweed 
<inetpro> lol
<andrewlsd> theblazehen_, you tried running docker inside LXD, didn't you?
<theblazehen_> andrewlsd: Yes
<andrewlsd> any joy.
<andrewlsd> I'm getting issues with mysql not starting in mattermost-preview docker image.
<theblazehen_> Last time I had issues with builing, but a simple container worked
<theblazehen_> Just running it or building?
<andrewlsd> running it.  The docker container runs "runs" but mysqld dies as it starts with errors like this " Can't create/write to file '/tmp/ib3UWYwb' "
<andrewlsd> I did a docker exec, and got exactly the same behaviour
<andrewlsd> although I could manually create files in tmp.
<andrewlsd> I even tried running the docker with privileged.
<andrewlsd> I'm wondering if it is due to layers of UID mapping failing.
<theblazehen_> And you used lxd with the docker profile as well right?
<andrewlsd> mysql was id 999, which might not be permitted within LXD.
<andrewlsd> yip. I created a container named "docker".... 
<andrewlsd> lxc launch 1604-20160615 docker -p default -p docker
<andrewlsd> and then installed docker.io inside the container.
<theblazehen_> hmm
<andrewlsd> via `apt-get install docker.io` .... Not via docker's installation script.
<theblazehen_> Can you run the hello world example?
<andrewlsd> the docker app inside the LXC container was running, but only mysqld would not run
<theblazehen_> Hmm. if you exec into the docker container, can you su to lower uids?
<andrewlsd> will check. I just erased the LXC container.
<andrewlsd> btw theblazehen_ , I finally bit the bullet and am running Franz.
<theblazehen_> andrewlsd: Cool. How is it?
<andrewlsd> nice. whatsap, skype, hangout and rocket launched
<andrewlsd> what did you do to get QuasselWeb added/
<theblazehen_> Added an extra chat.lsd.co.za rocket chat entry, then vim ~/.config/franz/settings/settings.json, and edit the url to quassel web
<theblazehen_> Also added       "custom_icon": "http://quasselcore.home.theblazehen.com/favicon.ico",
<andrewlsd> next step... letsencrypt?
<theblazehen_> For quasselcore?
<magespawn> that is a lot for today, thanks theblazehen_ 
<andrewlsd> yeah.
<andrewlsd> .... but I reckon we should host a container ....
<andrewlsd> and do it that way
<andrewlsd> to leave it up
<theblazehen_> andrewlsd: Yeah. Just need a nice way to automate it. Thinking would be nice to add it to my reverse proxy, set it to auto-request if it gets a request for a host it doesn't have a cert for
<andrewlsd> ^ auto-request, very cool
<theblazehen_> Hmm. Although they give a wildcard for subdomains right andrewlsd?
<theblazehen_> Then I just get cert for home.theblazehen.com
<andrewlsd> I don't think "letsencrypt" offers wildcards
<andrewlsd> docker hello-world works fine
<andrewlsd> now, to try mattermost docker again?
<theblazehen_> Actually, all requests hit the reverse proxy, and I just add the .well_known as a location and don't pass it through the proxy, then just a script that reads from `lxc list` to get all hosts
<theblazehen_> Yeah, give it a go
<theblazehen_> Maybe try a plain mysql docker too
<andrewlsd> k. also, this time trying to do the "docker" stuff as user ubuntu
<theblazehen_> andrewlsd: How are you getting in? lxc exec containerName bash?
<andrewlsd> I installed ssh (dropbear) in the container. It seemed to make no difference however.  Currently ssh'd in
<inetpro> SpaceX’s Falcon 9 launching in a few minutes http://spacex.com/webcast
<inetpro> for those with lots of bandwidth
<andrewlsd> ty, inetpro 
<andrewlsd> fyi: youtube link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLNmtUEvI5A
<andrewlsd> 5 mins to go
<theblazehen_> Nice. How I install my os now: `sh <(curl scripts/installArch.sh)`, enter disk to use, enter hostname, wait
<andrewlsd> :-)
<andrewlsd> sh <$(curl scripts/installArch.sh)
<inetpro> 1 minute
<inetpro> awesomeness
<inetpro> running at above 10,000 km/h now
<andrewlsd> yeah. amazing
<inetpro> amazing is that it's still speeding up
<inetpro> now above 15,000 km/h
<inetpro> more than 170 km altitude
<inetpro> first stage on it's way back to the drone
<andrewlsd> 17k k/h
<andrewlsd> still getting faster.
<inetpro> landed?
<andrewlsd> stage 1
<inetpro> no wifi in the middle of the ocean :-)
<andrewlsd> lol
<magespawn> why not?
<inetpro> more than 35,000km/h now
<inetpro> +460 km altitude
<inetpro> slowing down now... missed the top speed
<inetpro> damn! I understand that landing was not good 
<magespawn> okay so is that that then?
<inetpro> @elonmusk Ascent phase & satellites look good, but booster rocket had a RUD on droneship
<andrewlsd_q> theblazehen_:  yay, connected
<andrewlsd_q> RUD?
<inetpro> that's it!
<inetpro> Rapid Unscheduled Disassembly
<inetpro> another learning experience for the team
<andrewlsd_q> lol
<andrewlsd_q> it broke.
<magespawn> these things happen, at lest the payload is okay
<andrewlsd_q> I was trying to figure out where this weird "click" notification sound was coming from.... turns out I had a loose piece of paper on my desk. And as I moved across the touchpad of my laptop I kept getting the corner of the paper caught on my sleeve, resulting in a gentle click each time I moved my arm
<magespawn> nice one
<andrewlsd> "analogue user input feedback"
<andrewlsd_q> theblazehen_:  docker mattermost-preview still didn't work
<andrewlsd_q> next test will be a small mysqld
<magespawn> later all
<andrewlsd_q> ciao all.
 * andrewlsd_q is disconnecting
<inetpro> hmm... docker mattermost-preview?
<theblazehen_> inetpro: mattermost is a self hosted chat thing 
<inetpro> theblazehen_: I know, but what's the problem andrew is having?
<inetpro> isn't mattermost part of gitlab?
<theblazehen_> inetpro: issues with running the docker container inside a lxd container 
<theblazehen_> They've added it yes, but it was independent before 
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> I haven't got mine running by the way... time issues
<theblazehen_> Hmm
<theblazehen_> Maaz tell andrewlsd have you considered running a docker host inside a KVM vm with memory ballooning? I might go that direction 
<Maaz> theblazehen_: Okay, I'll tell andrewlsd on freenode
<inetpro> theblazehen_: sounds like a nice idea, how do you do that?
<theblazehen_> inetpro: I know in virt-manager you can adjust that, then just need the virtio drivers in the guest. 
<theblazehen_> https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2010/07/17/virtio-balloon/
<inetpro> oh nice, I didn't know this, thanks
<pavlushka> ahoy all
<pavlushka> theblazehen_: are you cool?
<captine> hi all.  quick one.  anyone setup a "terminal server" using Linux (MATE) for windows machines to connect to?
<captine> best suggestion for software?  xrdp?
<captine> will end up doing active directory integration
<Kilos> hi captine you might need to be patient till 8.30
<Kilos> supper and family time till then
<Kilos> oh paddatrapper when coffee is ordered she must crack her knuckles not his
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: ibid using incorrect gender terms?
<paddatrapper> Kilos: ^
<Kilos> yes QA is a she
<Kilos> maaz is he
<paddatrapper> So it should actually be set when setting it up
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: didn't get that.
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: Sorry, wrong tab completion
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: np
<paddatrapper> Kilos: I'll work on it
<Kilos> good man
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> Maaz coffee for all
<Maaz> Come on ya buncha geeks. Rock up with your mugs with the correct amount of sugar added already. Just type in Maaz coffee please
<pavlushka> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> pavlushka: Done
<paddatrapper> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Yessir
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos, pavlushka and paddatrapper!
<theblazehen_> hey pavlushka. Yeah
<theblazehen_> captine: Look at x2go
<paddatrapper> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> paddatrapper: Okay :-)
<Kilos> Maaz gracias amigo
<Maaz> ¡de nada compadre
<pavlushka> theblazehen_: lol
<pavlushka> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> pavlushka: No problem
<pavlushka> Kilos: wow, gracious
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> buenos dias muchacho
<Kilos> i learned that from clint eastwood movies
<pavlushka> Kilos: buenos días señor
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<squish102> i always struggle with mdadm raid arrays
<squish102> after a big update they change thier names
<squish102> like /dev/md127 to /dev/md0
<squish102> i always get it back, but what a pain
<theblazehen_> squish102: That's why you use UUIDs / PARTUUID / PARTLABEL / LABELs
<theblazehen_> `blkid`
<squish102> i think i do
<squish102> last error was duplicate UUID's in mdadm.conf which I have no idea how it got there... maybe something i did
<theblazehen_> squish102: Use UUIDs in fstab or whereever
<squish102> ahh, don't think I use UUID's in fstab
<captine> thanks theblazehen_ .  will look into it
<theblazehen_> captine: I've used it over a 2mbit wifi link as my main desktop for a while. Worked well, although the netbook I used as a client struggled a bit with the cpu needs of pulseaudio...
<captine> theblazehen_, only problem with x2go is i need to install the client.  Work has my windows machine fully locked down
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-16
<captine> morning all
<Kilos> morning all
<captine> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi captine inetpro superfly paddatrapper theblazehen_ and others
<paddatrapper> Morning Kilos, everyone 
<inetpro> ohi oom Kilos 
<inetpro> and good mornings to each of the others as well
<urbanslug> Kilos: me
<Kilos> hi urbanslug 
<urbanslug> :)
<Kilos> i will be scarce today again. lotsa fencing and other security work
<theblazehen_> morning Kilos
<inetpro> such a pleasure to browse twitter without images
<Kilos> how do you turn then off inetpro 
<Kilos> them
<inetpro> two simple filter rules on adblock plus
<inetpro> twitter.com##.card2
<inetpro> and
<inetpro> twitter.com##.AdaptiveMedia-container
<Kilos> where do you put that in
<inetpro> on Firefox, start with install adblock-plus https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/
<inetpro> then add a normal Filter subscription for the usual known ads... blocks plenty of irritating stuff
<inetpro> and then add your own custom filter like the above
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> will see how it works in opera later
<inetpro> see other subscriptions at https://easylist.github.io/
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> gotta go work now , sheep waiting inna mist
<Kilos> sigh
<gremble> Does anyone here have an issue with Tilda on Ubuntu Mint forgetting settings after a reboot?
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn gremble 
<gremble> Hey Kilos magespawn 
<magespawn> got that in by 4 minutes, so whats up today?
<Kilos> gremble haviong mint issues
<magespawn> brb
<magespawn> gremble whats up?
<gremble> My tilda loses its settings on random reboots.
<magespawn> so not all the time? just randomly/
<gremble> No. Not with every reboot
<gremble> So far it is randomly because I don't know what the common factor is
<magespawn> and finding that common factor is going to be a problem
<gremble> Yes, because I just switch my computer on to watch QI while I work
<Kilos> isnt there an update for the tilda thing
<gremble> I ran updates now but there was nothing :P
<Kilos> and if you try a reinstall of tilda
<Kilos> like not a general update
<magespawn> gremble: maybe the programme is not shutting down correctly each time and is the using the default config file?
<gremble> Bleh. That will be a pain because I do a normal shutdown procedure. I thought maybe someone came across it here, I am not going to spend so much time trying to figure out what the problem is now 
<magespawn> no sorry, i only used it briefly
<theblazehen_> inetpro: Have a look at ublock origin. Better than ABP
<gremble> Everyone resting up today?
<theblazehen_> gremble: Nope!
<gremble> theblazehen_, :P Me tot
<magespawn> domestic maintenance today
<inetpro> theblazehen_: nice one, thanks
<magespawn> chat later
<theblazehen_> cheers magespawn
<superfly> inetpro: uBlock Origin >>>> AdBlock Plus
<inetpro> I see it's performance is much better, thanks
<pavlushka> ahoy
<inetpro> and it uses the same rules
<inetpro> twitter should have a setting to disable images for poor sods like me
<inetpro> and facebook as well for that matter
<inetpro> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> inetpro: thanks, be back after breaking fast, :)
 * Cryterion thinks windoze changes settings on it own now
<theblazehen_> Cryterion: is it the windows defender thing?
<theblazehen_> Yeah, it changes settings by itself
<Cryterion> updates, can swear I disabled it
<theblazehen_> Ah
<magespawn> hey back from the afternoon walk
<Cryterion> But it suddenly desided, I'm rebooting now (30mins work gone out the %^*(# window)
<magespawn> theblazehen_, inetpro do you guys find that you are bothered by adverts a lot? going back to that ublock comment
<theblazehen_> magespawn: Well, I have ublock on web browser, and for phone I have ad filtering on my proxy, so no ;)
<theblazehen_> ublock origin *
<theblazehen_> Actually, might as well remove it from browser then
<magespawn> i have not really found it to be a problem generally
<theblazehen_> It really annoys me using a pc without ad blocking though
<magespawn> any site that i use regularly will not have it, i did use a adblocker back in the day, maybe i am just lucky
<pavlushka> ahoy theblazehen_  magespawn 
<magespawn> hey pavlushka 
<theblazehen_> sup pavlushka
<pavlushka> Its gread, our local channel has many visitors tonight, I am vary happy, :)
<pavlushka> *great
<magespawn> cool beans
<inetpro> magespawn: it irritates me most of all when I know that all these extras use my precious bandwidth
 * Kilos agrees
<Kilos> thats why i use fbpurity on opera so i dont see all the junk in fb as well
<Kilos> and follow nearly no one
<inetpro> and I don't need ads to remind me of all the things that I can not afford anyway
<Kilos> hahaha well said
<theblazehen> Ok, so it takes 8 minutes from booting arch live usb, to having my system fully configured (user, preferences etc) and syncing my data back
<theblazehen> Only manual steps: Giving a hostname to install script, and logging in to firefox sync
<Kilos> nice and quick
<theblazehen> yeah
<inetpro> theblazehen: is it important?
<Kilos> haha
<theblazehen> inetpro: What important? The reinstall speed?
<inetpro> yes
<theblazehen> Not really. But the automated part I like
<inetpro> ok :-)
<theblazehen> Probably takes ~30 min over wifi
<theblazehen> This was over gigabit ethernet
<inetpro> would cloning not be faster?
<theblazehen> Yes, but then I'd have a golden master, rather than config management :)
<theblazehen> And gbit ethernet isn't that fast for a clone to be worth it
<theblazehen> and using config management will give me newest version of packages
<theblazehen> Also, edit config files (vimrc, zshrc) in one place, 1 command and it's up to date on laptop, desktop, and all VMs
<theblazehen> lxc list | grep RUNNING  | wc -l
<theblazehen> 12
<inetpro> what config management you using?
<theblazehen> saltstack
<inetpro> ah
<theblazehen> inetpro: http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/b510zntf.ext
<inetpro> looks way too complicated for me :-)
<theblazehen> eh, simple enough
<inetpro> all of 48 lines... nicely done!
<theblazehen> heh, that's mostly the boostrap
<theblazehen> Salt does the heavy work
<Kilos> we arent going to arch
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<inetpro> Kilos: let's drop *buntu
<Kilos> and use what inetpro ?
<theblazehen> inetpro: wc -l arch.sls
<theblazehen> 171
<AudaciousTUX> hi kilos
<theblazehen> Kilos: gentoo
<theblazehen> hi AudaciousTUX
<AudaciousTUX> +1 to inetpro
<Kilos> not me
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> i dont want to spend all day asking for help
<inetpro> Kilos: see, I make one wild statement and I have myself a new friend :-)
<AudaciousTUX> <3 antergos 
<Kilos> haha ill fire him
<Kilos> he needs help from a webdev
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is
<AudaciousTUX> actually wordpress dev
<theblazehen> inetpro: http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/b73c72v0.ext
<AudaciousTUX> antergos.org
<theblazehen> wc -l output
<inetpro> wordpress? Yuck!
<AudaciousTUX> get arch flavour with ubuntu features
<theblazehen> inetpro: Agreed
<theblazehen> AudaciousTUX: The installer still so flaky?
<AudaciousTUX> i hate that shit too... but i have to use :(
<AudaciousTUX> nope... bug fixed
<Kilos> AudaciousTUX try ask at #wordpress
<Kilos> might be some devs there
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<AudaciousTUX> good night.... happy nightmares ;)
<AudaciousTUX> well they can't help me.... 
<theblazehen> AudaciousTUX: Not even $deity can
<AudaciousTUX> who's $deity??
<theblazehen> AudaciousTUX: God, Allah or whoever you believe in
<pavlushka> theblazehen: you made AudaciousTUX very confused, :p
<AudaciousTUX> yah :3
<magespawn> theblazehen: where is your server? at home?
<theblazehen> magespawn: Yeah
<magespawn> how are you controlling access? and is there a problem with data usage?
<theblazehen> magespawn: linx.home.theblazehen.com/3ucxir9f.jpg <- right there. Networking stuff + server at right
<theblazehen> Controlling access? To?
<magespawn> nobody trying to break in yet?
<theblazehen> I have snort running (IDS), and reverse proxy only passes http through. Have a port forward for irc bouncer + lxd, everything else through openvpn
<magespawn> cool beans, does snort keep a log of intrusion attempts?
<magespawn> love the veggie rack
<magespawn> static ip or dynamic dns? and how are you doing the ip to web address?
<magespawn> i have a few questions, you might have noticed
<theblazehen> Namecheap dynamic dns
<theblazehen> Snort does keep logs, yes
<theblazehen> I've got *.home.theblazehen.com to be a CNAME to home.theblazehen.com
<theblazehen> Hits port 80, gets passed to reverse proxy
<theblazehen> Proxy does a lookup for the IP again (this time against internal dns server, which gives an internal IP)
<theblazehen> And then that gets loaded
<theblazehen> Internal dns names are based on hostnames registered in dhcp
<magespawn> almost like you are running a mini internet
<theblazehen> Pretty much :D
<theblazehen> Using a /16 for my vm/container network rather than a /24, *just in case*
 * pavlushka one hand on my cheek, wondering wow
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/2016-06-16-2126131154x1613scrot.png
<magespawn> that is a lot of ip addresses, not tempted to try IPv6?
<theblazehen> magespawn: I might some time :)
<magespawn> and two sets of ip ranges? the one not included in the pool are they being used for something in particular?
<theblazehen> magespawn: 1 IP range for LAN (where all the clients are), and the other for all kinds of hosts. Don't have any static IPs, except for the router itself. Everything else is on dhcp
<magespawn> vm machine hosts?
<theblazehen> Vm host, and all vms and containers. They all have bridged network interfaces
<magespawn> was that a pain to set up?
<theblazehen> Not really. Which part specifically are you refering to? Router side or the host side?
<magespawn> the bridging, that seems to be where most people have the most problems
<theblazehen> magespawn: Eh, I just say to bridge it in virt-manager when I create the vm
<magespawn> okay, what software are you using? are you doing kernel level virtualization?
<theblazehen> magespawn: Just plain kvm and lxd
<magespawn> right, a little bit of a reading list for me
<magespawn> the main machine must be running some pretty impresive specs
<theblazehen> magespawn: Some cheap celeron, 32 GB ram, 5x 1 TB HDD + 1x 64 GB ssd, with raid 6. Gonna upgrade to an i7 or i5 some time
<magespawn> the i7 will make some differance, i think
<theblazehen> Yeah. 15 min load is currently 1.15
<theblazehen> 1.25 *
<magespawn> are you using any specific monitering software to track the usage of the server?
<theblazehen> Nah, don't need it yet
<theblazehen> http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/gzejljl4.ext bcache stats :)
<theblazehen> and http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/bcachestatus.py the script
<theblazehen> Currently have 9.8 / 32 GB ram used, without memory balooning yet
 * theblazehen is starting to think of getting another server box..
<magespawn> bedtime for me, thanks theblazehen, good night all
<theblazehen> Night magespawn
<pavlushka> theblazehen: your server will remain up, what about you?
<pavlushka> Hello chesedo !
<theblazehen> pavlushka: /me is going to bed now :)
<pavlushka> theblazehen: sweet dreams, I will not go into details, :p
<theblazehen> pavlushka: heh, thanks 
<squish102> hmmm cpu running at 74C bad?
<squish102> it is my pfsence box
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-17
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<theblazehen> morning all
<theblazehen> squish102: What's the cpu load like? Fan running?
<theblazehen> I've idled at ~70 with a pentium E2220 or something with the fan stopped
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen> hi inetpro
<Kilos> hi inetpro theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos
<theblazehen> Anyone else forget what the command is they need to run, so they just look away from keyboard and display and type from muscle memory?
<gremble> When that happens I default to "sudo pacman -Syu" so I try not to
<chesedo> lol, morning all
<gremble> Cheers. Time to go write calculus
<theblazehen> hey chesedo
<theblazehen> cheers gremble
<theblazehen> repeatedly typing ls also helps me concentrate
<chesedo> oh, all of the best with that gremble
<inetpro> theblazehen: it irritates me that I do this but pressing ENTER, ENTER and ls -la helps me to remember what I wanted to do
<inetpro> not always, but often
<theblazehen> inetpro: Glad I'm not alone then :)
 * Kilos keeps quiet
<paddatrapper> I do exactly the same. ls is stuck in my muscle memory 
<chesedo> I would normally use '<ctrl> + r' to search the history if i can remember part of the command
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i ask the pro or you guys what i must use
<chesedo> Kilos: now you know what we do behind the scene to help you :D
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> ty
<chesedo> ... so just ignore the start of our help if it starts with 'ls'
<Kilos> and here i was thinking you guys have wonderful memories
<theblazehen> Kilos: Heh. We have a small cache (brain), then main memory is ^R, and disk is google
<Kilos> hahaha
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> theblazehen: you saying my brain is volatile :P
<theblazehen> chesedo: Well when you're powered off (Not suspend), you *do* lose all the data in your brain..
<chesedo> ...only after about 5 mins thu, which asks the question: why aren't main mem like that yet
<theblazehen> Well, they kinda are.. Just gotta keep them cold
<theblazehen> chesedo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold_boot_attack
<inetpro> lots of info is available in your long term memory as well, we're just lazy to access this slower resource often enough
<chesedo> theblazehen: wow, thats interesting
<inetpro> wish I could see the total usage in units of digital information
<theblazehen> chesedo: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Side-channel_attacks for more fun
<theblazehen> Here we go on a wikipedia binge again..
<chesedo> inetpro: heard the other day that our brains contain can something in the EB (exabyte = 1024 petabyte) of data
<Kilos> our brains are wonderful, its us that dont know how to use them correctly
<chesedo> ... or was that our body... one DNA stran is 18MB which it was built on if i remember correctly
<theblazehen> chesedo: Yeah, but a lot of it is redundant
<chesedo> Kilos: well imagine a computer trying to sort that many raw info
<Kilos> yip
<chesedo> theblazehen: yip
<chesedo> ... but that is still 18mb stored in a few nano units
<Kilos> i read another arcticle that we actually have more dna but its not active
<Kilos> the aliens disabled it
<Kilos> hi ChrisDames 
<Kilos> what broke
<ChrisDames> lmga
<inetpro> chesedo: the bigger challenge is to transfer from body to another
<inetpro> from one body*
<Kilos> they are working on that inetpro 
<ChrisDames> just trying to register
<ChrisDames> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> to put human brains in robot bodies
<ChrisDames> how do I login?
<Kilos> loin where
<Kilos> login where
<ChrisDames> xchat
<chesedo> Kilos: lol, maybe that because more that 95% of all DNA are the same - they are a lot like program functions and we only differ in the parameters we send those 'functions'
<Kilos> you mean on this channel
<ChrisDames> yip
<Kilos> you have registered the nick ChrisDames 
<Kilos> didnt you
<ChrisDames> dunno received a mail saying must use this link to register
<Kilos> to make it identify you you type in /msg nickserv identify password
<Kilos> to register you do /msg nickserv register ChrisDames  email address
<Kilos> i gthink
<Kilos> more than that the clever guys must help
<ChrisDames> thats why we have you
<ChrisDames> clever
<Kilos> ai! nono thre others think better
<Kilos> i do basics
<ChrisDames> any visa progress?
<Kilos> nope
<ChrisDames> eish!
<ChrisDames> ok Kilos lets just leave this register process, maybe someday
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> didnt you register it long ago
<ChrisDames> gotta go and to complicated
<ChrisDames> too
<Kilos> ok anytime
<Kilos> go safe
<ChrisDames> maybe we did, chris is lazy about reading mails
<Kilos> lol
<ChrisDames> you too thks
<ChrisDames> pas my skape op
<Kilos> maak so
<ChrisDames> ek kom nog eendag braai
<Kilos> lol
<ChrisDames> lmga
<ChrisDames> mooi loop
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<ChrisDames> groete van ChrisDames ook
<Kilos> julle lewe te lekker
<Kilos> ry te veel rond
<ChrisDames> ja daar doer in de Bosveld
<ChrisDames> cheers Kilos 
<Kilos> cheers for now
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> apparently our disabled dna gives us other powers chesedo 
<chesedo> hmm, ok
<Kilos> like telepathy and those advanced things
<Kilos> bending spoons with the mind and so on
<Kilos> and foresight
<thatgraemeguy> o_O
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<chesedo> lol, i also use my mind to command muscle contraction - which can bend spoons (if strong enough)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> some peeps can pick up a cup of coffee with their minds
<Kilos> hands at their sidews
<thatgraemeguy> nobody can do that
<thatgraemeguy> end of story
<Kilos> maybe only magicians
<chesedo> they must be quite the sight with their brain sticking out :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ive read lots of funny stuff
<Kilos> even a tweet about the uk queen shapeshifting
<thatgraemeguy> yeah you can read pretty much anything, that doesn't make it true or possible
<thatgraemeguy> nobody is moving things with their mind. period.
<Kilos> im not arguing
<Kilos> but if we could use our whole brain im sure we will be able to do many things we see as impossible now
<thatgraemeguy> the idea that we only use a portion of our brain is a myth
<Kilos> like ptotographic memory
<Kilos> photographic
<thatgraemeguy> photographic memory isn't impossible, just rare
<Kilos> and those others we see as retards that can do magic maths
<chesedo> Kilos: when things do not have dates, names or explanations then you can be sure that it is false (just look at the whatsapp message - and others - that is constantly doing their rounds)
<Kilos> thats just a different part of their brain that works as ours all should
<Kilos> ok the queen shapeshifting gave dates times and place
<chesedo> Kilos: magic maths is just build on doing maths a bit different than normal (from left to right for a base)
<Kilos> tweeters should be able to find it
<thatgraemeguy> people don't shapeshift. people don't move physical objects without physical contact of some kind
<thatgraemeguy> twitter is not a scientific source of anything
<Kilos> they gave links to the event but i dont waste data
<thatgraemeguy> it. didn't. happen.
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> Kilos: regarding the shapeshifting - do you think it might be similar to other optical illusion and would you have spotted it if someone did not point it out to you first?
<Kilos> i have no idea, that stuff is all beyong me
<Kilos> i battler to shift this boby around as it used to
<thatgraemeguy> if you didn't see it happen in front of you, it is bull
<MaN1> even if it did it might be, the eyes and brain are quite good at playing tricks on you :p
<thatgraemeguy> If anyone recently jumped on the google music bandwagon and has been lamenting the lack of media key support: http://www.googleplaymusicdesktopplayer.com/
<thatgraemeguy> now if only I could find a cost-effective radio upgrade for my Jeep I wouldn't need to muck around with CDs full of MP3s like some kind of savage :-(
<Kilos> lol
<thatgraemeguy> yeah 1st world problems, haha!
<magespawn> good morning
<magespawn> afternoon 
<magespawn> day
<pavlushka> afternoon magespawn !
<thatgraemeguy> Hiiii
<theblazehen> hi thatgraemeguy
<thatgraemeguy> quiet in here today. everyone took leave I guess
<theblazehen> yeah
<superfly> actually, I've been kinda busy
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> ahoy everyone
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> everyone on their way home
<pavlushka> Kilos: but they left you?
<Kilos> lol im always home
<Kilos> and maaz makes me coffee
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<magespawn> chat later
<Kilos> yoo hoo mountain dew
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> anyone remember that
<inetpro> whisky or rum?
<Kilos> wasnt it an advert for a colddrink in the old days
<inetpro> carbonated soft drink brand produced and owned by PepsiCo?
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> i dont know why that popped into the mind
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> nothing wrong with your long term memory
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> just need to tweak it some so we can transfer it to a backup
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> life is way too short
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> actually life is long enough but time is the prob
<inetpro> would be awesome if one could analyse all the stuff inside that memory for many years to come
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> friend of mine on his bike was hit with a car from behind this week 
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> is he ok
<inetpro> happened as he stopped to turn off with a car coming from the front
<inetpro> he's still in very critical condition... back broke in two places... under heavy sedation
<Kilos> oh my thats bad
<Kilos> we need to learn to teleport from place to place
<inetpro> he's a big fighter, been in hospital like this before, but he's not doing well at the moment
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> i go eat
<inetpro> me too
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<inetpro> enjoy the meal
<inetpro> Kilos: what did you make for dinner today?
<Kilos> sister made veggie soup
<Kilos> thick
<inetpro> lekker
<Kilos> \and of course had meat in too
<theblazehen> Kilos: nice
<Kilos> soup helps warm you in winter
<Kilos> normally we have it in rainy weather but cold passes too
<Kilos> and losta chilli/garlic sauce as well
<Kilos> what did you have inetpro 
 * inetpro had a nice stew with veggies and cooked to perfection with homegrown jalapeño and all
<Kilos> yum
<Kilos> eating is really a pleasurable pastime
<Kilos> now im eating pickled peppadews as pudding
<inetpro> klink baie lekker
<Kilos> they sell them at supermarkets
<Kilos> i grew lots this year and the ou tannie next door pickled and gave me a bottle
<inetpro> the girls made Jellie for pudding but forgot to make custard so we'll wait for tomrrow with that
<Kilos> jellie lekker like that too
<inetpro> sure, but lekker warm custard is a must
<Kilos> eat and they can make more to go with tomorrows custard
<inetpro> too much of the goodness all at once is no good
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> only if you have it too often
<Kilos> inetpro pavlushka is getting like you
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> slowly getting life back into bd channel
<Kilos> so i said soon i can retire
<Kilos> he said no im the irc man and not allowed to leave
<inetpro> haha
<pavlushka> I am here!
<Kilos> haha hi pavlushka 
<inetpro> uh oh!
<Kilos> i tried to retire here as well once
<pavlushka> Hello guys
<inetpro> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> inetpro: are you angry with me, or something like this?
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> nope, why would i?
<pavlushka> inetpro: you dont respond like that, I miss you man!
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> banglori peeps have funny ways
<pavlushka> Kilos: like?
<theblazehen> German people too. I like it
<Kilos> like asking someone that just said wb to you if he is angry with you
<inetpro> maybe he didn't read that Kilos
<Kilos> pavlushka keep up man
<pavlushka> yes, I missed that, so I was checking the logs
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> and by the way inetpro , thanks for the welcome
<inetpro> pavlushka: did I ignore you somewhere?
<pavlushka> ahoy theblazehen !
<pavlushka> inetpro: let me think, mmmmmmm
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> see
<pavlushka> inetpro: remembered, stakes, :p
<inetpro> stakes?
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<inetpro> I see stakes and read steaks... luckily have just had dinner
<pavlushka> yes, I remembered stakes, bad joke, but your and superfy's and cryterions jokes are too smart, I need minutes to get those, :p
<theblazehen> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1362 no longer works :( from what I've found
<pavlushka> inetpro: yes its steaks.
<pavlushka> I re-remembered.
<inetpro> steaks are lekker but I can't afford them any more
<Kilos> the good old days
<Kilos> steak egg and chips
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> sorry if i missed you today
<theblazehen> Kilos: You make me hungry now..
<Kilos> time for debconf16 to get done
<Kilos> im always hungry when i see the word steak
<inetpro> theblazehen: steek 'n vuurtjie aan die brand en gooi vir jou 'n lekker boerwors op die kole
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> even daai goed is duur nou
<inetpro> boerewors*
<Kilos> i enjoy boerewors raw
<inetpro> 'n lekker aand om vir die sterre te kyk 
<Kilos> te koud
<theblazehen> Lost my motherboard pc speaker :(
<Kilos> same as this t410
<Kilos> only get sound over headfones
<theblazehen> Was really tired other morning, couldn't concentrate enough to find the pid of the process running the `while:; do beep; done` script, so just removed pc speaker from motherboard
<theblazehen> Can't remember where I put it
<Kilos> eish
<theblazehen> `ps aux | grep beep` Hmm.. I `still` haven't found it :p
<inetpro> watch the brilliant waxing gibbous moon swing by the planets Mars and Saturn, plus the star Antares, on June 16, June 17 and June 18
<Kilos> you mean that tiny speaker
<theblazehen> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> why would you take that off
<theblazehen> Kilos: Because it was beeping :(
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> thats what its there to do
<theblazehen> And couldn't find process to kill to stop it while I was just woken up after 4 hours sleep
<pavlushka> inetpro: too late for the moon swing, I guess.
<superfly> Kilos: it's fine, it was a nice quiet day, which meant I got a lot more done today
<Kilos> cool superfly 
<Kilos> im even trying honey with lots of finely chopped garlic in to try kill this flu now
<Kilos> tomorrow ill chop onion in too
<theblazehen> I need to find another speaker :(
<theblazehen> So usefull. long script; beep
<Kilos> why it will wake you
<theblazehen> Only if I turn the alarm on Kilos :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you removed that one why?
<Kilos> isnt it lying in the box at the bottom
<Kilos> why take it elsewhere
<pavlushka> Kilos: try ripen jack fruit for your flu, I was recovered in one day.
<Kilos> what is jack fruit
<Kilos> dont give me links to eat my data
<theblazehen> Kilos: /me doesn't have pc in a box
<Kilos> 'oh my is your mb in the open
<theblazehen> Kilos: yeah
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> thats why they make boxes so its hard to take parts out
<inetpro> theblazehen: you remind me of an old colleague of mine, used to run his PC with everything mounted on an open cardboard box
<theblazehen> inetpro: At least mine isn't on cardboard :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i thought of that once
<pavlushka> lol
<inetpro> it worked
<pavlushka> theblazehen: then, on a shoe box?
<inetpro> makes me want to try it even just for the fun of it
<theblazehen> pavlushka: On wood shelf above my monitors etc :)
<theblazehen> http://imgur.com/gallery/9qITRRc older pic
<theblazehen> heh. Used to have transparent terminals. Now just black
<Kilos> why you shpowing a panty there
<Kilos> showing
<theblazehen> Kilos: where?
<Kilos> tiny pic 37 on the right
<theblazehen> Ah. Not mine. Image hosting site
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> thats like fb with russian chicks looking for za husbands
<Kilos> fbpurity killed them all
<theblazehen> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Contents well.. There goes my night
<pavlushka> thatgraemeguy: btw, what do you used to do with that unattached memory module in the pic?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Was just waiting for me to reboot to add it to computer
<theblazehen> I don't reboot often
<theblazehen> " Outline of MySQL ("My Structured Query Language") – world's second most widely used relational database management system (RDBMS) and most widely used open-source RDBMS."  listed on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portal:Contents/Technology_and_applied_sciences.... I don't think it's *that* important
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<theblazehen> night Kilos
<inetpro> theblazehen: what are you trying to say about MySQL?
<theblazehen> inetpro: I don't think it's appropriate as a whole category in the computing portal. Cryptography as an example is a single link, which branches out. Mysql doesn't deserve to be on the portal itself, but maybe behind a databases category
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<theblazehen> https://deis.com/blog/2016/kubernetes-illustrated-guide/ doing a *great* job of making me like it /s
<inetpro> cool
<theblazehen> I hate websites that try and look good but fail at high res. Literally the title on the left and a picture on the right.. On a 4k display.. http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/19/magazine/the-parasite-underground.html?_r=0
<inetpro> hate is a strong word theblazehen
<paddatrapper> Why do people insist on sending me .doc files?? At least use a sensible format like PDF
<inetpro> paddatrapper: PDF are often an overkill though
<inetpro> files*
<theblazehen> inetpro: Dislike then
<inetpro> :-)
<paddatrapper> inetpro: But a booking sheet does not need to tied into the Microsoft ecosystem, even just a plain text file would be preferable
<inetpro> exactly
<inetpro> in fact, I often say, just send me the contents in a plain email message
<inetpro> without an attachment
<paddatrapper> I'd agree with that
<paddatrapper> Then I could answer it on my phone without having to wait until I get home/in wifi range to deal with it
<inetpro> paddatrapper: what really irks me is when people ask for software to convert a PDF file to something else
<paddatrapper> They clearly don't get the point of a PDF then...
<inetpro> I rest my case
<theblazehen> Eh, we don't need anything more than ANSI anyway. It has line drawing characters after all
<inetpro> used those back in the days of MS DOS to draw borders around app display areas
<theblazehen> heh
 * theblazehen used to love qbasic...
<theblazehen> Then moved to quickbasic. You could compile stuff!
<MaNI> gorillas.bas \o/
<inetpro> Clarion 3.0 with it's Turbo C compiler ftw!
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-18
<magespawn> good morning
<nlsthzn> good morning South Africa  
 * nlsthzn is busy watching the Soyuz capsule landing... got to love technology :)
<magespawn> good morning
<nlsthzn> o/ magespawn
<pavlushka> ahoy everyone!
<pavlushka> will anyone ping this for me 119.30.38.81
<pavlushka> theblazehen: ahoy
<theblazehen> Hey pavlushka 
<theblazehen> Can't ping it right now sorry
<pavlushka> ok
<pavlushka> dear inetpro magespawn 
<pavlushka> chesedo
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: 
<pavlushka> hello every one
<magespawn> cheers chat later
<inetpro> good evening
<inetpro> pavlushka: hi, what did you do with oom Kilos?
<inetpro> Maaz: ping 119.30.38.81
<Maaz> inetpro: 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 4015ms
<inetpro> pavlushka: ^^
<pavlushka> inetpro: HEllo pro!
<gremble> Afternoon
<pavlushka> yes Kilos has 100% packet loss today!
<pavlushka> so far
<pavlushka> inetpro: the ip is mine ad reported by www.ipfingerprints.com but no ping, I wonder
<pavlushka> gremble: afternoon
<gremble> personal computers generally don't respond to pings though iirc
<pavlushka> gremble: oh, copy that
<gremble> Oh, nevermind. 
<gremble> I do. So I lied
<pavlushka> gremble: what?
<gremble> I pinged my IP and I do respond with a ping back. 
<gremble> So I lied
<inetpro> gremble: his address is not in a private range
<gremble> :P
<gremble> I'll just stay with what I know then. I just need to figure out what that is :P
<inetpro> https://www.google.com/search?q=ip+address+private+range
<gremble> Oh, I knew about public and private IP ranges. I just thought that ping-back would not necessarily be enabled on personal computers because they don't need it. But they probably do, because I haven't spent enough time actually learning about networking.
<pavlushka> inetpro: even freenode says that its my ip.
<theblazehen> gremble: your public IP? General since it comes from inside the network it will reply. Try ping from phone over 3g or something 
<inetpro> pavlushka: ICMP could be blocked by routers or firewalls near you
<pavlushka> inetpro: ya, may be.
<inetpro> so what is the problem that you're trying to solve?
<pavlushka> inetpro: I can load ashabadi.com but the owner dont, with his machine but he can load it into his phone.
<pavlushka> and me too into my pc and phone
<pavlushka> he getrs ping from the ip but the page still does not load for him, running Kubuntu 64 bit
<inetpro> can he ping 198.54.115.222 ?
<inetpro> Maaz: ping ashabadi.com
<pavlushka> yes
<Maaz> inetpro: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4003ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 177.762/177.828/177.877/0.270 ms
<inetpro> can he ping it by name?
<pavlushka> inetpro: sorry, didn't asked that, I had problem sometime when my named crashed.
 * inetpro suspects DNS resolution issues
<pavlushka> inetpro: and now he is not available, gone to Iftari I guess
 * pavlushka too
<pavlushka> inetpro: I forgot to ask, how to fix it?
<paddatrapper> Hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello paddatrapper , How is it going?
<pavlushka> Maaz: tell Kilos that we are worried about him that he has flu and not even here the whole day.
<Maaz> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: very wet, and I've been outside all day. Warming up now though 
<paddatrapper> You? 
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: almost same here, thanks!
<theblazehen> 1 GHz overclock 0.o
<theblazehen> 3.5 GHz -> 4.5 GHz
<theblazehen> on an i5
<pavlushka> how?
<pavlushka> and is it normal?
<theblazehen> Nope.. Not normal. My i7 is currently at 4.5 GHz. 4.0 GHz stock
<theblazehen> Just set it in the bios
<gremble> Just make sure you can cool it down at the higher clock speed though. I have a few friends that set their AMD's on fire :P
<theblazehen> gremble: Thermal throttling just in case :p Ran mprime stress test, got to 99C after maybe 15 min
<theblazehen> Then they throttle down
<theblazehen> But normal VM hosting wont run it that high
<theblazehen> Currently at 26C, mostly idle. Couple containers and VMs running
<gremble> I don't think modern CPU's will burn anymore :P Someone hypothesised that the silicon of the various architectures, ie Sandybridge or Haswell, are all the same. They differentiate it to i3-i7 simply by the management chips that they ship alongside the CPU's
<theblazehen> i7 with aftermarket cpu us at 90C on stress test
<theblazehen> gremble: That is mostly true
<theblazehen> If they have too much high grade silicon to make i7's, then they bin it as an i5 with lower speeds etc
<theblazehen> But if you take a lower binned i5, turning it into an i7 could cause issues
<pavlushka> inetpro: update, his pc can resolve google.com but not ashabadi.com, he uses a telco network.
<gremble> I am watching Die Walkure by Wagner in Beyreuth. Good lord the stage is Enormous
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Do `dig +trace ashabadi.com` then `dig ashabadi.com @8.8.8.8`
<pavlushka> theblazehen: on it, lets see how much I can.
<pavlushka> theblazehen: see if it shades some light https://bin.snyman.info/mmmy86ft.
<pavlushka> and the trace https://bin.snyman.info/mmm898gb
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Hmm, that looks alright
<pavlushka> then?
<theblazehen> Not sure
<pavlushka> me too.
<theblazehen> My router is kinda screwed up, giving internet issues
<theblazehen> Can't access http
<theblazehen> Gonna reinstall
<pavlushka> theblazehen: but its good that your router is giving something not taking, :p
<theblazehen> lol
<theblazehen> Am I still here?
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> Kilos: really?
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is your flu?
<Kilos> same pavlushka 
<Kilos> stubborn
<pavlushka> Kilos: for how many days?
<Kilos> about a month now i think
<pavlushka> been to a doctor?
<Kilos> nope
<pavlushka> why?
<Kilos> doctors cost money
<pavlushka> no general medical service? no general hospital?
<Kilos> better to spend money on data
<Kilos> yes far from here
<pavlushka> no, first save your self and then save the world
<Kilos> i wont die , im getting used to it now
<pavlushka> you cant save the world being weak.
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i dont want to save the world
<Kilos> well not all of them
<pavlushka> Kilos: its no good in getting used to flu.
<Kilos> it will go sooner or later
<pavlushka> Kilos: how come you care for other's when you dont care of yourself?
<Kilos> i do care for myself man
<Kilos> i have 2 track suits on and three jackets
<Kilos> and legs and feet under the blankets
<pavlushka> Kilos: then you should be worried, wearing tracksuits is not all, you know it.
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> im fine man
<pavlushka> Kilos: if it has to go, it would go by less than a week, the flu
<Kilos> dont worry pavlushka 
<Kilos> it always used to be 2 days
<pavlushka> Kilos: trust me, its not a good sign.
<Kilos> the whole household has had it the same time
<Kilos> so maybe we keep reinfecting each other
<pavlushka> for months almost?
<Kilos> we are building up immunity 
<Kilos> if it gets so i cant still look after sheep and work outside ill go to docs ok?
<pavlushka> Kilos: flu morphs every time, no point in growing immunity, your immunity is getting low, that's why you get caught repeatedly.
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, how long is winter in your region?
<Kilos> abougt another 3 or 4 months
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ill be well before then
<pavlushka> we have 2 months span of winter here.
<Kilos> lucky
<Kilos> maybe i should just sleep earlier at night and wake up later when the cold has gone
<pavlushka> Kilos: point.
<Kilos> point what
<pavlushka> Kilos: that will help
<Kilos> yes i think going out when its still cold doesnt help
<pavlushka> Kilos: and if there is SUN, let it burn you for a while.
<Kilos> i will
<Kilos> hehe but even the sun is weak here in winter
<pavlushka> that's evident
<pavlushka> Kilos: if its not been winter, I would have told you to keep your house open all th way to pass fresh air.
<Kilos> dont stress, ill be fine, you cant escape so easy
<Kilos> yes in summer everything is open
<Kilos> just had a power cut
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> I bought a ups for that, :p
<Kilos> i have one but the battery died
<Kilos> and they expensive 
<Kilos> i go sleep now
<Kilos> be good
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<pavlushka> Good night everybody!
#ubuntu-za 2016-06-19
<magespawn> brb reboot time
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn and everyone else
<magespawn> hi Kilos, only two more days to midwinter
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> so 4 till im old
<Kilos> sigh
<theblazehen> Wow, already :(
 * theblazehen was waiting for cold to start
<magespawn> shh theblazehen 
<pavlushka> a little quiet here, where have all the soldiers gone?
<Kilos> resting
<Kilos> and church and getting lunch ready
<pavlushka> Kilos: I guessed so, but tell me that you are without flu, :p
<Kilos> no man but its ok
<Kilos> dont start the flu thing again
<Kilos> im going doc on the 22nd 
<pavlushka> Its ok Kilos , just take it easy, sometimes I play the Big-brother role to my intimates, :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ty for caring
<pavlushka> Kilos: get used to it, :p
<magespawn> chat later all
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<theblazehen> hi magespawn,Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<gremble> Good afternoon
<magespawn> hi gremble
<gremble> How are you magespawn?
<magespawn> very good thanks gremble, and you?
<gremble> I am alright thank you.
<sakhi> afternoon #ubuntu-za
<theblazehen> hi sakhi
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> ahoy theblazehen !
<theblazehen> andrewlsd_q: When you try run docker in lxd, have a look at uids on the host as well as in the lxd container, I see that my one lxd root user is mapped as 1000000 on the host
<theblazehen> Might give some info
<paddatrapper> Evening everyone 
<gremble> Evening paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> How you gremble?
<gremble> Well thanks and yourself paddatrapper 
<paddatrapper> I'm good. Enjoying the rain
<paddatrapper> We've so needed it
<Kilos> hi paddatrapper gremble and others
<paddatrapper> How things Kilos? 
<Kilos> still going so all good and there?
<Kilos> hows the studies and exams gremble ?
<paddatrapper> Warm at least 
<gremble> Last one is on tuesday, so almost done
<Kilos> all the best lad
<paddatrapper> gremble: When did you start? Seems like a long exam period 
<Kilos> have confidence in yourself and all will go well
<Kilos> dont come here and say you wish you could understand maths
<Kilos> 'come here smiling
<gremble> paddatrapper, I started on the 4th I think. It is most of June and July.
<gremble> Kilos, but I do wish I could understand. It would really help to get this degree if I could :P
<Kilos> you can
<paddatrapper> gremble: Ah Ok. Good luck with the last one then
<gremble> paddatrapper, Thanks. 
<gremble> It is my favourite subject. also the one that it the most difficult. So I wish I had more time :P
<Kilos> just look at everything from all the angles
<Kilos> ask goosie, you learn that when you have only one eye, these look different from another angle
<Kilos> things
<Cryterion> evening everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya Kilos
<Cryterion> hows things
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Cryterion> all gud, just tired from a weekend with kids now, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Hellllo Cryterion !
<Cryterion> heya pavlushka
<pavlushka> Cryterion: how are you with kids?
<pavlushka> Cryterion: its been a while without you here, :p
<Cryterion> pavlushka, I'm good with kids, both mine are teenagers now
<pavlushka> 0.0 I see.
<Cryterion> divorced though, so only see them every 2nd weekend
<Cryterion> anyway, have to go down the road for awhile, bb tomorrow
<pavlushka> Cryterion: sure, looking forward to...:)
<pavlushka> Cryterion: Have a nice night, :)
<Kilos> wow Cryterion youre a ballie
<Kilos> hi zeorin Xethron inetpro superfly theblazehen chesedo captine ambo_ and others
<Kilos> greet quick i sleep soon
<theblazehen> hey Kilos
<Kilos> haha you the quickest
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am second
<Kilos> yip
<pavlushka> but belongs to the others, :p
<Kilos> others  all making like they are busy
<Kilos> oh
<pavlushka> yes, I am very busy, cant talk to you right now
<Kilos> oh yes pavlushka paddatrapper magespawn MaNI gremble and more
<pavlushka> if you have something to say email me, :p
<Kilos> you busy with what pavlushka 
<Kilos> what?
<Kilos> im the irc guy you remember pavlushka 
<pavlushka> nothing, I am just pretending, :p, though a bit studying.
<Kilos> whats with the email stuff
<Kilos> good lad study lots
<magespawn> Hi Kilos 
<magespawn> can't say hi unless hi been said to
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> magespawn: really?
<MaNI> hi
<Kilos> you getting like all the old time lurkers magespawn 
<Kilos> no ping no answer
<pavlushka> magespawn: who forbid you to do that actually?
<pavlushka> MaNI: Hi
 * pavlushka gives voice to theblazehen ^^
<pavlushka> ahoy
<Kilos> lol
<theblazehen> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> thatgraemeguy: So, your http is fixed?
<magespawn> pavlushka: nobody, just joking, getting Kilos going
<Kilos> hahaha
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Yeah, it is
<theblazehen> Had to reinstall pfsense
<theblazehen> and part of backups (the broke part) was stil broke
 * pavlushka it was supposed to be theblazehen instead of thatgraemeguy , ok take it as a revenge, :p
<theblazehen> So had to re set evrythign
<theblazehen> heh
<pavlushka> magespawn: lol, a little late, :p
<pavlushka> theblazehen: you mean that part is still broken?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Nah, did full reinstall, no restore from backup :(
<pavlushka> theblazehen: just curious, what you run on your server? your personal mail server? and web server?
<pavlushka> theblazehen: though you and magespawn had a long, very long talk on that, I had a very good sleep that night because of that, :p
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Some web stuff, vms to test stuff, irc bouncer
<theblazehen> pavlushka: http://linx.home.theblazehen.com/aer7vnua.ext list of containers
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<pavlushka> theblazehen: from whom you bought the domain? I am looking for a white listed free domain.
<pavlushka> Kilos: good night
<theblazehen> pavlushka: namecheap.com
<pavlushka> theblazehen: is that the answer for both? you bought from there?
<theblazehen> pavlushka: $10/year
<theblazehen> $10.73 or something actuallyt
<pavlushka> theblazehen: thanks really but I am not agreed to that deal at this moment, but noted.
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Okay
<theblazehen> check out .xyz domains
<theblazehen> But they're not always whitelisted
<pavlushka> copy
<pavlushka> theblazehen: I am actually practicing experimenting , got a free hosting, now need a free domain. 
<pavlushka> white listed
<theblazehen> pavlushka: Hosting where?
<pavlushka> hostia
<pavlushka> theblazehen: even if it will be for some months, will be ok.
<pavlushka> but I know buying a good domain is better.
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: Can you get a student pack from github? They include a .me domain from namecheap free for a year
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: heard about that, already in Github for testing but not as student.
<paddatrapper> Ah ok
<paddatrapper> There's quite a lot in that pack that I'm really enjoying
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: So I am stuck there in that case I guess.
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: or still there's a way?
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: You should be able to apply - all you need is an email address from an education institution. https://education.github.com/pack
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: " email address from an education institution" like?
<paddatrapper> RBBKYL001@myuct.ac.za would be mine (UCT email address)
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: and how you registered this email address?
<paddatrapper> It's given to me by UCT because I'm registered there
<magespawn> pavlushka paddatrapper you can also use AWS free for a year,does not include a domain though
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: ok, your education institute has their own mail server then.
<paddatrapper> The best I found was the $100 in DigitalOcean credit
<paddatrapper> pavlushka: Yup, so if you're registered anywhere that gives you an email address that proves you are a student, use that
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: ha ha ha, that's where I am stuck, :)
<pavlushka> magespawn: I am looking for the domain actually, :)
<paddatrapper> I see. You could try no-ip.me - they give free domains, but needs to be confirmed once a month, and may or may not be white listed - it is a subdomain of .ddns.net or .noip.me, or a few others
<paddatrapper> I use it for a couple of things, with not much troble
<paddatrapper> trouble
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: I can have many subdomains or domains that are not white listed, no use, :(
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: you see AudaciousTUX? he is using the Github students pack and a .me domain.
<paddatrapper> Ok cool. I'm on the fence about using that .me domain... mainly because it will expire after a year and $18 is a lot... May just go with a $10 .com domain when I decide I actually need to
<gremble> I have an 8USD .xyz domain
<paddatrapper> gremble: I like the cost of that, also namecheap?
<gremble> Yup
<gremble> I like namecheap
<paddatrapper> I certainly am starting to too!
<gremble> I gave them shit about that .me thing for south african universities
<pavlushka> Okay, may be I had to go with theblazehen 's advice but later when I have enough money to maintain a mastercard
<gremble> It took them like a year to get it sorted, but they did
<gremble> They were very polite and helpful
<paddatrapper> lol
<paddatrapper> Alright I'm off to bang some wood together and hope to create a 3D printer out of the resulting dust. Cheers!
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: cheers!
<paddatrapper> Actually let's go with CNC machine first...
<pavlushka> paddatrapper: lol, anything you like, :p
<pavlushka> and thanks gremble for participating in the talk, its always better with more numbers, appreciated.
<gremble> pavlushka, always a pleasure. I just sort of jump into the conversation whenever I switch screens. I don't even know what you guys were talking about :P
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> does anybody knows that Mohan Das Karam Chand Gandhi (The great leader of Subcontinent from India) started his LAW practice in SA?
<pavlushka> *know
<gremble> Don't think many people will know him by his full name
<pavlushka> gremble: at least might catch up the "Gandhi" part!
<pavlushka> oh he was Familiar with the name Mahatma Gandhi actually.
<gremble> Yup
<pavlushka> :)
<pavlushka> Its Time to say Good night, see ya guys!
<magespawn> good night all
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-12
<Langjan> G'morning all, anybody been in touch with kilos?  
<inetpro> good mornings everyone 
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<chesedo> morning all
<andrewlsd> Afternoon peeps o/
<qwebirc72896> Hello good day
<qwebirc72896> anybody here that could help a non-computer wizz with ubuntu problem
<Kilos-> what is your prob qwebirc72896 
<Kilos-> explain the problem and be patient till someone gets a chance to help you
<Kilos-> hi andrewlsd 
<thatgraemeguy> morning peoples
<thatgraemeguy> maaz: seen cryterion
<Maaz> thatgraemeguy: cryterion was last seen 1 month, 17 days, 15 hours, 44 minutes and 3 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-04-25 20:49:23 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2017-04-26 12:17:47 SAST
<Kilos-> hi thatgraemeguy 
<qwebirc72896> Hi Kilos, thanks 
<Kilos-> you welcome
<qwebirc72896> My wifi... it's just not working now at all..I'm at the end my tether
<Kilos-> you can also get an irc client and hang here full time like most of us
<qwebirc72896> I've tried every googled solution offered: re-installing the realtek driver; reconfiguring, cloning...alles
<andrewlsd> qwebirc72896: "not working now at all"  < was it working before? and... what has changed since then (e.g running updates)
<Kilos-> what release of ubuntu are you using
<qwebirc72896> it was working before... just put it on the other day...and gone, nothing
<qwebirc72896> I restarted the network manager...nothing
<qwebirc72896> I'm on ubuntu 16
<andrewlsd> hmm. network-manager not likely to help if the hardware isn't actually detected/enabled.
<andrewlsd> ... where detected & enabled requires a kernel module and firmware to be loaded
<qwebirc72896> I'm an Ubuntu user for the past 9 years...this is my first ever fatal problem I've had that's really debilitating
<andrewlsd> "kernel module and firmware" roughly equates to "driver" in windows speak
<qwebirc72896> Anybody in the CapeTown area I could just take this to.....I'm like sudo-ed out
<andrewlsd> short term workarounds (albeit not ideal) that I have used include buying a tiny USB wireless-N dongle.  Any of the ones supported by Raspberry Pi's would work
<andrewlsd> qwebirc72896: North or South CT area?
<qwebirc72896> uuuhh..no man, why should I buy anything...this must be sorted out...Ubuntu is forever
<qwebirc72896> anywhere...I don't care...need to get this fixed
<andrewlsd> because those dongles cost about R99, which is worth less than the time you've spent or will spend to get this fixed
<andrewlsd> I'm in the Northern Suburbs.
<qwebirc72896> yes... fine 
<qwebirc72896> and you could work on this....?
<andrewlsd> yes. there are some others in the south, which is why I asked.
<qwebirc72896> ah I see...now, I'm pretty much in the middle...Heideveld...so either way works for me
<andrewlsd> ... problem is likely to be tied to a kernel upgrade that may have happened.
<andrewlsd> ... since it showed itself after a reboot/shutdown.
<qwebirc72896> I saw that in one of my googled solution... looked up what kernal...I'm on 4 something
<andrewlsd> If you want to pop around to my place we can look at it for an hour or two. Can't make it an all day thing as I'll may have to attend to other clients.
<qwebirc72896> definately...cause it was just the other day...switched on..and no more wifi. It's been working for 2 years (this is a new PC that I de-microsofted on purchase) 
<qwebirc72896> perfecto please comrade
<qwebirc72896> my gut feeling is that it ain't a mega issue...can be sorted out sharp sharp...if you just know and have an idea
<andrewlsd> qwebirc72896: I sent you a direct message.
<andrewlsd> let me know if you got it.
<qwebirc72896> ah see it
<qwebirc72896> what the lsd stand for at end of name
<Kilos> andrewlsd get him sorted with an irc client as well
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> Kilos: =1
<andrewlsd> Kilos: +1
<Kilos> hehe
<andrewlsd> qwebirc72896: I work for LSD.co.za
<Kilos> qwebirc72896 if you hang out in this channel you can learn lots by watching others get helped and by helping noobs yourself
<Kilos> you can also join our mailing list which you will find there on the site under get involved
<andrewlsd> qwebirc72896 has safely arrived at andrewlsd.
<Kilos> yay
<andrewlsd> Hi Kilos and #ubuntu-za peeps: some feedback about qwebirc72896's issue.  His wifi card uses RTL8723be module. for some reason, the dkms bit wasn't successfully installing the module. It was building it, but not loading it.  (There may be another version of the module present preventing it from loading)
<andrewlsd> at the end insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/updates/dkms/rtl8723be.ko would make the wifi work..  but "modprobe" didn't seem to know about the DKMS path.
<andrewlsd> so his wifi is working
<Kilos> well done andrewlsd sorry i took so long
<smile> andrewlsd: is insmod permanent?
<pavlushka> Maaz: seen Kilos 
<Maaz> pavlushka: Kilos was last seen 1 hour, 29 minutes and 57 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2017-06-12 16:59:01 SAST], and has been online on freenode since 2017-06-12 12:47:06 SAST
<Kilos> night everyone, sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-13
<inetpro> goeiemore
<thatgraemeguy> 'allo 'allo 'allo....
<andrewlsd> o/  
<andrewlsd> smile: insmod isn't permanent. but entries in /etc/rc.local are. (bit of an ugly hack, but was all we had time for)
<Bagheera> whatsup
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-14
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<chesedo> morning thatgraemeguy and all others
<andrewlsd> o/ Hi all
<inetpro> hi everyone
<andrewlsd> Hi inetpro
<andrewlsd> inetpro: PiNet looks really nice. Good documentation and useful features
<andrewlsd> PiNet.org.uk for the link
<kbmonkey> hi everyone
<lifeboy> Anyone here that can help fix a bluetooth connection error on 17.04?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24857104/
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Langjan> Hello guys, very happy to see you here Kilos 
<superfly> o/
<inetpro> Maaz: tell andrewlsd thanks for the link to http://pinet.org.uk/
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell andrewlsd on freenode
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<Kilos> sorry for being slow
<Kilos> hi guys
<inetpro> Kilos: slow?
<Kilos> to answer
<Kilos> didnt here the bing bing
<Kilos> was outside or eating maybe
<inetpro> you mean from Langjan?
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> hoe gaanit?
<Kilos> nie te sleg vandag nie dankie
<Kilos> was baie rustig so voel nogal goed
<inetpro> mooi!
<inetpro> time to get some batteries reloaded
<inetpro> good night everyone
<inetpro> en goeienag oom Kilos
<Kilos> night inetpro sleep tight
<Kilos> good idea anyway
<inetpro> selle daar, dankie
<Kilos> night all sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-15
<inetpro> good mornings
<vulcan> :wave:
<Kilos> hi guys
<smile> hi Kilos 
<smile> Kilos: it's quiet here
<Kilos> hi smile yes very and i sleep most of the time so its even quieter
<smile> Kilos: sleep is good
<smile> I should sleep a bit more as well
<Kilos> lol
<smile> I have nights with 6 hours of sleep, that's too short if you work from 7AM till 4PM and then go home, do a lot of activities, go to bed around 11-12PM
<smile> I need to get up at 5.45AM
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-16
<superfly> goeie nag oom Kilos
<Kilos> lekker slaap superfly 
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<Kilos> oh and inetpro 
<Langjan> Hi all, how you doing Kilos? 
<Kilos> ok ty Langjan and you?
<Langjan> Fine thks just cold
<Kilos> had a couple more tough days but not too bad today
<Langjan> visiting the kids in Centurion
<Kilos> yip winter has struck
<Langjan> Missing the Bushveld 
<Kilos> haha spoilt with warmer weather
<Langjan> You not been feeling well?
<Kilos> na had some bad chest days and still feel bruised, but not too bad
<Kilos> just head a nuisance
<Langjan> Yes very spoilt, I enjoy being spoilt
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Rustenburg cannot be too bad
<Kilos> we havent had frost yet but 3°c is way too low for me
<Langjan> Yes thats quite cold
<Langjan> Dont know what it is here but probably the same or less
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i spend quite a lot of time sitting in the sun
<Langjan> They are on a ridge overlooking Centurion, its Highveld
<Kilos> the  whole tvl gets too cold
<Kilos> durban much better
<Kilos> or north coast even better
<Langjan> Mozambique better
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Get above Tropic of Capricorn
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> i enjoyed the north coast above empangeni
<Kilos> never got cold there
<Kilos> like where mage was
<Langjan> Lovely coast that
<Kilos> hluhluwe and up
<Langjan> mage?
<Kilos> st lucia had too many mosquitos
<Kilos> magespawn
<Langjan> Kosi Bay used to be my favourite hangout before we built the camp at Pomene 
<Kilos> lovely up there
<Kilos> other bays too, i forget the names
<Kilos> and a game park up there somewhere
<Langjan> Sodwana and Black Rock
<Kilos> and that massive dam where they grow pineapples
<Kilos> ya sodwana
<Langjan> Ndumo
<Langjan> Jozini
<Kilos> thats it
<Langjan> Makatini flats
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> wow all that forgotten
<Langjan> Pongola pans
<Langjan> Makanes drift
<Kilos> your memory is good
<Langjan> Thembe elephant reserve
<Kilos> lemme do a prostate run quick
<Langjan> Mabibi
<Langjan> Banga neck
<Kilos> there was a tiny town/village on the border. i built a standby power room for the post office there
<Langjan> Used to be Maputa, then became Kwanganase
<Kilos> nono inland
<Kilos> i think it had a short name
<Kilos> nm thinking hurts head
<Langjan> Ingwavuma?
<Kilos> north on the jozini road
<Kilos> that sounds familiar
<Kilos> thought it was a short name
<Langjan> No town between Kwanganase and Ingwavuma
<Langjan> on top of the mountain 
<Langjan> or a bit further south is Ubombo
<Kilos> no man north with the north road past the turn offs to hluwehluwe and jozini
<Langjan> Jozini in between 
<Kilos> i think it was ingwavuma
<Langjan> Mbazwane
<Kilos> ill look at a map one day
<Langjan> Mkuze?
<Kilos> not important to remember man
<Kilos> no past mkuze
<Kilos> i worked there as well
<Langjan> Pongola
<Kilos> north near the border
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> stop now
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> oh at the Swazi border? 
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> maybe
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> I'll remember it just now
<Kilos> nm
<Langjan> En route to Ponta D'Oura
<Kilos> dunno
<Kilos> stop now
<Kilos> rest
<Langjan> Golela
<Kilos> ya thats it
<Kilos> well done oh deaf one
<Langjan> thks 
<Kilos> on the border if i remember right
<Langjan> Know that area well
<Langjan> Yes part of the town is in SA and the rest in Swaziland
<Kilos> im sure i told kids at school thinking is bad for the brain, now i have proof
<Langjan> Also on the railway line
<Langjan> My friend used to own the hotel 
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> pity i didnt know then
<Langjan> they lived in SA and business was in Swaziland, in the same town
<Kilos> i think i still drank in those days
<Kilos> well at parties and occasions
<Kilos> never on my own
<Langjan> Yes main business was the bar and bottle store
<Langjan> Mc Intyre
<Kilos> was  tough working all over and not having friends nearby
<Langjan> I'm sure
<Langjan> What years was that?
<Kilos> maybe 70's
<Langjan> Proobably before Mac's time, I think he took over the hotel circa 1980 
<Kilos> ah
<Langjan> Maybe a bit before... 
<Langjan> Long time, cannot remember
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> lifetime ago
<Langjan> Leaving you now, spend some time with grandkids
<Langjan> Yes indeed
<Kilos> many of my school friends are already in the happy hunting grounds
<Kilos> enjoy
<Kilos> ty for the visit
<Kilos> take care
<Langjan> My pleasure, same to you thks
<Kilos> ty my friend
<captine> day all
<Kilos> hi captine 
<captine> how you doing Kilos 
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<captine> am ok
<captine> thanks.  just chilling for the weekend
<Kilos> weekend again
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> power cut, be back when i can. you all be good
<inetpro> Maaz: tell Kilos jy slaap te veel 
<Maaz> inetpro: Sure, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> good evenings
<smile> Maaz: tell inetpro hello from smile
<Maaz> smile: Okay, I'll tell inetpro on freenode
<smile> :P
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-17
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good night oom!
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<inetpro> goeiemore almal
<paddatrapper> hoi inetpro 
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<Kilos> ha the fly has his afk thing working
<inetpro> you are late Kilos
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz tell superfly good morning to you
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell superfly on freenode
<inetpro> sjoe, so vroeg
#ubuntu-za 2017-06-18
<paddatrapper> And so we have a new stable Debian release 
<Kilos> cremora minora
<inetpro> I know cremora but what is minora?
<inetpro> some of the key brands carried by J&E Cash and Carry include: Sunlight, Ariel,... Robertsons, Cremora, Minora as well as Bakers...
<inetpro> good evening every body
<Kilos> did is supposed to be goeie more meneere
<Kilos> minora was a skeer mes lem
<Kilos> cremora minora klink soos more menere
<Kilos> goeie menere
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> goeie more menere
<Kilos> kop klap weer
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> dis die lewe oompie
<bushtech> filosofies vanaand
<inetpro> bushtech: hoe gaan dit?
<bushtech> Lekker dankie, self?
<inetpro> ook goed dankie, voel net so al of die koue op pad is
<bushtech> Ja, 15 hier
<inetpro> massive accident on the Bakwena highway this evening
<inetpro> https://twitter.com/BakwenaN1N4/status/876496367056809985
<inetpro> on the N4 btwn Doornpoort & Bon Accord, with a full road CLOSURE 
 * inetpro just noticed how unreliable Google maps is with an incident like the above 
<inetpro> I noticed the accident in the opposite direction earlier and thought coming back Google maps would warn me to take a alternative route, it didn't
<bushtech> tried waze?
<inetpro> I once had waze installed, many moons ago, is it still a thing?
<bushtech> dontreally know havent used it in ages but just opened it and it shows a section of road in on n4 near bon accord
<bushtech> road in red
<inetpro> google maps also shows red but time was not adjusted and alternative route suggestions from that point on were ridiculous
<bushtech> cant see any users on waze soprob dead
<inetpro> traffic was chaotic, knowing the area at least I was able to escape via smaller streets quite quickly
<inetpro> the highway carries quite a lot of traffic these days
<bushtech> yep whenever I go to jhb these days I'm glad to get out of there
<inetpro> don't know when they will eventually wake up and build a proper alternative from Jhb to Shoshanguve
<inetpro> it simply has to happen at some point
<inetpro> Kilos: wat maak oom?
<Kilos> ek weet nie wat dozing in die taal is nie
<Kilos> kop is beter nou klap bors sug
<Kilos> sluimer?
<Kilos> kom nou julle slimmes
<inetpro> haha
<inetpro> uitgevang
<Kilos> what is the afrikaans word for dozing
<Kilos> maybe i should sleep
<Kilos> dozing makes you feel worse when you open your eyes
<inetpro> sluimer klink reg oom
<Kilos> sjoe
<bushtech> knip 'n uilltjie
<Kilos> lol ja
<bushtech> Langjan, waars jy
<Kilos> ja die toppie sal weet
<Kilos> bushtech its nice to see you here so much
<Kilos> i battled for a long time to get you here for more than an hour at a time
<bushtech> Ja, nou op 60gb wireless
<Kilos> wonderlik
<Kilos> waar kom dit vandaan
<bushtech> Ja hoef nie die heel tyd te sit en kyk na my data usage nie
<bushtech> infogro
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> ek gaan slaap julle. lekker aand verder en lekker slaap
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-11
<Kilos> hi guys, is it my imagination or is the internet getting slower all the time
<Kilos-> inetpro, ping
<Kilos>  /msg NickServ identify %$*&Kilos
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello dear Kilos 
<Kilos> you well lad?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Well, I am alive! the best part seems, he he
<Kilos> lol
 * pavlushka feeling a little more worthy making someone laugh
<Kilos> thats good
<pavlushka> you good Kilos? This channel is missing a lot of its folks.
<Kilos> im good ty. yes and no one chats anymore
<Kilos> and the bot is missing
<pavlushka> Kilos: Oh, didn't noticed that! 
 * pavlushka feels like a coffee
<pavlushka> Kilos: I think its a lot easier to run 'cat /etc/lsb-release' than 'lsb_release -rd' or...
<pavlushka> Kilos: and hey, my beard smells like goat
 * pavlushka feeling confused
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: look I am actually not a technical guy, as you have seen since 16.04, oops 2016
<pavlushka> Kilos: So I can only help people unwind by trash talking.
<Kilos> you do well man, you have helped me a few times
<pavlushka> Kilos: as I am still stuck in between the trasition from c++ to python.
<pavlushka> and love you Kilos and love your glasses and your big Jar of binary coffee :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> and yes inetpro's toothpaste, I guess that is sweet most probably
<Kilos> i go sleep now. night all. rest well
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-12
<Cryterion> .
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-13
<Kilos> morning all
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-15
<nlsthzn> Goeie more, Suid Afrika
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> winter in ptown sucks
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-16
<Cryterion> if anyone around later that has some background on chown , I'd appreciate some help there!
<nlsthzn> Goeie more Suid Afrika (or is this too early?)
<chesedo> Cryterion: what's the problem?
<nlsthzn> A wild chesedo appears... 
<chesedo> Yeah!!!
<chesedo> How goes nlsthzn?
<nlsthzn> all good thanks, how about you chesedo?
<chesedo> great... been on vacation work this week
#ubuntu-za 2018-06-17
<nlsthzn> Hello all
<nlsthzn> G'night all
